# The Three Musketeers



## Chrisdoc

Well after reading a couple of the blogs on here and enjoying them so much, I´ve decided to have a go. 

My name´s Chris and I´m the proud bunny mummy to Houdini, Snowy and Bandy. Houdina and Snowy and dutchies and Bandy is a cross angora, think he´s got a bit of Hotot in him. Thought Bandy was a little girl to start but found out after the first three months that he was a little boy as well.

Houdini a week after he was brought home







Snowy snuggling up to the ex







Bandy just arrived at his new home







I didn´t set out to own rabbits as I had a dog for seventeen years which I had to have put down seven years ago as it contracted distemper. I´d had it vaccinated every year but even the vet didn´t know how it happened. It awful to watch my lovely little girl get worse and I had to make the toughest decision I´ve ever made to put her out of her pain and suffering. 

In January this year, my boyfriend (now my ex) who is a magician decided to get two rabbits to put in his act. I remember when he brought them home that first day and they were tiny. It was a kids party and I went with him and it went really well but it terrified me when the kids were handling them after as they were so small. As he hadn´t prepared for their arrival, I ended up keeping them in my flat and buying things over the next few days and preparing accomodation for them and trying to rabbit proof my living room. As time went by, we all settled down and I started to read up on everything about rabbits; feeding, training, health issues, etc. I never knew they were such complicated little creatures but loved learning new things about them. Those first months were a real learning curve and I grew to love my two little boys. 

Then in May, he turned up one day with another addition, I remember it was a Thursday. Bandido or Bandy as he´s known was just a tiny ball of fur with one black ring and one brown ring round his eyes. He was just adorable and we took him to a first communion celebration on the Saturday and once again, I was so worried about the kids touching him that as soon as he´d appeared out of the hat, I whisked him away so he wouldn´t be scared to death. Don´t know if that was a trigger but on Sunday, he wasn´t very well and his bottom was filthy. He was so tiny that by Monday morning, I called the vet and arranged to take him there. He only weighed 200 grams so the vet had a good look at him, gave him an injection and we took him home and he lived on hay and water mixed with a saline solution and he recovered after a few days. I remember trying to bath his little bottom and then dry it afterwards. It was a terrible few days as I thought he might not pull through but after a couple of days, he was back on his food and back to normal. 

He started mixing with the other two and by this time, I´d bought an enclosure which I split in two with Bandy on one side and Houdini and Snowy on the other. They spend together time when they were free in the living room and got on like a house on fire, no fights with any and no troubles. They all started to grow and in July, the boyfriend left but didn´t take the bunnies. Well, not that I´d have let him as by then, they were completely mine. I must admit the Spanish are not really good with animals in the way that the British or Americans or other Europeans are. They don´t really see them in the way that we do, would hardly ever get obsessed the way we do and treat some of them in the most inhumane ways you can imagine. That´s why I´m glad they got out of showbusiness, it really wasn´t for them. 

They all thought the food was coming






Snacktime....






Bandy was such a cutie...still is 






Time for a rest....





Anyway, we all thrived until Houdini and Snowy got to 7/8 months and they started fighting. Not serious fighting just really kissing with teeth; that´s an expression my friend uses 

I could feel Houdini had some scabs on his rump when I picked him up and I started to worry then as Snowy is usually so calm and quiet. This continued and although one day I laughed out loud as I saw Houdini racing past my legs with Snowy dragging behind him attached to his back end, I realised that I really had to do something. 

I´d read a lot about neutering and had intended, at some point, to do this to all three but money was a bit time and I´d kept putting it off. My mother was due over in October and said she´d pay for it so I booked all three in and we prepared. They went in a Friday morning early and before they closed at 2, I went to collect them with a friend. They seemed to be OK but I´d read that I should separate them, just in case, so I did. After the first couple of days, they were already wanting to be out and about so I let them free in the living room but Snowy and Houdini started to fight and wouldn´t stop chasing each other. Snowy was the agressive one but only with Houdini, he left Bandy alone. I decided to keep them separated as when I put them back in the same enclosure, it was the same story. I hated seeing them like that as they´d always been together and loved each other. I had to adapt their enclosure but really wanted to get them back to normal so I could let them all out together. You can imagine letting Bandy out with one of them and then, after a couple of hours, swapping them round so the other one got play time. I knew it would take a couple of weeks for their hormones to settle down so i waited. 

I then found neutral territory, my bathroom and put them together in the bath to see how it went. The first day was quite quick as it was teeth showing from the first minute with Snowy who was the agressive one and trying to bite really seriously. The second day it was a bit better but I had to wear leather gloves as I didn´t want to end up with a nasty bite. I kept them there for around half a hour....and so on until about the sixth day where they started the same but then suddenly flopped down together and that was it....how strange they are. I kept my leather gloves to remind me as the right hand has several tears from Snowy´s sharp little teeth. They still have their own space to sleep but spend lots of time roaming the living room and grooming and sleeping together. 

Finally back together...






Now, I just spend my days enjoying all the little things they do. Houdini is the escape artist. He´ll try to get away with anything. I´m sitting writing this and I can hear him chewing. He´s actually in his willow tunnel and enjoying the feast. I´ve had to block off the bottom of my china cabinet as both he and Bandy have been nibbling....little sods. They´ve got food, hay, wood, cardboard and it´s never enough. I don´t know how many mobile phone chargers I´ve had so far...probably around 5 and a few weeks ago Snowy chewed through the TV cable. I have it well off the ground but it had come a bit loose from the plastic tie and he´ll stood on his back legs to reach it and pull it down and nibble on it. I ´m surprised he was OK.






Anyway, I think I´ve rambled on enough for now but just wanted to give a bit of background. 

I´ll be back with more news soon....


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, all three of your bunnies are very cute!

Heh, it must be quite annoying to have to block off your china cabinet because they refuse to stop chewing on it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It is a bit of a pain but what can I do. I´m going to try rubbing it with some white vinegar or ivory white soap which people have recommended on here. I am getting very inventive though so something good has come out of it. Can just hear Bandy having another bite out of the wall, I´m sure the plaster must taste yukky but he keeps at it...I need to buy some clear perspex to put over the areas to keep him from doing it. Oh the joys of owning bunnies :inlove:.


----------



## whitelop

I really enjoyed reading about your boys! They're all so adorable and they do share a very special very rare bond. 
I can't wait to hear more about them and their antics! 

I have to ask though, are you Spanish?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Morgan and Lisa..you see, you both got me into this with the antics of Foo Foo and Archie and Agnes. 

I think they´re just gorgeous and I love them all so much. I too am glad they´re not popping out of hats. Even in that business, it´s the same, they are lovely when they´re little but they do grow and it used to put my nerves on edge when I could see so many kids. I was terrified they were going to drop them so I think they have a much better existance with me. I saw a video the other day of one of his colleagues who has a female bun very similar to Bandy and he picked her up by the scruff of her neck....owwwww. I could have killed him. If I see him, I´ll certainly have a go at him for it.

They do get on so well so I consider I´ve been so lucky. Fingers crossed, they never even get agressive with each other and spend lots of time playing together and love cuddling in the same spot to have a nap. 

I never thought I´d have pets again but don´t regret for one minute keeping these three although they will, one day, each me out of house and home. They are the most complex of creatures and learning to understand their moods and expressions is sometimes bewildering. Houdini has just learnt to grunt. He usually does it in the mornings when I feed him and when I stroke him he eats and grunts at the same time....I just have to laugh at him. And every night, I can´t help but laugh as I have a box behind he sofa with their food in and some other stuff. When they hear me take the lid off, Houdini and Bandy are over there in a flash then dash back to their enclosure to wait for feeding time. 

Enough for now. I took a video earlier of them climbing all over me and grooming my trousers. I´ll download it and post tomorrow. 

Look forward to reading more about Agnes, Archie and Foo Foo as well. 

By the way, I´m not Spanish, I´m English from Leeds but moved over here 30 years ago to work and stayed here. I do speak fluent Spanish and love it, nearly all my friends have pets (cats and dogs) but no rabbits. I´m sure that Í´ll convince them before long.


Their favourite place in front of the window...they love the sunshine


----------



## whitelop

Awww. They're so sweet. They're all so pretty. It makes me want another bun, but I'm still on the fence. 

I didn't think you were Spanish, your English is too good! lol 
I would love to visit Spain! I bet its beautiful.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We use cardboard a lot to block off furniture--they can dig and chew it so it will wear their teeth and it's easy and cheap to replace.


----------



## Imbrium

aww, your boys are SO cute! it sounds like they have a really wonderful life with you


----------



## Acacia-Berry

wow they're success story is amazing! I cannot believe people still use live rabbits in magic shows 0-0
I love Houdini's coloring!! And hottots have those eyes! I love their little banded eyes. Congrats on your bonding. You have a great little family there. 
And trust me, I know what it is like moving on after having a lifelong dog friend pass away.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks, I think Houdini´s colour is lovely and although I love all three, he´s my little rascal. I might trust leaving the other two out at night in the living room but could never trust leaving him on his own, I´d hate to think what he´d get up to. I remember when they were quite young and sorry if you read this on another post as I´d just remembered it. 

I had the three of them in one enclosure with a divider in the middle...Houdi and Snowy in one side and Bandy in the other. One night, I forgot to cover the enclosure and Houdini had jumped over the top, onto the TV unit and escaped. He had also shown little Bandy how to do the same. So, when I came in the living room in the morning, it looked Tornado Houdini had passed through. I can tell you, mummy was not very pleased but now I think about it and laugh out loud...the cheeky little rascal. 

Bandy has a lovely face and Snowy has such a gentle character. 

Spain is beautiful Morgan, I live on the Costa del Sol near Malaga in Andalucia and we get lovely weather in the summer and it´s not bad in the winter. 

I had a long day today as I took a friend and her colleagues to an office party near Gibraltar. As I had to pick them up in the evening, I decided to go into Gibraltar to do some shopping as there are still certain things from England that you can´t get in Spain. However, when I finished, there was an enormous queue to get out at the frontier; two hours it took me, what a rotten end to the afternoon. I´ll go into more detail tomorrow as they took us through an area which looked like something from a zombie film. I then had a little trip over to Algeciras to continue shopping in the large department store there, El Corte Inglés. And guess what...I bought a new cage for my boys. Actually, I´d been thinking about changing Bandy´s cage for a while as it really is too small for him now and I feel guilty every time I leave him in there. I´d since this cage a couple of times and, although, it´s not my ideal one, it´s bigger and higher and has a little house and hay rack and feeding bowl and the front panel opens completely. So, I went and bought it and will set it up this weekend. I´ll try and post some photos as I may make some rearrangements with how they´re housed. I hope they like it :yahoo:

Anyway, I was feeling guilt as I was out this morning at 8 and didn´t get back until 11.15pm so it´s been a long day for all of us. So, I let them out and it´s now 1.30am and I´ll probably stay up another half hour and then put them to bed. What I do for these little creatures but they deserve at least a run around and they´ve been giving me lots of kisses and attention tonight so it was well worth it. 

I´ve just made myself a cuppa to end the day so I´ll sign off and see you all tomorrow.

:bunnieskiss


----------



## Acacia-Berry

Sounds like a big day! My. A new cage. They must be thrilled. I thought the shopping trip story was leading to a pile of new toys 
The big thing I bring home for my bunny is fresh cardboard boxes from the supermarket. It lights her day up and she begins a new project.


----------



## whitelop

That does sound like a long day! I'm glad you got Bandy a new cage, its always exciting to get the bunnies new things!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

:yeahthat:
I love shopping for Ash.  

Good thing you got Bandy a new cage. I hope he likes it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Don´t worry, I got the cardboard boxes yesterday as I´m taking them with me on our little holiday next week so that they have lots to do and don´t end up chewing up my friend´s spare bedroom which is going to be their bunny room. I´d been looking for a few days for the plain cardboard ones and I was walking by the market the other day and there they were. 

Unfortunately, the choice of toys here is pretty terrible and they are so expensive. They don´t have any mega pet stores like in the UK or US but I did get them another big bag of hay. I actually went to Gibraltar as well to buy them the hay from the supermarket there a they love it. It´s meadow hay and really long thick strands. When they eat it, it always reminds me of someone sucking up a string of spaghetti lol. And guess what...they had run out so I was a bit frustrated so bought them a big bag of hay to go with the new cage in the department store. I also ended up buying a mat for their cages as if you spend over a certain amount, you got a 10 Euro gift voucher...what a sucker I am. 

I forgot to tell everyone that I found what looks like a wooden chest the other day by our bins. People are always leaving stuff there if they think it could be useful to someone else. I picked it up anyway and am thinking of incorporating it into their living space as I think it´s great and I´m sure they´d love it. It´s untreated pine so they will probably chew it as well. Any ideas would be really welcome ?? I just need to clean it down first. 

Here´s a picture, what do you think. The top opens so it´s quite versatile. Thought about leaving it maybe as it is so it´s a hidey place as they can get out under the bottom and I can always open the top of it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

It looks good to me. But I don't know if pine is a safe wood.


----------



## whitelop

Untreated pine is fine, I'm pretty sure. 

For the box! That is so exciting, I love finding things like that! It looks really nice too. Okay...do your boys like to jump on things and lay on them? Could you put a cushion on top of it for them to lay on. Maybe put it next to something to use as a step for them to get on top. You could put all their bunny things in the box, thats where I would put everything. That way they could lay on top of it and you can use the inside. They can also get underneath to hide. Do you have a window you could put it near? That way, they can get on top of it and look out the window! I know a lot of bunnies like to look out windows. 
I hope you figure something out with it! Let us know what you do with it, its excited to get things like that. You can do so many things with them.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, talk about great minds think alike. They absolutely love to climb so I thought about that as well as they like to lay on something higher to look around. I´m going to take it with me to my friend´s house on their holiday as I thought it would be great should the dog get into their room as they can bolt in there and the dog can´t get to them. I don´t think that will happen as I´ll be very careful and I´m not so keen to introduce them to the dog as it´s got some terrier and their nature is to hunt and I´d be devastated if anything happened so I´ll be keeping them well away from each other. Then when I come back home, I can put it in the living room as an extra place for them to place and stay. 

I got their new enclosure sorted today although it took me longer than expected as I changed it a couple of times. Couldn´t put it the same as before as the whole of the front of this cage opens so couldn´t put it on the right as their hay goes there above their litter tray. The cage is smaller than I would have liked but they can get out into the enclosed part as well and I´ve decided to house Snowy in the smaller cage with Bandy going in the larger cage with Houdini with access to the enclosed area. Can´t have anything much bigger as my living room is not enormous. They also get loads of time out, they´ve been out today since around midday and I won´t put them in their enclosure until around midnight when I go to bed. 

On the whole, I like the cage much better than the one I had, it´s bigger and higher and love the front opening. 

Hope they like it when they go to bed tonight. 






Just had to put this one there. All sleeping this afternoon. When they all sleep together like that, I can´t stop taking photos...it´s one of my favourite things my little boys do...oh, they do so love each other. 






I love that little tail 






Something in my nail...


----------



## Imbrium

awww, the foot-cleaning pic is adorable! I LOVE when they do that.


----------



## Chrisdoc

ahhh, I´m a sucker for anything they do but I love catching them when they´re doing something like this. They´re all, once again, sitting by the window with their faces in the sun....feel like asking them if they´d like some sun tan lotion haha.

Just picked up another feeder/hay collector today from the department store. It hangs on the cage bars to it´s off the ground which is great. Will fit in on later today. 

Am now thinking of how I´m going to set out their living quarters in my friend´s house, the big day is tomorrow although I probably won´t take them down there until Wednesday or Thursday as I need to have it all set up before. However, I´m really excited that they´re going to have a bunny room just for themselves which is so cool. I´ll miss having them in the room with me but will try and spend a couple of hours a day in there so they don´t forget me


----------



## whitelop

Good idea putting everything together before they get there! I really hope they're happy there for a few weeks. Thankfully they have each other! 
I'm sure they won't forget you, but I'm sure they'll be so excited about sniffing around a new place; they won't even know what to do with themselves! 

I read on someone elses blog that you have a hard time finding hay? I wonder if you could grow your own hay, its not very hard. You may be able to order seeds off the internet and grow it on a balcony or terrace you have. You said its mostly sunny there, thats what hay needs. You could probably grow wheat grass too, I know Foo loves wheat grass and I'll be growing it when it warms up here. 
I would look up what you need to grow hay! haha. You would have to let it dry a little for it to become hay, but it would be grass before it was dried and I'm sure they would think they were getting a special treat. I'm thinking about growing hay, thats the only reason I bring this up to you. haha. 
Fortunately here where I am, the hay is abundant year round with so much variety and its pretty cheap too! 

I just love the pictures of your buns. They're so pretty. All of them together, its so adorable! I can't wait to see how my two will get along!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, Morgan, I´m so lucky having three boys who all get on and I love watching them all snuggle together for their naps. I can´t believe now that I got them by chance and that they´ve all bonded so well.

Yes, it´s really difficult to get different kinds of hay here. They do sell timothy hay but it´s mega expensive, about 12 Euros for a 1 kg bag and with three buns, that´s way over budget as they do eat like their hay. The rest is not too bad but you´re looking at around 3 euros for a kilo of standard hay. That´s another thing that bugs me is they never put what kind it is so I end up going round loads of stores trying to find some decent hay. I´ve been buying at a supermarket that stocks UK brands and I´m getting them the meadow hay at the moment. I really want to look for a place that supplies horses, maybe I can get it cheaper there. I have looked on sites in the UK but they can´t send the heavier stuff although I have bought toys from over there and there are a few sites here which sell stuff but not in bulk sizes.

I´d love to grow it but I only have a small terrace so no room. Where I´m going, it´s got a lovely big garden but, because of the dog. She´s a terrier mix so not really keen on her getting near the buns so I don´t think it´s going to be feasible to get them outside. Apart from that, there is a golf course just behind the house and there´s a sparrow hawk in the trees in that area which I have seen so I´d be terrified of it swooping and carrying of my boys away. 

Anyway, I´ll keep you updated on my move to their new territory. My friend´s leaving tomorrow but I probably won´t take them down there until Thursday which means a lot of back and forth for the next few days as they´ll be on their own at night. 

I´ll take some photos once I´ve got everything set up down there.


----------



## JBun

If you can find anyplace that has horses that aren't just out in a field grazing, you may be able to ask them where they get their hay from, or they may even just sell you a bale. Do they not have horse supply stores there, that you could get hay from?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Don´t get me started or I´ll never stop. I remember in the UK, there were loads of really massive pet stores that stocked everything. Over here, I can´t even get a willow tunnel, I have to order online. They may be better in Madrid or Barcelona but down here in Malaga, it´s hard to find anything. There isn´t one large petstore that stocks everything and even less for rabbits. I just bought a food feeder with a hay feeder above it today from a department store but it was quite expensive but I loved it cos it´s sturdy and I can attach it to the cage. I actually bought the new cage from there last week and some hay and a couple of other things as if I spent over a certain amount, they gave me a 10 Euros gift card as they had a special deal in the pet department. The brochure for their offers was on the counter today and of a 60 page brochure for pet supplies, there was 1 page for rabbit stuff and it was all food and this is the largest department store in Spain. 

I have tried in several towns but the food they sell is mostly muesli type and very expensive. Even with online suppliers here, the good dried stuff is works out really expensive with three buns. I buy their pellets now in Gibraltar where I can get Burgess food but they´re always out of hay.

I hear all you guys talking about all this stuff and I look online at UK suppliers and just feel like screaming. But, I have to work with what I can get so I feed them less dried food now, loads of the hay I can get and lots of veggies. But, I am going to look and see if I can find out where they supply horses to see if I can get hay from there. 

Some of the joys of living in Spain ullhair:


----------



## holtzchick

Awh, also just read your blog! I had started before but for some reason never finished. I love your buns and love that they all look different! It really adds a lot of character to the photos. The pictures of them snuggling are beyond precious and you are certianly lucky that you got them all separately and they all bonded. Thats always how it works, it's the people that don't do their research prior to (which at this time you hadn't yet) that get lucky and get the easy going buns and the bonds going easily too, and the ones that plan forever get the bunnies that are hard to bond. Although, I could just be frustrated from my two little suckers 

I know what you mean about people in Europe treating their pets very differently. I lived in Poland for a few years since my whole family is from there and I always disliked the way they treated their pets! Whenever I said anything I would get comments like "it's just a dog/cat/bird etc."

My aunt has a lovely boxer though and she is the only one that I knew to take amazing care of him! He was so well trained, walked 3 times a day and she cooked a soup for him every few days with meat, rice and veggies. My grandfather on the other hand also thinks animals are disposable and always had some type of a dog that he would just give away or sell when it didn't suit him anymore. 

I'm glad the bunnies are still getting a good diet though, despite the obstacles you have to go through! 
Looking forward to reading more about them


----------



## whitelop

I knew that it was difficult for people to find the right food and hay in other countries, its amazing what the animal standards are in different places. lol 
I couldn't imagine. I also couldn't imagine paying 12 euros for 1 kg of hay, that is way too much money for NOT enough hay! I think a kg is like 2.2 lbs and that is NOTHING. I think Ellie eats that much hay in a day! lol 

I fed Foo a no pellet diet and she did wonderfully on it. You may be able to do the same for your boys as long as they don't get any tummy upset from the veggies/greens. And I definitely would look into finding a horse stable or something like that there, they may be able to help you with the hay problem. As long as the horses eat the hay, then the rabbits can eat the hay.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Michelle, yes I didn´t really know anything when they arrived but have learned quickly and have found out so much from people on here. It´s fascinating to read everyone´s experiences as they are so varied. I was so lucky in that my two little boys came together and Bandy, who arrived later, just attached himself to them with no problems although maybe, because he was so tiny at the beginning, they made allowances. 

I must admit that the problem I had with them after their neuters where the two smallest unbonded was a nightmare but, with perserverance and patience, anything is possible.

I couldn´t now imagine life without them.

In the end, I have decided not to take them with me to my friend´s house. I was looking at the rooms available and I don´t really think I can rabbit proof sufficiently well to take them down there as it´s OK if they wreck something here but don´t fancy having to tell my friend that they dug through the wall or eaten the underneath of her wardrobe or the doors of the closets. It´s would just be too costly for me to do it temporarily and there´s no way I could keep them caged for a whole three weeks. It would kill them but it would kill me as well. They´re used to their freedom and I would desperately miss having my time with them every day. 

So, it´s a trek to my friend´s house at night to stay with the dog and back here mid morning to tend to my trio. Although, it´s only a 20 minute drive, it´s going to be hard work but I don´t really want their lives to change and I´ve read that a house move or a change in territory can stress....plus a dog barking could really be too much for them. I hate leaving them every night but I do put on a timer for the telly and the lights so that everything goes off, more or less, at the same time as I go to bed. 

It´s quite sad as I´ve house sat her dog for around four years but I think she´s just going to have to find suitable kenneling for her for next year. I have a friend who kennels four dogs when she´s away and she tells me it´s a great place so I´ll probably recommend that. 

I can tell you I was stressed out this morning as I´d been reading about rabbit proofing yesterday and it was warning about leaving loo seats up, water in the bath and flip bins outside which can fill with water. I had a dream just before I woke up of finding Snowy in the loo and I can tell you, I dídn´t rest until I got back this morning and saw him sitting there. I can tell you he was fed up of being hugged, heck they all were. 

Am I awful to do this to them, I hate being away from them but I´d committed to this before I got them and I felt I couldn´t change my mind. She´s gone on a cruise to Australia and New Zealand which is why it´s longer than usual. 

I feel I´m being a rotten bunny mummy at the moment but I know they´ll be safe at home and I´m spending as much time as I can with them. I´m here now listening to them out and about but I hate putting them in early. A couple of hours yet and they´ll soon retire to their rug for a short siesta. 

Here´s a video of them all munching together...they do love their herbs.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hey, forgot to add something. Morgan, yes hay is expensive and not much of it is really good quality but they need it and thankfully, they´re quite small although they do get through quite a lot. I really do need to find a horse supplier to get more quantity at a better price. They do eat, anyway, lots of veggies and, touch wood, they´re quite sturdy little souls and I don´t have many problems with bad tummies. I don´t feed them that many pellets anyway now but they do enjoy them. 

There are good people over here who love their pets and consider them one of the family. I think I´ve commented before that nearly all my friends have pets but either dogs or cats and they are all so spoilt and really are part of the family. But you see so many others that are badly treated, not looked after properly and loads of abandoned cats and dogs. They don´t really have the RSPCA like they do in the UK so if you see any stray animals, you´re on your own if you want to rescue. I remember I once found a young pup outside where I live and he was in danger of being knocked down by a car as I live near a main road. Between myself and a young lad, we managed to catch him but I ended up having to take him to the local shelter; he was chipped and he was returned to his owners, thank goodness but there must be hundreds more where people don´t have the time or can´t be bothered and that´s not to hear me go on about road kill which sometimes stays there for weeks....it´s absolutely terrible. 

I´ll never understand how people can take in some pet and then just get rid of it for whatever reason. Do they not get attached to him/her and grow to love that little being. ??? 

I´m a real sucker for mine too, there are so many things they do that brighten my day, can´t imagine life without them.


----------



## whitelop

I'm almost sort of glad you decided not to take them to your friends house. Things like that can be so stressful for them! I would hate it if taking them there broke the bond that they have. 
Don't feel bad about leaving them, its for their own good I think. You're a great bunny mommy and they know that. They'll be fine at night, at least they all have each other. 

I would like to also say that I'm really glad you found this forum and joined are little community. You fit right in! You've made me feel a lot better about things I would really like to say thank you for that. I really appreciate it. :hearts:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, it was a hard decision but Í wasn´t 100% sure of it and having had a look around yesterday and today, I know I don´t want them to be in a room on their own in a strange place and I would so miss my time with them every day and I´m sure ´they´d miss their own environment where they´re so happy so it´s more travelling but less stress for me as well. And you´re right, I´d hate my relationship with them to go backwards, it´s taken me so long to gain their trust. 

I love it on RO, everyone is so involved and I love chatting to everyone and swapping stories with people who really do understand our obsession with our buns. 

I hope my words have helped, I really do mean what I said. I feel for you so much and know what it´s like to lose a much loved pet. I often think about my little dog, she was nearly 17 when I had to put her to sleep, it´s nearly 7 years ago and remember all the joy she gave to me. You´ll remember Foo in the same way as time passes. Elvira will become an important part of your life but in a different way to Foo. They all feed different needs but we love them unconditionally and forever. 

I´m here whenever you need me. 

:hug:


----------



## whitelop

Thank you! :hugsquish:


----------



## holtzchick

I just watched the video with my boyfriend and you've got quite the trio! He thinks they're adorable and that it's amazing that you have 3 bonded males


----------



## Chrisdoc

Aw thanks Michelle, I love them too and when I bring these plants home, I can't wait to put it down and see them scoffing. I am lucky that I didn't have the initial problems that most people have as the first two were bonded from birth and Bandy just sort of arrived and snook in there. 

However, I do understand how hard it is to bond after my two unbonded after neutering and I was so heartbroken when I thought they may not bond again but luckily with patience and neutral territory and one week, it happened. I never tire of watching the three of them together and it's great that every small thing on here that amazes me, amazes you guys as you see the same things in your guys and gals. 

I'll try and post more videos of the three of them as they are so funny together.


----------



## Imbrium

I think you made the right call in the end by leaving them at home... I was a bit anxious that the new space might upset their bond, given that same-sex bonds and trios are both prone to upsets (let alone a same-sex trio). they'll probably miss you, but they've got each other to play and snuggle with so I'm sure they'll be just fine. it's really sweet of you to take the time to drive back and forth every day so that you can leave them home and go back to tend to them... and I smiled when I read the bit about setting a timer to run the TV/lights according to your schedule - that's a very sweet and thoughtful extra touch for the bunnies!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I know, what am I like. I feel so much better that everyone feels I´m doing the right thing as I so hate leaving them every night and can´t wait to get back the next day to check they´re OK. I´d hate to leave them any longer as I can´t leave extra pellets as Bandy would eat them all in one go and I do leave loads of hay but worry in case they run out of water. I´d also worry about them getting a slow gut and falling in so it´s well worth making the trip just to know they´re OK. Heck, I miss them though at night. I set the lights and TV to, more or less, the same time as I normally go to bed so their routine is still the same. I know it´s a bit silly but I´d hate them to be in the dark for so long when I leave. 

Back her now and loving watching them racing about and then snuggling up. These three weeks are going to be veeeery long.


----------



## whitelop

They won't be that long, they'll fly by. Its amazing how you can turn a new routine into your "regular" routine. I'm sure your boys are fine, but I totally understand the unrest of it. I'm sure they're so happy to have you back when you get home!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, I guess if you have to do it, you get used to it. 

I was a bit spooked though when I got back to my friend's house tonight as I bumped into their neighbour and he asked me if I'd put the alarm on in the house. I told him they don't have one and he said that they'd been burgled earlier today....yipes, I was a bit scared even though I have the dog with me and she makes a heck of a lot of noise when someone is lurking outside. Apparently, they didn't lock the security gate on the front door as they were only going to the local shop and they broke in through there and stole quite a lot: jewellry, watches, cash. I shouldn't worry so much as I always lock everything up even if I'm only going to dump the trash. But, I'm a bit restless tonight so don't know how well I'll sleep. 

Left me boys with food, veggies and plenty of water and lots of toys. I hate leaving them but they had their heads in their food and didn't even notice me going...typical. Can't wait to see them again in the morning.


----------



## Imbrium

eep! I'd be freaked out about a burglary next door, too!


----------



## whitelop

I would also be freaked out! But I'm sure you'll be fine. Sometimes is nice to have a dog who barks a lot. My dog barks all the time and its comforting sometimes, but other times I just want to smack him. I don't of course, its in his nature. He's a protector!


----------



## holtzchick

Yeah, just keep safe! I wish bunnies could be giant guard animals, then you could just say "HEY buddy, I'll sick my rabbit on you if you come closer":bunnysuit:.... Perhaps a little too humorous but seriously stay cautious and best of luck with it all. You are so sweet to keep your bunnies on a normal schedule, I've never thought of that but it's a GREAT idea!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, she is a really good guard dog and although she´s not massive, I wouldn´t like to get on the wrong side of her. Sometimes, her barking drives me mad but, after hearing about this, I´ll be quite glad if she makes noise if she thinks she hears something. 

Everything was Ok in the end last night but the dog thought it was fun to wake me up at 4.30am and then again at 6.30am to play...I could have killed her but I suppose she´s missing company during the day. I´m just hoping she´ll let me sleep through the night tonight although I´ll be back there later than usual as I´ve been helping a friend move house today so I was back late to let my boys out so I have to give them, at least, three hours to get rid of all their energy. I am actually exhausted today and will be so glad to see any bed tonight haha.

I think that keeping them to their normal schedule maybe makes them feel more secure and hopefully, they won´t miss me too much. Houdini, I think, is not very happy with me as he thumped for the first time today when I fed him this morning. I will certainly have to give him extra hugs and nose rubs. 

The good thing about house moves is you can pick up some of the stuff people don´t want to take. I got two wooden latticed storage boxes with cushions on top which I think might be great for their food and other stuff and they can jump up and sit on top of them as well. I also picked up loads of fleecy blankets and similar stuff which they´ll love. 

I´m going to my friend´s house tomorrow for an early Christmas lunch, I´m really looking forward to it. She´s also an animal lover, she has two dogs and two cats and she´s already involved with my bunnies as her husband will be cutting apple branches and collecting dandelion leaves and fresh herbs for me to bring back for them. It´s lovely having people who grow their own stuff. I´ll also pick up fresh lemons and whatever other veg is ready. I just love it and you can really taste the difference between shop bought stuff. 

Well, that´s enough of me rambling today so I´ll sign off and will probably be back on when I´m woken by the dog at 4.30 again....at least, I´ll catch quite a few of you with the time difference lol.

Cuddling up on the coffee table. They´d always jumped over and I thought it would make a great place for them to rest so I put a towel on there and they love it....


----------



## Imbrium

attack bunnies would be awesome! as long as they still wanted (or in my girls' case, tolerated) snuggles from mommy, that is.


----------



## whitelop

I would love to have a Flemish Giant that was an attack bunny! That would be awesome! 

Anyway, I love that you found a bunch of things that your friend wasn't taking along in the move! Thats so awesome. I also love that we all look at things and we're like, "hmmm I bet the rabbit would love that." I do the same thing, on a daily basis! 

That picture of Bandy and Snowy made me AWWW! out loud. They're so stinking cute! I just want to cuddle between them!


----------



## whitelop

Ohhh. I forgot, I saw you put on someone else's blog that you couldn't find the flooring that Michelle uses for her bunny pens. She got the exercise stuff, but they also sell it for children. Its like giant foam puzzle pieces that are flooring. So if you go into the kids section in the store you might be able to find them! It might have the alphabet on it, but its basically the same thing.


----------



## Imbrium

I dunno, I think a flemish is too predictable of an attack bunny - it loses some of the entertainment value. now ellie, she'd make one hell of an attack bunn!


----------



## whitelop

LMAO! I wonder if I could train her to attack strangers? That would be awesome! To see this little tiny 1/2 lb dutch bun come at you! Then after I told her back off, she would sit in the corner being like "come at me bro! come at me!" lmao. I just had this ridiculous vision in my head. :roflmao:


----------



## Imbrium

I was picturing her sitting on top a cabinet or something and leaping down onto someone as they walked past


----------



## whitelop

I had a cat that did that and it wasn't cool. But I can so see how that would be awesome if it was a bunny! lmao.


----------



## Imbrium

I dunno, it'd be pretty funny with a cat as long as you weren't the victim... but I take it you were ><

the other thing is she's SO cute and SO tiny and SO cuddly-looking that she could hop right up to some unsuspecting person and then attack when they leaned down to pet her.


----------



## Chrisdoc

what a laugh, I can see Ellie licking them to death lmao. 

Although after having suffered the bites when Snowy and Houdini were re-bonding, I can tell you if they sunk their teeth into you, it would be really painful. I imagine as Kung Fu Bunnies, like the Kung Fu Panda but cuter, that would be cool.

Thanks Morgan for the advice re the tiles, hadn't thought of the kids stores, ideal time to look for them, they look really good and easy to clean. 

Thinking about them sitting in wait and leaping..I remember Houdini was sitting on the back of the sofa when he was little and suddenly decided to leap down and I was lying underneath. He nearly took my eye out...they would be a lethal weapon


----------



## whitelop

hahaha. Yes their teeth hurt so bad! Foo bit me twice. The first time her teeth went straight through the middle of my thumb nail. The second time she got my index finger and took out two large chunks. It was terrible. I couldn't imagine being full on attacked by a bunny! Lying in wait like little ninjas... h34r2


----------



## Chrisdoc

hahaha...yes, I've had quite a few nips and sometimes they do it unwittingly when they climbing all over me and decide they'd like to take a bite out of my clothing and nip my tummy or something further up...yeah that hurts. But it was nothing like the bunny wars between these two. Snowy has a fine set of teeth and was not afraid to use them. I still have the holes in my best leather gloves to prove it.....ninja bunnies, I like the sound of that...like the ninja turtles but cuter lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'd be worried too if there was a burglary next door :lookaround.


----------



## JBun

One thing about the foam tiles, is if any of your boys are chewers, they will probably destroy them. I know they wouldn't last a day with my girl that's a chewer. Plus it could be dangerous if they swallow any little pieces. Some better ones are a hard plastic tile with a textured top. They are sometimes found in home improvement stores under the name utility flooring tiles or also garage flooring tiles. They are similar to the foam ones, as they interlock together.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Jenny, I had thought of that as Houdini is a champion chewer, nothing is sacred for him. I'm going to try at the new store they've opened near Malaga and see what they have. 

I was still a bit nervous coming back last night as I was quite late but everything OK. I suppose I will forget about it in a couple of days but I've got the baseball bat handy just in case lol.


----------



## whitelop

Always good to have a weapon! We have a golf club by our front door, that makes me feel safe. And if it comes down to it, I'll send out Ellie my attack Dutch!


----------



## JBun

We had a break in, in my neighborhood this week too. My neighbor came home to 2 guys in her house. They took off and she went chasing after them, she's a runner and a pretty tough chick, but she didn't catch them cause she was in flip flops in the snow. So I've been extra careful this week making sure everything is locked up good. Having a baseball bat handy doesn't hurt either :boxing

Edit: Haha, Ellie your attack dutch! What is she going to do, kill them with bunny kisses:laugh:


----------



## Chrisdoc

What do you mean...she´s the Kung Fu Bunny and she´s a lethal weapon. I laughed cos the film´s on over Christmas and she´s the same colour. I can just see her and really laugh.....bet she´d scare them off. 

Baseball bat against the wall and loud barking dog at the ready....think that should be enough lol..

Got loads of stuff at my friend´s house for the lads.....apple branches, dandelion leaves; I think my friend´s husband think my bunnies are the size of St Bernards as he´s given me enough to feed them for a couple of months. Also have oranges, lemons, grapefruit, peppers, thyme, basil and lavender (not sure they can eat that but will check). The car smelt lovely on the way home. 

Took some lovely photos as she lives in the countryside and you could see the snow on the mountains of the Sierra Nevada in Granada in the distance with the sea by the side. 

I´ll download the pics and post tomorrow.

I´m really tired today. I hope the dog lets me get a full night´s sleep tonight and doesn´t wake me up at 4.30 again :tears2:


----------



## Chrisdoc

:tantrum:Well, I am now really annoyed with photobucket. I´d written a lot on here and was just posting the photos to go with it and it´s frozen my laptop twice so I´ve lost everything I´ve written. I am just so maddddddd...

So to start again, just wanted to update after a busy and stressful weekend. This up and down from house to house is now getting me down. I´m so tired and stressed out but I have to keep going until my friend´s back. 

Had a good day Saturday at my friend´s house and we had a BBQ outside as the weather was so good. The views up there are lovely and the drive down was so nice as the bay of Malaga looked so beautiful with the mountains in the background, you could even see the snow on the Sierra Nevada in Granada. Í took a photo which isn´t great as I had to stop in the petrol station and take it through the fence but it still looks nice. 
Came back with lots of things for the boys so they were really happy and have stuff to keep them going all through Christmas. 

They were less happy yesterday as mummy decided to change round their cage. They didn´t even want to go back in when I´d finished and took about 2 hours to decide that it was OK before they settled down. Houdini managed to escape over the top so reinforcements came in and when I got back this morning, they were all inside thankfully. 

Also had a call from my sister yesterday as my mum had another funny turn. She had one a couple of weeks ago and spent all afternoon in the A&E department of the hospital having tests. She was going away yesterday with friends and she took another funny turn on the way. The paramedic who attended called my sister and said everything was Ok but we´re now worried as she hasn´t called and we just want to know she´s OK. 

I`ve decided finally to do my Christmas lunch at home as I really want to celebrate the first Christmas with my bunnies. I also have treats and a lovely parsley plant that my friend bought so I´ll be taking lots of photos and videos. I´m also going to get my friend to video them eating bananas as it´s hilarious. I´ll make sure I take the dog some Christmas dinner back so she´ll be happy later on that evening. 

I also want to do some baking today, I´m not doing 400 cookies lol but will be doing cakes, muffins and buns (yes, that´s what we call cupcakes in England, never thought it was funny before). I´ll be doing enough for all my friends to have over the holidays. 

I also wanted everyone to see my spanish friend´s nativity scene that she puts together every year. It´s awesome and it takes her ages but I love seeing it. 

I am posting the photos separately as I can´t face photobucket freezing again and me having to remember everything I´ve written yet again. 

Enjoy the holidays and will probably post something tomorrow :happybunny:


----------



## Chrisdoc

This is the nativity scene from the door towards the living room. It´s in the hallway:







This is the right hand side....






This is from the front....






I thinks it´s just fantastic:goodjob

Here´s the goodies in the back of my car for my little boys...parsley, dandelion, lavender, thyme....yummy






Here´s Venus, my friend´s cat enjoying the view...






This is the view of Malaga and Sierra Nevada...sorry about the fence but it´s the best I could do..


----------



## whitelop

That is the biggest most detailed Nativity Scene I've ever seen. Its UNBELIEVABLE! Its like the WHOLE scene, like everything that was going on that night and day, is happening on that scene! Thats amazing. 
Venus the cat has quite the view! Wow. Its so beautiful there! And the last picture, there is so much going on. The city, the ocean and the snowy mountains; so pretty! 
I think your boys will be VERY happy with all the goodies that you brought home with you! That is a lot of stuff! I think you're right by saying he thinks they're the size of dogs with all the things he gave you! hahaha. I bet they're happy as little clams.

Oh and MERRY CHRISTMAS! By our time change, its like dinner time for you right now, so by the time I get back tonight from doing Christmas with my in-laws, it will probably be after midnight there and already Christmas for you! 
I hope you have a wonderful time making your cakes and buns! It is funny they're called buns, a little strange. What do you call buns? Like cinnamon buns or hamburger buns? Are those rolls? 
I hope you have a fantastic Christmas with your boys and your friends! Merry Christmas from my family to yours! :hearts:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, thanks so much, yes, you´re behind us by about 7 hours so it´ll be Christmas here before there. 

I am just about to head back down to my friend´s house and the dog as I am cooking my turkey tonight so I can get a head start tomorrow. 

Yes, the views from my friends Vicky´s house are beautiful and the view driving down from my house is lovely when it´s a good clear day. I forgot to tell you that on the way back, I could see the coast of Morocco and also Gibraltar and that´s about 70 miles away.

The nativity scene is so awesome, it´s on three levels and she always gets some new figures every year. She bought a waterfall this year which is on the second level. Í don´t know how she has the patience to do it all and she has a tree as well.

And yes, I hope the buns turn out OK. We call them hamburger buns or baps and cinnamon cakes. It´s funny as I´m not sure you use some of the expressions I do so do ask.

I´m looking forward to having a good Christmas now as I´ll be with my little heart buns and my good friend who´s called Moses. It´s also my birthday just don´t ask how many hahaha.

Hoping you have a wonderful time with your family and that the New Year brings you lots of good things. I´m sure Ellie will also bring you lots of joy in the coming years and Foo, your little heartbun will be looking down at you all and keeping you safe.

:bunnyheart


----------



## whitelop

Christmas is your birthday?! Or is today your birthday? My moms birthday is on Christmas. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Chrisdoc

My birthday is on the 25th. Wish your mum a really great birthday, we Christmas babies have to stick together. Funnily enough, my nephew was also born on Christmas day.....here's to all the Christmas kids :kiss1:


----------



## whitelop

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! arty::juggle:birthday
I hope that you have a very wonderful birthday today! Merry Christmas too! :hearts


----------



## Chrisdoc

Have been up since before 7am decorating my carrot cake and getting all the stuff ready to take back to my house to do the lunch. What am I like...I'd brought everything up here and now I'm taking it back but I really want to spend my Christmas with my boys as it's their first one and, I think, their birthdays as well as I got them on the 27th January and they were around 4 weeks old or thereabouts so I've decided they were Christmas babies. How cool is that to celebrate my birthday and theirs together. It was so nice as well when I got back yesterday that the gardener at my friend's house had cut some really nice twigs to take back for them, probably pear and apple. 

You'll probably be in bed as I'm writing this but hope that your Christmas brings you lots of good things and happy memories. 
:happyrabbit:These will be mine when I get home with all their nommy things.


:hearts::bestwishes::USAflagwaving:

By the way, after some weather, it's miserable and grey today with thunder this morning. Hope it brightens up later :sunshine:


----------



## whitelop

What is Boxing Day? You put it on my blog that in Spain they don't celebrate Boxing day and I know its a British thing. I watch a lot of British television and they've mentioned it before, but we don't celebrate it here in the US. lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, it's the day after Christmas and is a national holiday in the UK and a few other places as well. It originated when tradesmen collected "Christmas boxes" of money or presents on the first weekday after Christmas as thanks for good service throughout the year as they would have to wait on their masters on Christmas Day, the servants of the wealthy were allowed the next day to visit their families. The employers would give each servant a box to take home containing gifts and bonuses, and sometimes leftover food. And hence, the name "Boxing" day. 

It's a nice tradition as you get to have an extra day to recover from overeating on Christmas day and you get to have the same meal in leftovers lol. That's what I had to eat today, another Christmas dinner but I loved it. 

Boys were fine today. I think I mentioned on another blog that I was a bit worried as Snowy and Houdini were a bit boisterous yesterday when I put them away. They were chasing each other and Snowy wasn't enjoying it. At one point, I thought they were going to nip each other but everything was OK, I waited about an hour to leave to make sure they'd settled. They were like kids where one wants to play and the other doesn't. Anyway, today they were back to normal. I do hate putting them away so early as they're usually up with me until midnight at least which is when they're more active but they seem to be OK and it's only 12 days to go now. 

How's Ellie doing, I love the photo of her little face, she's got such gorgeous markings and I swear, I feel like she's going to be a female Houdini. But I do love that little fella and he's so smart and although he's not keen on being picked up that much, he does love to come on the sofa with me just so he can have a cuddle and some nose rubs.


----------



## whitelop

Hmm. We don't have that tradition here, but it would be nice! My husband would maybe get another day off work! hahha. We always eat left over holiday meals for a few days after the holiday. Tonight, we're having ham and potato casserole, with a side of london broil that I'm probably going to turn into some Asian stir-fry. haha. Its going to be a weird dinner. I love holiday left overs! 

Those 12 days are going to fly by! I'm glad they're better today though. 

Ellie is good today. She is going to be so mischievous like Houdini, I'm sure! hahah. She only likes to be picked up a certain way and thats if I cup her in both of my hands with her facing me. But she'll soon out grow that way of being picked up. haha. Shes a silly rascal.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, it does mean an extra day off, the best is when it falls at the weekend and they move it to the next working day...there are a couple of years when everyone gets four days in a row for Christmas (weekend plus Monday and Tuesday). 

Sounds like a real feast, don't know if you need that French cuisine as you seem to be a great cook anyway. I suppose it's always nice to do something new. 

I really do think Ellie is going to be a little Houdini. She does a lot of things the way he does and she's really lively and inquisitive as well. I love to think that we'll able to share stories as I'm sure she'll get up to mischief just like him...but you can't stay sore at them for long especially when they look at you with that little cute face lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow! nice nativity scene. It really shows a lot. It must have been hard for your friend to set that up. 

Its cool that your birthday is on christmas. When you were a kid did you get extra presents since it was your birthday as well as christmas?


----------



## Chrisdoc

I did get birthday and Christmas presents but I suppose when you´re born on Christmas day, you don´t know any different so that´s how things are. Everyone still makes a fuss and I know so many people born on that day that it´s unbelievable. I suppose the odds are the same as been born any other day. My nephew was born on the same day with a difference of twenty years...do I feel old now lol 

Just got the video of the scene today as am showing it here....it is really awesome, it took her two days to set up but I think it´s fab...

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid1254.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fhh606%2Fchrisdoc17%2FVID-20121227-WA0000_zps8578c92d.mp4">


----------



## Chrisdoc

Not sure if the above has worked so here it is again, just click on it...


----------



## whitelop

That nativity scene is huge! I've never seen one like it. You must tell your friend that we all think its amazing!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I will as she spends loads of time putting it together. I feel like opening her house to show everyone how amazing it is but she´s got such much imagination for this kind of stuff. 

A bit of a stressful today, Houdini and Snowy have started to have a go at each other. Nothing serious but it is worrying me as they are living together at the moment and I don´t want anything breaking out when I´m not here. They are just sort of playing tag quite boisterously but not sure where it might lead.


----------



## whitelop

Oh no! I hope they calm down. Its amazing how fragile rabbits are, when it comes to outside emotions and environment changes! 
I hope this doesn't effect their bond, I'm worried for them. Its almost over though, hopefully they can just make it 11 more days! And when you do finally get home to stay home you better give them the biggest treats possible! hahaha. 
Ughhh, now I'm going to be worried about your rabbits and they're thousands of miles away in a different country!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, well I'm stressed out and I've had to separate them as they were getting quite agressive today. I spent about an hour and a half in the bathroom with them and they were really having a go but I had to leave so I've put Houdini in a separate cage and left Bandy and Snowy together. I'm devastated as it's probably from changing their enclosure round on Sunday, not sure but it's the only thing I can think of although Houdini seemed a bit strange today and he's the agressive one so I'll keep my eye on him when I get back tomorrow. I'm so upset and I'm sitting her in my friend's house and worrying about how they're doing. Don't know how I'm going to survive the rest of the time. 

I'm just hoping it's a passing thing and that they'll get back to normal really quickly. I love those little guys so much and can't bear to see them like this. I've already asked one of my other friends if she'll come down tomorrow and we can maybe take them out in the car to see if that settles them down. I'm ready to try anything at the moment :help


----------



## JBun

I'm sorry that your boys are having issues. Maybe if you are worried about them, would taking them with you to stay there, work? Or would that be too stressful? I hope you are able to find something that works for you and them.

I have to say that nativity is absolutely incredible. I don't think I have the patience to do something like that. Just amazing!

Edit: Can you switch their enclosure back to the way it was? Maybe that will help them feel more secure.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Soooooooooooo cuuuuuuuute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I was thinking of putting it back as it was last week, I'm going to do it tomorrow I think but I'm still gonna try and take them out together and continue on neutral territory to see if they resolve their issues. It worked the last time so I'm hoping history will repeat itself. I don't think it would working moving them down with me as I have doubts about the dog bothering them and stressing them so prefer to leave them in their own house with all their own famililar smells and things. 

I'm just really unsettled tonight so will probably be up really early to head back down to see them in the morning. 

The nativity is a work of art. She actually changes it every year as I'm sure it would be difficult to remember where you put everything from one year to the next. They have a competition over here for the best one which she's never entered, I think she should but there are some much bigger ones in the local churches and town hall.


----------



## JBun

Bunny troubles leave me really unsettled too. Maybe this little break from each other will help.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Jenny, I do actually feel much better being able to share it with people who understand how fragile bunny relationships and how things can change from one moment to the next. I think that if I couldn't write down how I'm feeling on here, I'd be crawling up the walls. 

I know I'll have an unsettling night with not very much sleep but will be happier when I see them all again in the morning.


----------



## holtzchick

Awh, it is a shame to be haywire from the buns! I know the feeling believe me, the other day my two were driving me up the walls as well, I was literally in tears and had to ignore them for an hour before I calmed down. 

It gets better some days, I think you just need to take some time to relax  We're always here to listen!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Michelle, up and about this morning and guess what, the first thing I wanted to do was come on here and get my daily fix and see what you'd said. It definitely does make me feel better having all you guys to talk to.

:thanks:

I'll be going back down in about an hour so will let you know how they are today. I really hope I can get them back on track as it will be a nightmare having to let them out separately. Think I'm going to put their stuff back as it was as well to see if they're happier with that. 

I'll just be so glad to see them that even that will be enough. I miss my little guys, 10 days to go.


----------



## whitelop

I know what you mean, if I didn't have RO I would probably loose my mind. My friends don't understand rabbits, my husband doesn't really want to listen. haha. And no one else "gets it" unless they have bunnies. 
I hope moving their enclosures back the way they were will make things better. I've been thinking about them.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Morgan and I so agree. Unless you've got some of your own, you'll never understand just how frustrating they can be at times but just how wonderful they are as well so thanks to all for your support on here.

I'll keep you posted on progress today.


----------



## Imbrium

getting caught up from the last few days, here...

that nativity scene is insane! must be a LOT of work to set up!

I hope your mom's doing alright... any news on how she's doing?

happy birthday, btw! mine's the day after yours... I turned 29, so I'm still young enough to admit my age... at least for now! my friend mocked me in advance for the fact that I'm turning 30 next year (he's a young'in, like 23 or something). my family was always good about not cheaping out and combining christmas and birthday gifts unless it was something BIG (like an old car when I turned 16) because my mom was born the 14th and one of her sisters was born the 31st. mom never EVER wrapped my birthday presents with christmas wrapping paper (not that I would've cared, to be honest, but she was adamant about wrapping them in birthday paper).

that's interesting about boxing day... I've always seen it on calendars and I think they celebrate it in Canada or something... I guess I always figured it had to do with Boxing (the sport), lol. live and learn! I've only EVER seen it as the 26th, though, and grumbled about some darn "fake holiday" infringing on my birthday 

I'm inclined to suggest taking the bunnies to stay with you, just for a night or two. the completely foreign environment with the stress of the dog might actually be just what they need. when my girls' bond broke after their spays, I took them for a play-date in my neighbor's kitchen (in an x-pen) for 2-3 hours with a poodle-mix staring at them the whole time (he and Nala touched noses through the bars a couple times, which was TOO cute). new environment with completely foreign sights and smells, strange dog, semi-slippery flooring... something in that mix did the trick, because they were back on track by the end of the play-date.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jennifer I might actually try that as I´ve spent the last few days on neutral territory with them but they´re still having a go, not as bad as before but I´ve got Snowy on the sofa with me and Houdini is off with Bandy. The funny thing was this morning, I had them in the bathroom and I noticed that when I moved the shower curtain, they were frightened of it and sat together and, at one point, Houdini started grooming Snowy as nothing had happened but I took them back into the living room and they started chasing each other again. I think it´s me that needs the break at the moment not them hahaha. I have to get them back together so will perservere but may well take them down with me this week to see if it works. 

Hate to admit my age but it´s a lot more than yours, I hit 52 this time...OMG I can´t believe time has flown so quickly. I went to my friend´s silver wedding anniversary party yesterday and I was 28 when she got married, just a year less than you. 

My mum is doing Ok but I had a long conversation with my sister this morning and there´s loads that needs doing as she isn´t really capable of really looking after herself any more. It kills me when I live in a different country as there´s not much you can do but I´ll probably bring her out at the end of January for a month or two so she has company 24/7 and it´s easier to see the problems she has. 

Thanks everyone on here for keeping me sane the last two weeks, only 7 nights to go before normality returns.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jennifer something I´ve just thought of...if I take their xpen up there and set it up in one of the rooms so they´re all together, what if they´re still nippy with each other and I have to separate, don´t know if I want to take too much stuff up there and can´t take their whole set up as there´s way too much. Do you think it will work ??


----------



## JBun

Taking them up there may work to kind of reset things, but you may only want to do it if you have a way to separate the two having trouble if you need to. It's really hard to know what's going to be ok with rabbits, or what's going to work. It's just kind of 'try and see what happens' a lot of the time. They're so unpredictable with some things.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, with the buns between doing the shopping, errands and dog sitting. I am going up to spend a few hours with the dog this afternoon as I´ll be out all night and thought maybe I could take them up with me for the couple of hours so they get two car rides and a bit of time together in the carrier, I think I´d want to take all three as I don´t want Bandy to feel left out. Would it be a good idea to try this to get them back together and should I take just the two or all three...what a headache I´m getting just thinking about it. 

I came back the day before yesterday and opened the living room door and here is Snowy sitting on the sofa. 







Then I went to have a look in the enclosure and Bandy was missing as well. Heré he is on his favourite chair under the table.






Luckily, they´d just been enjoying a rest but I had to laugh as I´d left their little wooden house too close to the side and they´d jump over straight onto that chair. I moved it next to the cage but this morning, Bandy had still managed to jump over and was, once again, sitting on his chair. I´ll have to put the big piece of cardboard against that side so they can´t do it any more. What a pair of rascals. 

Am happier today cos I´ll be spending the night with them although I still haven´t sorted out my two grumps but I´ll just perservere until I do. However, I might have to wait until I´m back here next week so I can dedicate more time unless it sorts itself out before. 

On another subject, cos I´ve been giving Houdini simethicone as I thought he had a bit of gas, I was looking at his teeth and took a photo to see if you think they are normal, I think they are but now I´m getting paranoid about everything. I felt awful holding him like this even to take the photo. 






Wishing everyone on here who´s visited and maybe even enjoyed the adventures of my three little rascals, I wish you all a very happy, healthy, prosperous and bunny filled 2013 from Houdini, Snowy and Bandy and of course me. :bunnyheart:bestwishes:


----------



## Imbrium

I would definitely bring two pens and/or set up two bunny-proofed areas just in case... you may need to keep them apart and do "dates" like at the start of bonding.


----------



## Imbrium

missed the big post while I was responding, lol... I love how well Snowy matches the blanket on the sofa, and I think it's hilarious that everyone *except* Houdini got out


----------



## Chrisdoc

Snowy will sit on the sofa with me for hours, he loves burrowing under that big white cushion, he even gets inside the bit that turns back over the cushion to keep it in. I have to be careful cos you can't even tell he's there but he's so warm and cosy in his little hidey hole. 

Bandy loves sitting on the dining room chairs, he's such a quiet and cuddly little soul. 

Houdini didn't get out as I've got him penned up on his own at the moment because of the issues and he can't open his cage so he was stuck in there. He's usually the first to escape from anywhere, he's the Steve McQueen of the rabbit world hahaha.

In the end, I didn't take them this afternoon as I wanted to transport them all together as I have a bit carrier but as soon as I put Houdini in there, scuffles broke out and Bandy was caught in the middle and I certainly don't want his bond broken with either of the other two so have decided to wait until I get home next week and dedicate some time to sorting these two out. 

Do you think the teeth look OK, I swear I'm getting paranoid about everything now. 

And looking at Bandy again and the little chap called Buster on another blog, I actually think he's got some lionhead as he has those furry cheeks and tufts out of the top of his head between his ears. Must get a good photo to post to see what you think. I was grooming him yesterday and he does not really like it but managed to get most of the matts and knots out and he's lovely and silky at the moment. 

off to get ready to go to my friend's house for dinner, I've hardly eaten anything today as there will be enough for an army down there so I'm saving myself. At least I get to spend the night with my boys and will be back up here in the morning. 

A very Happy and Hoppy New Year to all the buns and their faithful slaves :bunnyhug:arty::big kiss:


----------



## JBun

That's cute that Snowy likes to snuggle under the pillow. Silly rabbit  It's hard to tell from the picture, about the teeth. You could try comparing them to one of your other boys teeth. Maybe just keep an eye on them to make sure they are wearing down properly. You could try posting in the rabbitry and showroom. Breeder's are usually pretty knowledgable about malocclusion. Or you could post in the infirmary. You may need to take a new picture and try and get it from straight on, to get the best angle of the teeth.

Bandy very well could be part lionhead. His ears certainly look it. Baby is part lionhead part hotot, but she took after the hotot side more, with the smooth coat.

Happy New Year to you!!! Hope you have a fun time at your friend's


----------



## Chrisdoc

I might do that and try and take a better photo, I'm sure they're fine as he's the best hay eater, he prefers that sometimes to his pellets or veggies, I'm just becoming the world's worst worrier at the moment. 

Snowy is such a little darling. He's the most cuddly one and loves to lick you and sit on you. He's got that typical dutchie nose and mouth where it turns down so he always looks a bit grumpy but I just love it. 

I was actually looking at Bandy last night when I got back as the hair on the top of his head was all tufty and he looked really funny. I really do think now he may have lionhead as he has those tufts on his cheeks and a head tuft now even though he's got the hotot rings round his eyes.


----------



## holtzchick

A happy new year to you! I gotta give some love to those pictures! Snowy looks, well, snowy as the name does imply, but snowy looks simply DARLING against the white! Your buns are so cute! I'm hoping that your boys have slowly sorted out their tiffs and there won't be a need for separating them! 
I can't say the same for mine :/ 

I wish you lots of luck and happiness for 2013!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Michelle, I'm so frustrated and tired and they are still not together. I had them out this afternoon for a while but they had quite a serious tussle and I ended up picking them up to separate them and Houdini took a bit out of my chin...wow did it bleed, I've now got battle scars. I cried the way all back to my friend's house as it's breaking my heart that my two little boys are not getting on and I don't know how to fix it so I know how you're feeling. I do however know that I have to find a solution as I hate keeping them apart and I will probably leave it now until I get back on Sunday and start again then as I really don't have the time until then. 

Snowy is such a lovely little bun, when he's with me he's so cuddly and licky and just loves his mummy and he's the one who will let you pick him up and cuddle him and kiss him to bits. 

I was also trying to post the pics of the dinner last night and after writing a really long post, photobucket decided to freeze all the pages open so I lost everything. I couldn't face going back and writing it all again so I'll do that tomorrow. 

I'll probably feel a lot better tomorrow but today has not been a good day, frustration really wears you out and I just want to be home with them. 

Thanks for listening, I do feel better putting it out here as I know you know how it is. 

I have now poured a very large glass of white wine to drown my sorrows 

Hope you've had a good start to the year and I'm sure we'll both sort out our bunny issues over the next few weeks. Won't it be nice to post pictures of them all sitting together peacefully. :highfive:


----------



## holtzchick

Awh I'm very sorry to hear that as well! I hope your chin doesn't take too long to heal, that sounds really painful! 

I'm hoping that with some neutral territory your boys will be able to repair their bond. 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Houini took a BITE out of your chin? Seriously? That must have hurt, I hope your chin heals soon.

I'm sorry your boys are having a scuffle. Hopefully they will get over it soon.

Best of luck! and warm happy wishes from my family.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks guys...yes, he took quite a bite out of mummy's chin and she was a bit sore with him but he was a bit confused so I suppose he thought that it was Snowy's butt and just went for it. It is amazing how sharp those little teeth are and how much damage can do but I must admit that they must have such tough skin cos he had his teeth in Snowy's butt just before and he hasn't got a mark :shock2:


----------



## JBun

I'm sorry you're having so much trouble with your boys. I wish they would just behave themselves with each other. I'm sure you do too. I have an idea, but no clue if it will work. Since Houdini is already separated from the other two, what about taking him with you next time you go to take care of the dog. I don't know, maybe being away and in a new place will shock him back into behaving himself.Maybe he'll be so glad to be back with his buddies, it will put an end to the fighting. Is it Houdini instigating all the fighting, or does Snowy do it too?

I hope your bite is healing ok. I know all about the biting. I have a few girls that will bite me if I don't handle them just right. It's such a pain. My boys are much more pleasant. No biting problems with them, but they aren't together like yours.


----------



## whitelop

I just got caught up. I can't believe he bit you! Oh wow. 

I don't know how to fix their bond to make it better, you seem to have a pretty good handle on bonding. But I REALLY hope it gets better! I couldn't imagine the fighting and all of that. How stressful and worrisome it must be. Hopefully they'll get it sorted out soon enough.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, just looking at my wound this morning...it's a bit sore around it but it OK. I suppose they were just still all fired up after the scuffle and Houdini didn't realise it was my chin instead of Snowy's butt. 

I might try what you've suggested Jenny as he's in a separate cage now and he only goes out with Bandy as I can't trust him and Snowy not to have a go. It's usually him that starts as he follows Snowy around and then when he gets too close, they both have a go. He's doing a lot of the crouching on all fours at the moment so I can usually spot what's coming. I think it's got to the stage now where they both have a go as if he approaches Snowy, it's a case of I'll get in there first, they sometimes just face off on their hind legs and jump at each other. 

You're right Morgan, it is very stressful as I just want them back as they were and don't know exactly why this happened.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I tried to this yesterday but after writing a really long piece, photobucket decided to freeze and puffff, it disappeared so here goes again. 

Dinner on New Year´s Eve was as good as ever with loads of seafood( langoustines, crab claws, small crabs, whelks and barnacles), spanish serrano ham and cheese, roast lamb with roast potatoes and roast garlic followed by strawberry trifle and butterfly buns and finally our 12 grapes washed down with a glass of spanish cava. 

Here´s one of my Spanish friend´s family before we started:







I had to put a photo of these things...they are a delicacy in Spain and are barnacles. They are collected off rocks near the shore and you take the claw looking thing off and there´s meat inside. I must admit I had to try them but don´t think I´ll be having them again any time soon.....:nope:






This is the plate of them with the whelks:





Here´s the roast lamb, it was yummy and so tender.





Here are the butterfly buns I made...





And guess what, I forgot to take a photo of us all stuffing grapes in our mouths in 12 chimes, I was so busy trying to keep up with the tradition and I couldn´t eat the grapes and takes photos at the same time. OK so when you´re watching the TV and the clock strikes midnight, you have to eat one grape each chime and finish them all by the time twelfth one. The trick is now to choose quite small grapes so you can manage to do it. After you´ve finished them, it´s all washed down with a glass of bubbly. 

So that was New Year´s Eve Spanish style. :great:


----------



## Chrisdoc

I finally have a bit of time this afternoon and thought I´d post some of the last photos I´ve taken particularly of Bandy. Poor soul, he´s in the middle of the falling out of my other two and he´s a bit bewildered but doesn´t have any favourites, he´s spending time with both of them and getting groomed to death which he loves. 

I´ve been combing him today as he has so much fur and he´s really molting at the moment, I keep finding his fur in everything. I definitely think he´s got lionhead in there as he now has a fine mane, I´m falling in love with the tuft on the top of his head, it´s so cute. 

Snowy and Houdini are still not back to normal but today they haven´t fought just stared at each other across the sofa, Houdini´s jumped across a couple of times with no teeth showing from either side so I suppose today must be a success. Snowy has been licking me to death, he´s sitting here right now cleaning my face, it does make me laugh and I just love him to bits. 

I´ll be herding them in quite soon and heading down to do my dog duty so I´ll get my night fix of RO down there. 

Photobucket has just packed up yet again, I hate it so much as it does this to me every day, what a pain so I´ll go out and post the photos when I come back on again so I don´t lose all this yet again...my memory is not what it was hahaha


----------



## Chrisdoc

Here we go again, crossing my fingers I can finish before it freaks out again...arrrggghhhh

Here he is licking my fingers after his banana fix





What´s up doc ???





I was trying to get him stretching but ended up with this. This is just a fur ball with ears and feet :hyper:





Well, it´s freaked out again so that´s all for now folks :tantrum:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow! that dinner looked fantastic... The butterfly buns looked amazing. You must be a great cook! 

Here do you want to enter your rabbits in the rabbit registry entries?: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/rabbits/


----------



## whitelop

Your butterfly buns look so good! Can I have your recipe? hahaha. You can PM it to me! If you want to, I'm not sure if you share recipes like I do, it could be a special one to you. haha. 
The lamb looks delicious too. I LOVE lamb. My husband won't eat it, so I never cook it. I'll have to sneak some lamb in and make him eat it! I did it with deer and it was okay. haha
The barnacles, do your friends collect them themselves? Or can you buy them? I would assume since they're a delicacy you could probably buy them. What do they taste like? I love seafood and I would have been all over them. hahah. Get a few glasses of wine in me and I'll try anything! haha. 

Bandy is such a pretty boy! I love the picture of him laying down. He really is a ball of fluff with ears and feet. I love his eye markings, they're so cute. I also really love Houdini's color. He's so pretty!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, thanks for thinking my buns are nice, they actually do taste really good and never last long. I usually make them for all my friends and for my friend's daughter's parties and the like as they seem to be popular. 

These dinners are awesome...so much to eat and my friend is a really good cook. I only eat lamb twice a year at her house, once on Christmas Eve which I missed this year and on New Year's Eve, it's a family tradition.

Just had a look at the register, it's great, will sit down tomorrow and have a read through it and register mine. Can't do it from here as I'm using my friend's computer so no photos.

Morgan, yes will definitely PM the recipe to you tomorrow. I have also baked two carrot cakes this week. One for my friend Doreen who uses had a piece in the cafe of the English supermarket we go to in the local town and it got me thinking as I'd never done one before. So I had a go and it turned out real good and I gave it to her to try and she loved it. So I did another to take to my friend's house on Saturday for her little party and everyone had a piece and it was a real success so I love this recipe and will send to you as well. I'll send a photo of it tomorrow as I took a couple as it looked so nice. 

I love baking cakes particularly or doing desserts. I did a strawberry trifle for the New Year's Eve dinner and I've got chocolate mousse in my fridge at the moment which I'll distribute tomorrow. If I do any other of my favourite recipes, I'll let you know as I love sharing ideas and cooking. How are you doing with your French cuisine..have you tried any of the recipes yet ??

And yes Bandy is my furball, I'm always covered in hair nowadays and Houdini is my little scoundrel, he's got such an expressive face that I'll usually forgive him anything. He's been up to mischief again today as I had put a board behind the sofa so he couldn't make the hole any bigger but he'd found a way behind it this afternoon, I tell you that rabbit is so smart it's frightening :headsmack you never know what he's gonna get up to next. Yes, I think Ellie is going to be very like him, she's also very inquisitive and, I think, super smart so you watch her.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sorry Morgan forgot about the barnacles. She bought them at the fish counter of the local supermarket, these ones are imported cos the ones that they collect from the north of Spain by hand are mega expensive although they're much better. They taste sort of like the sea, very salty but I'm sure the more expensive ones have a much better taste. And yes, they are so much better washed down with a glass of chilled white wine...yummy. I can see we have quite similar tastes in a lot of things


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, just thought I´dupdate as I am home tonight with the boys but it´s been a bit of a traumaticnight. 

First of all, I got homeand the TV wouldn´t work. I thought at first it was the aerial as I thoughtthey´d had a chew at that a while ago so I went and got the one from thebedroom, reconnected it, tried to retune and lost nearly everything. Then, Ibrought the box in from the bedroom cos that was working OK and connected thatthen realised that it was ht scarts they´d chewed so went and got the one fromthe TV in the bedroom as I couldn´t remember where I´d put he spare scarts.Well, that´s not strictly true as I t hink they´re in the chest in the spareroom but that would have meant moving boxes and loads of other stuff and Icouldn´t be arsed so I got the one off the other TV. So, I connected that andit still wouldn´t work. Yes, I thought maybe it´s the connection to theoriginal aerial point which is behind the sofa. I went to have a look and guesswhat.....the little buggers had pulled it out. UUUUUhhhhhh, I think I left mybrain behind at my friend´s house. I spent nearly an hour trying to sort this outso I was pretty mad with myself. 

Anyway, I put Snowy on thesofa again but he´s now figured out how to jump down so I left them on theirown for a while but they´re still having a go and Houdini´s now poopingeverywhere which is doing my head in so I ended up putting Snowy in theenclosure on his own as it was doing Bandy´s head in as well being in themiddle. 

Houdini has then spent afair amount of time sitting looking through the bars at Snowy and sniffing him.So not much progress but no terrible fighting just a bit of facing off and thenchasing each other. 

However, I was trying toweigh them all today in my friend´s scale and I managed to do Snowy no bother.Took me a while to get Bandy in there, he such a little wriggler but Houdiniwas another matter. I put him in there and he was out, knocked nearlyeverything off the table including the bowl with their dandelions in which I´dcollected today and have now had to throw as they were full of glass....Ishould have known that he can´t sit still for two minutes. I did manage to doit though, Snowy is the smallest at 2lb 2oz, Houdini weighs in at 2lb 9oz andSnowy is the biggest at 3lb 10oz. 

I´ve also noticed Bandy´stuft is now well noticeable. I definitely think he has lionhead although I waslaughing with my friend earlier on the phone as I think he looks likeLambchop...do you remember the little puppet with Shari Lewis. But, he´s such alittle cutie and I just love his little face now. I took a couple of photos asI couldn´t resist such cuteness.

My treks now are nearlyover, have only one more night after this to do and I´ll be back home on Sundayand hopefully, we´ll all get back to some normality and learn to live togetheragain. I won´t be doing this again any time soon if at all, don´t think I couldstand the stress. 

Here is Bandy lounging about tonight...




He´s a really furry face now.




Here´s my little Snowy, a bit of a dark photo but he´s just a little softy...




No Houdini today, he´s in the doghouse. 
Anybody use anything other than photobucket to download photos...it´s doing my head in as it keeps freezing and I lose everything, luckily today, I´d copied all the text before I downloaded the photos so didn´t have to start again when it threw me out. :crash


----------



## Imbrium

I haven't used it in ages, but you could try TinyPic

I'm so glad your house-sitting adventures are over... I really hope you're able to re-bond your boys before they destroy what's left of your sanity!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Jennifer, yes, it has been a very trying few weeks and I will be so glad to get back to normaility mainly for them as they have definitely missed their routine at night when they´re normally out until really late as I usually am up until at least 12.30/1am and that´s when they´re most active. Sunday will be great to be able to spend all day with them and all night although I´ll be doing cage cleaning duty first to get everything back nice and clean as I have´nt really had the time to do much change over this week although I did change some of Houdini´s bedding today as his little habit are all haywire as well.

Roll on Sunday and normality. 

Jennifer, do you reckon Bandy has lionhead, I´m really loving all those tufts onder:


----------



## Imbrium

dunno, I'm really not very good with breeds... lionhead wouldn't explain the full-body wooly coat, as they just have the mane and sometimes a skirt. lionheads are a mix between dwarf breeds and wooly breeds or something like that, though, so lionheads and whatever Bandy is could share some common ancestry.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, I see what you mean, I think he must have some lionhead as he´s got a lovely mane now but I´m sure he must have some angora as he´s got a real thick silky coat the his eyes patches look like a bit of hotot so he´s a strange mix. He is definitely not quite a dwarf as he´s a good pound or more bigger than the other two. 

I´m just watching him flaked on the floor with Snowy grooming him and thinking of Phoenix and Hippogryff as Bandy just will not groom back but mine don´t seem to mind. He definitely is very spoiled in that aspect.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I love Bandy's fluffy butt! And from the front, he reminds me of Scrooge because of his cheek tufts


----------



## JBun

Lol, Bandy looks like one of those guys from the 1800's with the bushy sideburns. It's hard to say whether he would be an angora or lionhead mix. Coloring wise he looks so much like my Baby. She's got the funny dark fur on the back of her ears too. It always makes me think of her having moldy ears, haha. It's just splotches of dark fur and always looks out of place to me.

I'm glad your ordeal is nearly over. I'm sure it will be easier to get things back to normal with your buns when they are back into a regular routine. I know my rabbits are never happy with me when I mess with their regular schedule.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, you´re right with bushy side burns, he looks so funny but I just love his little face.

And Missy, he does have loads of fur on that tail and I just love his furry thumpers as well.

He is a bit of a handful to groom but I´m managing to keep it mostly under control but boy, does he lose hair. 

Last day today and back to normal tomorrow. You´re right Jenny, I´ve tried to keep them to as normal a schedule as possible but they have really missed their free time at night to get rid of all that energy. D Day tomorrow yippee :great:


----------



## whitelop

Bandy does look like Lambchop! Boy, did i love that sock puppet! He's such a beauty! Ellie is dancing circles around me right now, she must think he's handsome too!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, thanks I loved that show too and looking at him just reminded me of that lovable little puppet. Glad that Ellie thinks he's cute and he's such a gentle little boy and so cuddly. I only thought he looked like Lambchop when he looks straight at me and I haven't managed to get a photo of him like that yet but I will.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just thought I´d share my sunshine with you. I was coming from my friend´s house to mine at lunchtime and it was such a lovely day that I just had to share it with you. The sea looked so lovely and the blue skies are a joy to see. First one is looking towards Malaga from the Costa del Sol and the second is looking down towards the south to Morrocco and Gibraltar although not clear enough to see today.


----------



## whitelop

I'm coming to Spain!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ha Morgan, you´re welcome any time. I just had to take these as it´s been such a gorgeous day, hard to believe it´s the beginning of January. Hope you got the recipe for the butterfly buns.


----------



## whitelop

I did get the recipe! I will hopefully make then tomorrow. I'll let you know how they turn out when i do make them!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes please and some piccies too. I must remember to send you the carrot cake recipe tomorrow, it's now at my house and not here...last night, what a relief :nod


----------



## Imbrium

I'd like the carrot cake recipe as well, if you don't mind - I LOVE carrot cake!


----------



## Chrisdoc

No problem Jennifer, I've made two since I got it and they've both been big hits so I'll send to you both tomorrow when I get home as the recipe is there. :nod


----------



## Chrisdoc

Settled back home now and tried a little bonding this morning but only for a short while so they´re still in their separate areas, Snowy is resting in the enclosure and Bandy and Houdinin are on their mat in front of the window in the sun. I haven´t given up though and will get them back to normal quite soon, I´m sure. 

I took some photos yesterday of the special cake they eat over here at Three Kings which is the big holiday. I´ll download them later and tell the story as well. 

A holiday today so a quiet one for me with the buns just having a rest and enjoying my own house for a change. Have to do some sorting in the spare room but just can´t be arsed today so that´ll wait until later in the week when I have time. 

Another lovely sunny warm day, can´t believe weather´s this good beginning of January.


----------



## holtzchick

Oh wow, lovely pictures! I guess I missed a lot of day, I always feel so out of the loop when I don't post for a while! 

Awh, so you're still re-bonding the boys eh? Well, time and patience is key (as you yourself have told me) it is frustrating but it pays off in the long run I guess to have them bonded tightly after a long journey bonding  

best of luck to you and I can't wait to hear about the holiday of the Three Kings!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Michelle, yes it is a long road but I´m here for the duration so I´m going to stick it out and make it work. 

As promised, here is the Three Kings Ring Cake. It´s eaten in Spain on the 6th January on the feast day and in conmemoration of the day when all the kids over here traditionally get their gifts. In it, there are two gifts, one is a little statue of one of the magi and the other is a bean; whoever gets the bean should pay for the cake. THere is a parade in most Spanish towns on the evening of the 5th January when the three kings get up on their floats through the streets and the kids all celebrate while getting sweets slung at them at great speed. It´s great fun, best come armed with an umbrella and a bag. Umbrella turned upside down to collect the sweets and the bag to store them, you have to learn all the tricks over here. 

So, here´s the cake both before we started and half way through, by the way, we cheat and buy: 











Here´s a picture of the parade in Malaga, I wasn´t there but it´s a great night for the kids:





And these are my little Snowy yesterday napping on the sofa, had to put them in, he´s just such a little cuddly bun and loves the sunshine.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just watching the Mentalist on the telly and it´s the one where he gets poisoned and dreams of his daughter and there´s a bunny in the pot on the stove (alive of course) and he follows it to a house.....blablabla and wow, it so reminded me of Monty with the big ears and tail and the same colour...it´s episode 5.2 called Devil´s Cherry is anyone wants to check it out. 

Anyway, I bought a little basket the other week from the charity shop cos I thought it might be quite good to put some hay in for the buns. I hadn´t tried it out but tonight I thought I´d try Houdini with it as he´s the big hay eater, prefers that to nearly anything. Took some pics as he looks so cute on his hind legs with his front feet resting on it...he´s there for the long haul, here he is.


----------



## JBun

Both your boys look so happy! Snowy basking in the sunshine, and Houdini munching on his hay. I'm glad your ordeal is over. Hopefully your boys will be back to being friends again soon.


----------



## whitelop

I typed this all out yesterday on my phone, but then my phone had a seizure and froze up. 
So I'll try this again, lol.

In American, in New Orleans, Louisiana they have a tradition involving a King Cake too. I can't remember what its about, but its around this time of the year that its celebrated. But inside the cake, there is a small plastic baby, not a king or a bean. Whoever gets the baby from the king cake here, makes a wish or something and has good luck for the year? I can't remember all of it. My dad's girlfriend is Cajan and she celebrates it. (the king cake is _really_ hard to make) 
I think the celebration here has something to do with French culture, since most of the people in New Orleans came from French ancestry. 

Snowy is so pretty and he looks so comfortable there in the sun! Also Houdini looks so happy with his big basket of hay! I have a similar basket, its bigger though. I use it for baby toys. hahaa.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, sounds like the same celebration as here. It´s actually the catholic celebration of the Epiphany which is the arrival of the three kings to worship the baby Jesus. It´s a really big thing over here so it looks like it´s a similar thing to the one in New Orleans. And whoever get the figurine has good luck all year. 

Snowy is a real sun worshipper, he loves the sun on his face and Houdini prefers hay to anything else and loves his new basket. That´s why I wish we had more variety here as he´s not fussy but the other two don´t eat as much hay as he does. 

I need to get hold of Bandy to give him a good groom as he´s shedding quite a bit at the moment. I´ve heard you can pluck angoras or maybe I´ll try to shave a bit of his hair off as you wouldn´t believe the amount he has, it´s amazing. Wonder if I could knit something from him lmao


----------



## ukcarolm

Just read through your blog, I love your 3 they are gorgeous. It's such a shame you've had so many bonding problems. I must admit, when I had Winnie and Doris done I took them to the vets together in one carrier and told the vet to keep them together as they were so well bonded. I'm pleased to say he did, so I didn't have to re bond them. They only had a couple of spats when they were younger and that seemed to sort out who was boss!


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s been a hard three months with the neuter and unsettling them and then my three weeks at my friend´s house which has unsettled them again but they have been better since I´ve been back so am sure that I can get back to normal quite soon...keep you posted. 

Houdini is quite a highly strung bun and although Snowy is really laid back, he´s a bit of a grump when you get on the wrong side of him. Poor Bandy is stuck in the middle, he is so gentle and I´m sure would get on with any bun, he´s just a submissive at heart.


----------



## Imbrium

that holiday really does sound crazy similar to Mardi Gras... except, no offense, but king cakes taste WAY better than that cake looks. well, good ones, anyway. I really miss king cakes! there's a plastic baby hidden in the cake and whoever gets it has to buy the next cake. I got mad at walmart 'cause they're selling the three kings cakes and it made me miss New Orleans and the french king cakes.

one big difference in the two holidays is it sounds like yours is just a two day event, with the parades on the 5th and the cake on the 6th... Mardi Gras is more of a season... it starts on the 6th of January and runs until "Fat Tuesday", which is the day before Ash Wednesday.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jennifer, well we celebrate Mardi Gras to a certain extent in Spain as well as we have the carnivals especially in Cadiz which is not far from me. In the UK, we have pancake Tuesday which is the day before Ash Wednesday. The king cakes do taste really nice and I´ve tried making one but they are quite difficult to master but it´s a thought, might try next year. Although the Three Kings is a two day event, it comes a the end of a really long Christmas holiday. I tell you the Christmas period here seems to last forever, I was quite glad when it was all over this year.


----------



## whitelop

I have a French king cake recipes and that thing is like 2 pages long! Its difficult to make for sure! We put green, yellow, purple icing on the cakes here, where you guys put different fruit. Every year i say im going to make the cake on the right day, but it always sneaks up on me or i see the recipe and and say screw it! Maybe ill make one in a few days, a little late but oh well!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I don´t have a recipe for ours although I´m sure my friend will have one but they make such a variety over here and it is a bit complicated that it´s just easier to buy. 

All three boys out this afternoon although Snowy is on the sofa with me in his favourite spot in the sun, yes the weather is lovely once again. 

Another funny episode last night. I went to bed and about 2am I suddenly thought about the new cushion/soft toy my friend bought them last week. It´s like a dog in camouflage with long ears. they seem to really like it and were all playing with it yesterday. I suddenly woke up and had a thing about the eyes worrying if they´d swallowed one. I raced into the room to check and realised that it is a animal toy and the eyes are safe...I must be getting old :cry2

On another note, my car´s steering has been making a real noise for about the last month. I couldn´t take it into the work shop as I was doing the run from my friend´s house to mine so I´ve been putting up with it but worrying in case something serious is wrong with the steering. I mean it´s really been groaning every time I turn the wheel and three point turns...well, sometimes I worried something would fall off. So, I went down just before lunch today to ask my Mechanic called Paco and we went outside so I could show him. I´d been with my friend earlier and she commented on how much noise it was making. Would you believe it that suddenly, it´s gone all quiet and I drove afterwards about 20 miles and it´s as quiet as anything. He only put his hands on the bonnet...wowww, I´m so impressed. The car is so s**t scared of him now, it righted itself before he had a chance to get in the engine....I am so amazed as it really has been noisy for ages....hope it stays away.


----------



## whitelop

If it is making a whining noise when you turn, its probably your power steering fluid, it might just be a little low. 

I've gotten out of the bed many times before to check on the animals to make sure nothing is wrong. When we first moved into this house, Foo lived in a really small cage in the living room because the kitchen was FREEZING. I had had a mishap a few months before with another rabbit and that same cage, so I was super paranoid about that cage. I would wake up and check her like 30 times a night, I was also pregnant and completely insane; but still. Then later when she moved cages and into the kitchen, I would still check her at least once a night. I would put her to bed then check her again. I do the same thing to Ellie. Like last night, I put her to bed, checked on her before I went to bed 5 minutes later. Then I heard something go bump in the night and I came downstairs to check her again, haha. Sometimes I have a hard time. 

I'm glad the boys got on well today!


----------



## BlakeandBraxton

Your buns are adorable!  Only got to read a little and have to catch up later! But they are so cute! Loving their adventures and really thinking about getting Braxy and Blake started on their own little bunny blog!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Shelby, have just been reading your post about his recovery after the neuter, that´s such good news, it´s always a worry when they go for surgery but great when they bounce back. My boys do keep me really busy but I just love their company and can´t imagine life without them now. I would encourage you to do a blog for your boys, it´s great just putting it all down on there for you to look back at and remember as well and I just reading all the adventures of the RO buns. 

Morgan, it´s amazing what I wake up remembering and checking, the buns, work, have I turned this off or that off....


----------



## Imbrium

I hate you all. last night, I totally coughed up for a real king cake - it's due to arrive on Friday. the best deal I could find was from http://www.shopsucre.com/king-cakes.html - about $33 including 2-day shipping (most places, the only option is overnight shipping). I'll let you guys know if it's as good as it had better be for that price! I haven't had a real new orleans king cake in over a decade.


----------



## whitelop

Jennifer, did you order it from New Orleans? 
I ate a real one from a New Orleans bakery like 2 years ago. Like I said, my dad's girlfriend is Cajan and her mom came up from NO and brought a cake with her. It was beautiful and SO freaking good!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jennifer, it looks so good, I´m sure it will taste fantastic. Actually, looks similar to ours but has a different topping....mmmm now I am hungry, breakfast time over here.


----------



## Imbrium

the colors of the sprinkles on the icing aren't normal. they're all pastel and shimmery. I don't like it, that's not what king cake is supposed to look like! I wasn't gonna order from somewhere else and pay an extra $7-15 for it to "look right" just because they got creative with the **** sprinkles, though.

and yes, I did order it from new orleans. I don't trust anybody in this godforsaken state to make a proper king cake - they can't even do crawfish right! they put the freaking seasoning on the OUTSIDE of the crawfish. what a bunch of morons. YOU DON'T EAT THE SHELL, GENIUSES! you put the seasoning IN the water when it's boiling so it soaks into the meat. also, they very much use the wrong seasonings. buy a god damned box of zatarains shrimp boil seasoning so it tastes right - that's how it's cooked in new orleans.

and now I want crawfish >.>

I can't wait for crawfish season to start, which isn't for like three months or something. the big HEB (grocery store) that's further from my house than the little one sells LIVE crawfish when they're in season, which means I can cook them myself and they actually taste right. I just need to look up how long you boil red potatoes and half ears of corn for, 'cause I don't remember. you boil a HUGE pot (like a soup pot) of water and put the bag of zatarains seasoning in (it's like a tea-bag type design, so it strains itself), then you put in whichever thing takes longest to cook. when it's time, you add the other thing. at the last minute, you dump in the live crawfish which have been rustling around in a big paper sack awaiting their tasty demise. ALL of it gets flavored in this nummy seasonings. then you drain the water out of the pot and dump the pot out onto spread out newspapers and get a bunch of napkins and that's a crawfish boil 

I'm not really a fan of murdering my own dinner like that, but if you've ever tasted PROPER crawfish, perhaps you'll understand why I'll gladly dump a big bag of those suckers into a pot of boiling water and watch them instantly die. if they didn't want me to kill and eat them, they wouldn't taste so **** good.


----------



## agnesthelion

Hey Chris! I just wanted to pop in and say hi. I'm back! I've missed you  I can't wait to catch up on Houdini, bandy and snowy (wait, did I get their names right????) anyway, I've got alot of reading to do so we will catch up soon I'm sure!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, so good to see you back on here, I´ve you and of course, Agnes and Archie. I´ve now decided that Bandy has quite a bit of lionhead in him, Í just think he´s been growing in to it, if you look at the last photos, he´s now got quite a quiff and a lot of cheek hair, I just love his little cute face. Yes, you got the names right and you´ve missed a bit of drama over Christmas with the visit to my friend´s house and Houdini and Snowy falling out. I still haven´t got them back to normal but we´re getting there. Couldn´t take them with me so spent a lot less time with them and they spent a lot less time out and about. 

Hope you update yours on all that´s been happening with Agnes and Archie, ohhh how I´ve missed them. :hugsquish:


----------



## whitelop

Jennifer, its potatoes, corn then crawfish. 
Now i want crawfish.
We do the same type of boil with shrimp, because crawfish are harder to find here. But we use the same spice pouch. Do you put the sausage in there?


----------



## Chrisdoc

I always get confused with the names of all these shellfish cos you call them one thing and we call them another. Are the crayfish, what we call langoustine. They´re the hard shelled things with the long claws ??


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just been checking my FB and saw this video on the Rabbit Awareness Week page...don´t whose buns they are but boy can they jump :wink

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkYSXdlISvo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## whitelop

Chrisdoc said:


> I always get confused with the names of all these shellfish cos you call them one thing and we call them another. Are the crayfish, what we call langoustine. They´re the hard shelled things with the long claws ??



Yes, crawfish/crayfish are the same as langoustine's. I just googled them and it said that langoustine's are the "most important crustacean of Europe".


----------



## agnesthelion

Okay so I'm catching up on your blog too. Im just to the part where you posted pics of your friends Nativity scene and I am just STUNNED! I had to post really quick. That is gorgeous! I've always liked "miniatures" and mini details like that. At our local fair each year my favorite exhibit is the miniatures. They are enormous liken this scene and just full of detail. I could spend hours looking 
And the trunk full of rabbit goodies....wowzer! I won't show Agnes and Archie so they don't feel like I don't indulge them enough. 
And the pics of the views and the mountains. Wow. Looks like a postcard. I think my next vacation should be in Spain.
Okay off to read more..........


----------



## agnesthelion

I looooove your blog. I'm fascinated with hearing about Spain and seeing the pics. Your life seems worlds away from mine  do you think you live in a "cool" place or are you used to it? Lol. I always wonder that........

And the food looks amazing! I loved the new years meal with the barnacles and the lamb and the baked goods (forget the name lol) you made. I love food and will literally try anything. I'm the least pickiest person ever. Those barnacles I would LOVE to try.

So how are your 3 guys now?? Geesh I hate hearing about buns bonds falling out! Tey are such complicated little creatures. I know and am very aware an environment change can shake up a bond but WHY in the heck does it!?!? How odd. Do bunnies say to each other, "this new room makes me want to bite you...and so I shall" I mean, crazy!

Im no good with trios and 3 boys at that. I know that's probably a different dynamic than my m/f pair. I will say though that you seem so patient and loving with them and they seem so happy so I think they will bond again.  they have nothing to be crabby about! Lol oh and Bandy seems to have Angora in him maybe?? He might be Lionhead too but the pics seem to show a more angora like coat. He is beautiful! I love snowy basking in the sun. And Houdini balances their colors both out. All so handsome.

Well I've told my hubby that when we can afford it and we have a babysitter, our next vaycay should be in Spain. I'm still amazed by the pics.

So glad to have caught up on things but at the same time sad I've missed out on so much, I'm just glad to be back and can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, it´s so good to have you back on here, I´ve missed you and yours. 

Yes, you tend to get a bit complacent cos they´re scenes you see all the time so you really get used to them. I must admit though on a gorgeous day when the sea is turquoise and I´m driving to Malaga and I see the bay and the mountains and the now, it still takes my breath away. 

Food here is so good and loads of fresh, locally caught fish. I had swordfish today, I must admit I don´t eat enough fish and I ought to. It was so nice, just seasoned and grilled with some asparagus tips and caesar sauce..it was so nice. I thought crayfish were like our langoustines. Really funny but I picked some up at my friend´s house today as she had loads of frozen ones over from Christmas and the New Year. I wanted to try doing a stir fry with those and clams and samphire. I bought some samphire when I was in Gibraltar as I´ve never seen it in Spain but they´re always cooking with it in the UK on the cookery programmes, it´s the "in thing" there at the moment. I´ve been dying to try it so when I saw it, I had to buy it. However, hadn´t a clue what to do with it so went to the BBC website www.bbc.co.uk/food and found a recipe so I´m going to try it and I´ll let you all know how it tastes. Samphire grows on salt marshes, I think it´s a relative of ragwort so toxic to buns, i did have a look at that as I thought they might be able to eat it. 

Boys are settling down and I´m certain that I can get them back to normal but it was such a shame and partly my fault as the first few days I was away, I housed them all together so they´d have company to cuddle at night and they weren´t used to that and obviously, there were some territorial issues. Anyway, I´m managing to juggle at the moment so all is OK. I do adore my little boys and can´t remember what life was like before I had them, my life revolves around them now and my spanish friend really laughs when I´m out shopping with here as I´m always looking for veggies for them. We were in the supermarket today and I wanted some carrots. I spent ages checking all the greens and eventually didn´t buy any as they weren´t fresh enough for my liking...carrots looked great, greens not so good. She did laugh at me. 

Lisa, yes you could definitely house sit for me. I can´t go anywhere at the moment as I don´t have a bun sitter and there is no kenneling for them in this area so I´m a bit stuck. I must admit, I haven´t looked very hard but need to as I will have to go back to the UK at some point to see my mum and the rest of the family. It´s within easy distance here to Granada, Seville, Cordoba and only 2 1/2 hours by high speed train from Madrid. 

Just wanted to post a couple of pics I took last night as Bandy loves going on the dining room chairs and I´d put a tablecloth on there as it keeps it cleaner. He was sticking his head out from under (I missed that one) and hopping from chair to chair. I got this one of his butt as he ran the other way. 

They are all loving my little hay basket, worth the money I paid at the local cancer charity shop.


----------



## holtzchick

I just love the little feet sticking out!!! I'm glad you have hope for your boys getting back together! Bunny bonds are one of the toughest things that I don't think I will ever fully understand  

Keep up with updates  (and pictures!)


----------



## whitelop

The picture of Bandy's feet are adorable! He looks like such a baby eating out of the hay box. What a little ball of fluff! 

I'll come house sit for you! Gah, if I could only talk my husband into that! haha.


----------



## agnesthelion

He DOES look like a baby there! Omg, cuteness!!!!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Ha! That video is pretty amazing. Also, they use and Ikea bag holder as a hay rack like I do! I'm about to rotate mine to be horizontal too...Monty has a new hobby of digging all of her hay out and then walking all over it :/ I discovered more recently that she digs when she can smell a seed head in the timothy hay and wants to get at it, so I have to separate them out. /rant


----------



## Chrisdoc

All of mine just love that little basket, thinks it´s one of the cheapest and best things I´ve ever bought for them. I caught Snowy during the night with his head buried in the hay trying to get the strands right from the bottom. As usual, I wasn´t quick enough with the camera. On the downside, it is a bit messy as a lot of it ends up on the floor but it´s worth it just to see them eating so much hay. 

I just love Bandy´s feet as they suddenly pop out of all that fur and he does have really big feet under all that. He definitely loves the chairs under the table and if I can´t find him in the house, I always know he´ll be up there. He is a fluff ball, you wouldn´t believe how soft it is and how much comes off onto clothes, reminds me I must groom him tomorrow again, he is molting so much at the moment and he doesn´t like being groomed one bit. Wonder if I could knit a sweater from all his stray fur.

Morgan, I was thinking of you today when I was cleaning as I was in an apartment in the old town in Marbella and I had all the windows wide open; it was so nice and warm and I could hear everyone´s conversations and the church bells ringing every hour and it was so nice although I hate the sunlight when it shows up all the dust and dirt. 

And the house sitting idea is not as daft as it sounds. I will need to get away at some time and who better to look after my boys and my house than someone I could trust with them. I don´t think at the moment I know anybody over here who I would trust to look after them as they know absolutely nothing about rabbits or how they should live. I think most people find it amazing that they live in the house and roam in the living room. What´s so strange about that ??:sweep Yes, I put that icon there as Houdini has suddenly decided to start marking in the living room again, he´s driving me nuts, probably something to do with his little difference with Snowy but it has to stop.


----------



## holtzchick

Yes, his messmaking probably does have to do with his disagreement with Snowy! Phoenix makes HUGE messes in her cage sometimes and will just shred cardboard ALL over the floor which I don't mind but she's normally not a chewer !


----------



## agnesthelion

We are going out of town in march and I'm already stressing about a bunny sitter. We had our neighbor girl who watches my son watch Agnes the last time. It went *okay* but now since I have two of them i worry about her handling both.

Everyone I know thinks it's crazy I have free roaming litter trained bunnies too! Rabbits just don't get enough credit sometimes  I sure wish I had a bunny savvy sitter too Chris.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I know, they all thinks it´s weird to have rabbits like you have cats and dogs. They can´t believe you can little train them and that they are so friendly and loving with people. Over here, I get all the jokes about putting them in the pot, after a while it gets a bit annoying...I did used to really like rabbit but have stopped eating it now...well, I couldn´t look them in the face again so it´s off the menu. 

Finding someone to look after your little angels, I´m sure is a challenge. As I said, i couldn´t leave mine with anyone I know over here, I´d be terrified of coming back and finding that something had happened. I will keep looking.


----------



## whitelop

Ughh. I totally forgot we're going out of town for almost a week in April! I don't know who I'm going to get to watch my animals. I have more than just rabbits though! I think I'll try to get my mom to stay at our house while we're gone, since we have the dog and the chickens. I really hate leaving them, but its my husbands grandfathers 80th birthday. To tell you the truth, I probably won't go. But anyway, I know how hard it is to find a pet sitter, who isn't scared of my rooster and who can feed my rabbit right!


----------



## JBun

My older brother just did that, joked about rabbit tasting good after his wife posted on my facebook about me turning their little girl into a rabbit fanatic(she's about 6 and trying to save up her pennies for a bunny some day  ). I get a bit annoyed, but just try and dish it back to him with some sort of jibe. I learned when I worked at the fire dept. that you never let guys know that they've found a way to annoy you or it won't stop. It's like guys are born with this annoying inherent teasing nature, and it only gets worse if they realize that it works with you. So I found the best thing to do was play along and tease right back. NEVER let them know something really bugs you, unless by chance you encounter one of those few men in this world that is actually mature and not just a big child until his dying day. Then you may actually be able to say that you don't appreciate them doing something, and they will actually listen and stop.

I doubt I could ever eat rabbit myself, even if I was starving to death. I would keep seeing all my sweet bunnies faces.


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg it's so true guys will find something that annoys you and keep at it! My BIL is like that with me. We kinda don't *like* each other but we hang out and are civil to each other. He is SO annoying. But anyway he doesn't even know I have Archie because I know he will be relentless about how weird I am about getting another rabbit. I never bring up Agnes at all around him because I am so sick of hearing negative about my buns  

And I've never eaten rabbit either. But listen to is story. (viewer discretion, lol) I was watch an old Oprah and she had Wanda Garzy (sp?) kids on. She was the lady who married that Brian David Mitchell who kidnapped Elizabeth Smart. Anyway, Wanda's kids were exposing her for the horrible person she was before the kidnapping. One night, early in Wanda and brian davids marriage, they sat down to dinner of chicken and salad (or so they were told). They ate the dinner, went to bed. The next morning, the 14 year old daughter got up to feed Peaches and her cage was empty so she asked her mom where was Peaches? Her mom laughed and said, "you ate her for dinner last night" UHg!!!! Can you believe a mother would do that to her child and her pet? I was horrified.......

But yes, the pet sitter thing is stressful  and Morgan you have lots of other animals too! I mint ask my mom too. She understands my love for Agnes and Archie and I know she would take good care of them.


----------



## agnesthelion

Darn I can't edit but Peaches was her pet rabbit!


----------



## whitelop

I've never eaten rabbit either. From what I've heard though, its pretty good. I got this old french fondue book from someone and there were A LOT of rarebit(rabbit) fondue recipes. I threw the book out. haha. I looked at Foo, then looked at the book and said...'uhhh, I'll just stick to strawberries and cheese!' 
As terrible as this is, my husband used to make jokes A LOT about eating Foo. She would hop around the kitchen and he would say things about her looking good enough to eat. Or we would be talking about the zombie apocalypse and he would say that she would be the first to go. He STILL talks about eating my chickens. He says that they would be so good to eat. I told him no, they're almost 2 years old and the rooster weighs 15 lbs and he would be tough! haha. 
I kind of just take it with a grain of salt. He hasn't said anything about eating Ellie though, probably because she's tiny! haha. 
I just laugh and think about the times he unknowingly ate deer meat! hahaha. He would not be happy if he knew about those times, so lets just keep it to ourselves! :roflmao:


----------



## JBun

Yeah, cook one of your chickens and see just how much your husband likes it. I don't think he'll joke about it anymore after that, as he won't even be remotely interested in eating THAT kind of chicken. My brother's family ate some of their chickens, and my sister in law said that it didn't taste good at all. Store bought chicken is completely different.

Lisa, I think I remember hearing that story, and I can totally believe it of those two. They're total wack jobs!


----------



## whitelop

The chickens we eat from the store are totally different birds than mine. My chickens ARE the original meat birds of mass production chicken farming, but it takes too long for them to mature and grow out. They grow bone mass first then start to fill out with meat. Technically, they don't stop growing until their two. My rooster is still getting taller, my hen has put on probably 5 lbs in the last few months AND its winter time. 
But the chickens you get from the supermarket were selectively bred to max out weight at 8-11 weeks. They don't survive on their own much longer than that, they bodies aren't made to handle such weight gain in such a small amount of time. I don't know how much "growth hormone" they actually have to put in their feed, because as long as chickens are offered free feed then they're going to continue to eat. They just pump them full of antibiotics to make sure the flock doesn't get sick. 
I would assume that chickens of different breeds probably taste different. So maybe on top of your brother's chickens being homegrown, they weren't the same breed we usually eat? haha. Who knows.
And I feel like if I ever went out to try to kill my rooster to eat, he would attack me and peck me to death. 
Yep, just went on a total chicken farming tangent.


----------



## JBun

Haha, you sound like such a farmer. I don't think I would dare to try and have a go at your rooster, lol. Doesn't sound like you need a guard dog when you've got him!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, it´s amazing how habits change when you start to care for these little buggers. I used to love rabbit, it is much nice than chicken and better for you, it always reminds me of dad as it was his favourite. Now, I can´t even bear to look at them in the meat department and my friend now never asks as she understands. I just wish her son would zip it sometimes as the joke is getting very thin. Yes, you´re right, men just can´t let it go. Sometimes, I wish I could kick like Jackie Chan and I´d floor them all. Wouldn´t that impress them. However, I think I´m now too old to get expert in that. I was cleaning yesterday for nearly six hours, that´s part of what I do and it was after the builders had been in there. I can tell you, I still ache today, is that hard work, my poor knees can´t take it any more. I wish I was still 30 or even 40 haha.

Your story about cooking the rabbit reminds me of a girl who I used to work with and her dad cooked her pet duck, when she went to look for it, he told her. I couldn´t believe someone could be so awful and yes, it is true. I don´t think I could have forgiven him for doing that. Having said that, they see things differently here in Spain regarding animals. They are quite easily able to separate the emotions even when they´ve had them as pets. I don´t think I could rear animals to eat. I´d end up giving them all names and keeping them all.

Still getting used to my new phone, I had to buy one as my other one has a problem and it´s in the shop getting fixed but it could take up to two weeks. I´ve got an old one but it´s a really small screen and it hasn´t got android and I used it for a day and it´s a pain in the neck. I got a similar one to the one I had, they are so expensive over here, but I´m having trouble downloading photos via bluetooth so I´m having to email them to myself at the moment. I cooked my samphire today with the prawns and the clams and leek and garlic with a white wine sauce. It was absolutely lovely and I love the taste of this plant. It really reminds me of something but I can´t put my finger on it but they do have a taste of aparagus as well, look like really thin ones. I´d buy it again, well I will when I´m next in Gibraltar. Here´s the photo







Well, it´s two hours since I started this as I´ve had a couple of phone calls and, as usual, have had some fun with photobucket. I am now having a lovely cup of tea and some Cadbury´s Biscbits honeycomb crunch with it and they are soooooo good, just have to try not to eat the whole bag as it has 50% extra free. 

Had to add a cutie fix as well, took this one last night when I´d put them in for bed.


----------



## Chrisdoc

PS, yes their litter tray needs a clean...it´s Sunday tomorrow and general rabbit cleaning day so it will look a lot tidier :thumbup


----------



## holtzchick

They are soo soo freaking cute when they are relaxing together!! Your soup looks absolutely delicious and looks similar to something my boyfriend made me last week, I'd love to show him the picture though, he's so into food ahahha. 

All this talk of commercially raised chickens is really putting me off meat. Bleh and to think, I'm not much of a meat fan in general. When I was a kid, I used to only eat meat, I would skip all vegetables/carbs and go straight for the meat... Funny how people change.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Here we go again, just lost that post as the computer freaked out. 

Yes, I love watching them when they´re resting together. Bandy must be like a little electric blanket with all that fur. Houdini is doing his Binky 500s in his enclosure and knocking everything about. 

I love cooking and the samphire I bought was lovely with the seafood. I like trying new things. I don´t eat loads of meat now as fish and seafood is readily available and reasonably priced here so it´s a good option. I didn´t used to eat many veggies when I was younger but have tried so many more since I came to Spain and I really love most veggies so am happy to just eat those and of course, in the summer, salads are a must.


----------



## agnesthelion

Om goodness Chris that looks so delicious! I'm a fish, seafood FReAK! I think I could live off of stuff from the water, but my husband and son don't like any fish or seafood so I never by it or cook it. I only get it when I go out to eat. Sushi is probably my favorite food. I crave it all the time.

As far as chicken meat, there was a documentary released here in the States a few years ago called Food, Inc (I think) anyway it was truly eye opening about how our meat quality has changed over the years. They showed the chickens who grow so fast and can't stand because of how unnaturally fast they grow. It was gross. I still eat meat and chicken but I have to NOT think about that, that's for sure.

Bandys fluffy bunny butt is SO cute. His fur looks so soft I wish I could feel it. I'm not sure of it's his white fur vs black fur on Agnes but his fur just looks more fluffy than hers or something.......

I still remember you saying they were suppose to be for a magic show and how much happier they probably are there than in a hat  (figuratively speaking, lol)


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, I love seafood and we´re so lucky to be able to get a good variety over here quite cheaply. I was in the supermarket this morning and their were prawns of all sizes, squid, hake, cod, bream, sardines, salmon and tuna plus clams and mussels and oysters and then you can gets loads of frozen as well. My friend doesn´t eat fish, poor thing, she´s missing so much. And the samphire, that´s the green stuff in it was gorgeous. Can only get that in Gibraltar so will have to wait until I go again. 

Bandy´s fur is so soft and silky, it´s a pain sometimes trying to keep it smooth and unknotted. I took a photo here of the hair I combed out the other day, I could probably get more than that each day if I could keep him still long enough. Not sure whether Í should cut it either as it´s getting long around his face but doesn´t bother him. What do you do with Agnes or is it not a problem ??





I also took this photo of Snowy yesterday when I was cleaning their enclosure. He jumped into Houdini´s litter tray to investigate. 





Houdini at large in the living room, his butt disappearing under the TV unit, I´ll download more as I caught a few good ones of him yesterday. 




Yes, this is little grumpy face...I love the way his mouth turns down, he always looks as though he´s sulking lol.





And Bandy and Snowy tucking into their salad...nommy nommy.





And yes, they were supposed to be stars but they prefer their retirement I´m sure. I know that they wouldn´t have had any kind of life like this with my ex, I dread to think what it would have been like.


----------



## holtzchick

LOL not fair !! You stole my picture update idea.... I groomed Phoenix today and took a picture of how much hair came out! I can tell you it was pretty close if not more! 

I think I am in love with your Bandy!! Which bun has got the most spunk in your opinion?


----------



## whitelop

After looking at that picture of Snowy's face, i think he is a netherland dwarf. His grump face, short ears and light weight all point to a Nethie to me! 

Your prawns look SO good! My mouth watered looking at your meal!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, yes I always though he was a nethie as he and Snowy arrived together so I assumed they were brothers but colouring is nothing like. Then I thought he might be a polish but I just love his little grump face so I do think he´s a nethie. I just love the way their mouths turn downwards. 

Michelle, spunk wise I think it has to be Houdini, he´s a little sod sometimes, he´s just bitten me when I went in his cage to put him food out. I always forget I have to be careful as he has done it before. Probably because I forget that it is his cage and just put my hand in...god I´d forgotten after the chin bit how much it hurts owwww. Snowy however is sometimes a bit grumpy and when I see him fighting with Houdini, he definitely gives as good as he gets but he´s never bitten me seriously. 

Bandy is just a cuddly, laid back fluff ball. He has never lunged or grunted, the other two grunt when they don´t like something, and he just gets on with the other two no problem. He doesn´t groom the others but they both love to groom him. I tell you, if you had it on his own, sometimes you wouldn´t even know he´s there he´s so quiet. However, his binkies are great, he sort of jumps up in the air on all fours and can he jump. I must try and get a video some time. That was just hair after a quick brush. I am sure that if I managed to keep him on me for longer, I could knit a jumper with what he sheds lol. 

It´s difficult to pick a favourite because they all are so different, all different personalities. Just thinking that if I said that to a non bun person, they´d look at me a bit strange. But when you have more than one or have had more than one, they are all such individuals. I think that what others don´t get. They see those traits in dogs and cats but don´t think of buns that way like we do. 

Here is is on the rug...not a great picture but that is one furball of a bun.


----------



## agnesthelion

Im jealous at all the seafood/fish you can get there. I bet it is so fresh and delicious. You can imagine the limit I have here in Iowa ( which is located smack dab in the middle of the states in case you didn't know) with no close ocean/sea. I always eat up seafood when I'm on the coasts 

That is alot of fur looks just like Agnes ring now because she's molting. As far as her eyes and trimming, funny you should ask because I was just wondering if I should trim her. I have NO idea how she sees  there is a fluff of fur that hangs down in front of her eyes and it makes me want to clip it back, haha. But, I trimmed her fur below her chin forever ago. She had gotten something stuck in it and I couldn't comb it out. It was just a little trim but I can still see where I did it and it drives me crazy so it makes me hesitant to trim her again.......?

Yeah Im darn to Bandy too  they are ALL handsome but there is something about hismwhite fluffy fur


----------



## agnesthelion

Btw, how did you comment between photos? I thought the last time I posted pics I couldn't do that anymore......?


----------



## Chrisdoc

I always put comments between photos, I´ve always been able to so not sure how. 

Yes, I sometimes want to take the scissors to him but I saw a bunny in a shop window not long and I think they´d been trimming his fur cos it was all uneven and I don´t want my little boy to have a bad haircut lol. I read somebody has shaven their.....aaarrgghhh, I´d be terrified in case I made a mess. I sometimes have to clip matts off his fur as it´s terrible around his bottom as he just won´t stay still for me to do it although he is so good and never bites or scratches just struggles like hell and I´m terrified he´ll injure himself. He´s such a little softy that you can´t help but love him. I´m looking across the room at them now and I can see his little face staring across at me, he´s resting inside the wooden house.

They are all so different. I have a strop on with Houdini today as he bit my hand this morning although part of it was my fault as I put my hand in his cage from the wrong side but it still hurts like heck, that´s the second time he´s bitten me in two weeks. I have a little scar on my chin now. 

The others are not biters, they´re nippers. Bandy always makes me laugh as when I try to groom him, he doesn´t like it and when I let go of him sometimes he has a dig at my pants and then nips me as though he´s getting back at me for doing that to him. Snowy loves digging my clothes when he´s sitting with me but sometimes he´s biting the clothes and bites me...wow that does hurt. 

I wish I´d have had a camera handy last night as Houdini was trying to jump from their cardboard box onto the dining room chair. The box was a bit further away than normal and he ended up hanging on the chair by his front paws like Tom Cruise when he was hanging off that rock in one of the Mission Impossible films. He was actually trying to get up on the chair but eventually fell off...I was laughing my socks off, he´s such a little devil.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I thought I´d lost these photos and I was looking for something else and have found them...hurray. These are the real baby photos of Houdini and Snowy and I just love them as Houdini does some real DBF´s even on his back...I´d forgotten they were so tiny at that time...makes me look at them now and see how much they´ve grown. Here is a real CUTENESS overload :heartbeat:





The ears at the back are Snowys





I´d forgotten that this is how they used to fall asleep on me...they were always on the sofa then. 










And this is Houdini with his very large water bottle


----------



## agnesthelion

Holy nosebonks how cute are these!!!!!!!

I'm in love with the second one from the bottom because you can see his sweet little pink lips. Oh gosh, that's to die for. You need to see if you can zoom in just on his little face and lips. That would be an adorable photo!!:heartbeat:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Still has that same little mouth....






Here he is before






And a few more of the baby photos I´ve uncovered









I think I´ve posted this one before but I just love it.





And we can´t forget Snowy


----------



## agnesthelion

His mouth!!! Eeeek! I think it has to be the pink lips against the dark around his mouth.

I can't get over it


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love that little mouth and it´s always been like that. I look at these photos and can´t believe how tiny they were back then, can´t believe nearly a year has passed since I got them, on 27th of this month...wow, how time flies.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Great pictures Chris!  I especially like the baby pictures. You have such adorable rabbits .


----------



## JBun

Oh my gosh, those baby pictures of Houdini and Snowy are adorable! I just love Houdini's little feetsies sticking up in the air. I used to have a few bunnies that would nap like that, and it was always so funny to see. 

My Baby is a biter. I think she gets really nervous about me messing around at all in her cage, so I have to either wear gloves or be really careful. But it's only in her cage that she's so bad. When I'm holding her she is a huge snuggler. She just nestles right down in my arms and enjoys being petted.

Houdini sounds just like my Toby. Tons of energy and always finding a way to get into trouble


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I thought I´d lost these but found them hidden in a folder on my laptop so just had to share. Yes, Houdini used to nap like that quite a lot when he was tiny, now he doesn´t stay still for two minutes. He´s been a bit nervous the last few days and bit me yesterday when I put my hand in his cage to feed him...boy, I´d forgotten how painful it is. It was probably my fault for sticking my hand straight in there but he´s usually OK with that. Anyway, I´ll be more careful now. He´s become a bit cage agressive with all the change over Christmas, I´m hoping he´ll settle down. He´s the only one who seems to have been changed by the whole thing. But, he´s still his inquisitive self and normal otherwise.

Snowy is my cuddler, he´s a little snuggle bun and Bandy let me groom him for quite a while yesterday, that´s a first, got loads of hair of him, that is one furry bunny.


----------



## JBun

I know! Those little teeth hurt!!! Maybe it's the disruption of the routine that has him cranky and a little off, and now that it's all back to normal, he'll get settled again. 

Ok, those pics of yours makes me want to go look through my old photos to see if I have any good ones of my previous rabbits  Here's a pretty cute one. It's only from a few months ago. It's of Toby as a 2 week old baby. It's kind of funny cause Toby as a baby, was the most relaxed and totally flopped right out wherever he was, and now he's the most hyper, just like Houdini.


----------



## whitelop

Chris, your pictures of the boys as babies, how adorable! They looked so comfortable. I wish Ellie would be like that with me! hahaha. 

Ellie nips me, a lot. I don't know why she does it. But she digs on my pants then nips me. Maybe she doesn't like my pants. But she didn't like the shirt I had on the other night. She nipped my back several times while I was sitting in the floor. It hurts. Foo bit me and did serious damage and it hurt SO bad! You'd think with all the hay they eat to wear their teeth down, it would dull them a bit. But no, I think it makes them more sharp. hahaha. 

PS. Jenny, Toby is so cute!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, he´s is just so gorgeous, he´s so tiny and yes, just like Houdini, he was a little cuddlebun when he was tiny but now he´s so independent, it´s like he´s doing you a favour if he decides to groom you or spend time with you. He never sits still now and I don´t think he´s sat with me for any length of time since those baby pictures.

I think in some ways they are all nippers but it´s not a deliberate thing as when Snowy is climbing all over me, he likes to rearrange my clothes and as he picks up the material, if I¨ve only got one layer on, he can nip you without meaning to an it hurts like hell. So now, I always wear two layers in the house to prevent this happening. The same happens with all of them, they dig and pull and rearrange and nip. I am always amazed at how sharp their teeth are, you´d think all that hay and other food would blunt them but they are razor sharp. Well, just think how quick they can cut through a cord when your head is turned.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Have just been looking at FB and I have a couple of rescue sites which post on there and which I share.

I came across this photo which I´d seen ages ago and couldn´t find and here it was tonight. We´ve been talking about giant bunnies but this one is enormous. Apparently, it´s a Japanese bunny






I saw this photo ages ago and I absolutely love it. This rabbit was actually in the rescue, I am sure he wasn´t in there even for hours. He looks as though he´s smiling for the camera. This is such a feel good photo. How can anyone not love bunnies.






And lastly on a sad note, one of my exes magician friend has just lost his bunny assistant. I was gutted to hear it and it turns out that she ate some flower she shouldn´t and which he knew was that but wasn´t flowering and she died. I was so angry. If you know you have a plant that she may eat and which may kill her, get rid of it. What a senseless way to go. She was lovely and I think now looking at her again, she may actually have been Bandy´s sister as they used to get their bunnies from the same supplier so it is possible and looking at her again, she does look really similar in the face and has that same thick fur. This is the best photo I could find and she´s with their dog which is smaller than her.I hope she´s now binkying across the bridge, a happy, carefree little girl. RIP Pelusa.


----------



## agnesthelion

Okay cute picture alert!!!!

Jenny, oh my word, Toby in your hand like that.....seriously made me "awww" out loud! 

And then Chris, is that huge bunny real? It almost looks photo shopped or fake or something. Wow. That is a huge rabbit.
The bunny smiling is just too cute for words too. I've realized with the pics on your blog I really love buns mouths.

Pelusa was a lovely gal and what a sad way to go


----------



## whitelop

That is so sad about the magic bunny! Binky free! I would also bet that she is Bandy's sister. (As im typing this i can see my chickens through the window, migrating back to their coop for the night. How majestic) Sorry for the side track, haha. 

Thetwo other buns are adorable!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, yes I´m sure that picture is real, this bunny, if you can call it that, was up for rescue some time ago. It´s absolutely huge. 

The smiley bunny is just so cute, it´s just the pose and everything. I just love bunny mouths as well. Mine have just been nomming on banana and their little pink mouths scoffing away are just too much. Wish I could really get someone to take a good video of it as it´s so funny.

Poor Pelusa, when he told me yesterday, I was so annoyed as I remember when I got mine, I had two house plants which I hadn´t thought of and the first day they started smelling around them, I checked if they were Ok and had to take them both out of the room. The peace lily I had is not on the terrace and the other plant (not sure what it it but dídn´t want to take a risk) is in the hallway. So I was annoyed that you have a bunny and know the plant is dangerous for them but don´t remove it or put a barrier up so she can´t get to it. Sorry I´m ranting but this was so unnecessary and I hate to think that she suffered.


----------



## JBun

Lol, Toby doesn't sit still anymore either! He went from a sleepy lazy baby, to a hyperactive tornado of a juvenile. These hyper buns of ours are just little bundles of nonstop energy 

Awww, that bunny smiling is soooo cute! I just have buns with grump faces, haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, ditto with Houdini, he went from a cute floppy baby to a hyper still super cute adult and he never stops for a minute, the other two are asleep somewhere and I can hear him up to no good as usual haha.

I just the bunny smiling photo, it just makes me feel so good looking at that cute little face. Not saying ours aren´t cute but just not as smiley :biggrin:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Was talking to the magician today whose bun died, little Pelusa. It turns out that she was Bandy´s sister, he bought her at the same time from the same shop, now I feel even worse after what´s happened, the poor little soul. He´s also now bought a new bunny so I have to post the photo, she is so cute. I´m not so pleased she´s gonna be pulled out of a box or a hat for the foreseeable future. 







On another note, I went to Malaga today with a friend who needed to do some paperwork but doesn´t speak Spanish. As we were on our way back, a plane came into land and it flies right across the road above you and to the airport. I was trying to take a photo but cos of the delay, I ended up with a lovely photo of the supermarket. I had to laugh at my wonderful skills. 

I also had to laugh when we stopped for a coffee and there was a note on the door advertising for staff, it said " Young waiter wanted, preferably gay"...I still can´t believe they wrote that advertising for staff- as they say, Spain is different lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, i feel as though I´ve lost one of the family now...still can´t get over how she died. I can´t believe people are so thoughtless of what surrounds their buns. If I´m not sure if a plant is OK for them, I move it anyway, as they say, better to be safe than sorry. 

The little one is lovely. I think probably the States is like the UK and there are strict rules on using live animals in shows. In Spain, we still have circuses with elephants, lions and the like. I actually noticed there was a big top set up in Malaga when we were on our way home so it´s still accepted here. I think when she´s not working, she´s in a family environment, Pelusa lived outdoors and was happy with other animals, you can see she was with the chihuaua but they just don´t see animals over here the same as we do so she probably eats the cheap muesli type food which is what mine came home with and she´ll probably get veggies but not often and the right type. I think we´re much more responsible with our pets and more informed as there are lots of places like this where you can talk about everything. That´s what I miss over here is that connection.


----------



## whitelop

Haha i love that the advertisement said they wanted a gay waiter! How funny is that! 

Lisa, are there even THAT many magicians here? I've never seen a magician and especially not one with a live rabbit. Its kind of strange to me. Are there a lot of magicians there? 

That little baby is adorable. It sort of looks like Roo.

We still have circus's with live animals too. Lions, elephants and the like. Its horrible. There was an elephant born recently that will probably be given to the traveling elephant circus. The circus loaned the bull elephant to the zoo to breed and the zoo signed over every other calf the elephant fathers, or something like that. I don't think America cares as much as people like to think. I think that its all over the world that animals are mistreated.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, the ad in the bar is hilarious...I´m just wondering what his duties will be lol.

Yes, there´s quite a few here as there are loads of tourist hotels which have shows for their guests. They had a magic festival here in December where magicians from all over Spain came to participate. And yes, quite a few of them use live animals, either rabbits or doves. They also celebrate loads of communions her around May and magicians are quite popular there to entertain the kids. I used to hate them only because they all wanted to pet the little rabbit and it used to scare the hell out of them and I was terrified they´d drop the poor thing. I hope she has a good and happy life even if she´s in show business. 

She´s just so tiny and yes, it does remind me a bit of Roo.


----------



## agnesthelion

Morgan you are probably right I don't think we have that many magicians. Although my dad recently moved into an independent living/assisted living community. Ironically, the entertainment the other night was a magician! I asked my dad if the magician was a cheesy type who would perform at kids bdays or something? My dad said actually no, he was a decent magician with some great tricks. But of course no rabbit out of a hat.
Chris, we do have circuses with elephants and lions here. In fact, took my son to one last year and i felt horrible for the animals involved  however, with that being said I think we do have some laws in place about the use of live animals. Just not sure exactly what they are. It's tough because im sure there ARE cases where an entertainer loves his animal costar and treats him/her with respect and love, but just like anything else the bad egg ruins it for the rest.


----------



## Chrisdoc

You are so right Lisa, there are people that make sure their animals live comfortably and are treated with love and respect and others who don´t give a ****. I just feel sometimes that when they use rabbits in these kind of shows, it must be quite frightening with all the lights and the noise so not sure I´m in favour of it. 

Here´s another one of the new magic bun, she´s just adorable. He says in the message he sent with it that it´s Pelusa´s daughter so that would make her Bandy´s niece so to speak lol.


----------



## JBun

She's such a cutie! She does look a bit like Roo. I guess that would be her hotot genetics coming through. Well, now you know for sure that Bandy is definitely part hotot.


----------



## whitelop

I want to be a magician. I wonder if Ellie would be good with being pulled out of a hat? haha. I should google some magic tricks to learn. 
Are the magicians in Spain good? Now, I'm like super fixated with magicians.


----------



## holtzchick

LOL Morgan!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

The ones I know and have seen are really good and it´s good how they set up the trick to get the rabbit to appear, I´ve been the assistant on occasions.I´ll see if I can download something for you from the people I know, maybe even one with a magic rabbit. 

I love the new bunny and she´s so fluffy just like Bandy was. I don´t know her name yet but will let you now when I do.

Just looking for the first few episodes of Parenthood, I´ll let you know when I´ve seen them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

The new bunny is very pretty! I just hope the magician doesn't pull her out of his hat by her ears.


----------



## Chrisdoc

If he does that, I´ll be boxing his ears. Actually, they usually make them appear out of a silver dish with a lid on so they open it the first time and the buns not there and then they open it again and it´s little head pops out. Or they used a box and it´s the same thing; they show it empty and then suddenly there is the little bun. I told all of them that they are never to pick up a rabbit by its ears as it´s painful for them so I haven´t seen any of them do that.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just looking at some cute photos I took last night and this afternoon. Wish I could catch Houdini doing his 500s but there´s not much chance of that, he´s far too fast. 


I caught this one last night after they´d finished eating and were cuddled up, they are look so relaxed.






Houdini and Bandy were cuddling last night, they looked so sweet together. Bandy was sticking his head under Houdini for some grooming as usual:


----------



## whitelop

Bandy is such a big ball of fluff! They are really cuddly with each other, its really adorable! Houdini is SO cute. I love all of them though!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m so glad that they´ve all got someone to cuddle with even though the two of them are still not buddies again but I´m thinking of working on it again next week as I just needed a rest from it all and it hasn´t been too bad letting them out separately, they´ve been quite good about it. I love it when they fall asleep together like that and when they spend time together, they are little cuddle buns with each other but no so much with me although they do have their moments. 

They are all completely different, people who aren´t bunny people just don´t understand that. They all have their little routines and quirks and special things they do. I don´t really have a favourite, there are some days when I love one more than the other mostly because they´re misbehaving but I couldn´t imagine having to make a choice between any of them.


----------



## JBun

Thank goodness you have Bandy being nice to the other two. Him and Snowy look so sweet, all snuggled together. And I love Houdini's cute little grump face. I'm very familiar with it, as all my buns have a grump face, lol, and some are actually grumps to go along with the face


----------



## Chrisdoc

Bandy is such a quiet, laid back bun but sometimes quite skittish although he´s now happy to let me groom him which makes things much easier and love stroking all the way down his back, he´s got such silky fur and he seems to like it. He does keep them both happy. Snowy and him stay together so they always cuddle up at night, I could watch them for hours. Houdini is my little grump, he´s a bit stand offish now but will come to me when I´m sitting on the sofa and if I´m on the floor. He´s such an inquisitive little devil, gets into everything. 

Sunday morning so just about to start on cleaning their cages, I love it when it´s all nice and clean and orderly but it won´t stay that way for long.


----------



## agnesthelion

I was just thinking of doing a deep cleaning on the buns condo too. I usually clean it on Monday's but Agnes is molting so now instead of Archies fur collecting in the corners, it's hers. But I agree it looks so nice right after but barely stays that way 
Glad Bandy will let you groom him. Agnes is easy to groom too she's so chill about most things but Archie HATES it. I have to hold him down and then I get dirty looks from him the rest of the day!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I always try and keep it to a Sunday as then I´m prepared, I like to listen to the local radio when I´m doing it. 

The amount of hair I collect each day is tremendous. I´ve now got a bag I´m saving it in, just to look how much I collect a week. Glad he´s now sort of Ok with grooming, he´s not totally laid back but lets me do it for a good while now and he´s stopped nipping my knee at the end just to show he´s a bit annoyed about the whole thing.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m really happy today as I got loads of stuff free from the local market. I usually buy there on a Tuesday as it works out much cheaper. Well, today I was looking for herbs but I didn´t buy any as they all looked a bit wilted so didn´t think they´d keep. However, I bought carrots with tops and turnips with tops as they were really cheap and there are loads and my friend asked the girl on the stall if she had any greens that they´d chopped off stuff they´d sold. She gave me a really big bag, far too many for me to use and said that next week if I brought a box in the morning, she´ll fill it for me sas they throw most of that stuff..I am so glad, I´ll probably have to buy a few things but they sell all sorts of fruit and veg so I don´t mind. So, they´ve got enough to last them for the next week easily. 

I´m dying for the strawberries to come into season again as I love them and I want the boys to try them, they were too small last year. They do have them now but they´re not in season and not ripe around the stalk so you´d end up thowing a third away, only a few weeks and they´ll be ready. 

Got soaked this morning as went out in the sunshine and suddenly we had a rain shower. Didn´t even have my hood on my jacket as I took it off this morning as it was such lovely weather....isn´t that just typical. 

Think I´ll make another carrot load this afternoon. Same recipe as carrot cake but I put it in a loaf tin and don´t put any topping on. It´s really good with a nice cup of tea. Well, I have to get rid of all these spare carrots somehow


----------



## JBun

Free greens for bunnies is always great! My neighbor was nice enough to drop off his carrot greens for me all summer. So my buns had a nice supply of greens, and I didn't have to buy them  Of course, now everything is from the store.


----------



## agnesthelion

I want free greens too!!!!! Haha. That is so great! My two love strawberry tops and get them every once in awhile too. In the states you can get *most* fruit year round. It's because we have greenhouses and places that grow stuff all the time. But then, I always wonder how chock full of fertilizer they are and not organic at all so when you compare the amount of nutrients in them....it's probably next to nothing  they grow them so artificially.

We are in the middle of another cold snap here. Our low last night was -2 ( so -18 Celsius) and boy was it coooold! My furnace ran nearly all day and night because it just couldn't warm the house up.


----------



## JBun

I know! It's freezing here too. I can't hardly even stand to go outside!


----------



## Chrisdoc

And here am I moaning over a bit of rain and 12ºC. 

I hate wasting stuff but know that I´m going to end up throwing some of the stuff as there´s just too much. Although they loves greens, I can only feed them a certain amount. I also get free greens from the local supermarket. I asked them about a month ago if it was Ok for me to take the leaves that people removed before they went to weight them as they´re lying in the box with the rest of the veggies and they say yes i could take them so this is my second freebie place...yes, I´m really impressed with their generosity. Well, it only gets thrown out if I don´t take it :thanks: It´s funny actually cos I usually give them a dish of greens before bed after their pellets. Bandy and Snowy tuck into them straight away and then go back to the pellets but Houdini eats some of his pellets but hardly touches the greens unless there are herbs which he eats first. In the morning, there is usually something left so the other two end up with his leftovers. He just prefers his hay to his greens so I´m not complaining as he eats twice as much as the other two.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I see the produce guys refreshing stock at the produce places I frequent, but I'm always chicken too ask for free stuff. Someday soon I'll cave in though, because Monty eats a TON! She mows through a head of green leaf in less than a week now, even with fresh herbs and a little kale added.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Whenever I hear about "cooking" or "bunnies make great stew", I usually tell the moronic individual that, "I've heard that, but, my lazy bunnies won't cook a darn thing"!


----------



## Chrisdoc

You sometimes have to be a bit cheeky to do that but if it´s gonna end up in the bin, I´d rather it ended up in my bunny bins hahaha. I bet Monty eats more than my three put together. I´ve probably got enough today for half a dozen rabbits, wish I knew someone who could use the surplus.


----------



## holtzchick

Awh, I actually stopped making my two salads recently because I find it so time consuming that most of the vegetables go to waste  I need to make more time for them, I've been working like crazy! Your life must be more relaxed over there, I know the lifestyle is very different and people see work as a different thing unlike over here. Here it's pretty much go to work, come home, run errands, do chores, go to bed, repeat....


----------



## Chrisdoc

Michelle, I totally understand that lifestyle. When I worked for someone else, that´s what it was like as well, hardly time for anything. Now, I work for myself and I can plan things better and have more time anyway in the winter as it´s quieter for me. However, I do end up wasting some of their stuff as there was just too much and I hate it when the greens start to wilt and just don´t look as good. 

I´ve been laughing at them the last few days as I´ve got a food stealer here. Bandy eats his pellets and now he´s discovered that if he stands on the other side of Houdini´s cage and tips the dish his food is in, the dish hits the side of the cage, bounces back and the food ends up on his cushion on the other side. I laughed so much the first time I saw him do it and he does it now every chance he gets knowing he´ll get a telling off. I´m now having to look for another "safe" place that I can put the dish so Bandy can´t get to it. Who says that they´re not super smart. I must actually try and get a video of it as it is just so funny. 

Just had breakfast and getting ready to clean out their cages, always do it Sunday morning.


----------



## JBun

Lol! Clever Bandy, the food stealer  That's more something I would envision Houdini figuring out and doing. Food does seem to be a good motivator when it comes to buns figuring out how to do things. You DO need to get a video of it and post it for all our enjoyment


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I´m going to feed them when I´ve cleaned their cages so will see if he does it again. He´s my little foody and will doing anything for something extra, he once ran off with the banana skin which he managed to steal when I was feeding them a bit of the banana. I managed to catch him but he´s a fast mover. 

Houdini´s has been naughty during the night. His cage looks like a tornado has passed through it. He´s pulled all hay out of his rack into his litter box and then he´s kept himself occupied during the night digging it out of his litterbox into the cage so there is hay and litter everywhere so I have my work cut out today cleaning. 

Just about to do thatnow so if I manage to catch Bandy´s tricks on video, I´ll post later lol


----------



## JBun

I have some buns that used to be diggers. The mess drove me crazy, so I made grates to cover the litter box. Oh, it was so nice after that.

Lol, I can just picture Bandy seeing his chance to snatch the banana peel and run  It's so funny when they know they're probably not supposed to do something, but they see if they can get away with it. Flopsy will often try and make a dash for the kitchen when I forget and leave the door open. I get in front of him to herd him back to his area, and he will try and get around my feet, but he's too fat and slow to get past me, haha.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Bandy the food thief! How funny is he, I bet thats great to see! Such a sweet little Lambchop face, then he steals the food!


----------



## agnesthelion

Hahaha bandy sounds like a riot! Food stealer! And houdini messing up the cage. Isnt it insane what they do sometimes??? I'll go to let them out in the morning and wow, crazy mess. And they just look at me with their noses twitching and eyes oh so innocent as of to say...."what?" ll I can do is laugh.

I didn't know you worked for yourself. What do you do? (if you don't want to say i totally understand I know everyone has different comfort levels for talking online) but that is great you have the flexibility now with time. I do agree with you, and Michelle I understand too, before I had my son i worked for a large co. in an office setting and it is very time consuming. I love being at home now. Although my son keeps me busy it's nice to be my own boss and have time to get things done during the day.

Hope your Sunday cleaning went good today  i always think of you now on Sundays since I know it's your day to get it done. Mines coming tomorrow......sigh....messy buns.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, I look after apartments for people who don´t live here but I also do admin for them, liaise with banks, tax office, etc for translations and do other jobs where they need an interpreter or someone to do letters or fill in forms if they don´t speak the language. It´s very quiet for me in the winter months ie November, December and January so I´ve had lots of time to be at home with the buns. 

I took a video of Bandy stealing the food yesterday, it took me ages to upload to photobucket. I thought I might try tinypic but it turns out it´s now photobucket....aaarrrggghhh. Anyway hope this comes out alright, I think you just click on it to view.


----------



## agnesthelion

Hahaha he really is a clever little chap, hub? Flipping that dish to get the food. Hilarious!! Meanwhile, Houdini is just over there cleaning himself like no big deal. Bunnies are funny 

I was listening for if you were going to talk to them because it made me wonder do you talk to them in English or Spanish? And do you dream in both languages too? I took 5 years of French in school ( I have lost so much of it because I never use it) and had a french student live with me for awhile so i spoke very well. I remember being so pleased when I began to dream in French!

Sounds like a cool job. I sure wish I was bilingual again. Wait,,,,how many languages do you speak?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, he´s too clever for his own good but so funny. I´ve now had to move the dish to the right hand side of Houdini´s cage so that Bandy can´t touch it...what are they like. Houdini doesn´t seem to bother than he´s nicked his food, he´s so laid back. I left the bit longer where he´s eating as it´s his little lamb chop face..it´s so cute. 

I speak to them in both languages and I dream in both as well. Suppose it depends who I dream of as I have a lot of Spanish friends. 

Felt awful today as one of my Spanish friends rang late this afternoon to go to the cinema, he wants to see Django unchained in Spanish of course. I´d been working since 8.30 this morning, doing admin, banks, offices and then I had to clean an apartment; yes, I do the cleaning and the laundry as well. Not my favourite things but it pays the bills. I just wanted to get home to see the boys and let them out so I said no...I felt awful afterwards but I feel really guilty as it wouldn´t have given me time for them to have a couple of hours out in the room. So, maybe we´ll manage to get to see it at the weekend. You do get used to seeing films dubbed as they always use the same voice for the actor although they sometimes use the same voice for more than one actor...that´s confusing. My friend does speak good English but he feels that he doesn´t get all the dialogue if he watches the film in English so we always watch the Spanish. 

I did Portuguese and Italian at university as well and French at school. I haven´t practiced enough in these three for years but can read in all of them and probably get by in easy conversation. 


I´ve been trying to download this video for two days and it´s finally appeared....I hate photobucket. So here it is.....Houdini escaped again on Saturday. I´ve trusted themall since I did the cage change and they´ve all been very good. But I noticedthat Houdini has been casing the joint for the last couple of days and yesterdayI could see he was thinking about it. Unfortunately, I missed the great escapeas I´d just picked up the pan of pasta to drain but heard the commotion. Thisis just before. It just made me laugh so much how he´s planning hisescape...he´s a little real little rascal.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Escapee! Clever fellow. They look so little compared to what I'm used to


----------



## Chrisdoc

He is such a schemer, he is so smart. Yes, mine are tiny compared to Monty, they weigh less between the three of them than Monty. She´s a really big girl but I love her. Hope she´s doing well and recovering quickly...I bet she eats loads more than they do put together. It must cost you a fortune in food :shock:


----------



## whitelop

I watched the video on my tv, Houdini is such a rascal! Ellie can get on top of her cage too. 

I thought i would share with you how much i love British tv. Like the teen shows. I love their slang and vulgarity. Haha. British tv is much better than American tv, with the humor and the vulgarity. Hahahaha.


----------



## JBun

Lol, you can just see his little brain trying to work out how to get out there with Snowy


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I miss British tv as I don´t have it over here so miss all the comedy, sense of humour is so different and if it´s on late, they can get away with swearing and innuendo. I find the spanish sense of humour a bit obvious and some of the things they say are so politically incorrect you couldn´t get away with it anymore in the UK. I do like some of the american comedy shows but not all, some are a bit obvious as well and I hate canned laughter. 

Jenny, yes, he´s a smart little bun and I just knew he´d do it in the end, I´m surprised he lasted so long without trying.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, we´re having a mini summer at the moment and it´s so difficult to know what to wear each morning as it starts out quite chilly but is boiling hot by midday. This morning, I decided to wear a three quarter sleeve jumper with a short sleeved t-shirt underneath. I hoped I´d be warm enough as it´s been hot the last few days and I went out later than usual. 

By lunchtime, I stopped at my usual bar to have a beer and read for a while and I ended up having to take off my jumper and even with the short sleeved t-shirt, I only last about 40 minutes, it was tooooo hot. I shouldn´t complain but I´m sure if I´d have gone down to the beach, there would have been people sunbathing and even swimming. I have clients out this week who are absolutely delighted as they´ve come from France and the UK with snow and freezing temperatures. I must admit the blue skies do make you feel better.

Thought I´d make you all jealous.







I also took a photo of Houdini yesterday night. He´s been looking under the TV unit and scratching the floor for a few days and I´ve looked but can´t see anything. Yesterday he was disappearing under there and it´s quite low so I was hoping he didn´t get stuck. I took this photo as he was lying on his side and I thought it was so funny seeing his little legs, tail and everything else. I still have no idea what could be so attracting him to that spot :?


----------



## whitelop

The weather looks so pretty there and your beer looks so good! hahaha. 

Look at Houdini's little feets and tail! What a cute little fanny he has!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, that´s what I thought too, he got such lovely colouring on his bottom and it was just so funny but I still cant figure out what´s so interesting under there lol.

Yes, the beer was lovely but you just can´t imagine the heat, it just doesn´t feel like the end of January over here.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I was just downloading a few more photos I took and I just love this cute Lamb Chop face.....this is his favourite spot, inside his cage waiting for food lol.


----------



## agnesthelion

Chris.....no fair (stomping feet like a 2 yr old) I want to sit outside in Spain with a book and a beer too!!!  yup. Totally jealous here.

On a random note, I can't get myself to switch to an e-reader. I'm too old school, I guess, in the sense that I love the feel of a book in my hand, the smell of the pages, I love the tangible factor of seeing how many pages ive read, things like that. I also keep most of my books. I reread them so often. And I love looming at them on my bookshelf. Anyway, no real point here, haha, other than I think I need to get with the times maybe. Especially how much i read but I can't get myself to give up "the book".

Omg, I'm in love with that puffy white face! I have a soft spot for the furry buns. Reminds me of the exact opposite of Agnes since he's white. What a handsome boy, waiting so patiently for food 

Love the feet picture too. I love it when they stick out their back feet like that!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, I was thinking about you when I was having my beer and enjoying my book. I was also so against the ebook when it appeared and vowed I´d never use one. Look at me now lol. My friend bought me one last summer and I now love it as I can take it everywhere in my handbag. I just love enjoying the good weather having a beer or a coffee and just spending a bit of time relaxing. I have so many books on there now, I´ll never get through them all but it´s nice having a choice. I still have loads of books from when I got rid of my shelves in the living room after I got the boys as they were ground level. I have them all in boxes now and will eventually get something organised to put them all back out. I have a real wide selection of my favourites, cook books, spanish literature, dictionaires and just things I wouldn´t want to part with. You can actually see on the Kindle how far through the book you are. 

I do love my little furball with his lamb chop face, Morgan and me think he looks like the puppet that Shari Lewis used to have hence the name. He´s just such a softy and now lets me groom him without putting up a fight. He does lose a heck of a lot of fur, I´ll soon be knitting my sweater lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Have just had Houdini and Snowy out together this afternoon and they haven´t done too bad. They sat in the area with a bit of space in the middle and slept for while and they smelled each other without any problems. However, after about 2 hours, they had a little spat but no biting or fur flying so I separated them and one went back in the enclosure. I´m actually quite pleased with the way it went as it´s the first time they´ve been together in about three weeks. I´ll probably do this over the next few days and hope it goes well. I´ll keep you all posted.


----------



## agnesthelion

Glad for the positive encounter between Houdini and Snowy. I sure hope things start to progress back to a positive friendship for those two. I think its amazing you have 3 males that even get along as well as they do anyway so you are obviously doing SOMEthing right


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Lisa, I was so happy that it went so well. The good thing today is that they were out for quite a while together and sort of stayed close but ignored each other so that was much better than before. They eventually had a jump face off but no biting which is a big improvement as before it was teeth in each other´s rump and no letting go, luckily there was no blood. 

So, I´ll have another little session together tomorrow with me supervising again and hope that we have another positive result. I´ll keep you posted.


----------



## whitelop

I'm glad they did so well while they were out today. That has to make you feel a bit better.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes Morgan, I am so glad that it ended with no serious fighting and quite a while where they all seemed quite happy together again. I will still be taking it quite slowly as I don´t want to go backwards but I´m hoping that they will be able to sort out things out for good this time and we can get back to being one happy family.


----------



## agnesthelion

Ignoring each other is a GREAT sign. For humans, we consider ignoring bad....but in rabbit lingo...very promising 
The only advice I can offer is to keep sessions short and end positive because like you said another fight can send you backwards. It's hard to stop a date when things are going good because it's human nature to keep going when things are good, but all in all I think stopping on a positive note helps more overall. At least it did for me anyway...


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, I´m taking loads of pointers from you so want to make sure that they remain in the same frame of mind as today with no bad encounters. It was funny as they were sitting about two feet apart with their backs to each other and bunny meatloafing. I had to laugh cos at one point Houdini was sitting on the rug in front of the window and Snowy was at the other side of the container with their litter in and he peeked over the top of it. I took this photo just before so you can see the set up. He just peeked over that box with the green top just to have a look what was going on...it did make me laugh.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh on another note Chris I keep meaning to ask you, or anyone else for that matter, have you seen the show Downton Abbey? I know you said you don't get to see much British TV there but it's a british show that is now taking America by storm! I haven't seen a single episode but I have girlfriend after girlfriend telling me to watch it. My curiosity is peaked now, I want to try and rent the first seasons and start watching. Everyone tells me it's so good.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh wow that is so cute and so impressive! I didn't know all 3 were out!!! I think that is a huge deal that they are out together  I think with baby steps they will all be back together again.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes Lisa, they were all out together. They´ve been really good through the cage sniffing and not being at all agressive so that´s why I decided to try them today. They were like that for a couple of hours, close but not sitting together but ignoring each other. I will be doing it again tomorrow if I have time. 

Downton Abbey....you just have to watch it. I was really lucky as I saw some of series three on UK TV and some downloaded. I was lucky enough to see the Christmas special which was on in the Uk on Christmas Day when I was looking after my fríend´s dog so I´m up to date.....I remember my friend in the UK emailed me straight after saying.....OMG did you see it ???
I just love it and you really do have to see it right from the beginning. I´m not going to give anything away. The acting is superb and there is some real british humour in the one liners from Maggie Smith, she is awesome.


----------



## agnesthelion

Okay it's settled, I'm finding the Downton Abbey shows somehow. I think season 3 is on our public broadcast channel now but if I'm gonna watch a show I have to watch from the beginning. I haven't talked to one person who has seen the show who doesn't love it!!! I have to see it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, I would definitely recommend as it´s a fabulous show and I love it. You do have to start from the beginning and get to know the characters. Series 1 was great, series 2 was a bit slower but series 3 has been terrific. I knew that it had started in the states just after the series ended in the UK. You will get so hooked, I´m telling you.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just had to post this photo that I took earlier. I love how Bandy lays out and Snowy cuddles up. The difference in size looks a lot. They just love cuddling up to each other. His feet look so dirty, must cut his fur down and he has straw on his back end. I was going to take it off but didn´t want to disturb them as they looked so peaceful







I went to my friend´s yesterday and yes, it was a bbq although we sat inside as it was really windy although still 19ºC. Here are the girls with their glass of bubbly, a lovely day had by all and the birthday girl is looking girl is looking good. My friend Vicky was wearing her flamenco apron, I wouldn´t let her take it off before taking the photo.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I love Bandy's buttfluff!


----------



## whitelop

I love Bandy's buttfluff too! He's so stretched out and happy looking! Look at Houdini cleaning himself in his enclosure. His ears are really dark! 

What a beautiful view your friend has! Wow. The weather looks so wonderful and clear. I want to come to Spain SO bad. I hope you ladies had fun at the bbq! 

As much as I love British tv, I've never watched Downtown Abbey! I can't believe it. I'm ashamed of myself, because I love British tv. I've talked about how much I love it before, because I've been re-watching Skins, its a teen show on the E4 network and they let A LOT of stuff pass that American shows wouldn't let through. I love other British shows too. I think I have a few episodes of Downtown Abbey on netflix. Hopefully I can find them and start to watch them and then hopefully they'll put series two and three on there. hahaha.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh my goodness, Chris I've said before, I think its so great the cuddling yours do. Mine, although bonded, aren't nearly as snuggly as your boys. The butt fluff is to die for!!! And am I right to say I see Houdini over there cleaning himself again like nothing bothers him???? He is just too cool for school hehehehe

Your BBQ looks like fun and wow the view is spectacular! Your friends look great but darn it....I bet you were taking the picture? but I wish we could have seen you in the photo too...(hint, hint  )

So guess what I did this morning? I watched the first episode of season 1 Downton Abbey. LOVED it!!!! My son and hubby were still in bed so I streamed it on iPad. I'm Already addicted and I'm gonna watch them all. Now, when I'll have the time to do so I have no idea,,,hahahah. I'm reading a great book now ( The Lace Reader by Brunonia Barry) so between that and my son and hubby and that show...who knows. But I will watch it! Omg, the costumes and the house itself had me from the get go. And Maggie Smith and also Lord and Lady Crawley (sp? Not sure if Im Saying their title or name right) I recognize from the movie Notting Hill and She's Having a Baby! You probably forget the very first episode but I was shocked at the end of the first one!! Anyway...I'm hooked


----------



## Chrisdoc

whitelop said:


> I love Bandy's buttfluff too! He's so stretched out and happy looking! Look at Houdini cleaning himself in his enclosure. His ears are really dark!
> 
> What a beautiful view your friend has! Wow. The weather looks so wonderful and clear. I want to come to Spain SO bad. I hope you ladies had fun at the bbq!
> 
> As much as I love British tv, I've never watched Downtown Abbey! I can't believe it. I'm ashamed of myself, because I love British tv. I've talked about how much I love it before, because I've been re-watching Skins, its a teen show on the E4 network and they let A LOT of stuff pass that American shows wouldn't let through. I love other British shows too. I think I have a few episodes of Downtown Abbey on netflix. Hopefully I can find them and start to watch them and then hopefully they'll put series two and three on there. hahaha.


 

Yes, Bandy´s fur is just awesome but his feet look so dirty. They spend loads of time cuddled together although they do like their own space, Bandy loves it in the wooden house and so does Snowy so they take turns lol. I love Houdini´s colour as well, his ears are all dark and his face only has the white line down the middle. He´s such an unusual mixture. 

Morgan, you must watch Downtown, as you can see, Lisa´s got hooked already, it´s such a great series to get hooked on, you´ll finish one episode and will be dying to see the next to see what´s happened. I´m dying to see series 4 after the special at Christmas. 

it was a lovely day Saturday but really windy so we had to eat in but she lives in the countryside so the views are spectacular and I came home with a massive cabbage, the leaves are twice the size of the bunnies, some dandelion and some lemons. 

Lisa, they are such good boys and yes, Houdini is cleaning himself, he´s just so laid back sometimes and happy to do his own thing. 

I am in the photo, my friend´s husband too it. I´m the one in the middle, I just am not photogenic and my hair needs colouring which I´ll probably do this week. 

Downton is so good, I´m glad you´re enjoying it. They are the Crawleys but it´s the Earl of Grantham and his mother is the Dowager Countess, that´s Maggie Smith. I just love her in the role, she is sometimes so funny and her expressions are just awesome. The good thing is there are only 8 episodes per serie plus one special which is normally shown in the UK at Christmas. So you´ve got 3 series to watch. Yes, Hugh Boneville plays the Earl and Elizabeth McGovern plays his wife. In series 3, Shirley MacLaine plays her mother. But I love the costumes as well and that house is so beautiful. Let me know what you think as you go along.


----------



## JBun

That is the cutest picture ever! Snowy looks so tiny snuggled up with Bandy, and Bandy is soo fluffy. I just love it when they kick they're feet out like that.

I'm so glad someone has finally said they like Downton on here. I've been watching it from the start and and haven't had anyone to chat with about it. I guess I won't talk to you about series 3 yet, which is showing here in the states right now, cause I don't want to spoil any surprises for Lisa or Morgan. Lets' just say I was bawling after last weeks show, so you know what I'm talking about Chris. Oh, and I just love Maggie Smith. She totally makes the show a lot of what it is. You just can't get any better than her. So Lisa and Morgan, you girls have to get caught up to series 3 so we can chat together about it 

It was fun to see the picture of you with your friends. It looks like you had a fun time together. Your pictures of Spain always look so wonderful. It has me longing for warm weather and sunshine


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think that they both look so comfy and happy together and yes, Snowy looks really tiny in comparison. They absolutely love that cushion they´re lying on. My friend´s sister bought if for them at Christmas and it´s been a real hit. They have a had a bit of a bite at it, i was sewing up some tears in it earlier while they´re out. 

Jenny, ánother Downtown fan, I absolutely love it. Yes, I know exactly where you´ve got to...OMG when I saw it, I couldn´t believe it. I love talking about these things so it will be great when Lisa and Morgan have caught up. I´ve seen all of it so you´ve got lots more excitement still to come. 

It´s still lovely and sunny here. Quite cool in the mornings but once it hits midday, it´s just so lovely to sit out in the warmth. We had a great time as I don´t see her too often as she lives on the other side of Malaga so it´s always nice when I get up there. I do love it though as I always bring goodies back for the boys. 

I´m really happy today as I got two big bunches of dill for a couple of euros and they absolutely love it. I also got three big fennel bulbs for me although I think the buns can have it as well but it had all the greens on as well, they´ve never had those but it looks a bit like the dill so I´m hoping they like them. I also got some carrot tops for free so I´m well pleased. 

Getting really annoyed this afternoon as trying to ring the electricity company to get some information. I´ve called twice already and they had me holding the first time for nearly 15 minutes and the second for nearly 10. They don´t actually tell you how long you may be waiting to get connected and they play the same darn music over and over. I´ve hung up now twice and will try again a bit later. Customer services here is pretty awful. Good job these calls are free or I´d be even more annoyed.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s one of those series that gets you really involved with all the characters, upstairs and downstairs. I think it´s really well written and the costumes and scenery are fabulous. It´s really funny for me though cos although the house in the series is in Newbury in the south of England, the series is set in Yorkshire in the north of England which is where I´m from so some of the places and towns they talk about are places I´ve visited or been to. There is a website with info on the house and you can actually visit it too. 
http://www.highclerecastle.co.uk/ and it has a section on Downton Abbey as well which is so interesting. 

I do love discussing what happening on my favourite series with others so I´m so excited about this. 

Yes, that´s me in the middle, I look a bit strange but my hair looks really flat. I´m off to put the colour on it in about quarter of an hour so I´ll look ten years younger after that lol.


----------



## JBun

I just love all those period shows. LOVE Pride and Prejudice, North and South(BBC one), Lark Rise to Candleford. I'm a big mystery buff too so I go for all those period mysteries as well, like Poirot, Foyle's War, and Sherlock Holmes. The new Sherlock series is pretty good too. Have you seen the new Upstairs Downstairs series? I really liked series 1, Jean Marsh was great, but didn't like what they did with it in series 2.

I love seeing the English countryside in those shows. When I was over there, I HAD to visit the hall they used in Pride and Prejudice. I couldn't be in the UK and not see Pemberley, and this was during the whole foot and mouth thing back then. I was basically backpacking around the country so I was walking everywhere when I wasn't taking the bus or train. Well, I walked over to Lyme Hall(Pemberley) from the train station, but because of the foot and mouth they weren't letting anyone enter the grounds on foot. People had to be driving in. I had to see it, so I stood at the entrance pretty much begging everyone driving in to give me a lift. Finally this nice guy gave me a lift in. I'm so glad that I got to see it. I just loved the old architecture and history of everything over there. That's one thing we don't have as much of over here in the states. I mean, we do have some older architecture, like only a few hundred years old, but it's nothing to compare with what you have in Europe.

And I agree. The costuming is magnificent in Downton. I took a few costuming classes in college, so I really pay attention to the costumes in shows and love to see them done well. That is one thing about the British, they do the period clothing in these kind of shows really well.


----------



## agnesthelion

Jenny I looooooove Pride and Prejudice!  I'm fascinated with Jane Austen writing a book so ahead of it's time with Elizabeth Bennet being so determined (for "back then") and Mr Darcy is just so..... addicting and charming......haha...I dunno. It's just crazy to me that she wrote this, like, 1800 something? and here it is 2013 and the story is still so alive in remakes and movies and such. I'm a fan. I've read it twice and it's one of those books I will always keep and just reread as time goes on.....


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I love all those series you´ve mentioned and yes, did see the first series of Upstairs Downstairs and have some of the episodes from the second series but it didn´t get such good reviews so haven´t watched them yet. I loved Poirot and the original Upstairs Downstairs which they repeat on UK tv. Funnily enough, they just started the series of Sherlock last night on Spanish tv, I missed it but they´ll probably repeat it at the weekend so will catch up then, I´ve heard it´s really good. 

I´ve loved loads of the adaptations of Pride and Prejudice, there have been so many. Can´t believe you begged a ride to see the house, where else in the UK did you visit, I´m originally from Leeds in Yorkshire. There is some beautiful countryside and some great old houses. I am so excited cos they´re starting the Tour de France cycle race from Leeds this year, I really wish I was there to see it but there´s no way I can get back in the middle of the summer. It´s also travelling round the Yorkshire countryside to do some of the mountain trials and then lastly down to London but it is so exciting. 

They actually do some decent costume dramas here in Spain as well and they do have some great history. They´re showing Juana la Loca (Jane the Mad) on Saturday so think I will watch it again.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Love the buttfluff haha. Buster has what I call a buttskirt. I also teased him and called it a tutu ha!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, I love his furry bottom. I know what you mean, he almost looks as though he´s now got a skirt but it is so cute. A heck of a job to keep looking nice but I just love it. A bunny tutu, that is so funny :laugh:


----------



## whitelop

I watched the first episode of the first series of Downtown Abbey. Or Downtin Abbey as they say. ahha. I liked it. I may have to rewatch it though, my brain was in another place so I don't really remember all of it. 
I love the way they dressed. It was so great. I love that they dress differently for every meal and every thing they do. AND that is a lot of servants and maids and footmen and valets! Wow. Its amazing how much it took to keep an estate like that running smoothly. I also love how they had just gotten electricity and Maggie Smith was like blinded by the electric chandelier. haha. She is such a great actor, I love Maggie Smith. She's one of my most favorite people ever. 
Like I said though, I need to re-watch to remember it better. Maybe I'll make my husband watch it, he should love a good period drama...NOT! haha.


----------



## JBun

Lisa, I'm totally in love with Mr. Darcy, haha. Might be why I'm not married yet. Who can measure up to Mr. Darcy  I had seen the Colin Firth P&P so many times but never read the book, then when I was backpacking through the UK, I thought it would be a fitting place to start reading it. Jane Austen was brilliant, and you're so right about her being ahead of her time. I'm sure Elizabeth Bennet's character probably seemed odd to a lot of people at the time, since that kind of independent personality wasn't exactly socially acceptable. And reading the book almost felt like I was reading a movie script. The dialog was so well written by her that it almost tranferred perfectly to film.

Chris, I was mostly doing some family history stuff for my mom there, so I was mostly in Scotland and N. Ireland since that is where some of my ancestry comes from. But I did see a few places in England. I spent a few days in London, but I'm not much of a city gal, so I felt much better getting out into the counryside. I saw Windsor Castle, of course Jane Austen's house. I love the movie Princess Bride, so I had to see Haddon Hall. I stayed in Buxton when I went to see Lyme Hall. I really loved Buxton. It was so pretty and peaceful there. Those were the few things that I saw while there, so not a lot. If I ever go back, I think I will want to spend more time seeing things in England.

I was so looking forward to series 2 of Upstairs Downstairs, and was so disappointed when I saw the first episode. Not only was Jean Marsh hardly in it, but the mother of the son wasn't in it! I guess the actress didn't like the writing for the second series so she didn't do it. They would have been better off rewriting the script so that she would have wanted to do it. Her and Jean Marsh were part of what made the show so good. It would be like not having Maggie Smith in Downton, it would totally ruin the show. And it did for UD. I didn't even bother to finish watching it, that's how bad it was.

Poirot is probably one of my most favorite shows. I love mysteries anyways, but David Suchet is just perfect in his part. It's almost weird seeing him in other things because he plays his part so well. He just IS Poirot. I like the first few series of it the best, with Hastings and Miss Lemon. It's more lighthearted and fun to watch. I still like the later shows, but they have a more serious tone then the beginning shows. Have you ever seen the old Poirot movies with Albert Finney? Oh my gosh, they're horrible. He was just awful as Poirot, I couldn't stop laughing when I watched it.

Oh no Morgan, not 'Downtown' Abbey, Downton Abbey. Haha, that's what my mom keeps calling it too. Downton Abbey just doesn't sound right to her  Lol, could you just imagine us dressing up like that for dinner at home with our family. I'm lucky if I manage to be in more than my sweats at dinner time, haha. Could you just see telling your husband to go dress for dinner. lol. Wow, we lead such different lives now. I wouldn't mind the servants though, like a cook would be great! I hate cooking


----------



## agnesthelion

Jenny I would love to see all those places and how great you got to visit. I like Princess Bride too but just not obsessed like some of the Princess Bride fans are  and yes Mr Darcy is amazing and I can totally relate to your love for him. The dialogue is amazing and what makes the book, I think. And as much ad I love the book I haven't ever seen any P&P movie all the way through. It's just nothing compare to those true characters in the book!

Ash yes, Downton, not Downtown, Abbey, I'm 3 episodes in now. Omg if I didn't have other things to tend to in my life I could curl up and watch them all day. Loving it! 

I won't give any of the plot away, but I'm really starting to get to know the characters better now. I loooove Maggie Smith, and I also like Lord Grantham. I think he's got a great sense of morality and a big heart. I love how his wealth doesn't seem to cloud what he believes to be right and wrong. I also love Mr Bates. His smile is adorable and he just seems like a good guy. 

I'm not a fan of Lady Grantham. Not sure why, it might be Elizabrth Mcgoverns acting?? Which, I loved her in She's Having a Baby but not digging her so far in this.

Mary (the eldest daughter) seems like a bit of an uppity snot sometimes. The other two daughters seem "nicer" for lack of a better way to say it.

I like most of the servants except for Thomas, of course, and his sidekick I forget that lady's name...

Anyway, keep in mind I'm only 3 episodes in so things could change on my opinions but that'd my thoughts so far.

Oh and I'm also liking the cousin matthew Crawley and his mom so far. The family doesn't like them, but I do so far 

Love this show!!!


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I feel like a dumbass! Shows how much I was paying attention yesterday while watching. hahaa. 
I really think I should re-watch. lmao. Clearly the bleach that I use to keep my hair so amazingly blonde, has effected my brain power.


----------



## JBun

whitelop said:


> Hahaha. I feel like a dumbass! Shows how much I was paying attention yesterday while watching. hahaa.
> I really think I should re-watch. lmao. Clearly the bleach that I use to keep my hair so amazingly blonde, has effected my brain power.


 
:laugh: You don't really use bleach, right? My nephew when he was a teenager really thought people used bleach to bleach their hair. So of course he stuck his head in a bowl of bleach. BIG mistake!

I wasn't a big fan of the theatrical release of P&P with Keira Knightley, as it just seemed too short and incomplete to me, but I love the BBC one with Jennifer Ehle and Colin Firth. I really love the costuming in it. It was really done well. Haha, but that's just me with my costume obsession 

I really like the youngest sister in Downton. She's by far the nicest one. The other two are pretty mean to each other. Yeah, Lady Grantham doesn't have the most likable character. It doesn't seem like she's supposed to though, so I guess that would be good writing on their part if that was what they were trying to accomplish. You can't but help love Maggie Smith, she's just so witty, and I love the interaction between her and Matthew's mother. It's so entertaining to hear those twos subtle jabs at one another. I don't like Thomas and Miss O'brian at all, but they are supposed to be the designated bad guys.


----------



## agnesthelion

Miss obrien, yes that's her name. Yup, designated bad guys not supposed to like them 

The girl who plays the youngest daughter, Cybil is that her name?, is beautiful!! 

Oh and mr Carson, I think I like him....? Haha. It's just every once in awhile he'll say or do something that makes me wonder about him. But so far so good.....

One liners between Maggie smith and Matthews mom are hilarious! Maggie smith can dominate a scene just with her facial expressions!! Lol.


----------



## whitelop

JBun said:


> :laugh: You don't really use bleach, right? My nephew when he was a teenager really thought people used bleach to bleach their hair. So of course he stuck his head in a bowl of bleach. BIG mistake!


I do use bleach, but its for hair. My mom is a barber and she does my hair. I don't use house hold bleach. I can't stand the smell of it anymore. 
But my hair is...pretty blonde from the bleach. haha.
My brain has been my son/dog and chickens and math. Its been a busy few days in my own head. hahaha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, I´m so glad you guys love that series as much as I do. All the characterisations are so good. 

I also love the banter between Maggie Smith and Mrs Crawley, they are so good together and some of the one liners are so funny. 

O´Brien and Thomas are the baddies, schemers but they do play their parts so good, we love to hate them. It´s so funny for us as the guy that plays Thomas was in one of our longest soaps called Coronation Street and was killed off a couple of years ago and is now in Downton, at first, it was weird getting used to him. I love Carson and Mrs Hughes, Carson always seems to be a bit of a wet blanket but he shows he has a heart of gold. Mary is portrayed as a bit of a nasty piece really, she´s not nice at all to Edith, she´s always referring to how plain she is but Sybil is lovely. You always feel sorry for Edith and always hope she´ll find Mr Right. I really like Lord Grantham and Hugh Bonneville is a great actor. He was in a story at Christmas called Mr Stink on the BBC and it was so good, I really enjoyed it. I´m not so keen on Lady Grantham either but you sort of grow into her as the series develops. 

Matthew sort of grows on you as the series develops but you´ve got lots of surprises and intrigues to come. And yes, imagine having to dress up for dinner and being served every course and then the men retire for drinks while the women go somewhere else....how times have changed. I´m getting withdrawal symptoms thinking that I´ve got to wait until September for the new series....aaaarrrggghhh.

Jenny, I love Poirot as well and you´re right, David Suchet is so right for this part. I´ve seen films with both Albert Finney and Peter Ustinov but neither were right for the part. I liked the ones with Hastings and Miss Lemon, they´re on UK tv most days so when I can catch them I do, there are some series I never tire of watching and this is one of them. It´s a bit like the Miss Marple with Joan Hickson. I think she was so right for that character. 

Colin Firth as Mr Darcy is a legend, no one has quite played it like him but I still prefer the book, it´s so well written. I remember reading it in school for the first time years ago. Come to think of it, I like Colin Firth in most things lol.


----------



## JBun

Morgan, I guess my nephew must have done it wrong then. He just stuck the whole top of his head in the bowl of bleach, then it started burning his head. I know nothing about bleaching. I have red hair so I've never tried the hair bleaching thing.... Thinking about chickens, dog, and son makes sense, but why in the world are you thinking about math? Sounds like mental torture to me 

I just love Lady Cybils personality. She's nice, but also strong willed and independent. I guess Mary has grown on me a bit. I don't like all the nastiness or snobbery, but there are aspects of her personality that I do like. I think it's more as you get into the second season that you get to like the sister's more as they kind of come into themselves more and aren't just always bickering the whole time(hope I'm not giving too much away). 

Chris, I LOVE Miss Marple with Joan Hickson. She is just so perfect in that part. I've seen some of the more recent versions with different actress', and they are ok, but just not the same. She's just the ideal clever dotty old lady, haha. You know, there are just some actors/actresses that you almost feel a certain role was just made for them because they play the part so well.

I love Colin Firth too, but who doesn't  He was so good in King's Speech and it was such a great show. 

I have to show you guys what my sweet little Pip did to me a few days ago. She was out playing and playtime was over and I went to pick her up and..... CHOMP..... right into my finger. So then it was getting a little infected so I put neosporin on it, then I got hives from the neosporin, so I put some benedryl cream on it, then I was allergic to that. So I've got the bite now on my finger, with hives all around it. What is with these biting animals lately. Don't they know how good they have it?


----------



## Katielovesleo3

OH GOOD GOD THAT SCARED ME! I'm just scrolling down and BAM! BLOOD! ooooo! What a little bugger! Shame shame!


----------



## whitelop

Wow. What a bad Pip! It looks pretty painful. I haven't been bit since Foo and I'm thankful for that. Those little teeth hurt SO bad. 
I have math in my head because of chickens. Eggs, dimensions of chicken coops and runs. What I'll do with the extra roosters, dimensions of their runs. My garden space. Its all math. Ugh and my brain is tired. 
I wish I had red hair. My mom does but I didn't get it. Bummer.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, that´s a nasty bite, looks like the one I had on the back of my hand a few weeks ago from Houdini. My fault for plunging my hand in his space and scaring him. It does hurt though and those little teeth are razor sharp. Glad it doesn´t happen very often. 

It like most series where you know they will go on to second and third series where they do develop the characters along with the story and you sort of grow into them all. 

I did love Joan Hickson in that, you´re right she was just made for that part and I don´t think anyone has come near. 

I´m imagining Morgan wtih a massive desk making plans for her new chicken coop...I bet it´s going to be awesome, you must put pics on here of progress. I love seeing people get into new projects, it´s always so exciting.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh yikes jenny that is quite the bite!!!! I've never even been bitten, other than nipped if people consider that a difference, but I imagine their teeth hurt pretty bad!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, yes, there´s a big difference between a nip and a bite, those teeth are really sharp and cut deeply. I was looking a photos of two does who had been rescued and had been left to fight by the previous owners. Their ears were terrible and they had terrible cuts and scars on their rears, it really makes me wonder what these people are like who can do this to these poor creatures. 

As I said, Houdini´s bitten me only twice and both times, I don´t put any blame on him, first was on my chin when I´d split him and Snowy up and picked them up and he was still fired up and probably thought my chin was Snowy. Second was when I put my hand suddenly in his cage from his blind side and he lunged. I´ve learnt not to do that again and am much more careful as they can scare quite easily.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, bunnies are quiet and sleeping in the afternoon sun. I´ve been trying to download some videos on photobucket but my internet keep freaking out and shutting down just as I get around half way through so I´ll have another go today. 

Picked my friend up from work last night in my pyjamas. Well, she finished at 10pm and as I ´don´t have to go outside, I thought why would I change as I´m there and back in 15 minutes. I was telling my sister and she said she used to do the same when she went to pick her son up, pyjamas, dressing gown and slippers. One night, she hit a pot hole and had a flat and there was a police car about 20 metres away. She ended up getting out the car in her pyjamas, dressing gown and slippers to change the wheel, yes the police did help her but I bet she was really embarrassed. I just laughed so much and said the only thing missing was her having rollers in her hair lol. Since then, she´s never done it again. 

That actually happened to me when I had my dog and I took her out at around 1 in the morning in the summer in my pyjamas. Just as I closed the door, I realised I´d picked up the car key and not the front door key so I´m outside with no phone, no front door key and only the car key. I ended up having to drive to the owners house about 20 minutes away to ask for the spare key. Thank goodness, they were still up. 

I´ve started an online course to learn how to do web pages. It´s really interesting and I did my first page yesterday, it´s really satisfying when something comes out right. Admitted, I was following instructions but I still managed to get it all right. The course is in spanish but it´s easy to follow, the good thing is that most of the codes used to write these pages are in English....thank goodness for that. 

This is Houdini in his litter box, he was a bit fed up cos I closed his cage cos he was been a bit naughty, as usual. I then send him to the sin bin for 10 or 15 minutes so he knows.


----------



## whitelop

The sin bin. Hahahaha. That cracked me up! 

So since you're in Spain, is this website in English or Spanish? Its so different. I go out in my pajamas too sometimes. Like, if I don't have to get out of the car to go in anywhere. Sometimes, like if we don't have our son we'll go get fast food late at night(usually dessert and I've usually been drinking) so I'll have pajamas on and slippers. My husband likes to sneak stuff on me. We'll get food and he'll be like 'hey lets go into the store and get a movie or something' and I just look down and I'm like, 'hmmm...I have on zebra pants and a tie-dye shirt and slippers, I'm going to say no to that.' hahaha. So now if we go anywhere at night, I have to ask him if we're ONLY going to get food and nothing else! haha. He likes to torture me. 

I love when they lay in the sun! I moved one of Ellie's boxes and now the sun hits it for a large part of the afternoon and most of the day she slept in the box in the sun.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, the sin bin...when they send rugby players off for fouling, they send them to the sin bin for 10 minutes so I do the same to Houdi. 

The course is in Spanish but I don´t find that a problem. The coded language to write websites is in English wherever you are, i think, so that´s really handed as it´s easier for me to remember without having to think too much. Only thing is i could do with two computers to do this course as I have to keep stopping the videos in order to go to the programme to write the coding so it takes twice as long, I might ask my friend if he´s got a spare computer he can lend me for about a month, he´s got about four or five. 

I know what you mean about going out in pj´s. I laughed last night as, just as I left my house, the light came on saying I was low on petrol and i only take my driving licence and my cellphone with me. Good job it´s only round the corner or else I´d have panicked cos I didn´t have any money to put any petrol in. It is funny though cos in little villages over here, you´ll often see women going to the local shop in their dressing gown, and slippers. I remember where I used to live, they were all there in the butchers on the corner...quite a site but quite normal here.


----------



## agnesthelion

Hahaha that's funny about your friend getting a flat in her pajamas! isn't that just how it works. The same kinda thing when I dart to the store looking horrid and then run into everyone I know including someone from school I haven't seen in years. Duh!!! So frustrating!! Lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, it was my sister actually in England. 

Just snapped Snowy having a nap....talk about out dead....I´m so happy as usually they hear me coming and jump up so I always miss the shot but this one is so funny....out for the count.







And food time....here´s bandy tucking into the fennel greens, Snowy enjoying his hay and Houdi having a drink....all quiet on the western front. That´s a poopy litter tray and I only cleaned it yesterday night.


----------



## JBun

:laugh: That is too funny. Didn't Snowy used to do the same thing as a baby? Houdini totally looks like he knows he was in trouble laying in his cage for his time out, haha.

I go out in my pj's all the time too, but I don't care too much if anyone sees me. My pj's are usually just a hoodie and scrubs, so I guess I wouldn't stand out too much though. That would be too funny, having a cop show up, but I'll bet a cop has seen things a lot more shocking then someone in their pj's


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, yes both Snowy and Houdi used to do it when they were babies, I haven´t seen him lie like that in ages and I´m so pleased I managed to get a photo. 

I think it was just the embarrassment of the copper being there but it was a help as she managed to sue the local council for the damage to her wheel and the copper was her witness....how solid is that.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh sorry, your sister! I misread and thought you were talking about your friend 

That is one awesome dead bunny flop. I love it!!!! Larry (Nancy) avatar is a one of the best dead bunny flops but I think Snowy may rival his!! Lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

I know, when I took the photo I was thinking of that photo...I can´t believe he didn´t move, I always manage to frighten them usually. It´s just so funny with those legs in the sir and his ears were sideways under his head....he´s just so gorgeous, I just love him to bits. Bandy did a quick one yesterday, sort of rolled completely over, it was so funny but I just couldn´t get it on film and that was some roll with all that fur. 

Lisa, I just love them all to bits, I can´t believe I never intended to have pets again and ended up with these three. I suppose I should thank my useless ex for something anyway lol.


----------



## whitelop

I have no idea how i missed those pictures, but its fantastic! 
I would love to see Ellie do something like that. 

Snowy's name is too perfect for him, he is SO white!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, when i saw it I was so excited, now I know why they call it a dead bunny flop...just there splayed out without a care in the world. I´d love to see Ellie do that, she would be toooo cute. He is such a cuddly little boy although i laughed this afternoon as he grunted at me and he´s never done that before, it was so comical. And last night, Houdini was on the sofa with me and he was honking at me, that´s the only way I can describe it. I was stroking his head and he was pushing my hand up and honking. Bunnies are just so complex, you never know what they´re gonna do next lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Do you remember I told you about Houdini getting stuck in the cushion cover, well took a short video which isn´t very good but it just makes me laugh as all you can see is the cushion cover moving. It was so funny that he got so far inside, he couldn´t find his way out and started to panic and I put my hand in to open it and his head popped out...he´s such a laugh.


----------



## agnesthelion

Chrisdoc said:


> I know, when I took the photo I was thinking of that photo...I can´t believe he didn´t move, I always manage to frighten them usually. It´s just so funny with those legs in the sir and his ears were sideways under his head....he´s just so gorgeous, I just love him to bits. Bandy did a quick one yesterday, sort of rolled completely over, it was so funny but I just couldn´t get it on film and that was some roll with all that fur.
> 
> Lisa, I just love them all to bits, I can´t believe I never intended to have pets again and ended up with these three. I suppose I should thank my useless ex for something anyway lol.


 
I even showed my hubby that picture. He's not obsessed with rabbits like I am but he was even impressed!


----------



## whitelop

I had to laugh at Houdini in the pillow cover! Hahah. How funny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

One day he´s going to get into something he can´t get out of lol.


----------



## agnesthelion

Chrisdoc said:


> .
> 
> Lisa, I just love them all to bits, I can´t believe I never intended to have pets again and ended up with these three. I suppose I should thank my useless ex for something anyway lol.



it's funny how life works out, isn't it? I wasn't sure about pets again either let alone TWO rabbits yet I love them and they've brought more joy than I ever thought possible  
I think your 3 boys are handsome and happy and sweet and it's quite nice we get to talk and chat and bond over rabbits! Lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa life is strange and I can´t imagine it now without my 3 bunnies. They just do get under your skin and you just can´t help but love the little buggers. 

I´m feeling guilty today as I didn´t get back until nearly 8.30pm so they won´t have as long out today and I´m sure they´ve missed it. I´ll have to buy them some of their favourite herbs tomorrow to make it up to them.


----------



## holtzchick

Awh, snowy is a doll!!! I would love to catch up on your blog! I miss being on here!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good to see you back Michelle, hope everything is Ok and the buns are doing well. 

We´re all doing well and the boys are healthy and as funny as ever.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Bought some basil today and was talking about herbs on another post and gave Houdini some this afternoon, he just loves it, this is his happy little face







Then I caught Bandy and Snowy nomming hay last night...they both had their heads stuck in the basket, I just thought it was comical






I was watching Houdini this afternoon and I caught him eating something, i think anyway...why does it always get back to poop lol






And lastly, I had to post this picture of my lamb chop...he just has so much hair. By the way, that´s now one of his favourite places to sit on top of the box with the wood pellets inside.


----------



## whitelop

Bandy does look quite content on that box! He does look like Lambchop, I love it! haha. I would say yes, Houdini is definitely eating a cecal. How do they know?! LOL It looks like they like that hay basket. Have they started chewing it at all? 

Houdini has the cutest face! He looks pretty happy!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, it´s his new favourite place and I do so love his lamb chop face, I used to love that show. They haven´t chewed at that basket which amazes me as they usually chew everything but it has been a success story and a bargain seeing as I bought it in the charity shop. 

Houdini ate the whole packet of Basil that I bought, he hadn´t eaten his veggies from last night which I gave to the other two this morning so I felt like spoiling him as, out of all of them, he´s a bit of a picky eater sometimes. He was sitting on the arm of the sofa just nomming away, I just love seeing them do that but never get it on film as I can´t film and feed at the same time. I do so love that little face lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, I know it´s a bit weird taking a photo of that but it just seems normal on here cos we´re always so happy when they´re pooping well and eating their poops so when I saw him, I just had to. I always wonder how they know when they need to do that. 

I just loved seeing these two chomping away together as they tend to eat less hay than Houdini so I´m always so happy to see them enjoying it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

HAHA Loved the pics!!!! Bandy does look like lambchop! I would have never thought of that.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Every time I see Buster, I think of Bandy but Bandy´s got so much more facial hair. I laughed with Morgan about the lamb chop look but I did love Shari Lewis and that little puppet when I was a lot younger. I also used to love Nanny and lamb was on that where she ruined her and made a new which looked nothing like the original...was that ever funny, I laughed so much.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Great pics, but just a little bit miffed--having a party and didn't get my invite!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lol, I loved lambchop when I was a teeny tiny thing. I had a baby spoon with lamb chop on it :3 
I also love that up close pic of Houdini eating his basil. Buster likes basil too. I'm proud of him for eating most every green we try


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, Houdini loves his basil, he´s just had some more this afternoon, he also loves sage but it´s much harder to get hold of The other two have had double rations of some of their veggies today as Houdini didn´t eat his this morning so when come back, I usually give them to the other two. 

I´ve been sorting veggies out earlier as I got loads again yesterday at the market so they have to last me this next week. I got celery as the leaves looked so fresh, I don´t actually like celery and I´m a bit wary of giving it to them so don´t know what I´ll do with the stalks yet. I also got two bunches of dill and a massive bunch of parsley and a big bunch of cilantro. Í´d already bought two small trays of fresh basil in the supermarket and I also have a couple of bags of salad, some carrot tops and some broccoli...YES I KNOW, there´s more food in the fridge for them than for me. 

In the end, my friend couldn´t get their food for me from Gibraltar as they didn´t have any although she did get me three more bags of hay so I´ve got loads of that. I am having to think about the food really quickly though as I´ve only got enough left for about a week and I don´t want to go back to using the other stuff I was getting in the supermarket as it´s a mix. I´ve been looking on amazon and am thinking of ordering from there as they do the same make as they´ve been having but the really good pellets so I think I´m gonna order from there. if I spend more that 25 Uk pounds, they don´t charge me postage to Spain. I´ll let you know how it goes as I need to do it tonight or tomorrow so it gets here. it´s a real pain not been able to get some choice at a decent price as with three, they do get through quite a lot. 

I went out for lunch today with my friend Moses and we were in the shopping centre afterwards for a coffee. Yes, I just had to look in the pet shop and the lovely black and white lop bunny wasn´t there so not sure if they´ve sold it. In its place, they´ve now got a black and white dutchie and a lovely little lop. I tell you, I just cannot go down there any more or I´ll end up with one or two more bunnies, they are so cute...I had my friend take a photo as his phone is better than mine. It´s not great but they´d both decided to take a rest. I hate that they´re in that cage if you can call it that all day, they must be bored stiff and I dread to think how long it will be before anyone buys them.


----------



## whitelop

Awww look at those babies! They're so cute. I love that little lop! 

Hopefully it goes well with ordering the food. I couldn't imagine not having such a wide variety of foods available. At least they have lots of hay and herbs and greens, so if you do run out of pellets before getting more, it won't be the end of the world. They would be fine without pellets I'm sure, as they have such a varied diet outside of the pellets. 

When I was feeding Foo so many greens, there was always more food in the fridge for her than for us. haha. It was sad.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Aww poor bunnies! I would do the same thing and have a house full of buns!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I´ll be ordering the food today so will let you know if it all goes well, I hope so or I don´t know what I´m going to feed them lol.

Katie, I hate seeing these little bunnies in the shop windows. I tell you I avoid going to that shopping centre just so I´m not tempted to look every time as the other little guy was there for around 3-4 months stuck in that box. Now I´m worried what happened to him, what are we like :nerves1


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## Chrisdoc

They were both so cute and I´m a sucker for a black and white dutchie. I hate that they´re even there, they can sometimes spend weeks or even months and the poor things have nothing to do and no space to move that far. At least in the rescue centres, they´re well looked after and the homes they go to are vetted beforehand. I´ve got a couple of places on facebook and I love seeing the rescues but am so happy when they find new homes. 

Needless to say, I´ll be avoiding the shopping centre for a few weeks.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Something to make your day better. It´s a video by the Rabbit Welfare Association and Fund in the UK. They have the slogan "A hutch is not enough" 

I just love seeing all these different bunnies enjoying life. watch for the binky at about a minute....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kko9_qeeOtU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Katielovesleo3

:') I watched it and the longer one too, it was sad but true, I loved their run. Wish I had one of those.


----------



## whitelop

Holy crap! Look at the run in that video! I want to make one of those! Fencing is SO expensive though! I want to talk my husband into making a run like that in our yard for the summer.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love seeing all those bunnies running free in the sunshine. The RWAF do some great videos and that run is just toooo much. I´d love to have my bunnies outside in a great big hutch with a great big run attached so they could binky all day and chomp on grass to their hearts content....one of them really reminded me of Buster but had more colour but the same face.


----------



## holtzchick

Hahaha, awh, those are some cute darn bunnies! Of course you`re a sucker for a black and white dutch! Morgan`s bun has made us all want one  

It is sad how theres more food for the bunnies than for yourself! It used to be like that here but now since I`ve started taking more care of myself as well, it`s about even game now 

In the summer time, I`m going to make a little run on the balcony for my two using a playpen and some leftover mats I`ve got. 

How are your buns doing, have you started to rebond, hang in there!!!!


----------



## whitelop

Lisa, I think that the chain link would be a little big. For me personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable with the chain link. I don't think that they could get out of it, but my fear would be them getting spooked and trying to run and sticking their heads in the holes and getting stuck or something bad happening. I have chain link for my chickens and I don't care for it. I think that using an x-pen in the yard would probably be better, at least thats how I would feel more comfortable.
It looks like the fencing grade in the RWAF video is like 2" x 2" holes.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Michelle, I´m working on it and they have had spells out together and have done Ok so we´re getting there.

I would so love to let my three out in an open space to run like mad. I´m sure that if you´re certain there is nowhere they can get out of, then you should be OK but I´d be the same, terrified that somehow they would get out and you wouldn´t be able to get them back. It´s a tough call and you have to be brave to try it. 

I´d love to see mine grazing in the garden.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I'm no expert, but I'm gonna put in my vote for "needs reinforcement". Here's why-- When Monty was 3 months old and I had just gotten the kitchen gate, she could fit not only her head through, but her shoulders too! She didn't look like she'd fit, but she stepped forward and got stuck on her hips! My heart leapt out of my chest. The bars have 2.25" between them and they're very rigid. She can still get her face between them, and she's 10 lbs now. I'd worry about your buns poking their face through the chain link (which has squares about 2-2.5" right?) and getting their ears stuck like Jennifer (Imbrium)'s baby bun back in the day. Maybe do some measurements and try to form something rigid into the same shape and see if you can get it over either of their heads. Heck, even your hands would work.


----------



## holtzchick

Yeah they can squeeze through some pretty tight spaces.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, don´t I know it, Houdini´s got this fixation for something under the TV unit and spends half his time digging and sticking his head under there. He sometimes flattens himself and squeezes under and I have this vision of him not being able to get out....I keep looking under there and I can´t see the attraction....goodness knows what he´s seeing. But yes, check they can´t get their heads through as they would have trouble getting it out again.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m sometimes surprised at the spaces they can wriggle in to so I wouldn´t like to take a guess but I would say considerably smaller than you think they could.


----------



## JBun

I'm kind of laughing here reading about you guys chatting about whether or not it is safe to let your buns outside to play. So, have none of you ever let your buns outside? It's honestly not that big of a deal to do if you are out there supervising. Obviously they would need a more secure area if it was unsupervised. We have an unfenced grass area that I will take my buns out to for playtime after the snow is gone. No leash, no fence, and they do just fine. They always stay pretty close to me and just hop around and explore. Even if something spooks them they don't bolt away. Usually they just crouch really low in the grass or run to hide by me, til they're sure everything is ok. Sometimes they'll decide to explore at the far end of the grassy area, and I'll follow them where they go, but usually I just sit out there on a blanket and watch them. Most of the time they head for the pine tree and like to play under there, which I hate cause it's a pain to get them to come out when it's time to go in. Lisa, just take a blanket and sit out on the grass(if you have grass, we still have a ton of snow) and watch them play, you'll love it! If you are worried about them slipping through the chain link, then when one of them gets near the fence, just stand there by them to see if it's even possible, and stop them if it is. I would think Archie would be the one that could slip through, if it is possible at all. IF they can slip through, you could always run chicken wire along the bottom of the fence to stop that from happening. One thing you have to kind of watch though, is if you have much grass growing yet, then they won't be used to it. So if one of them starts to eat a bunch, then you might need to limit their time out there.

I think it's their whisker width that lets them know if they'll be able to fit in a space, but that doesn't always necessarily stop them from trying to fit somewhere where they really won't fit.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I suppose it´s cos we´re so used to having them indoors that the outdoors seems so big to us so must seem like another world to them. I must admit that we took them once in the corridor of my apartment block which is really long and Houdini took one look, jumped on top of me and I picked him up. I suppose after their limited space it looks enormous and there´s nowhere to hide. 

I´d love to see mine outside but our gardens are far too big and there´s no fenced area so, at the moment, it´s not an option but if I had a garden like at my friend´s house, I´d definitely try and make them a secure run to give them some space outdoors. I can dream on...one day when I win the lottery lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´ve been fascinated the last few days as all of the buns seem fascinated by the TV and some smell or something under it. They scratch at the floor, chin the corners and either go under or behind. I took this video of Houdini today, only short but you get the idea. I don´t know what it could be, it has me stumped. There is nothing under there or behind it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Photobucket is doing my nut....I´ve been trying to download some videos but it´s just not having it, spends ages downloading but then they don´t appear. 

Anyway, I´m still fascinated by Houdini and Bandy´s digging and crawling under the TV unit. I cleaned everything today and mopped the floor under there but they´ve been under there again tonight digging and sniffing and digging again. I haven´t got a clue what they see or smell. 

Just thought I´d put a pic her of Bandy in the place where it all happens, I love how he´s got his head nearly turned upside down...


----------



## whitelop

Thats so weird to see his head like that! AHHH, I don't like it! 
I wonder what they smell. Its strange that they're so fixated on it. Did you buy that brand new or did you get it second hand? I would assume that if you got it second hand, there could be other animal smell on it and they've just found it? Maybe not though. 
They're so funny. I bet its hysterical to watch them go at it under there. I would be laughing so hard!


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg they are obsessed huh? I think rabbits are like that  if they have their mind set on something than that's it. They will obsess about it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´ve had it for ages and they´ve only just started to do this so I haven´t got a clue what´s so attractive about it but yes, it was second hand. It is driving me mad a bit as I can hear them start and then I end up getting down to look under there to see what is so interesting...I´m hoping they´ll get bored with it soon. It´s just so funny that two of them do it but Snowy´s not interested. 

I´ve just finished watching Dirty Dancing again, I just love that film and never tire of watching it. I think that´s when Patrick Swayze was at his most attractive ..well actually, he was at his absolute best in Roadhouse but he was pretty **** gorgeous in DD. I love watching the dancing as well, I just love it.


----------



## agnesthelion

Chrisdoc said:


> I´ve had it for ages and they´ve only just started to do this so I haven´t got a clue what´s so attractive about it but yes, it was second hand. It is driving me mad a bit as I can hear them start and then I end up getting down to look under there to see what is so interesting...I´m hoping they´ll get bored with it soon. It´s just so funny that two of them do it but Snowy´s not interested.
> 
> I´ve just finished watching Dirty Dancing again, I just love that film and never tire of watching it. I think that´s when Patrick Swayze was at his most attractive ..well actually, he was at his absolute best in Roadhouse but he was pretty **** gorgeous in DD. I love watching the dancing as well, I just love it.



"Nobody puts Baby in a corner" 


Haha, love that movie too! I've seen it probably 600 times  I love the cabin scene where Baby asks to dance with him to the song "Cry to Me" by Solomon Burke. Whoo, love that scene, love that song!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha, yes, that´s the one. 

I´ve seen it loads of times but it´s one of those films that never dates. There are so many great scenes, good songs and fantastic dancing. It just has that feel good factor that never goes....one of my faves definitely.


----------



## whitelop

That is my all time favorite movie! I love it. I need to watch it now. I know all the words and all the songs. 
Mickey of Sylvia and Mickey just died last month, the song where they're in the dance studio and Baby is singing to Patrick, Love is Strange thats Sylvia and Mickey. 
Ahhh, I just love that movie.


----------



## agnesthelion

I know, I know all the words too. And the songs! Love that movie. I didn't know Mickey died.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh and Chris I have two episodes left in season 2 of Downton. I can't believe how much I LOVE this show!!! I still have the most unbelievable crush on Mr Bates. Like, teenage girl crush. And I don't even know why! He's not much to look at but I find him just SOOOOOOO adorable! I'm jealous of Anna....hahaha joking.

Anyway, I don't want to give anything away for anyone else who might be watching but the last couple episodes made me cry a little. About Matthew Crawley and Willaim/daisy  and then all my friends who are watching in real time here in the states, we are in season 3 and it's either over or close to over. Anyway DON'T spoil it....but something huge must have happened on last nights episode (they air on Sunday's here) because everyone is talking about it. Now I'm so curious. I want to get to season 3 but at the same time I love this show so much I don't want to because I want to still enjoy the episodes!! Haha. Ya. I'm obsessed. This ranks right up there with Parenthood for me. Awesome show!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, it is a great show and you do get so involved in all their lives. There is so much sadness but also peppered with those funny moments and Maggie Smith´s great one liners.

It was really sad with William/Daisy and Matthew but there´s lots more to come and you will really say OMG. 

Bates is so fascinating, I don´t know what it is about him but there´s just a twinkle in his eye and there´s also a bit of darkness there as well. I love Bates and Anna as a couple. 

Keep watching, there are lots more surprises.


----------



## JBun

Oh my gosh, I just watched the last episode of season 3 last night and something really HUGE did happen, and so, as to not give anything away, I'll just say I'm completely in shock. I just can't believe it! And OF COURSE this had to be the season finale. I swear they just like to torture us.

Chris, that picture of Bandy is too funny. Sometimes I think our rabbits have OCD, the way they totally just fixate on some things, haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, yes it is a bit of "gobsmacked" moment. 

I had to laugh at Bandy, trying to see him squeeze under the unit is hilarious, his little legs are stuck out and kicking. Houdini is just as bad. I just wish they could talk and tell me what is so interesting under there lol.


----------



## agnesthelion

Yeah everyone is talking about last nights Downton.....I keep having to shhh people or stop reading if I see a post about season 3 so it's not spoiled for me!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, my lips are sealed, I´m not giving anything away but you´re going to love the rest.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well guys, a good day for the boys today. I decided to let them all out at the same time as they´ve been getting on well through the bars and they haven´t been together for a while. They were out for about 3 1/2 hours together and although they were a bit cautious at first, no fights broke out and at the end, they were grooming each other. However, I turned my head for a second and something happened and one ran behind the sofa and the other under the TV unit. I don´t know what the heck went on but I put Snowy back in the enclosure and left Houdini out with Bandy as I didn´t want to push it. I´m just hoping that it was nothing serious and hope it hasn´t spoiled the fantastic progress today as I was so happy.


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww I just love seeing them all together I know you are working at getting them all together again. Wouldn't you know the one time you turn your head something happens  3.5 hours together is so good though! That's definitely a significant amount together so I sure hope they are getting there!


----------



## JBun

I'm so glad they are getting along better. That's got to make you feel pretty good  Maybe something just spooked them, and there wasn't any sort of scuffle at the end there. It's good to see all three of them together again.


----------



## whitelop

I agree with Jenny, maybe something spooked them! I hope so. 
It sounds like they're getting along much better! I love also love to see them together like that. And look at Snowy grooming Houdini! How sweet.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, Jenny and Morgan, I was so happy that they were out together for so long, they were so good and when they started to groom each other, well, that was absolutely great for me to see again as Houdini also groomed Snowy earlier. 

I don´t actually think they did fight because they both ran in different directions, it all happened so suddenly that maybe it was just a noise or something like that which spooked them. 

I am feeling so much better though as I know they can be together and be OK. 

I haven´t let them out together tonight yet as I was late back and between making food and doing other bits and pieces, I couldn´t supervise them so may leave it until tomorrow when I´ll be home all afternoon. 

I am so hoping it goes as well as yesterday. 

Lisa, how are you doing with Downton...I hear that series 3 has now finished in the US. 

My friends from the UK arrived today for a holiday, they have an apartment right on the beach. Weather´s not so good, it´s been a bit windy and rain is forecast. I feel sorry for them as it´s been awful where they live in the UK with snow and rain and cold weather. I´m hoping it improves over the weekend so they can enjoy a bit of sunshine.


----------



## holtzchick

I'm so happy for the boys fingers crossed  it seems things are going well for the both of us although you've had your bond work in the past. Ahhh I feel like this bonding issue just consumes everything I say. It gets a little bit annoying I feel like a broken record. That's wonderful that you have company so you won't miss home too too much  

Good to hear updates with you and yours !


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, yes Downtown is like that, it just seems now so long between one season and the next, it´s like another seven months until series 4...it seems like an eternity now. 

My friend arrived yesterday and I´m just back from lunch with them. She´s also a big Downton fan but I can´t tell you what we were talking about or I´ll spoil season 3 for you but it was so good to sit face to face with someone and ohhh and ahhh about what´s happened. The series is just that good. And also, they only do 8 episodes each series which is not really many so it´s over in the blink of an eye. Roll on September lol.

I´m just doing some stuff and then I´ll be letting them out again so I may let them all out again this afternoon and see how it goes.


----------



## whitelop

I'm glad the boys are doing so well together! 

Its so cool that your friends from the UK came down and you guys can hang out! How long are they on holiday? 

I haven't started watching Downton! I can't watch it during the day because my son is up and the dialog is so much that I really have to pay attention to it and my husband doesn't like period dramas. So I would have to wait until they went to bed, maybe I try to watch the first episode again tonight. The only thing is, netflix only has series 1. If I like it a lot though, I can buy the DVD set at the store; it wasn't that expensive when I saw it not too long ago. 

My son likes Fry and Laurie. hahaha. He has good taste in shows!


----------



## Chrisdoc

They´ve been out just over another three hours today and have been mad grooming each other. I think they´re sorting out who´s the boss. I took a short video which I´ll download and post later. A lot of one putting their head under the other...it´s quite funny. 

Do try and watch Downton, it is so good. I love Fry and Laurie, grew up with them and they also had a show called Jeeves and Wooster which was really good as well. They are both so witty but sort of clever witty. Your son has very good taste. 

My friends are here until next Thursday so I´ll try and spend as much time as possible with them, I love their company and we just talk and talk about all sorts. Only thing is the weather is lousy, it´s been really raining heavily and it´s windy and rainy tonight. I really do hope the sun comes out over the weekend for them.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, I took this yesterday as I had them out together again. As you can see they are grooming each other but I had to laugh at Snowy with his foot on Houdini´s head and grooming himself and Houdini at the same time. I still have to watch them as they do have a bit of a nose butt sometimes but no fighting.


----------



## JBun

Lol, Houdini is so funny! He's like nicely grooming Snowy, then BAM, it's his turn to be groomed and just shoves that head right under Snowy. And Bandy is just quitely taking care of his own fluffy self. What a nice boy


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, at least the fighting stage is over.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Houdini was like 'I'll groom you for a bit...OH now its my turn!' He's a hoot! And look at that little Lambchop just grooming himself, just has happy as can be! They're all so cute. 
At least they're acting better towards each other. That has to make you feel so much better.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I feel so much better and it´s all looking so much better. 

Yes, it was quite funny as they kept swapping and changing every few minutes...my turn, your turn, my turn lol.

Bandy is such a sweetie, my little Lamb Chop. He just lets them get on with it. Actually, at one point, Houdini and Snowy were grooming each other and Bandy as well. 

They are so much better and the fact that they´re grooming each other is a good sign. We´re not out of the woods yet but definitely getting there.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Another pic just to prove that Bandy does groom now, after so long of never grooming back, he´s not getting the hang of it lol.


----------



## Loopsy

With Bandy's crazy fur and his black eyeliner, he reminds me of someone from an 80s hair band. All 3 seem really sweet.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Loopsy, he has certainly got crazy hair, loses loads of it daily and takes time to groom but he´s soft and I just love his eye markings, one black and one brown. He´s sort of grown into himself, he was such a tiny bundle and it doesn´t seem that long ago. He´s definitely a cross but not really sure of what although think he has some lionhead, hotot and angora but it is strange. 

But I like you idea...my bunny from an 80´s rock band....maybe a la Alice Cooper lol.


----------



## whitelop

Haha. Bandy is so pretty! I really do love him, if I ever come to Spain, you may be missing a Lambchop!


----------



## Chrisdoc

That name has really stuck but I think it suits him, he´ll always be now my little Lamb Chop. He´s such an adorable little soul and he´s so gentle. I got worried about him last night as I put their veggies out and he went and sat in his little house...honestly thought there was something wrong with him as he´s usually in there like a shot nomming away. 

Thought I´d put this video on I took a couple of days ago. Snowy having fun with a piece of brown paper.


----------



## holtzchick

Lol Awh!!! Did you buy that hide box or what is that? And I can't believe he fits inside!! 

Bandy is sooo cute he looks stuffed.... And fake...  I love the picture of him grooming back BUT I especially LOVE the picture of all 3 in close proximity!!! Yay!! I hope mine look half as good and when they do I hope I'd have bought a new laptop charger since then so I can post the evidence  lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Michelle, Snowy and Bandy both fit in there, they take turns. I got it with the xpen I bought at the supermarket down the road from me and it´s been a big hit, they have had a little chew but it´s still in one piece. I´m just waiting for them to get them in again so I can buy another xpen, it´s always useful to have in case I need to make more space for them. 

Bandy is such a little cutie, he´s sort of grown into his fur, never thought when I got him that he´d turn out like that but I just look his goofy face, he just looks at me sometimes like "ugh what do you want". 

Seeing them all together again is like so good although I´m not totally confident enough yet to let them out unsupervised but they´ve had some long periods with no hassle and even when they nose off, they don´t fight so it´s an enormous improvement. 

I hope that everything goes well with yours cos they´re both such lovely bunnies and I really do want to see them together. Everytime mine are out together I think of Phoenix and Hippogryf You will get there but it´s the waiting that´s the hardest but don´t rush it and it will work out. Can´t wait to see those photos :jumpforjoy:


----------



## holtzchick

Hahaha, awh!!! Bandy is funny... actually whenever I hear Bandy I think of Randy Bo-Bandy LOL... 

X-pens ARE so useful... in so many situations. I am glad you are able to let them out together again though, don't stress it, even if it takes months for you to feel comfortable to let them out unsupervised, you will know that their bond will be stronger than ever  

I just love all 3 buns... 

I do really love that photo of Bandy and Houdini.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I want a xpen.  but it doesn't matter because I can't even pick up my wabbit anyway! anic: if I want to bring him outside I have to put him in his cage, somehow get the cage outside, and then wrap the dog run around it. And then, he may not even come out! After all that hard work lol. I am going to purchase a cat carrier next time I go to Walmart. Usually I just borrow my moms but now I am going to buy one >:|

I love the photos of them all together. And I agree, Alice Cooper! That's who he looks like...now if I could only figure out who Buster looks like...hmmmm....


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Michelle, they are such cute little boys but then they´re mine so I´m a bit biased. I think back to how they arrived but am so glad that they stayed here, they really do make me laugh every day and I just love them so much and when they´re all together, life is just so good. 

I must admit when they´re out, they do sometimes sit on their own but they do also love cuddling together and grooming and just chilling out. I was watching Houdini and Snowy tonight as Houdini was in the enclosure and Snowy was out and eating hay from the little basket just in front of it. Houdini was dashing from one end to the other and back then jumping and staring straight as Snowy like he was saying " hey, look at me, I´m here". He must have done it half a dozen times and by the time I got my camera ready to take a video, he sort of stopped but then he dashed back and did a dbf right in front of him and then struggled to get it and then the video cut out but I was laughing so much, they are so funny sometimes. 

I´d never heard of Randy Bobandy but I had to google...haha that is funny. His full name is Bandido but I´ve always called him Bandy since he was tiny and it just sort of suits him. His nickname is Lamb Chop, me and Morgan are always calling him that cos he reminded me of the little puppet that Shari Lewis had. I used to love that puppet so for me it´s a nice nickname. 

Hope we get some more pics of your two. I do love the Hipster´s face, he is so cute and Phoenix, well she´s got such a lovely colour. Like you, I don´t mind now how long it takes me to get them on track but I want to make sure that this time, I´m hoping it´s for good.


----------



## holtzchick

Yeah I know unfortunately theres always that uncertainty there. I'm hoping mine are together for good too...  

Lamb chop... thats priceless, my ex boyfriend used to call my mothers dog that because he really did look like a lamb chop  

Mine do that too, running back and forth and will even nip the bars of the other ones cage and then step back and binky as if to say ahaha I'm out and you're not


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, that as well but it was Houdini doing the running and he was in...he is just so funny sometimes.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

holtzchick said:


> Yeah I know unfortunately theres always that uncertainty there. I'm hoping mine are together for good too...
> 
> Lamb chop... thats priceless, my ex boyfriend used to call my mothers dog that because he really did look like a lamb chop
> 
> Mine do that too, running back and forth and will even nip the bars of the other ones cage and then step back and binky as if to say ahaha I'm out and you're not


 
Ahahahaha! That must be too funny! I wish I had TWOOOOO!!!! :hugsquish::duel:stikpoke:highfive::community::bunnieskiss
Two buns are better than one...thats the saying right? :'( Mean ole Leo and Poppy says, NO MO BUNNIES! They are bullies. >


----------



## Chrisdoc

Two is good, three is even better although at times it doesn´t seem like it but it´s what I´ve now got used to. They are all so different, all with different little personalities adn I couldn´t be without any one. 

Katie, mine are terrible sometimes but they are so funny too just like Buster...bunnies rule...OK lol.


----------



## holtzchick

Honestly, sometimes, you should consider yourself to be lucky to have one. It is nice to have two but SOOO tough bonding  If only everybun couple was like Agnes and Archie...


----------



## Chrisdoc

Michelle, you´re so right, Agnes and Archie are like an old married couple, just perfect


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, the video is a bit dark but the flop is great. Houdini had been running up and down (which I missed) and standing opposite Snowy who wasn´t taking any notice of him. The last time he just hopped down and back and then flopped right in front of him. The funniest thing was he couldn´t get back up from the flop...he is so funny.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

HAHAHA! Houdini's flop [non]recovery is great! I just about shot Mountain Dew out of my nose.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, the flop is so funny but the non recovery is even funnier. I was just lucky to be trying to film something else and ending up with the funny flop. Must admit, i would love to see Monty doing that... a giant bunny flop has to be so good.

Season 2 over....season 3 is even better. I´ve just been reading about new things coming up in season 4 but I am not going to spoil it for you. 

Agnes and Archie are the bunny couple everyone wants to have, they are just such a good match.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I've never been able to catch Monty on video doing the flop. I just happen to notice the floor shaking and look over and see her belly facing me, feets everywhere and head nowhere to be found. Funny giant.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Such a shame. That´s the first one I´ve got of mine as it´s over in a flash and it takes longer to pick up the phone and set the video but I bet hers are amazing.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I love it when Ash bunny flops, but I still haven't gotten a picture! I'll try to its just that he never flops when I have the camera. I would also like to take a picture if Ash yawning, I love it when bunnies yawn the cutest thing ever!


----------



## whitelop

I tried to put this last night, but my laptop died and even though when I turned it back on it brought up this page, there were no words that I had typed. So I quit last night, it was really late anyway! 

Houdini flopping was the best thing I've seen. Ever. hahaha! It was SO funny! I laughed so loud last night that I scared my cat off the couch and woke my son up! It caught me off guard and made me laugh.  

Ohh. And I wanted to say that I started watching Fawty Towers last night! Its SO funny! My husband was like, what are you watching? So I told him. He was like, why do you have this obsession with all British tv? I was like because its funny and silly and I like it! He just doesn't get it. haha. 
I haven't tried to watch Downton again, but I need to. I watched like half of the first episode of Upstairs Downstairs but my son was being a brat so I couldn't finish that either. haha. I've having a really hard time with period drama's in my house right now! I want to watch them so bad but my son makes it impossible and when he naps is when I do a lot of stuff and then my husband gets home and he doesn't want to watch the period drama. Life gets in the way of me watching the shows that I REALLY want to watch! haha. Blah blah blah, thats what I feel like just happened. My mind just took a crap on your blog Chris!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

That was the most funniest bestest flop ever! I have never seen Buster's flop in progress but I have always imagined it would be cute but THAT ONE, was the CUTEST!

"My mind just took a crap on your blog" lmfao right now.

Well I know it must be hard to bond them after what all I've heard but Buster, well I just wish he had a friend. He spends all day in there and he doesnt like to play with toys much. He just likes to chew on his cardboard and lay around and occasionally spazz out and run circles in his cage, jump dow, run around the room, jump in his litter box, binky and fly out, run behind the trash can and then go to "home base" (his piece of tile) where he sits with wide eyes like, "I need to lay off the cheerios man!" 0.O


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks guys, it was just one of those moments that I managed to capture for eternity lol. 

Morgan, you can crap on my blog anytime lmao. So glad you liked Fawlty Towers, the humour is very Monty Python but they only made 12 episodes and they are all so hilarious, I´ve got them on DVD and I can watch them over and over again.One of my faves is with the deaf woman...it is non stop belly laughing although the one with the rat is a classic as well. 
I can imagine it´s difficult for you to get a quiet moment to watch Downton but it is worth it. 

I have to tell you that it is freezing here today. It´s snowing nearly all over Spain and the really cold wind has reached here. I was standing on a building site this afternoon for an hour and a half and I was frozen solid when I finished....we´re just not used to it. Don´t know how you all cope with all that snow and freezing temperatures...bring back my sunshine :X

It would be nice to see Buster with a little ladyfriend....just wondering what he´d be like, he´s got such a cute face, I lurrrve it. Maybe, you´ll feel doing it when you think the time is right. He´s got you now and that´s probably Ok with him. All that binkying and running is probably a sugar overload lol but I can just imagine his face.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just thought I´d post a couple of pics of my little rascals. Houdini enjoying a nap..I love it when they spread themselves out.







Snowy and Bandy cuddling up together.

IMG]http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh606/chrisdoc17/20130227_232726_zps658d0439.jpg[/IMG]

Bought some new food for them today in Gibraltar as the stuff they´re eating at the moment, they´re not liking and I can´t currently get the stuff they were eating before. I´ll try them on the new stuff and hoping it goes well, it looks good and I´m hoping they´ll like it. I also bought them some nice fresh herbs sage and rosemary so hoping they enjoy them.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sorry, here are Snowy and Bandy...


----------



## whitelop

I love Snowy's pink nose! They look so comfortable! 
I also love when they stretch out like that, they look so happy when they're like that. Look at Houdini's little back legs, I love it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think they´re at their cutest when they´re relaxed like that...would love to see a picture of little Ellie stretched like that, she´d be too cute. 

Big news today, i have seen snow on the ground. I went to the airport this morning to pick up two guys to take them to Gibraltar. When I was heading towards Malaga, all the mountains behind were covered in snow and on our way out of the airport towards the motorway, I actually saw a big mound of snow. It´s the first I´ve seen over here on the ground in 30 years...it was freezing this morning and it´s still cold this afternoon...we´re just not used to this...I tell you if those guys been in the car, i would have stopped and taken a photo lol.. that´s the kind of thing I do.

I have to be up at 5am in the morning to go back down to Gibraltar to pick these guys up again to take back to the airport. I´m getting paranoid about alarms not going off and me ending up sleeping in....I hate getting up really early as well but if it pays the bills...with all the alarms I´ve got set, I´ll wake up the whole building lol.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I'm the same way with alarms. Its like the earlier I have to get up, the later I sleep in. I always seem to do it when I HAVE to get up! haha. 

I always try to get a picture of Ellie flopped out, but I can never seem to. I guess she isn't comfortable enough yet to let me walk around while she's stretched like that. So I've only gotten one picture of her stretched. I try to be quiet when I go into the kitchen so as not to scare her but I'm never quiet enough! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I have the same problem...Snowy was flopping this afternoon and it was so cute but I wasn´t quick enough and he always hears me before I can snap him. They have such acute hearing, I can never sneak up haha.

I bet her flops are the cutest :nod


----------



## JBun

I can sympathize about the snow, but we still have about a foot of it left on the ground. I'm just dying for spring and warmer weather. It'll be in the 50's by Sunday, so we're getting there.

I think I'm in love with little Snowy :hearts He's seems like such a sweet little guy


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, went past the same place today and it´s all gone. It´s a lovely day, sunny but a little windy but still warm. 

Snowy is such a little darling...I always pick him up in the morning as he really likes it and he´ll look up at me and lick all over my face and cuddle up...justs makes you feel so protective. But I do laugh at him as he´d been eating celery leaves this morning and had really stinky breath and it you say anything to him, he looks at you "huh, you talking to me". He´s not keen on staying put when I sit down but loves being held when I´m standing up. 

I was laughing this morning as I had to get up at 5 to go pick some people up from Gibraltar and then take them to the airport in Malaga. I heard the alarm the first time and got up, I was terrified I was going to sleep in. It was nice as the roads were empty and it was lovely to see the sun coming up. It was a bit weird sitting in a truckers bar at 6.45 this morning with all these guys wondering what I was doing there, I really needed a coffee and the loo lol. But I did laugh at one of the blokes. He stayed in a hotel in Gib which is on the way up to the top of the rock. He said that when he was having a cup of tea yesterday afternoon, he´d opened the window as it was quite warm. He saw a flash behind him and there was a monkey was running across the bed and out of the window with his packet of biscuits. He looked out of the window and there was the monkey sitting on a ledge below eating the biscuits. He then noticed a sign on the bedroom wall which told him not to open the window. I was laughing so much. By the way, the barbary apes in Gibraltar are famous, they stroll about at the top of the rock but are moving down foraging for food. 

Anyway, I was going to have a nap but have decided to try and keep awake as long as I can and will probably nap this afternoon.


----------



## holtzchick

Lol omg monkeys stealing food that is just crazy!!! 

I love the pcitures and Houdini is just gorgeous I don't get to see too much of him. The picture of snowy and bandy cuddling is just darling you can really see how bonded they are. Oh and the video haha it's so cute the bunny flop reminds me of a fish that just suddenly hopped out of the water! Hipster does it all the time and I just stare at him quietly amused!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, the monkeys there are really getting out of hand, they´re now foraging in the residential areas and cos people feed them, they come back and they can get quite agressive so it´s now a problem but I still thought it was funny. 

Just been over on Morgan´s blog and was saying that I´m stressing about Houdini as he doesn´t seem to be eating that much but he seems OK and his normal self so I´ll just keep my eye on him. The food I had to buy which was the stuff they were eating, they don´t seem keen on, they´ve always got some left and the other stuff they used to gobble down. I bought a new brand yesterday which is better and I´ve starting mixing but there´s still some left from this morning. I must order the other stuff online and have it delivered, they used to love it so I´ll get that done this weekend and hopefully it won´t take that long to get here. 

When he flops, it´s darn cute and it was the struggle to get up that had me laughing...sometimes they are just too cute for words. Snowy and Bandy do get on so well but sometimes Bandy and Houdini will sit like that as well. Still working on the final threesome but we´re getting there. Hipster, well I just love his little face with that dark nose, I bet his flops are so cool.


----------



## whitelop

I just had to google the barbary apes. They're sort of cute, if you like monkeys, it said that they're old world monkeys and their the only primate other than humans that live in Europe. I thought that was interesting. 

Since they're not eating as many pellets, I would give them more hay and more greens and herbs. When I just typed out pellets, I typed out pillows first. haha. 
Anyway, they're probably just not used to the new type of pellets or they're not wanting them because the greens/herbs you got recently are just delicious! Doesn't Houdini eat more hay than all of them? I would just give him more hay than normal and keep an eye on him.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, you know what it´s like, at the first of a lack of appetite, I´m imaging the worst. He´s out and about now and I left some pellets out for him to eat and he been digging in so he has an appetite. He hasn´t been eating as much hay these last few days so maybe he´s just not fancying it but I might buy a bag of the more expensive stuff and mix it to see if it´s more tempting. 

Yes, they´re certainly overloading on veggies, I can´t seem to stop buying them but they are getting loads at the moment and enjoying them... poor Snowy has stinky celery breath from all the leaves. I suppose the others do as well but he´s my snuggle bun so his kisses are a bit yukky right now lol...I shouldn´t complain. 

Morgan, the apes in Gibraltar are fascinating. Apparently, the legend is that they came to Gibraltar through a subterranean passage which linked Gibraltar to North Africa and the story is that if they ever disappear from the Rock then Gibraltar will go back to Spain which they will never want so they make sure they are bred well and looked after. In the second world war apparently their numbers dwindled and Winston Churchill ordered their repopulation to keep them there. You really have to be careful when you go up to see them at the top as they steal everything and are so smart. 

I´ve taken these photos over the years. This one is really old but I just love it as it looks posed and it really wasn´t....just right time and right place. That´s the north of africa that you can see across the water.






This is when we visited a couple years ago. It was sitting on the car and had been looking through the windscreen as I had crackers inside....I was scared to shoo him off in case he bit me lol.


----------



## holtzchick

Wow that's pretty cool. 

I don't want to stress you out but when's the last time you took Houdini to the vet? Perhaps that's why him and bandy aren't getting along sometimes bonds will fall out due to underlying health issues.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Michelle, yeah that´s a thought, they haven´t been since they had their neuter in October but he´s actually quite perky now and has been eating some of his pellets and is now nomming on hay....I might well take them all for a check up just to see how they´re doing. It´s Snowy and Houdini who aren´t getting on...poor Bandy is the piggy in the middle or the Lamb Chop in the middle lol.


----------



## holtzchick

Ah okay!! I didn't know it was after their neuter! That's actually probably it! 

Oh wow I didn't realize it was snowy and Houdini.... I feel dumb :/ sorry!


----------



## Chrisdoc

No, it is confusing but Bandy has the sweetest disposition and he´s never had a go at either of them and sometimes Snowy has a nip at him but he just ignores it and continues whatever he´s doing and he is bigger than both of them. 

I have been a bit obsessed the last few days with poops and food and hay and everything but I suppose they all have off days but they seem fine and none of them have been boxing me although they do sometimes grunt if they´re not happy with what I´m doing. 

I laid on the floor for a while this afternoon, i just love it when they walk all over you, Bandy actually laid down on my back for a while and Houdini was vaulting over me...I think it´s one of the times when I enjoy them most.


----------



## holtzchick

Lol Awh Sounds like snowy and Houdini are the dominant buns and bandy is the submissive bun, perhaps thats why their bonds work. If hippo was slightly more submissive I think he and Phoenix would get along in a heartbeat she grooms him and everything but when she goes to nip him he freaks out instantly. I need to teach her not to do that


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yeah, sounds like he´s not totally submissive so doesn´t bow to everything. If remember when I videoed them grooming each other and they changed every minute, my head, your head, my head, your head...it was quite funny. 

I´ve just actually videoed another flop where snowy was at the other side of the cage....I´ll upload it probably tomorrow but Houdini is a great flopper and he´s just so cute. You can see them interacting through the bars and it´s not agressive so that is, in itself, a great sign. 

I still have great hopes and know that it will work out with time and patience, I just can´t rush it. 

the hipster and phoenix are just great so I´m sure that they also will work things out in time....some engagements are just longer than others but then the marriage usually lasts longer lol.


----------



## whitelop

Every morning when I get up I almost dread going into the kitchen, because I'm always scared Ellie's going to be dead or something! But every morning she's at the cage door trying to say hello. Then I check the litter box to make sure the poop is okay. haha. Being insane my head is not a picnic! 

Lisa, its terrible what we do to monkeys over here! People are like "oh they're my babies! I have to dress them up!" but really what it is, is a tiny monkey that has no teeth because they have to pull them out because when they bite they do MASSIVE damage because of their crazy large and WILD teeth! Its horrible. As human beings we're very cruel and we torture everything we can get our hands on. 
I love those barbary monkeys, they're amazing. 

I'll be honest, I just wrote out this whole long thing about barbary lions but I deleted it because it had nothing to do with anything. It was the history of the barbary lion! haha. I only wrote it because of where you are in the world, its near where they lived, Morocco. lmao. 
And now I'm done.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Monkeys are adorable. I would never want one as a pet. Just not a smart idea. 
My stepmom was telling me tat she went to Japan and they cut the head off one and opened that sucker right up just to get the brain. Then they cook it up and sell it :0 *bleh* her coworker ate one and didnt know what he was eating until she told him and he threw up. That's sad though. They just cut their head off while they're alive and still kicking around.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hi guys, missed a few days here, have been really bad with a bug I´ve caught and I´ve been in bed since Saturday until this morning. My poor little boys have been left on their own...I did feed them but I couldn´t get up yesterday to let them out as I couldn´t keep my eye on them so I´ve let them out now and they´re like crazy. I felt so guilty as when I came in to feed them I got this sorry look and sad face and it´s been really hard. I´m not feeling 100% today but I have things to do. First meal today since Saturday, hoping that it stays down.

I laughed Katie about the monkey brain, reminded me of the Indiana Jones film...that was gross and why would you want to eat something like that yuk. 

I don´t know why people would want to keep monkeys as pets, they are wild animals and you can never tame a wild animal, it can turn on you at any time. I´ve read so many incidents of that in the last few months that I do believe the it will always be true, I remember reading about that woman who had her face torn off by the chimp.

Lisa, thanks for the encouragement, sometimes it´s difficult to just take things easy as you really want them to be back as they were but I don´t want to ruin things again either so we´re going to do it real slow. 

Morgan, I panic about that as well, going in to the living room and finding one or all of them ill or dead...how morbid is that. I´m so happy every morning to see their furry little faces looking up at me.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, I hope you get well soon!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Elise, I´m doing a few things now and will try and have a lie down later. I hate being ill


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, I feel a bit down myself. Its certainly not fun being ill.


----------



## whitelop

Oh Chris! I'm sorry you're sick! Its always terrible when women get sick, because nothing gets done! LOL. I'm sure your boys have been fine with not getting out, they just go a little stir crazy in their cages, but its not the end of the world! haha. 
I bet they were pretty funny when you let them out though, probably zooming this way and that. 

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I hate being sick but I haven´t been this sick in quite a well, literally I couldn´t get out of bed yesterday, a terrible throbbing headache but my whole face ached as well and I felt as though I´d been run over by a freight train...well you know what I mean, not that I know what it´s like to be run over by a freight train lol. And I hadn´t been able to eat since Saturday lunchtime as couldn´t keep anything down so I´m starving as well. I´ve just had some fish and potatoes for lunch and so far so good. But I´m just so tired, slept really badly last night but the boys are behaving themselves now. 

House looks like a bomb´s dropped on it so I´ll have some serious cleaning to do later on this week when I´m feeling better.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

A random thought I had when you mentioned the chimp eating the woman's face: I was watching a series featuring people who are obsessed with keeping wild animals in their home and ended dying because of it, and I found myself thinking "wow, I'm glad I have a bunny. Because if I somehow fell ill or died in my apartment, she'd eat all of the furniture before she'd even think of eating any part of me. Hell, the refrigerator door would be torn off, too."


----------



## Chrisdoc

So right Missy, no chance of the bunnies feasting on you when there are veggies in the house. Always reminds me of my friend who has four dogs and lives alone....doesn´t bear thinking about.


----------



## whitelop

There have been stories of cats eating their owners who have died in the house. I would be totally screwed. lmao. 
I think I know what show Missy is talking about, about people keeping the animals. I saw one where this woman was obsessed with feeding bears around her house. She would feed like 10 black bears! It was AMAZING! She would feed them by hand and from a bucket, she would feed the cubs, they relied on her for food towards the end of the their feeding season before they hibernated. It was so cool! I would feed black bears in a heart beat! Please, someone drops some bears off in my yard, ohmygod, I would roll around with them...then you guys would hear about me on the news, "young completely insane woman gets mauled to death by a herd of hungry black bears that she had been hand feeding. The food ran out and they were pissed!" haha. That would be a badass way to die though. Anyway, in the states, its illegal to feed bears like that, we're not supposed to interfere with nature and have them depend on us the way those bears did. So she got put in jail for feeding the bears and she also got removed from her home and property for several years, so she wouldn't feed the bears anymore. She would go back though after she got out of jail and look for them but I think after that long period of time, they had moved on. 
I told my husband when we watched it that I would be LIVID if someone took me away from my home for feeding bears. I would still feed them, knowing the consequences. lmao. But then again, I am little on the cooky side. HA!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, it was awful as there was nothing there so I had a real pain in my sternum like you get when you´re doing sit ups lol. It wasn´t funny actually but probably a combination with the coughing as well which I´ve still got but is´coming off my chest so I´m hoping ít´ll be gone in a couple of days. I just felt awful leaving them on their own as their little expectant faces when I went in the living room just tears me apart...they´ve been out a good while today and are enjoying it. 

Worst was the headache, never had one like this, my whole head ached, forehead, cheekbones. jaw, teeth. I was so desperate and thinking that if I put pressure on the points it would lessen it that I tied a scarf tightly around my head last night for bed. I looked like Jeronimo....it did help a bit but it kept loosening so it was making things worse so I gave up in the end but you have to try everything. 

I think these stories are great and to see wild animals and humans interacting is great but you always take that risk that they can turn anyday. I´ve seen so much stuff on the telly like the magician with the white tiger which nearly killed him and a bear on Russian telly that nearly killed the presenter...great idea in theory but not so great in practice. But they´re always great stories. 

Morgan, I can just imagine you doing that kind of thing, I´d probably be the opposite and absolutely terrified.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ahahaha Missy, you're so right. That and Rosco would alert the whole world, Chris would hear his cries all the way over in Spain lol. People that are on top on Mt Everest would hear it too. And maybe even the NASA guys in space. He would be distraught. Lol. He's such a mamas boy ha. 

Chris! Get better soon! Drink lots of fluids!


----------



## JBun

Ah, I hate having stomach bugs! I hope you're feeling all better soon. Our rabbits may not like it when we disrupt their schedule, but they survive just fine. And sometimes they are even a little more appreciative when things do go back to normal


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, thanks and yes, I´m sure they´ll be so glad when things get back to normal. Not so good today either but am determined not to wallow and am getting things done. 

Katie, I could do with a big softy like Rosco to keep me company. And can you believe I am drinking flat coca cola...I never normally drink it but it seems to be helping...how crazy is that.


----------



## Azerane

Chrisdoc said:


> Jenny, thanks and yes, I´m sure they´ll be so glad when things get back to normal. Not so good today either but am determined not to wallow and am getting things done.
> 
> Katie, I could do with a big softy like Rosco to keep me company. And can you believe I am drinking flat coca cola...I never normally drink it but it seems to be helping...how crazy is that.



Sounds like a healthy case of the flu! I like drinking flat soft drink (usually sprite or lemonade) when I've got a stomach bug. Especially because if you've been vomiting and you can't keep any food down, you can at least sip the soda and the sugars in that help to keep your energy levels up. Works a treat every time.

Hope you're feeling better, your buns sound like an amusing bunch


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks, am taking all your tips on board. 

Yes, my boys are certainly entertaining and keep me busy. Make me laugh every day as well with some of the things they get up to but drive me nuts at the same time.


----------



## lyndym

Found your blog!  Oh my goodness, are all your pictures adorable. Practically all the photos of Bandy make me laugh, I cannot believe the amount of fur he has! There was one photo, I think of Bandy and Snowy, where Bandy was all stretched out and huge next to a tiny Snowy snuggled up next to him.. It reminded me of Doc and Dora - Doc frequently stretches out just like that, and he's a fairly big guy, and little Dora would cuddle herself up next to him. Hopefully Aurora and Doc get some of that going soon! I am so amazed you have three boys that get along. Glad the rough patch seems to have subsided. Hope your stomach feels better soon!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lyndy, thanks I think they´re just great and they are now getting on so much better and seem to have got over their bad patch. Bandy is a fluff ball, nightmare to groom but it does give him a certain wild look lol. I loved that photo as well, the difference in size looked so much more than it really is. 

Doc is lovely, I love white rabbits so I´m partial but Rory is such a lovely girl that i´m rooting for a wedding quite soon. 

Better today but still not 100% and weather lousy, it´s been pouring with rain all night, will it never stop.


----------



## agnesthelion

Chris thats ironic you want the rain to stop I was just telling my husband I would love a good Iowa thunderstorm (do you have thunderstorms in Spain, stupid question) because it means that spring is here and I really could use some nice weather! We have 10 inches of snow on the ground right now. Depressing.


----------



## whitelop

It rained last night here too. I'm so tired of it the wet. I just need everything to dry out and for it be like 100* outside, thats when I'm the happiest. 

I'm glad you're feeling a little better Chris. It always really terrible to be sick like that.


----------



## lyndym

It's funny that you say you're partial to white buns because of your boys, and I kept admiring their photos because I think Doc makes me feel the same way. Plus he, and it looks like yours as well, are surprisingly clean for having white fur! Our vet always marvels at how clean Doc keeps himself. I guess Dora had something to do with that as well, he was always begging to be groomed by her. Lots of rescues complain that people don't like the white or black rabbits as much, and with D&D I had one of each, they're no less cute than other kinds! 

Also I am jealous of all the rain you're getting, my car is super dirty and could use a free wash.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lyndy, yes, it is amazing that they are clean but I just love that colour, I was thinking about them lately as there´s a IKEA ad on telly at the moment with rabbits and a magician...brown and white rabbits and in the end, they turn the magician into carrots...no wonder kids think rabbits love carrots and eat them all the time. 

It´s been raining again all day. It took great effort to get out of bed this morning as I could hear the torrential rain outside and knew I had to go out in it. Shouldn´t complain as we really need this after a very hot summer and a really dry winter. They were letting water our of the main reservoirs yesterday in our area as they are too full now. I think we may have a day off tomorrow and then more at the weekend. Lisa, do we have thunderstorms in Spain...wow, we certainly do and they are loud and very visual. 

Still got this lousy cold....cough is driving me mad today but I´m hoping this is a good sign that it´s on its way out. Do feel terrible though and working today didn´t help but heck...no choice.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yeah...I feel you on the cough/cold thing, because now I've got one! It started as a nagging cough and stinging feeling in my throat saturday and sunday, then I was up frequently having coughing fits sunday night. Monday, worse, but still just a dry nagging cough. Tuesday, I worked 7 hours and lo and behold, suddenly developed some sinus congestion. Woke up with a messy nose the next morning and called in sick yesterday because I couldn't stay away from a tissue box for more than 15 minutes. Today, my cough is now very wet. I'm not liking this. I'm rarely sick like this :/ Off to make more tea...


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy, I know just what you mean. I have never wanted a cold/cough to go as bad as I want this to scram. My poor neighbours must be sick of me, I´ve been coughing solid for the last 4 nights. I had to go to the chemist again today to get something to shift it off my chest and then I´ll be like you with a tissue box stuck to my forehead..something else to look forward to.


----------



## whitelop

I'm sorry you're still sick Chris! That is terrible, I hate being sick like that. Thankfully I don't go anywhere so I don't get in contact with many outside germs. haha. 
Drink lots of tea and eat some chicken noodle soup! Chicken soup has beneficial properties in it that make you feel better! And tea makes everyone feel better. In fact, I think I want to drink some tea right now too.


----------



## holtzchick

Awh, Get well soon!!!!


----------



## agnesthelion

You poor thing, this sounds like one heck of a bug that you have  hope you are better soon.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks to all, am trying to get rid of this but it doesn´t wanna go yet haha. Cough still hanging in there but I´m getting on with it now so hoping the weekend will see it off. Sure the boys will be glad to see it go, all this coughing it scaring them...they´re not sure why all that noise is coming out of their mom. 

Miserable weather today to go with my miserable mood but I´ll just staying warm inside and watching TV. Boys are laid out near the window just enjoying time out.


----------



## holtzchick

Use this as an opportunity to really relax (or try to).. take a nice steamy shower! that'll help


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm so sorry your sick. Hopefully you'll kick this sickness out soon


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, feeling much better today and getting back to normal. Boys have been so good the last week but are so glad to hear me stop coughing...that sure did scare them making all that noise. 

Just thought I´d post a couple of photos over the last few days...here are those little legs sticking out from under that TV unit again....what´s under there that is so exciting.







Love this one of these two cuddling again....






Snowy does so enjoy his sunbathing lol.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

So precious! And I'm starting to think bunnies like finding one tight place to call their own, a little hidey-hole of sorts. Maybe that's why Houdini keeps going under there, and why Monty so loves her Dew box.


----------



## whitelop

Aww they're so cute all cuddled up together. 
And look at Houdini's little back legs, how funny! 

Ellie loves laying in the sun like that. She lays in the sun everyday, its so cute to see them all warm and happy in the sun like that.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy, you´re probably right...he just wiggles under there and digs away...just makes me laugh cos his back legs and bottom always stick out and has got such a cute back end lol. 

I know Ellie´s another sun worshipper...Snowy is always hogging the sun, he just loves sitting there with his face turned into it...I hope they can´t get sunburnt, hadn´t really thought about that. Do bunnies get sunburnt ?? Maybe I´m gonna have to starting putting the factor 30 on him haha.


----------



## JBun

I love the pic of Snowy getting some sun. Is that Bandy sitting above him, on top of the bin. It almost looks like a stuffed animal, haha. And Houdini's fluffy butt sticking out is too funny. I just think it's in their nature, to be drawn to those dark crawly spaces. There's nothing interesting under there, nothing to do, but they still like it.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I know white horses can get sunburned, but Snowy's fur is probably too dense for it to burn him. haha. 
Maybe his ears? I doubt it though, since its through a window and he's not directly in the sun. But I'm not sure?! haha. Thats funny I've never thought about that. 

I just watched a little bit of Lamb Chop on youtube and boy was Shari Lewis the best ventriloquist! I looked for Lamb Chop on netflix, but they didn't have it. It made me sad since they have the Sesame Street starting at the second season. Anyway, the whole time I watched it, it made me think of Bandy. 
I want to see if I can get the patterns to make a Lamb Chop puppet. Wouldn't that be amazing?! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I know, never thought of bunnies getting sunburn....could see Snowy with some cool shades thought haha. You´ve made me want to watch Lamb Chop videos. I loved that puppet and Shari Lewis was awesome. I want to see your Lamb Chop puppet....I´m useless at stuff like that so there´s no way I´m going to try but you are so crafty I am sure it will turn out just like the real thing...off I go to search for Lamb Chop. 

Jenny, yes that is Bandy sitting on the container, that´s one of his favourite places as you can see. And yes, that is definitely Houdini´s new favourite place so I just let him do his own thing there, he can´t do any damage and it keeps him occupied for ages.


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg i lovity LOVE the Houdini legs under the TV unit. Hysterical! What is back there??? I sure wish we knew.......

Snowy looks especially *white* in that sunbathing picture. I do love a white bunny


----------



## holtzchick

Awh! So glad you're feeling better and back to normal  You're buns are gorgeous as per usual, love all the pictures, yes, especially the one with Houdini's legs sticking out and Snowy sunbathing and I LOVE that last picture of Bandy! 

You asked me about bonding on my blog, well, I'm going to try and start dates on the 15th  Are you looking into starting small dates soon or are you periodically letting them out together?


----------



## whitelop

Is that the litter you use for their boxes? It looks strange and like its pretty big pieces. My pellet litter is smaller and more "pellet" like, but I guess theres always in a difference in different countries. haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, I wish I knew what was under there but it´s a complete mystery but Houdini just finds it fascinating and he will squeeze under there to get to it...he is just so comical and those little legs are wriggling about from under there. Bandy gets under there as well and that´s even funnier as those are bigger legs lol. I also love little white bunnies, I´m always amazed how clean he keeps but he does have help getting behind his ears and on the top of his head.

Michelle, haven´t done much yet but want to let them out this week together to see how they do after a couple of weeks separation. 

Yes, Morgan that´s the litter, I suppose some of the pieces are quite big but I´ve tried a few brands and this is the one I like best, no smell whatsoever. it´s a german brand I think Vitakraft.


----------



## whitelop

I can find vitakraft products here sometimes, depending on where I am. I actually like vitakraft quite a bit. 

I bet it is really funny to see Bandy under the tv stand. Haha. He seems so much bigger than the other two because of his fur, but I know he isn't much bigger. They're all so silly and funny! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

They sell loads of vitakraft products over here. I like the wood pellets and paper pellets fromt them but don´t like the food they sell. Most of it´s a coloured mix and the stuff that´s decent comes in 600g boxes and costs a fortune. 

I must see if I can catch Bandy under there....his legs sticking out are even funnier than Houdinis. I do wish I could get him binkying and doing his fab binky 500s. He is so funny to watch but so fast that I´m never quick enough. He zooms round the living room in an out of the furniture and is so quick. And he´s always bouncing in the air...like he´s on springs lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I have been trying to get a video of Ash binkying but he is just too quick...darn it.


----------



## Loopsy

Those legs peeking out are just so adorable.


----------



## lyndym

Pictures of Bandy always give me a little giggle. Something about the way he's sitting on that container. Bunnies do get obsessed over the oddest things like that, and the TV stand! Maybe they just decided to mess with you and make you wonder about it this whole time. 

Glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Bandy is my big furball and I do laugh at him quite a few times a day. He´ll suddenly start bouncing about as though he hasn´t got a care in the world. I actually got a bit of video of him doing it last night and then went and deleted it by mistake...what a bummer. I´ll be watching him tonight to see if I can catch him in action.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just a quick pic...caught them both relaxing this afternoon, my two white bunnies, Bandy as usual on his favourite box.


----------



## JBun

Bandy always reminds me of the older wiser brother. He just has that look to his face. Houdini? Well, we know he's the younger hyper mischievious brother always finding a way to get into trouble. And Snowy? Middle child syndrome, haha. He wants to hang with his big brother, and has occasional spats with the younger one, but still loves him.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, that´s such a lovely way of looking at them. Funny thing is Bandy is the youngest but now does always look like the older, calmer go between. Houdini is definitely the mischievous little rascal....he gets into everything and Snowy is so sweet but has a nippy streak as well. 

I do really look back now and can´t remember what it was like before the arrival of these three and can´t imagine now not having them. I´m sure we all feel the same about our little ones.


----------



## agnesthelion

Bandy is my big furball and I do laugh at him quite a few times a day. He´ll suddenly start bouncing about as though he hasn´t got a care in the world. I actually got a bit of video of him doing it last night and then went and deleted it by mistake...what a bummer. I´ll be watching him tonight to see if I can catch him in action.

^^^has Bandy ever binkyed and accidentally landed on one of the other two? Archie is my bouncy bun and he'll get to binkying or bunny 500ing and land on Agnes. He is SO clumsy. Cracks me up!!

I love Snowys grump face in that picture. And coupled with his red camera eyes.....he looks thoroughly annoyed with having his picture taken! Haha


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, he´s landed on one or the other more than once but he´s really light on his feet. He´s always doing all four binkies...that´s where he jumps completely off the floor into the air. Snowy always has a grump face but he is so cute when he periscopes from behind the coffee table and suddenly this little face appears from nowhere staring right at you. 

I had to laugh tonight as Houdini´s been pooping everywhere, don´t know what´s wrong with him...but as usual, I was thinking when I was collecting them how nice and round and uniform they all are, great poops...what a good boy he is lol.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. POOP WAR! Actually I have no idea why he's pooping on the floor, but at least his poops are perfect! 
I love picking up Ellie's poops and seeing that her poops are perfect, I feel like it takes such a load of my mind! haha. I'm sure it takes it off of everyone elses too, when everything is round and uniform.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That´s me as well, I pick them up and look at them carefully and then usually smile....how weird are we all....poops making us getting all excited lol. We are all poop obssessed but it is nice when others understand the same obsession haha.


----------



## lyndym

Bandy takes up almost that whole box! I forgot to respond to some of the Lambchop comments that were floating around.. I used to watch Lambchop all the time in elementary school! I forgot about those videos. 

Doc used to binky on top of Dora all the time! Usually his combination binky/running circuit includes landing in the litterbox for a brief second and immediately leaping out of it, (very, very messy), and sometimes Dora would be munching innocently in the box and all of a sudden have Doc on top of her. I would sometimes be worried because she was a tiny girl, but she never seemed to mind much!

It is funny and strange how we're all obsessed with poop. Well, rabbit poop isn't usually gross, so it shouldn't seem that weird to other people! Just the other morning I was marveling at Doc and how every time I clean his litter box, he'll go poop in a huuuuge yet organized pile. I was praising how big his pile of poop was as well. And Rory has been pooping a lot more than when I first got her! I suppose she is growing, she looks bigger in pictures I uploaded today compared to her first few days home. So she's been getting praised for her increase in poops.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, Bandy is our official Lamb Chop...probably because of all that hair round his face but he just reminded me of that darn puppet and Morgan agreed so the name has stuck. 

I am always amazed by the amount of poop that comes out of these three. I also always laugh when you´ve just cleaned the tray and put fresh hay there and one of them will have been sitting there for a while munching and when he goes, there´s a massive mound of poops all in one place....yes, they do poop an awful lot but that´s a good thing for us. 

By the way, time out went well yesterday, they were out for around 3 hours before I had to put one away so that was really good. I may have another little time out session again today to keep up the momentum.


----------



## agnesthelion

Glad to hear their time out went well!! I love to hear bunnies getting along 

Yes poop, poop, poop! Definite topic with rabbit owners.

Speaking of I gave my sister a random rabbit poop lesson the other day when we were on the phone. She is one of my bun sitters when we go to DC and I was cleaning litterboxes and talking to her at the same time so I told her about poops and Cecotropes. She was thoroughly horrified...."they EAT their poop!?" she said. I forget how used to it rabbit owners are. I guess maybe that's a gross fact for people to learn about! Haha


----------



## indianavex

agnesthelion said:


> She was thoroughly horrified...."they EAT their poop!?" she said. I forget how used to it rabbit owners are. I guess maybe that's a gross fact for people to learn about! Haha



This is the definition of what it feels like to be the only rabbit owner out of my friends and family! They're all disgusted my rabbit eats her poop and horrified I let her lick me despite that fact. What can I say? As a bunny owner, I'm usually pleased as punch she wants to groom me at all and proud I very rarely find uneaten cecals! When they hear me congratulate her on a nice, big pile of pretty, perfect-looking poop they look at me like I'm nuts!


----------



## whitelop

You only really think about the cecal eating, when you share food with them. Its that awkward moment when you're like "oh, here take a bit of my grape" gives bite to bunny, then eats the rest of the grape, swallows then realizes they eat their own poop! hahah. Yes, it has happened to me on countless occasions where I share food with Foo or Ellie and then think back to it. 
BUT they have "clean" poop, as in they only eat hay and greens and some pellets, so its not like other animal poop at all. To me, totally clean and okay! haha. 
Isn't it great to own rabbits? It takes a special person to have them and love them like we do.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Too right you all are...we are so lucky to own such awesome little creatures who surprise us every day. I also laugh when I think of Snowy covering me with little licks and then thinking he´s probably just been down there eating his poops. Can´t say it really bothers me now. As Morgan says, they´re really clean poop so who cares. 

Haven´t had time to have them out together today as I was late home and had to do stuff so couldn´t watch them. They seem Ok and I´ll have more time over the weekend so we´ll probably try again. 

Did I tell you I bought some craisins after all this talk on here and they absolutely love them....I´ve only given them two so far, one yesterday and one today as I´m terrified of overdosing them.


----------



## whitelop

I feel the same with the craisins. I only give Ellie like one or two at a time, one time I gave her three and the next day I thought something was wrong but it was the linoleum, LOL. 
Ellie goes crazy for the craisins though! Jennifer sent her some pomagranite infused craisins and she LOVES them! haha. They DO taste pretty good, but I only ate one to test them!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m sure mine would eat the whole bag if they got the chance. They didn´t like them immediately, had a sniff and a little bite but the second time, they took the whole thing out of my hand and disappeared. I just bought another bag at the supermarket today as they were a really good price so they´ve got lots to keep them going. 

I used to eat them myself as I like them on my cereal so maybe I´m be having some with them too.


----------



## agnesthelion

I'm not a craisin fan  I know, how can I be a rabbit owner and not like craisins! Haha. It's the raisin part. I ate so many as a kid and then I got sick one time and I've just never been able to get over it.

And yes, licking and sharing food with our poop eating fur babies. Haha. We all need help!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, the crasins in this household are very popular. It is so hard sometimes to only give them one but I resist the temptation. 

Just though I´d put this pic on of fluffy butt, I love his all out stretches. 







And here´s Houdini lounging in his litter tray...


----------



## lyndym

Chris, I just had to show Luke pictures of Bandy yesterday. He loved them!

I don't really have craisins in the house very often, but I got some great freeze-dried banana pieces. They're perfect for the old egg carton "treat dispenser" I have, their size makes it difficult for them to just fall out the holes. It drives Doc nuts, trying to get the bits of banana out. 

Lisa, you got sick from too many raisins?? That had to have been a toooonn of raisins!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lyndy, that is so funny and Bandy is such a lovable little bunny with all that hair, have just been grooming him as he was cleaning himself and I get a bit paranoid about him and the other two who also groom him eating too much hair...it just gets everywhere.

I bought some banana chips as well as they love fresh banana but I thought of using them as a treat in a new game I got for them as they wouldn´t be as messy as fresh banana...well, it´s for dogs but I though I´d try it out on them where you cover the treat and they have to get the cover off to get the treat. I´ll let you know how they do with it.


----------



## JBun

Snowy just looks so tiny next to Bandy. They're both so cute! Houdini looks so comfy in his litter box. Baby likes sleeping in hers too, instead of on her fleece. Good thing we keep them clean


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I know, the difference in size is so funny but they are such bosom buddies and love cuddling together. Houdini is always sleeping in that litter box, it´s one of the best things I bought for him and is really big so he fits in there fine. I do change it regularly and he loves pulling his hay down into it so it must be comfy. Í was actually thinking of buying another one for the other two boys as they can dig in it as well as it has the surround.


----------



## whitelop

I love that Bandy stretches his legs out behind him. hahaha. My moms dogs do that and she calls it the "frog dog" pose. LOL. 
I don't really like craisins that much either, I can eat like 1 and then I don't like them anymore. But little Ellie almost took me finger off the other day when I gave her some!


----------



## agnesthelion

lyndym said:


> Lisa, you got sick from too many raisins?? That had to have been a toooonn of raisins!



It wasn't because of raisins I just coincidently got a stomach bug after and then you know how you subcontiously associate getting sick with the last thing you ate? That's what happened.

Chris love the picture of Bandy in his litterbox! Your 3 are super professionals at lounging. They've got that down


----------



## PaGal

Your buns are all so handsome!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, Bandy looks so funny with his legs stretched behind him. That's funny that Houdini lays in his litter tray, the only time Ash goes in his litter tray is to eat the hay, and to poop and pee. 

Lisa, I can totally understand you not liking the Raisins after you ate them and then got sick, once I was eating Pancakes and I got sick afterwards, I didn't eat Pancakes again for like 1-2 years.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks everyone, I think they´re three lovely little boys. I just had to put this one on. Snowy had finishing eating and fell asleep in his food bowl...it just made me laugh so much. 






And here´s Houdini eating from his favourite place...that´s Snowy totally ignoring him on the other side of the fence.






And lastly, the three of them out together yesterday...they did really well. I haven´t time to let them out together today as I´ve only just got back so it´ll probably have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## JBun

Awww, Chris that's adorable! Snowy is just such a cute little bun, but I am a bit biased and just love cute little white rabbits


----------



## agnesthelion

He fell asleep in his food bowl! Omg, that is classic! Reminds m of funniest home videos with puppies getting tired and then tipping over in their food. Was Snowy hitting the bottle again and got a little tipsy? Hahahahahahahah

Love seeing all 3 of your boys out together. It is just not common and you should feel proud that you have a trio of males that get along. Amazing!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, he is a really cute little guy and so affectionate. I was walking round carrying him this morning and he just loves cuddle and kisses your nose and face all the time. I just howled when I saw him, obviously had worn himself out and just flopped in the bowl.

Lisa, yes he´d been running about with Bandy so must have been a bit tired. don´t think he´d been on the hard stuff but he just flopped where he fell, it make me laugh so much. 

I am lucky with these three and love seeing them out together and they are gettting on nearly all the time now. They obviously do love each other but I think it´s probably a little bit of kiddies being boisterous when they face off. 

Let´s face it girls, they are all just gorgeous. I love Agnes and Archie and the pics of yours Jenny were adorable. I´m just a bunny fan, yes mine are mine but I love seeing an hearing about yours as well, must admit pics of them all always brighten my day.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG, he fell asleep in his food bowl. Lol. He must have been pretty tired. Your three are soo cute. I love hearing about them. And Lisa is right, it is not common that three males get along with eatchother.

And white rabbits are my favorite too. I was even thinking about getting a Dwarf Hotot.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, that bunny is so cute, just love those little grump faces. I love it with them after dinner time at night when they all quieten down and stretch out when they´re full lol.


----------



## lyndym

!!! The photo of Snowy asleep in his bowl! Most priceless thing I've seen all day. His fur just looks so soft, too. It's strange how rabbits have different types of fur - Doc is a fluffy type of soft, Rory is kind of a powdery soft, and Dora was a silky soft. Also differences in binkies.. Doc is INSANE and frequently loses control of himself when he really gets going, Aurora is either super fast or does stationary little hops, and Dora was super graceful. Speaking of crazy play time Doc, he just did about half a dozen fast circles and rocketed himself into the litterbox, which almost fell over. Really glad it didn't, that is always a pain!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I know, I love grump faces too. How are your three doing?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Keeping me busy as usual Elise, Houdini being naughty today jumping over the enclosure twice so he got put in the sin bin again...he´s a little chancer, he never gives up lol. 

Snowy is his usual cuddly self and Bandy is just Bandy, my little fluffball.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

lol, it seems like Houdini spends a lot of his time jumping over enclosures. I love how Snowy is such a sweet little cuddle bun, never getting into trouble. He's an angel. Bandy is such a cute little lamb chop and a fluffball. lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha Elise, yes Houdini does live up to his name, always getting out of impossible places knowing that you´ll tell him off but he just can´t help himself..he´s a little devil but so smart. 

Snowy is my little sweetheart and I must get my friend to take a photo when he´s with me as he just loves giving kisses. 

Bandy is my little lamb chop. He now accepts grooming but only for a little while but he binkies and runs with such abandon, he´s a joy to watch. His little leaps off the floor are so funny, I must get him on video.


----------



## holtzchick

I always knew you and Morgan called him lambchop but I'd never seen the videos... LOL we have a lambchop giant plushie in our store and everytime I see it now I just want to laugh! I can't believe I've never heard of lambchop!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes Houdini, is soo smart! He always escapes from places, he's like a magician. lol.

I'd love to see a picture of Snowy giving kisses, I'm sure everyone else would too.

Have you seen Star Trek? If you have, I wanted to say that Bandy reminds me of a tribble. lol.


----------



## holtzchick

Any news today? You're lucky its afternoon there.. :/ I would kill for it to be afternoon and preferably after work!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I was back late again and had them out for a little while together and they were Ok so things are moving in the right direction. I´m busy tomorrow and Friday so I´ll probably concentrate on them at the weekend as I´ve got a bit of time. 

I took this video the other day, I just laughed at Houdini attempting to get Bandy to groom him and then Snowy flopping behind them. 




[/URL[/COLOR]http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh606/chrisdoc17/Floppingbunnies_zpsf6b1dd74.mp4http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh606/chrisdoc17/Floppingbunnies_zpsf6b1dd74.mp4]


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sorry, here´s it is...


----------



## agnesthelion

Holy smokes your buns are too flipping cute!!!! Bandy is so cute in real life. Well video isnt real life, haha, but he's way cuter than his photos show. Like, you know how some people arent photogenic?......I think it's like that with rabbits too. Archie is way cuter in person. Bandy has to be the same because he is a doll in videos.
Anyway, I likeness how Bandy flops and Snowy flops. Two dead bunnies!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Lisa, I think they´re all cute. It was just funny how Houdini flopped to get Bandy to groom him and then Bandy totally ignored him. And then Snowy just flopped behind them...I had to laugh. Houdini does that with Bandy all the time. The other day he flopped and he was sort of moving along on his stomach to get him head under Bandys...it was so comical.


----------



## whitelop

I tried to watch the video last night on my phone, but photobucket hates my phone and froze it. 
I just watched it and ohmygoodness! They are so cute! Houdini, trying desperately to get groomed and Lambchop just walks away! And the flop that Snowy did! WOW, I saw his front feet stick up in the air, he was about to be directly on his back!
They are so funny! 

What were you watching? I wouldn't tell if it was in English or Spanish, but to me it kind of sounded like soap opera. haha.


----------



## agnesthelion

I heard the tv on too Morgan, it sounded like English to me


----------



## agnesthelion

Btw I asked on my blog but didn't get an answer,....how do you post videos on RO?

Yes feel free to laugh....I'm computer challenged.....


----------



## whitelop

I use tinypic to post the videos or you could use photobucket or youtube. I'm not sure how to use youtube, ask Missy she's really tech savvy I think.
When I use tiny pic, it gives you the option to get pick 'video' then you find the file in your computer to post it, then you put the link or whatever and it makes it like Chris's video where you just click on it. Photobucket and tinypic are the same thing but tinypic is SO much easier to work, its so straight forward. 

I think it was english too on the tv, but to me it still sounded like a soap opera. haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, sorry I missed that. I use photobucket to upload and then copy the code onto here and you just click on to watch. I have tried to upload some stuff on youtube but I kept getting a fault. Maybe I´ll go back and try again.


----------



## agnesthelion

Thanks gals,,,,I use picasa and I think it's the code part that confuses me. Same with when I post pictures I have to post as an attachment because I don't understand where the link/code is for my pictures. I think maybe it's picasa....
UHg I'm really not a stupid person I swear! I've never been tech savvy. It makes me feel so dumb!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, things just don´t work as they should do. My laptop is driving me nuts today, I´ve been trying to upload photos onto a rental site for a client and it´s taking forever, those things drive me mad. I feel like throwing the **** thing across the room but I can´t afford a new one lol. 

Just been cleaning the boys´ scent glands...yuk, they sure do get dirty..they weren´t very keen but I managed to finish it...well, still got Bandy to catch and clean, that´s gonna be tricky with all that hair and he´s not very pleased with me as I was cutting the hair on his feet earlier and grooming him.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, this is the second video I took, I´ve uploaded via youtube but it sure takes a long time too and I was trying to add music...I just don´t have the patience for all this stuff but here it is. Just Snowy and Houdini on different sides of the fence but I love how Houdini flops for Snowy...it is so cute.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxfewRCmTSY[/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, what a cute video! I loved how Houdini flopped twice for Snowy. Soo adorable.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, it does make me laugh,he does it all the time when he´s at the other side of the fence and Snowy does it as well for Houdini, they are just so funny together. I´m just downloading another video of them out together, they did have a niggle at the end but it was Ok so once it´s uploaded, I´ll put it on here.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Cool, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

When they do that...flip for one another..is that called the, "I'm happier than you!", game? They're so cute! He flops with so much enthusiasm


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, I´d love to know what that means when they flop for each other as they both do it and they do still have some issues. But it is so laid back flopping that they make me laugh and I so love seeing them do it as it´s so sort of free. You might see Buster do that for his little girl now, who knows lol.


----------



## agnesthelion

HAhahah your buns are the best floppers Chris! How cute is that!?!? I love it!

Yes I do think it's the I'm happier than you game. Especially because they flop with such vim and vigor. Haha its making me laugh again thinking of it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, this is Snowy kissing mommy...I look awful, Sunday morning, just out of bed but he is just so cute.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, I´m have a bunny overload today, took some photos and just had to post. 

Snowy flopped out and dead to the world, how cute is he, my little cuddle bun.






This is actually for Katie as have the two cages with an xpen round them which makes for more space when they´re not out. 






And this is Bandy, I just love that little Lamb Chop face and he just reminds me of Buster.


----------



## agnesthelion

Look at Bandy and snowy cuddled in that one picture, oh my too cute!

You do not look bad at all I love pictures of people snuggling with their buns  I think i posted a morning picture of myself once too 

Snowy flopped is hysterical too, he is one relaxed bun.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Those two just cuddle all the time and I love seeing them. 

Sometimes, I just don´t know who my favourite is as they are all so unique. Snowy is just a cutie and I love seeing him just flopped out and so comfortable he doesn´t even move when I take a photo. I took the other photo this morning before I cleaned and i had to laugh as he had celery breath as he´d just been eating the leaves but I don´t mind, he can kiss me anytime. 

They are part of my life now and I adore them all just as we all do... what little stars they are for all of us.


----------



## agnesthelion

Hahaha celery breath


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, i´m not keen on giving them the celery cos you have to take off the outside and it can get stuck so I just give them leaves cos it´s so cheap but they still smell of celery but I kinda of like it and laugh when I smell it...they eat so many greens that I´m glad only a few smell and Snowy just looks at me with a silly face when I tell him and just kisses me...how can I get mad at them lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, Snowy looks so cute when he is doing a Dead Bunny Flop!

I don't think you look bad, it is so cute to see Snowy giving you kisses.

Bandy is soo adorable, he does remind me of Buster a lot.


----------



## whitelop

You don't look bad at all! You look like me on a Sunday morning! Like right now! hahaha. I love how dark your hair is, my hair is lighter than that now, but I want it as dark as yours! haha. 
Snowy is so cute! I just want to squeeze him! 
I love to see Bandy and Snowy cuddling, its so cute. That flop of Snowy's is pretty impressive!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I´ve changed my hair colour so many times from reddish to darker but I´ve settled on this at the moment or the colour doesn´t last very long as my roots grow really quickly. 

Snowy is a great little flopper and he was really out of it there, he didn´t even move when I got near him. And I squeeze him all the time, he´s such a little cutie and he loves been cuddled. 

Bandy and Snowy are just so good together, I laugh at them sometimes as Snowy chases him when food is about but nothing serious just like, I´m first so hang back there. But then, they just cuddle up and it´s so good to see them, they are just such good little buddies.


----------



## Chrisdoc

So, here´s the other video. I was trying to put some nice soothing music with it but it hasn´t work. You can see them all out together, with a little niggle between Snowy and Houdini at the end but nothing serious. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVVyb86vJVc[/ame]


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

the music works! cute video


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

They are adorable as ever.

At the very end of the video where Houdini jumped at Snowy and ran off, it looked like Houdini climbed up the cage. Did he? it was hard to tell.

I think its best to watch the video on the page instead of having to click on a link to get to it. So I have finally learned how to post Youtube videos on the blog instead of having to click on a link to get to the video, and I posted a video of Ash on my blog.


----------



## holtzchick

I turned it to HD so it was nice and crisp. Yeah that's not at all what my buns look like when they nip each other.. It's wierd. Maybe I will take a video of their date today so you can see what their body language is like.... :-/

LMAO.. I took my pre-workout since I'm going to the gym in a moment and so when I started to watch the video, the music gave me insane anxiety since it's starting to kick in! 

I just love your bunnies, they're the best and I still think it's super cool that you have 3 males!!


----------



## JBun

Lol, that was too funny! Snowy's just sitting there peacefully grooming to this lovely calm music, then BAM! Houdini's there. You do have a few things going for you. It looked to me like Houdini was just hopping up to say hi, but it startled Snowy and he reacted by lunging at Houdini. Then you see Houdini's little tail sticking up, and it looks like he's thinking of going at Snowy, but Snowy just hops away, and then Houdini does, and they just avoid each other. I think they are still a little sensitive to each other others actions, because of the fighting in the past, and (at least in this instance) seem to overreact a little, but the avoidance after, was a really good thing. It looked positive to me. They were both thinking about it, and instead of reacting and getting in a tussle, they just hopped away from each other. Bravo boys!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, yes, Houdini just hopped into his cage, he has to hop on top first but they all do it so I put cardboard on there so their legs don´t go through as I had a scare months ago when Houdi got his leg stuck and struggled and he was limping for a while and it must have hurt cos I held him with me for about two hours...poor little soul. 

Michelle, yes I just wanted you to see how they interact. And thanks for the compliment..I think they are just great and love having my three little boys. I liked that music but chose it mainly because it was the only one that was, more or less, the same length as the video. Yes, take some video of yours as it´s easier for us and you to go back and see exactly what you mean if it´s on film. 

Jenny,when they´re out together they do that sometimes and it´s like they don´t sometimes trust each other and it´s like..go away and leave me alone. But they are out together now for quite a few hours and they leave other alone most of the time. They are so much better now and I love seeing them all out together again.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That's what I thought he did. He looked like he climbed it no problem lol. I can see why you put cardboard there, poor little Houdini at least he didn't get an injury from it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, they all love climbing on top of the cage, sometimes they´ll just sit up there looking out and resting...I have to change the cardboard though as they like sitting up there chewing it as well. When I bought Houdini´s cage, I didn´t realise it only had an opening at the top but he soon learnt to jump out of it but now they can all easily jump in and out. They´d be great on an agility course lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, Ash likes to sit atop high things also. I wonder why they all do that, maybe each bun wants to be king of the house, lol.

You took the words right out of my mouth Chris, I bet your three would do awesome on a rabbit agility course!


----------



## lyndym

Wow, I was also surprised by Houdini's great leap at the end! What a cute video, I of course giggled when the camera panned over to Bandy just chilling under the chair. He never fails to put a smile on my face! Also, wouldn't you know, but Doc is out right now and started grooming himself just like Snowy in the video as soon as I started watching! He can't even see the video (hahaha).


----------



## Chrisdoc

Houdini is a great jumper and he so used to jumping in and out of his cage now, it´s second nature. the other two make me laugh cos when everything´s open, they go in there to pinch is food and just have a look around. When I´m ready to put them in for the night, I just have to put his pellets in his food bowl and he´s in there, up and over lol.

Bandy is so cute and his face is a picture. His favourite place is actually on the dining room chair. If I can´t see him, I always know he´s under there. 

that´s so funny, doc grooming at the same time as you watching Snowy, I do think they look really alike, Snowy´s a miniature version of Doc.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ahhh yes I love the picture of you two snuggling!!! And Bandy does have a Buster face in that picture! Thank you for the pen pic as well


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Katie, I always think of Bandy when I see Buster, it´s that furry face and they have the same ears. I love cuddling Snowy and he just loves it. He´s the only one who does, the others tolerate but prefer to be on the ground. 

It´s always useful to see how other people have their stuff organised. I did that just to give them a bit more room. They do use the smaller cage as they like resting on the raised area where the food bowl is but they usually sleep in the enclosure and when I had bonding problems, it meant that I could let two out and the other one would still have some run to move about and jump. Houdini does crazy runs from one end of it to the other.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

They have the same cute furry faces and man I love those ears, those are my favorite thing to draw is his ears, and I love their front paws because they're so pointy! 

I hope Phoebe will be able to tolerate being picked up from time to time, maybe her bravery will rub off on Buster lol. I think it already has because hes been adventuring...ok ok, I think he is just searching for her! Well silly BUN! She's just in the living room! 

Oh and I love the cute picture of Snowy flopped out!!!! Extreme sweetness in that little face!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love his front paws as well and Buster´s are just the same, I think it´s cos they stick out from under all that hair, I love it when he sits like Buster´s sitting in his avatar pic. 

Snowy is such a cutie, he didn´t even move when I went to take that pic he just has such a lovable face.


----------



## agnesthelion

I'm am VERY impressed with Snowy and Houdinis handling of conflict here  That could have been a full blown fight but they almost resolved it on their own! Which to me is just as positive in bunny speak. I also think Snowy was surprised as well. And then he was like "oh ok you are not the boogeybunny....I'll just hop back to my cage to think this through" 

I love your boys Chris. Such fabulous buns!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, that´s why I call these their niggles as it blows over straight away and they go to separate spaces, bunnies are much smarter than people give them credit for. They are out for much longer now and they are so good about it and if I think it may get serious, I split them up. I just love my three boys and couldn´t imagine it any other way now.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Have decided to change their hay again as they don´t seem to be eating much of the stuff that they used to love which my friend´s been bringing from Gibraltar. Think they prefer the greener (of course more expensive) stuff from the local store so I bought a bag today and they´ve all been trying it again. I might try and mix a little bit to get rid of the other stuff as I still have two bags left but I´m hoping that they´ll eat more now, they used to be really good but haven´t been eating much for the last week and I was getting worried. Houdini hasn´t been eating many of his pellets either but have checked him and he looks Ok and has been running about earlier but I´ll keep my eye on him. Poops look normal.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Houdini is fine, he was eating the food from the other other two´s bowl yesterday, think it must have been his new bowl which he didn´t like. They definitely like the new hay better and are eating it well, obviously they´ve got refined tastes lol. 

Just wanted to post a couple of photos of my little boys...







I just love Bandy´s little face






I love the way Houdini sits with his paws on the basket.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sorry, posted Bandy twice, twice the cuteness haha.

Here´s Houdini


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Chrisdoc said:


>



This is ripe for a caption contest.

"I'll get you for this, hooman"


----------



## whitelop

They're all so cute! I think the picture of Snowy on the bed is my most favorite picture of him ever!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chris, they are adorable! I loved the pictures especially the one of Houdini's paws on his basket.

Hahaha Missy, that is a pretty good picture for a caption contest! I loved your caption too.

Here's mine: "Just you wait and see whats coming for you hooman.......Just you wait!"


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hey girls, those are so funny or.... this is mine hooman, just keep your paws off it...

Morgan, I took a few photos of him on the bed as it´s the first time he´d been in the bedroom. He was great cos he never peed on it and he just sat there and posed. I must post a couple of the others as they came out really well. I just love that little face. Hey, I noticed you´d changed your avatar, I´m getting Ellie anxiety from not seeing her, can´t wait for you to sort your batteries out lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes you should post the others. He looks so cute sitting on the bed with his cute little face. I put Ash on the bed once, and he just pooped and peed on it .


----------



## PaGal

They are adorable and also do a very good job of showing just how different buns can be. They all have such a different look to their faces that give them different expressions.

What breed of bun is Houdini?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Houdini is a netherland dwarf and is such a little rascal, he certainly keeps me on my toes. He´s the only one I worry about leaving unsupervised as he can jump almost anywhere although he is a lot calmer now than he was but he is so smart sometimes I can´t believe what he gets up to. He´s quite small only about 1.2 kg and it always amazes me when I see Thumper or Monty or any of the other giants the difference in size. I do love the big buns but can´t imagine having one, mine enough enough as it is lol.


----------



## whitelop

I also couldn't imagine having a giant bunny! But sometimes I think I would like a flemish to bond Ellie to! hahaha. How funny would that be. 
But yes, Houdini is too smart for his own good! He's so crazy!


----------



## lyndym

Ahh Morgan please get a flemmie as Ellie's friend, that would be too funny!

Lovely pictures, Chris, as always! A particularly cute shot of Houdini, his face shows his big personality.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ellie and a flemmie, that would be really something, a bit Shya and Kai, I bet she´d look amazing and I bet she´d boss him about haha. I just love how gentle this bigs are, it´s just hard for us small bun owners to imagine as I can pick Snowy up in one hand. 

Yes, Houdini is one big personality. He´s now decided he doesn´t like his food bowl which hangs on the side of the cage. I used one of these so he can´t push it about and tip it over, that´s one of his favourite games. He´s had it for ages and suddenly at the end of last week, he seemed to be leaving pellets and wasn´t eating many of them. As there are always some left now, there seemed to be lots of food in there. I also noticed the last few days also that he´s been eating the other two´s food from their bowl when he´s out. So, this morning, I put some in a bowl on the floor and he´s eating fine....what are they like. Now, I´ll have to go and find a bowl that´s heavier, have seen a nice one in the pet shop, as he is just pushing it all around the cage and has tipped it over. 

It´s really funny actually how something, they get a fixation on something and won´t leave it alone. They were chewing and licking the cage bars so, in their favourite spot, I hung a piece of cardboard and they´d been nibbling on that instead. Well, last night, Snowy was pulling it to bits with such force, I thought he was gonna rip it right off there. He´s never done it in that way before and there were bits of torn cardboard all over the place. He kept going back and back.....would I like to get in that little head to see what him and the others are thinking. 

Another cute photo of Bandy and Snowy...they are such cuddlers.






And another...


----------



## PaGal

Chris...thank you. so that is what a netherland dwarf looks like. It's kind of funny, I have heard so many people talking about them but I don't think I've actually seen a picture with anyone saying this is my netherland dwarf to put it together in my head. Their faces look so round and chubby. I had a small bun many years ago. I didn't know all that I know now or interact like I do with Thumper but we did enjoy him. He had no problems being picked up although he did scratch the heck out of my daughter twice wearing shorts. Each time she was sitting on the floor holding him when something spooked him. She would hold on firmer and try to calm him but get so scratched in the process. I kept telling her just let him run. He couldn't get out of the two rooms. 

I can't imagine having a small bun now. I also can't imagine not having a bun in my life and will probably always have a flemmie. I know not all bun personalities are exactly alike but the do for the most part seem to be so laid back. One girl and I sat yesterday petting Thump for about 30 minutes, she was petting his face and the back of his neck while I petted everywhere else. I didn't pet his belly as he was a meatloaf but he didn't mind anywehere else, just laid there like he was in heaven.

Thumper likes to throw his veggie bowl around but only after he has ate the veggies.


----------



## whitelop

Foo loved to throw her bowls around too. I gave her heavy ceramic ones and she threw them too. Ellie only throws the little plastic bowls she used to eat out of that I now give her as toys. She can't lift the heavy ceramic ones she has now. 

Bandy and Snowy are SO cute. Oh my. They look so happy and comfortable together!


----------



## JBun

Snowy always looks so comfortable when he's snuggling with Bandy. It's almost like he knows Bandy's his protector, so he just conks right out.

That's weird about Houdini and his food bowl. You could try washing it out really good. I've heard of rabbits stop using their food bowls cause of some sort of weird smell.


----------



## Chrisdoc

They just are so comfortable together that I could take loads of photos of them cuddling...well, yes I do but I just love seeing them so laid back with each other. 

Yes, don´t know why he´s suddenly done that as the smell of it hasn´t changed. Anyway, I´m gonna get him a heavy ceramic one, I saw it in the pet shop a while ago but thought it was a bit expensive but heh, if you can´t spoil them sometimes. 

Denise, they have a sort of squarish flat head and quite short ears. They do say that they´re hyper active and they´re right and they are great little jumpers. He is much better about being handled than he used to be and I can pick him up and he´ll stay still for a while and he´ll let me check him out and trim his nails. He is quite skittish though and is easily spooked. He heard something yesterday night and this is his "what is that" stance.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just to show that Bandy loves cuddling with either of them. Him and Houdini keeping each other warm this afternoon.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, I love the pictures of them cuddling together.

I was looking at the first page of your blog a couple days ago and I had forgotten how cute Bandy was as a baby. He reminded me of a hotot with those huge looking black eyes. 

Do Houdini and Snowy cuddle together anymore?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, I´m just downloading pics and video. Snowy was grooming Houdini today...I am so happy with their together time today, they were out for about 4 hours and although I was keeping my eye on them, there was no real niggles and they sat close by or together for quite a while. I think they are getting over their differences so I´ll try and get them out tomorrow even if it´s only for a few hours and also over the weekend. I was pleased how things went, if they are looking at each other, I just talk to them and warn them and it seems to work. I am one happy bunny mom tonight.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, here are the three of them together, it was so exciting seeing them so relaxed.






Don´t they look relaxed all together






Hopefully, I´ll be able to post the video tomorrow, it´s late now and it just takes too long lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, I'm glad they are starting to spend more time and less fighting together. I can't wait to see all three of them snuggling in a picture together again.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just downloading the video on youtube of them all together, it just takes so long...will probably post tomorrow.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes I see what you mean, when I was uploading my videos of Ash it would take so long. Why can't darn Youtube make it quicker, lol.


----------



## holtzchick

bleh that's nothing... before youtube, I tried uploading to Photobucket.... took me 15 minutes and then it stalled at 100% so I got mad and just went to youtube


----------



## Chrisdoc

Michelle, I hate them both. I´ve had the same problem with Photobucket where it uploads 100% and then you go on there and the video´s not there. I´m having similar problems with youtube where it´s uploading but then it says that there´s an error...why is it all so complicated....aaaarrrrgghhhhhhssd:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just had to post this link, easter photos of bunnies, sheep, ducks, chicks, etc. They are all so cute and I think the first bunny has the biggest ears I´ve ever seen...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...unny-Meet-rabbit-ears-longer-entire-body.html


----------



## Chrisdoc

Finally, I managed to get this on youtube. The three boys together and Snowy doing a bit of grooming

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac2t5i80J5g[/ame]


----------



## PaGal

You're bunnies are all so handsome! They really are striking.

I want an English lop with those long, long ears.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Denise, I love them to bits and so glad they´re getting on better now. 

I just loved all those photos but those ears are soooo long....I do so love big ears on a bunny that´s why I like the flemmies so much.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow! That bunny with long ears was amazing! He looks so adorable with those long ears trailing behind him.

And that video is great! Its so nice seeing all three adorable bunnies together.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks, I just love seeing them together. Am trying to upload more videos to YouTube but just have so many problems and it takes so long ssd:

Was going through photos today and found these ones which I just love. 












Snowy at his weigh in





Bandy & Houdini





Snowy-this toilet roll is mine lol





I just like this one of Bandy





And he´s just so funny in this.





That´s all for now folks :big kiss:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, they are all great pics. I love the one where Snowy was sitting in scale. Ash would never fit in a scale like that. And I love the one where Snowy is holding on to his toilet paper tube and making sure no one would get it from him. :adorable:


----------



## agnesthelion

I'm trying to get caught up on blogs....aaah so many new pics of the boys!!!

First off the recent ones here must have been when bandy was a baby...he looks so little and his mane isn't poofy yet 

I love the ones of all 3 it's so great to see them all together and relaxed. I also 
like the one with snowy on the bed. Oh and the ones of snowy and bandy against the white blanket......they really are so WHITE 

I just love your boys very handsome.

Houdini reminds me a bit of Archie....big personality, keeps you on your toes. Mine are very particular about their food dish. If it gets too dirty they won't eat our of it.hahaha


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are all so funny sometimes, a bit like us that they get fussy about certain things. I groomed bandy this morning with a new mit I got yesterday and I´ve been pulling hair out of my mouth ever since lol.

Just had to share this....boy, I wouldn´t to be feeding this fellow, take a look

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...bs--thats-heavier-average-year-old-child.HTML

Houdini now loves his new bowl and he can´t throw it about as it´s a bit heavier. 

Last night, I was watching Bandy flopping in the cage, he is so cute so I´ll have to try and catch it on video for ya all to laugh at.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Back again with more photos, I just love seeing them fast asleep, well I love seeing anyone´s bun fast asleep, they are just too cute.






And this is Snowy in his little house fast asleep.


----------



## Chrisdoc

A bit of an overload today but I managed to get the videos on to YouTube...hurray. 

I love this one of Houdini, he´s got this thing about licking the cage bars...that little tongue is so cute.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=651A8D7FMlA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Chrisdoc

Didn´t embed the first time, don´t know why, let´s see if it does this time.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=651A8D7FMlA[/ame]


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

It didn't embed the first time because the feature= part was at the end. 

HAHAHA cute tongue!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Missy I´ll know to look next time. They seem to have been uploading quicker today...thank goodness


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, they are so handsome. I love the part where Houdini starts licking at the bars of the pen. So cute.


----------



## agnesthelion

Chris snowy really is a good flopper  haha. Is this the bars of the cage they are obsessed with licking or is it just Houdini? Such funny buns! Are the done with behind the tv now??


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, they all love licking and rattling the bars, you can see the cardboard I put on there so they´d eat it instead of chewing the bars. Snowy´s been demolishing it the last few days so I´ll soon have to put another piece. 

The TV unit still fascinates them, they are just so funny when they disappear under there and then reappear. 

I ordered the food yesterday from Amazon and it should arrive next Monday. It´s the Excel food they really liked, they aren´t keen on the last pellets I bought and seem to be eating less so hopefully once I get this, we´ll be back to normal. I also ordered a willow tube, they loved the last one. 

They also sell the Oxbow papaya tablets which I wanted to buy but they won´t arrive at my síster´s house as they don´t deliver in Spain until after she comes here so I´ll wait until she goes back and then order and she can post them to me. That´s great as I´ve been reading that some people can no longer get hold of them.

A long day today so I´m absolutely knackered but my friend went to the market this morning to get my weekly herbs for them. Two bunches of basil, it does smell so good and two bunches of dill...they absolutely adore both so I´m very happy. 

I let all three out together tonight as I didn´t get back until after 8 but ended up putting Snowy away as him and Houdini were a bit nippy, probably because they´re quite energetic when they´ve been penned all day so I´ll be in most of the day tomorrow so will get them all out earlier. 

Just adding this video of Bandy binkying, he is so funny. Excuse the mess in the house, this before I re-organised. I´ll be re-organising this weekend to accomodate my visitors who arrive Monday.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y1i2JvoTTI[/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww Chris, Bandy is so cute binkying about the house. I love it when bunnies binky its so cute and unique, I mean how many other animals jump really high and do twists and other cool things in the air .

I was also wondering do you have a favorite bun? I know you love all your buns but is there one you like a little more than the other two?


----------



## whitelop

Awww I can't wait until your mom and sister get there! I bet you miss them so. I'm sure you guys are going to have a blast! 
I'll have to watch the video in a bit, I'm off to wash dishes and then go to the farm store! haha. 
The animals are aging me! LOLd


----------



## holtzchick

It's so nice to have family visiting! How long has it been since you've seen them?

My dad is actually coming back to Canada tomorrow and it's been since thanksgiving that I last saw him. It's such a nice change in pace! 

Glad to hear you had all three out and yes you're right they get nippy when they've been penned for too long... all of that excess energy


----------



## JBun

Boy was Bandy having fun! That was a great popcorn hop he did. I just love to watch bunnies playing and having a good time


----------



## agnesthelion

Awww how cute seeing bandy binky. I never get tired of seeing a bunny binky! 

I didn't know your mom and sis were coming or is it just your sister? How great for a visit! Do they both live in London? 

That's great your friend got the herbs for the buns. My two are coming along with herbs. Arch likes them more than Aggie but they eat parsley, cilantro and basil now. Still can't get them to eat dill or mint, haha. I do love the smell of fresh herbs. I'm growing parsley right one but she looks a little sad I don't think she's getting enough sun inside. Waiting for it to be nicer out and then maybe she'll flourish.


----------



## whitelop

I just watched the video and OMG! Look how excited Bandy was! That first popcorn he did, over the run, I laughed out loud! haha. He's so cute! 

Oh and I love your curtains!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Bandy´s always doing that. Hé loves jumping straight in the air and then dashing off. He always makes me giggle. He´s doing it now, I can see him flashing by and bouncing about. I really do need to get a decent video to capture all this. of all of them, he´s such a joyful binkier. 

Michelle, haven´t seen my sister since the summer before last and my mom was over last September so am really looking forward to it. We always have a great time and I have two friend´s birthdays while they´re here so we´ll be partying. 

My mom and sister live in the north of England in a city called Leeds, it´s actually really big, the metropolitan área has a population of nearly 2.5million people. It has an international airport as well so it´s really Handy for them. 

Lisa, I adore the smell of fresh herbs, the basil is lovely and they love dill, which keeps very well, they have it every day. Had some cilantro and bought some parsley the other day as well. They also really like sage but it´s very difficult to get hold of. We´ll be going to Gibraltar when they visit so I´ll be getting some there.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, forgot to answer your question...I´m not sure if I have a favourite, it probably changes every day depending on how they´re behaving. They are all so diffferent and couldn´t imagine having to chose one over the other. I do have a real soft spot for Houdini cos he´s so smart and never stops. He drives me nuts sometimes but he´s a real character. Then Snowy is such a cuddly little soul but I think he´s really a dominant little bun underneath. Well Bandy is everyone´s friend. He is such a scaredy cat but sometimes just sits and looks at you and I can´t resist that furry lamb chop face.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, If I had more than one bunny I don't think I would be able to chose one over the other either. And they all have such different personalities, they are all unique and special.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yippee my rabbit food arrived today, only took four days to get here from the UK, I am impressed. I´d also ordered a willow tube which said large on the site....ugh, think they meant large guinea pigs cos it´s too small for them to run through so I´ll just leave it for them to chew. So I´ve mixed some of it with the food I have cos I´m not throwing it out but they are so pleased to have their old food back again. 

Houdini´s spent a good part of the day again under and around the TV unit...he is just so funny. Here are his antics:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Loy-W95y4zc[/ame]


----------



## JBun

Lol, that boy better be careful or he's going to get that big fluffy butt stuck under there  They must like it so much cause it's kind of like a burrow and they get to pretend to be *real* bunnies, haha.


----------



## lyndym

Okay Chris, getting all caught up with you and the boys too! 

I cracked up about Houdini and the food bowl. Stuff like that from my rabbits, (usually Doc, but equally if not more from Dora when she was around), always really ticks me off, but then I just end up laughing inside at their little faces. They don't know how ridiculous they're being. I always tell them they're lucky they're so cute! 

Oh man, all your pictures a few pages back! Is that a young Bandy in the second one? I love the look on his face, he reminds me of Doc there! I also love the shot of Snowy on the scale. Also, Snowy flops just like Doc. The video of Bandy binkying is great, at his first big jump I was surprised and made my standard rabbit-just-binkied squeal.  I like how in the video you can sometimes anticipate where he is going and try and get the camera there first, I do the same things when I take videos of my buns. It's like, okay little guy, I know your circuit, I wiiiilll get a good video of you!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I tell you they all wriggle under there and I am always holding my breath to see their little head or butt reappear, it is their absolute fascinating spot. Maybe it is that, it´s like their own little burrow lol.

Lyndy, yes that´s bandy a bit younger when he had less fur. Snowy is such a little softy, he´ll let you do most things, he wasn´t keen on the scale but waited for me to take him out. I tried the same thing with Houdini and he jumped out off the table and ran off, he´s such a little rascal and won´t sit still for anything.

Bandy binkies quite often, he´s the biggest of my buns but sure is fast so when he starts, it´s like trying to follow a lightning bolt. Some nights, he´ll race around the room and I just have to laugh out loud, it´s such a sight.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm glad your bunnies got the pellets, I bet they are so excited. I watched the video it was great, I agree with Jenny his big butt might not be able to fit soon, lol.


----------



## agnesthelion

Hahah that tv unit is such a hoot with your buns! Maybe you should get on all fous and stick your head in there and maybe you'll finally understand the appeal  oh and make sure and post a video of that too! Hahahahha 

Glad the bunny food arrived! And im sure the too small tunnel will be just fine as a chew toy. I've done that a few times too....got something I thought they could fit into and then it ended up too small.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, I´ve been looking under there quite a few times but really don´t see the appeal but there must be something. 

They are chewing the tunnel so I´m still I got it. My sister´s been getting some stuff in the UK for me, probiotics and styptic powder. I was talking to her so I´ll order the Oxbow papaya tablets when she goes back so she can take delivery and then send on to me. I am getting organised now. I just need to buy more simethicone and some metacam. I´m hoping I´ll never need to use any but better safe tan sorry. 

I caught Bandy under the dining room table today and he was pulling on the cushion cover. I always thought he was such a good boy and when I looked, there is an enormous hole in the cover....the little devil. The funniest thing was he saw me look, stared a me for a minute and then went back to pulling it up again...they are so funny. Good job I´ve had these cushions for years so I´m not so bothered but he´s a sneaky little bun.


----------



## JBun

I think when they get caught doing that kind of stuff, they look up at us cause they want to see if they are in trouble or not, or they know they're in trouble and want to see if we are going to come stop their fun.

It's so good to have all that emergency stuff on hand. Just yesterday morning I went to feed, and Libby wouldn't take her lettuce leaf, wouldn't eat her pellets. She's usually standing up looking out the front of her cage, waiting for her lettuce and pellets like everyone else, so I knew she wasn't feeling well. Gave her a dose of metacam and simethicone, and a couple hours later she was munching on hay again. She didn't even have weird poops or anything, to tip me off. Just happened. I did reduce her pellets a little, but I figure she may have munched on something when I let her out to play the day before. But it's so important to have this stuff, for when this kind of thing happens.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I agree and especially here where it´s so much harder to get hold of stuff like that. 

I have just been grooming Bandy and his hair gets everywhere, comes off him in clumps and he´s still got loads. Poor things just looks at me saying mom have you finished yet.ufff....He does not like it but will put up with it for a while. 

Exhausted today, have been house cleaning getting ready for my family visiting and I have thrown so much stuff away, always a good chance to do a spring clean. 

I haven´t cleaned the buns today, I´ll do it tomorrow as I want it to be nice and clean when they arrive. Still got the kitchen, living room and second bathroom to do....another busy day tomorrow, methinks. 

it is nice though when it´s all done and everything looks so nice and fresh. I also cleaned the net curtains and the conditioner I used smells lovely.


----------



## lyndym

Aww, Bandy with the cushion under the table sounds like Dora! I'd always catch her doing something she shouldn't be and clap and scold her. She'd stop, then as soon as I looked away from her, she'd go at it again. So crafty! 

I think I noticed you use pellets in their litter boxes. I guess most people on here do, but I just remember all those photos of Bandy sitting on that storage container! Anyway, I just started using some myself instead of aspen shavings, and while they really control odor, they're kind of disgusting. Hahaha. Cleaning out the boxes looks like tons of mushed poo. And I usually clean out boxes every morning and re-layer at night, but the pellets don't create a new clean layer quite like the shavings did. I like having a clean layer so the buns' feet stay cleaner. I got a litter scooper the other day to see if I could scoop out at night, that kind of worked, but seems like it'll just make more work for me.


----------



## JBun

lyndym said:


> Aww, Bandy with the cushion under the table sounds like Dora! I'd always catch her doing something she shouldn't be and clap and scold her. She'd stop, then as soon as I looked away from her, she'd go at it again. So crafty!
> 
> I think I noticed you use pellets in their litter boxes. I guess most people on here do, but I just remember all those photos of Bandy sitting on that storage container! Anyway, I just started using some myself instead of aspen shavings, and while they really control odor, they're kind of disgusting. Hahaha. Cleaning out the boxes looks like tons of mushed poo. And I usually clean out boxes every morning and re-layer at night, but the pellets don't create a new clean layer quite like the shavings did. I like having a clean layer so the buns' feet stay cleaner. I got a litter scooper the other day to see if I could scoop out at night, that kind of worked, but seems like it'll just make more work for me.


 
Are you using the pelleted newspaper or pine? 

Chris, you sound way busy getting ready for your family. I'm sure it will be really nice to see them again. Hopefully you'll have nice weather while they are there.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I use the pellets but they are really good and I change about every 2 days but they´re still not really messy and the odor control is so good. 

Yes, they arrived last night and we´ve had a first good day with sunshine so my sister is happy, she loves the good weather. My mom looks good as well although she looks frailer as she is getting older, she´ll be 87 this year. We´ve got lots of things planned and I´m trying to get as much fitted in as my sister is only here for 10 days but my mom is staying for 3 weeks. Maybe going to Gibraltar tomorrow so I´ll take some photos. Boys are behaving themselves with the new arrivals and they´ve both been making a fuss of them today and they seem ok with these new hoomans especially when they´re bearing craisins lol.


----------



## whitelop

YAY! I'm so glad your mom and sister got there safely! Definitely take some pictures! I hope you guys enjoy your time together!


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh wow...I didn't know they were staying that long. What a nice long visit you'll have together!! It sounds as though your mom gets around pretty good for 87....that is amazing and so great  My mom's mom (my grandma) is 87 as well and there is no WAY she'd even travel an hour from home...let alone to another country.

I hope you have a wonderful time with your mom and sis and create lots of good memories. Yes for SURE post lots of pictures. Love seeing the pics on here when people travel and of the buns of course.

Glad the boys are handling the new hoomans so well. I can just see how Arch would react. He'd been stomping around like a spoiled child. We shall soon see...my hubby's dad and wife are staying with us this summer so he better get used to it! haha


----------



## lyndym

Jenny - They're oxbow organic pellets, which is the only pelleted litter my shop had. They work well, they're just mushy and I don't know how to deal with them? Also if any happen to get kicked out and then wet, it's kind of a pain to scrape the dried up pellet mush.

Have fun with your family, Chris! Much like Lisa's grandma, my grandma doesn't even travel far from home, so it's great your mom can still get around that well.


----------



## JBun

Chris, that's so great that your mom gets to stay so long. I hope you guys have lots of fun together. I'm sure you will  It'll be interesting to see how the bunnies do with new people around for a while. Have they ever been around your rabbits before, or is this the first time?




lyndym said:


> Jenny - They're oxbow organic pellets, which is the only pelleted litter my shop had. They work well, they're just mushy and I don't know how to deal with them? Also if any happen to get kicked out and then wet, it's kind of a pain to scrape the dried up pellet mush.


 
Have you tried the pine pelleted litter? They don't get mushy, and the pee drains well to the bottom of the pellets. Petsmart and petco will most likely have it(in the cat section), walmart even sometimes has it, or if you have a feed store, they sometimes carry it for horse stalls.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love having her over here and looking after here and she loves spending time with my friends as they make a fuss over her. One of my Spanish friends met us this morning for breakfast and brought a gorgeous bunch of flowers for her, she was so happy to get them and it makes her feel important as well. We´re going to Gibraltar tomorrow with another of my Spanish friends as he loves going there and speaks really good English so we´ll have a really good time. 

I´ll be taking loads of photos...my sister has bought me a new camera so I´ll be breaking it in tomorrow :nod


----------



## whitelop

Aw how nice of your sister to buy you a camera! Thats exciting! And I'm also pretty jealous, I want a new camera! 
I can't wait to see the pictures! 

Its so nice that all your friends love your mom! Its so sweet. I bet she loves its.


----------



## agnesthelion

.......


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think flowers are lovely and they look so nice as well. 

I want to take lots of photos so will post over the next few days.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, your mom is 87?! And traveling to another country?! I don't think most 87 year olds travel that far. 

Have a fun time at Gibraltar tomorrow! And definitely take pics. I'm so jealous your sister bought you another camera. I need a new camera, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, my mom is still getting around and loves coming over here, she also goes to see my younger brother who lives in Dubai. 

Gibraltar was really good today and we all had a great time and got our shopping done. A good job I changed food as the supermarket has now stopped their rabbit supplies. 

The weather was gorgeous, very sunny and around 22ºC and everything looks so much better. We got home and then had a party for my friend´s daughter and she put on a good spread with really big grilled prawns, spanish tortilla, cold meats and cheese and a lovely birthday cake so we will all have to starve tomorrow to make up for all we´ve eaten today lol. Buns haven´t been out for long but they are getting a run around now so I´ll be in bed late tonight. 

Will post pics tomorrow, have to download from my new camera which is just great.


----------



## agnesthelion

Sounds fabulous Chris.....that meal had my mouth watering especially with the grilled prawns.

I didn't know you had a brother in Dubai? Wow.....do the states sound as "foreign" as your part of the world (and Dubai and the UK) sound to us??  love hearing about places around the globe......

Glad the weather was good. Cant wait to see your pics.

*****BTW....I read a Downton Abbey possible secret about season 4 today in People magazine. Not sure if it's a spoiler or not....but I thought of you and Jenny. Let me kmow if I should say anything or not.............hehe....


----------



## JBun

Say it! Say it! Well, I guess unless it's depressing and they are killing off someone else important. If they ever kill off Maggie Smith, I'm never watching the show again. I can only handle so many of my favorite characters being eliminated.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, Maggie Smith signed up for another series so she´s here to stay, thank goodness. 

Lisa, I´ve read all the spoilers for series 4 so I don´t think you´ll be spoiling anything for me. 

The prawns were fantastic, more like mini lobster, they were so juicy. We were really all so full when we got home last night, no one had breakfast this morning. 

Here are the first pics...I´ve resized so I hope they´re the right size for here, apologies if I´ve got it wrong. 

Here we are as we are approaching Gibraltar, it is quite impressive if you´ve never seen it before. Shame it wasn´t really clear or you could see Africa across the way.







This is us just arriving at La Línea which is the Spanish frontier town:






Passing the time while we were queuing to cross the frontier:






Driving across the runway...this is where the planes land in Gibraltar. had a great clear shot but the delay got me this bloke walking across lol....






One shot left of the us but photobucket has frozen so will post separately....aaarrrggghhhh


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow Chris, its beautiful there! I can't believe if it was clear you would be able to see Africa. I have to visit Spain someday!


----------



## whitelop

Its so pretty there! I can just feel the warm sun and the breeze blowing my hair! I want to be there!
I'm going to try to talk the husband into going to Spain. Maybe my MIL will want to go with us and foot the bill! haha.


----------



## holtzchick

I'm liking all the sun you're getting! I hope you're enjoying yourself with your family! Beautiful view of the frontier even if it's really not that big a deal


----------



## agnesthelion

Ok well the spoiler (and then I have to look at your pics Chris!) I read is that the actor that played Matthew Crawley is coming back to play his evil twin. Did you gals hear that? They had him look g more seductive....like darker hair, a goatee, more "evil like" hmmmmm.....what do you think?


----------



## agnesthelion

Wow chris that is just beautiful! I would love to see that. It reminds me of hearing in Geography/history class about Straight of Gibraltar and rock of Gibraltar.....now I need to google to refresh my memory. Haha....is Gibraltar part of Spain or is it a British area? pardon the stupid questions from an American.......

Darn photo bucket....I'll be watching for the picture of all of you!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, I know the actor who played Matthew has changed dramatically to do his role in the theatre in NY, I hadn´t heard that he was coming back to Downton yet but now you´ll have me looking for it haha.

Here is the photo of my mom, sister and one of my bf´s Moses who everyone thinks is my hubby. it´s so funny now that sometimes it´s easier just to nod instead of explaining everything. We had a great day. 

We´re just back from karaoke with him as well and we had dinner afterwards. We laughed so much as one of the guys who sells things and in the street and is from Senegal was there and knows my mom as he´s met her before and was so pleased to see her. I was telling her that we hadn´t seen him for a while as he´d been in Senegal getting married. He was laughing with her and saying that he had but that he wouldn´t mind taking her as his second wife....I then said to my sister I wondered how many cows and sheep he´d give us for her and ´Moses and her couldn´t stop laughing. 

All in all, a good few days enjoying the family.


----------



## agnesthelion

Omgosh cutest pic ever! Your mom and sis are adorable...wish you were in the photo 

And when you say Moses is your 'bf' do you mean one of your boyfriends or BEST friends....either way...he's a hottie  lol......hahahahahahhaa 

Let me know if you hear anything about Matthew Crawley. It was a quick blurb in People...same place I read the spoiler that Matthew dies in the car crash.....but it said Matthew Crawley has an eveil twin that comes to Downton and shakes things up. Who knows if it's legit or not. People may not always be a true source.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nice picture Chris! It sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## whitelop

I love your sisters dress! Your mom and sister are so adorable! And your friend Moses is pretty handsome.

I can't wait to see more pictures!

How are the buns liking your mom and sister? Are they warming up well to them? Are your mom and sister warming up to the boys?


----------



## lyndym

Awesome pictures! Your mom looks like quite the spunky 87 year old lady! Also, when you say you were out at karaoke, did your mom also get up there and sing?? 

I would really love to visit Spain. I visited Europe for the first time a couple of years ago - Luke and I spent about a month traveling around by train. We visited Paris, Berlin, Prague, Salzburg, Vienna, Warsaw, Krakow.. lots of side trips to other cities, too. And last summer I spent a couple of weeks in Florence for this chamber music program. Traveling is great, I love experiencing all the history and all the different foods and drinks. It always impresses me how much history is in other places while the US is so young by comparison.


----------



## whitelop

The US is so young by comparison! I really want to go to Europe, my first stop though would be Spain!


----------



## holtzchick

Awh your mother DOES look very lively!! I think you need to post a family picture  

Oh and Morgan I highly recommend that if you tour Europe you stop off in Krakow Poland, I know you'll love the food so that's not a problem but the city is VERY historical and spectacular!


----------



## whitelop

Yes Michelle, Poland would be my next stop after Spain. I would need years though, to spend in Europe. I would want to spend a month or more in each country! I just don't think you can experience what they have to offer in only a week.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, my mom is still quite fit for her age although she doesn´t walk as far or as fast. 

Moses is one of my best friends, I´ve known him for years and we get on really well but no spark but we are like an old married couple...I laugh at that sometimes. He´s very Spanish looking, dark haired and dark skinned. 

I´ll try and get someone to take a photo of the three of us to post on here. 

Buns are getting on fine with the visitors. My sister is really getting to like them...she´s never been a bunny lover but she goes to talk to them and they come up to her and she´s had her first groom. My mom talks to them but they don´t take much notice of her lol. 

Spain is great to visit and there is so much history and so many beautiful places. We were in Mijas in the mountains today and it was so lovely and picturesque. I´ll post a couple of photos tomorrow. Madrid is fantastic, so much to see and great food and it never sleeps. I love Barcelona as well, haven´t been for years but it is so big compared to where I live.

I´ve been to quite a few countries in Europe and I spent a month in Italy when I was 20 as I was studying Italian...I stayed in Perugia which isn´t far from Florence but I visited Rome, Venice, Assisi, Siena and I´ve also been to Milan, Turin and Genova. I love Ámsterdam as well, love the canals. Haven´t been very far outside of Europe but have visited Morocco quite a few times...not my favourite place but certainly spectacular architecture, completely different culture but lots of poverty. 

Would love to travel more, who knows, I may win the lottery then I´d be able to visit all of you lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm glad your sister is warming up well to the buns! I'm glad they are warming up well to her too. I wonder why they don't pay attention to your mother, lol.

I'd love to visit Spain one day. All the talk about there being great food there is really making me want to go . I also want to go there because of the nice weather and the beautiful views.

Wow, you've been to a lot of places. I wish I could travel as much as you have, maybe I will a couple years from now. Do you play lottery? We play powerball, haven't won any millions yet .


----------



## holtzchick

Will be looking for the pictures of Mijas today, it's probably just as breathtaking as the rest of Spain if not more so. My aunt actually swears that Spain is the best place in Europe to live, she was there for a few years and she adored it. 

It's so cute that your sister is starting to love the bunnies. My dad is here on a visit as well (well no I'm lying he just moved back to Canada) and he didn't realize how smart the buns were until I showd him some tricks they could do for some treats. After that when my boyfriend made a joking comment, he was like "no you don't understand these are very intelligent animals, they're not stupid" LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

Michelle, Mijas is definitely a very pretty village, they have been improving the look of it by removing cabling, satellite dishes and other stuff fixed on the outside so it´s looking much better now. It´s famous for its donkey taxis, they are well looked after, they now get a medical check up every year. I do love Spain and it is a wonderful country to visit, take it all that history and eat great food.

Here is one of the village squares:





At last, a photo of me and my sister:





Here is mom on a bronze donkey...real ones move too quick lol.





I just love donkeys, have done since I was a kid...we were really tempted to go for a ride, there´s still time lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I forgot to say that it´s Bandy´s birthday today, he´s 1, how time has flown. He hasn´t had his treats yet but everyone has been making a fuss over him this morning. 

:balloons::woohoo:clapping::airborne::bestwishes:arty:


----------



## holtzchick

Happy birthday Bandy!!!!! Pics are as usual gorgeous and you and your sister look quite alike!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Happy 1st birthday Bandy!!! :bambiandthumperarty0002::attention::magicwand::woohoo

I loved the pictures! The donkeys are beautiful I would have wanted to ride them too. We need a Bandy birthday picture.


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww happy birthday bandy! Time does fly.

Love the pics Chris. You and your sis do look alike in some regards and the view behind you in that picture is spectacular!

Love your mom on the donkey. She seems like such a fun lady.

That town square is just adorable. So much character there im sure. I want to visit!


----------



## JBun

Chris, your mom is so cute!  She looks so healthy and seems to be doing so well. Not bad for 87! You all look like you are having fun together. I be it's nice to be spending time together.

Wow, Bandy is only 1? He just seems so much older to me. Well, congratulations big guy :birthday


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, yes she does get around and is looking good for her age. It´s lovely having them over here so I have to do as much as I can with them in the time they´re here. 

I can´t believe he´s only 1 either. He was such a tiny little thing when he came home and look at him now lol. My sister has just taken some photos of me feeding them banana so I´ll get some on here soon.

Lisa, Elise and Michelle, Bandy says thanks and wish he had a bit of cake to send you but mom hasn´t made any that he can eat....it´s funny cos I made a carrot cake earlier but they can´t eat it...shucks...I need a récipe for a bunny cake, maybe next year.

Glad you all enjoyed the photos. It is such a pretty place and the views from up there are fantastic.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, here´s the birthday boy.....





And here are the three of them enjoying some banana....





And here is Houdini...what´s happening lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Lovely pictures Chris! I loved them all especially the one where Houdini is staring at the camera like, whats going on?! lol!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Great pics!!!! Happy birthday Bandy!!! <3


----------



## whitelop

Chris, I love the pictures! Your mom is adorable! She looks like so much fun, to get up on that bronze donkey! 
Those donkey's are so dressed up and fancy! 
You and your sister do look alike, such lovely ladies! 

I love the picture of you sitting in the floor with the buns! haha. Houdini looks so cute. 

I love the town picture, it looks so different there. It looks like a nice place to visit, I would love to go there! I want to go to Spain SO bad now!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Morgan, she´s quite spritely for her age but she is getting older so we have to go slower.

Houdini is a little carácter and he often looks at me like that, he is so nosey. 

Me and my sister went down to the beach today for a couple of hours as it is such lovely weather. Not many people there but just nice to sit around doing nothing for a while. We left mom at home having a siesta.

The sea was very cold, you can see it on our faces lol.

This is my sister.





Here I am


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. My face looks like your sisters face every time I get into the water. Every time. No matter the temp. LOL 
Its really pretty though! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha it probably wasn´t that cold but it certainly felt like it....very cold. It was lovely though being on the sand and paddling in the sea....feels like the summer is almost here. I got a bit suntanned as well...really need it as I´m white as a sheet lol.


----------



## whitelop

Chris, you think you're white? I glow in the dark I'm so white! haha. Seriously.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, we´ve both got a nice glow tonight...a bit red but I´m sure it will fade by tomorrow morning....here´s to the start of the summer and a nice tan lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I loved the pictures! I'm envious, I wish I could go down to the ocean everyday . How close is it to you?


----------



## PaGal

I love all of your pictures, the beach, your family and the buns. Happy Birthday bandy!!!:hearts: It is wonderful that you are close with your sister and mom. I think your Mom and my grandma might have got a long. My grandmother came to Germany to visit when I was living there. She stayed for a month with us and went for a walk every day, to church every Sunday even though she didn't understand German and toured four different countries while there.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks gals, glad you enjoyed the pics. 

The beach is less tan a 10 minute drive about a 20 minute walk so I´m really lucky. You do get really complacent about having it so close, I only went to the beach last year about 5 times in the whole of the summer. 

I miss them both as I don´t see them that often. My mom comes about three times a year but my sister will probably be back in the summer this year as she´s not working at the moment. When they go back, it´s work as usual and seeing friends although all my friends know them so well, we all go out together when they´re here. 

Denise, your grandmother sounds amazing. My mom is fit and healthy at them moment but is slowing down and I´m not sure she´d be able to find the town centre now, I´d be scared she´d get lost and no way can she use a mobile phone so we have to go out together but she loves coming here. 

Wish I could send a bit of sunshine and sea to you all :wink


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, its only a 10 minute drive?! The closest beach here is 6-7 hours away .

I wish you got to see them both more often. It would be great if they both lived in Spain. Than you could visit them whenever you liked.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...thank you! She was an amazing woman she lived into her 80's and was active up until right near the end. Although she was retired from nursing she helped another nurse and doctor open a clinic for those less fortunate as well as donating her time. All good memories though as she was such a good person and one of only two people that I knew without a doubt have loved me. 

I already have my first sunburn of the season and 50 minutes from a beach although we only made it there once last year, hopefully more this year.


----------



## whitelop

I got my first sunburn this weekend too! My shoulders and face and arms, I spent a little too much time in the directly sunlight on Saturday! It was pretty hot here. Its a 3 hour drive to the beach for us, well, to the beaches I like to go to.


----------



## Chrisdoc

My sister walked down to the beach on her own today, I caught the sun just under my chin, it´s really funny how I´ve got a half moon shaped patch...how does that happen !!!??? So, I did some work and just read for a while while mom had a siesta..she was up early this morning and we did a bit of walking around the market as I went to get the veggies for the boys and we bought some lovely fresh strawberries which we had after dinner with some ice cream. 

My sister goes back to the UK tomorrow, I´ll really miss her. I´ve told her to come in the summer for a month or two as she´s not working so I´m hoping she takes up the offer. 

Denise, your grandmother sounds like a real great lady and how good that she helped others by donating her time, bet you´re really proud of her. 

I should feel lucky living so close to the sea, couldn´t imagine now living miles away from it but we do take it for granted and don´t go down there as much as we should. I´m going to try and go down more often this year, I´ll have to as my friend with the dog has moved so no more detached villa and swimming pool in the summer :cry4:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm sorry your sister is leaving tomorrow. I hope she does take up your offer and stay for the summer. I'm sure you two would have a lot of fun.

I wish I lived closer to a beach. They are so pretty and I love the sand and waves. We would like to get a pool this summer, I'm sure hoping we do! Does the beach near you ever warm up enough to swim in it?


----------



## lyndym

I laughed at your cold water at the beach faces.  I too am close to the beach! 10-15 minute drive. I went a lot last summer, it's so nice to just lie on the sand and be lazy. Our water isn't super warm, but in the summer it's doable, especially if it's a hot day. 

Happy belated Birthday to Bandy! Looks like he had a lovely day of being spoiled.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s OK to go in the sea in the summer as it´s so much hotter so you warm up much quicker...I couldn´t lie on the beach without going in the wáter, it´s far too hot at that time of the year between 32 and 40ºC so have to cool off often. 

Just a couple of pics of bunny feeding time. My sister was becoming quite the expert 





Here is Houdini again...my sister couldn´t believe he would jump until he did...he´s a little rascal





Here she is feeding Bandy...




And here she is feeding Snowy...




I am so glad she´s now nearly a convert, she was really getting to like them and they were jumping up on the sofá with her, it was so good that they liked her as well. I´m sure if she comes over in the summer, she´ll be a fully fledged bunny person...how could she resist them.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

LOL! I love the pics! But my favorite is the one where she is feeding Bandy and Snowy is in the back like HEY! NO That's NOT for Bandy that's for meeee!!! lol. Then he gets his piece afterwards lol.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaa. How could she not love those little faces? It looks like they really like her! 
Hopefully she'll come in the summer!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, I loved the pictures! They are all great! I agree with Katie my favorite picture is the one where Snowy is like that treat is for ME not Bandy!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Double post. 

Since I have a double post I might as well say more . Yes how could your sister not love those cute bunny faces. Maybe she will adopt a bunny.


----------



## JBun

Love those pics! I think it's so cute that your sis is falling for the buns. How could she not! They are too adorable


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks girls, I think they´re adorable too. She was saying that she wasn´t very keen on bunnies as she´d never had much contact and she thought they just sat in a cage and looked at you. She was so amazed they are so smart and so friendly. She fed the craisins each day as she laughed so when she picked up the packet and all three would come running for their treat. She was sitting on their sofá as well and they would come up and jump up with her just to check things out, it was so funny and she loved it. I´m sure if she comes in the summer, she´ll be totally smitten with them, another convert haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I know that if people were more educated about bunnies, they would all love them. I never tire of saying that they´re so smart and some are cuddlier than others but they all have their moments.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Not much happening down here....sis went back on Wednesday and it´s just mom and me now. She´s enjoying the buns, she´s always calling them and they do get up on the sofa opposite to have a look. 

Haven´t been doing much but getting out during the day and just relaxing in the evenings. 

Bunnies are all quiet and relaxing at the moment in their favourite places. Saw a really nice cage today and am thinking of buying it for Houdini. It´s a little smaller than his current one but it´s a lot taller so thought I might be able to put another level in there. I´m gonna have a think about it when I clean them out tomorrow and see how I could fit it in my corner.


----------



## whitelop

I bet he would like a taller cage! He's such a climber/jumper, he probably would like something taller. 

Its so great that your mom likes the buns. My mom is indifferent about Ellie, but hell, she's indifferent about everything. haha.


----------



## lyndym

All my friends are surprised at the buns' personalities when they first meet them, too. They're also amazed I can let them out and they always go back to their box to do their business! My roommate is still surprised sometimes with how interactive the buns are. It was really funny the other night.. I was out with Doc, and she came in to tell me she'd be gone for the weekend. He immediately ran up to her as if to say, "No, don't go! My cute face will convince you to stay!" He was probably looking for treats from her, but it was still really funny.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, I bet Houdini would like a taller cage he does climb. 

Yes, that's great that your mom likes the buns, my mom likes Ash too. Its hard not to like bunnies.


----------



## PaGal

I really enjoyed the pics of your sis with the buns. I guess because I have a flemmie I tend to picture other people buns as larger than what they are in my mind. I pictured your buns as bigger than they are. The pics with your sis really put their size into perspective. They all are so attractive.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, a taller cage would be better for him as he loves to periscope as well. I just need to see tomorrow how I will fit it in if I get it. I got a really short video of him escaping tonight...he is just such a chancer, when he gets his opportunity, off he goes lol.

Denise, it is sometimes difficult to judge size when you see them on their own on the floor. Í always like to see buns with people as it´s much easier to see how big they are. My sis was amazed how big Monty is when you saw here with missy....I hadn´t realised how big she was so I´m assuming Thumper is similar and that is big. In comparison to mine, they´re enormous, mine are really, Bandy is a little bit bigger but it´s mostly fur. I do love the big flemmies though although I think they´d be a bit too big for my place.


----------



## Chrisdoc

This is a really short video which I finally managed to catch..he stands on top of his cage and looks over, puts his feet up and usually I warn him and he stops but as soon as he gets the chance, off he goes...I do have to laugh

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5djgXPhrO0[/ame]


----------



## JBun

Haha, that boy was off like a shot! No keeping him contained


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, there is no holding him back, I have a big piece of cardboard I put against that side but sometimes I forget and he´s over but if I warn him, he stops but turn your back and that´s the result.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, funny video! Houdini shooting off like that reminded me of the bunny in Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise i remember that, I´m a big Monty Python fan haha. 

Another one here with a Houdini binky, only one but I´ve never managed to catch one before...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlaNgNMk4d4[/ame]


----------



## PaGal

His name definitely fits him and he's quick! I enjoyed the video. It's amusing seeing other buns binky and play, they are all so different.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He is a little rascal and sometimes drives me mad but he´s the one now who is becoming my little pal and following me about and he is so lovable. I was in the kitche cooking and when I came back into the living room, he was sitting on that rug just waiting for me. I just love his little face and his colours.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, cute video! Its was cute to see Houdini binky! Does Houdini binky a lot?


----------



## Chrisdoc

He does but he´s so quick I rarely catch him...and I love seeing him binky. Bandy is another one who loves to binky and binky 500 but he´s even quicker...I am still trying to capture his Formula 1 circuits on video....I think he´s the Fernando Alonso of the bunny world....well he does live in Spain lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Which of your bunnies binky the most?

Ash binkyies a lot but he is pretty quick about it too. I'd love to catch a binky and even better a yawn on film. Maybe someday I will.


----------



## JBun

That was a pretty tricky binky. I think the hyper bunnies are the most fun to watch. They have all these great tricks they do cause they have so much energy.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That´s his normal binky, he always does a twisty binky. Houdini binkies quite a lot but Bandy´s binkies and circuits are great, I am still trying to get them on film...he sure can move for his size but he runs with such abandon that I love it.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie binkies and popcorns all the time. She does 500's around the whole kitchen and its hilarious. She can jump like 1-2 feet off the floor! 

Houdini is just adorable!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I look and Houdini still and think that him and Ellie would create havoc if we ever got them together. They would be the terrible two haha. He´s always planning naughty things and he´s always into everything but he´s got such a cute look that I forgive him nearly everything just like you and Miss Ellie :love:


----------



## whitelop

I think that if Houdini and Ellie ever got together, a country would be invaded and taken over. OR they would make something explode. BUT it would be hilarious to watch them play together! If you ever want to send him stateside, send him to me! LOL He's such a cutie, I love his little sooty nose.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think you´re right, these two would be a national security risk haha. 

I love his cutie little face, he´s got a little white spot on his nose now, it really suits him.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

PaGal said:


> I really enjoyed the pics of your sis with the buns. I guess because I have a flemmie I tend to picture other people buns as larger than what they are in my mind. I pictured your buns as bigger than they are. The pics with your sis really put their size into perspective. They all are so attractive.



OMG I do that too! It's like my brain can't process smaller bunnies. I still squeal when I see the tiny wild bunnies around my neighborhood, because they're tiny versions of Monty! I can't even imagine domestic buns being that small though, like I KNOW it, but I still look at pics of other people's bunnies and just think of them as Monty's size. Agnes always looks a lot bigger than she really is, and so does Bandy. Something about the fluffy ones just makes them larger than life, until I see them next to something and I get confused  :shock2:

Great videos, Chris! I love the Houdini binky! I'd love to see any of Bandy that you get. He always looks so relaxed and doll-like that I can't even imagine him moving around with such energy


----------



## Chrisdoc

Missy, I am really going to try and get some of him as he is the best of the lot, his races and binkies are just so good, all that fluff shaking. 

I´m the opposite, I see mine and then look at Monty and Thumper and they just seem enormous...can´t imagine having a bun that big....wow, mine eat enough between the three of them :shock2:


----------



## PaGal

I keep thinking back to when the neighbors niece brought over the bun he got her. She was probably smaller than what Ellie is. She wasn't much bigger than Thumpers head if that. 

I really like the video of the binky! I love when they get all excited and binky.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, my mom is a bunny convert. I´ve caught her a couple of times in the mornings saying hello to them and this morning she was trying to stroke them and pet them. I told her that if she puts her finger through the bars without moving her then Houdini will give he bunny kisses and he did and she was absolutely won over. This morning when we were having breakfast I got Snowy out and he´s such a sweetie and I gave him to her to hold and he was really good and licked her nose...she is so in love with them now and I caught her talking to them a few times.....yeahhhhhh. 

Here she is with Snowy this morning, still in her pj´s....she did really well although I was right beside her just in case. He´s such a good little boy.


----------



## JBun

Awww, that's so sweet  I love it when we make a new bunny convert. That's so cute of your mom and Snowy. I'm glad he behaved himself. That was cute of Houdini too, to give your mom a bunny kiss. Good job! You trained these boys right


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Jenny, Snowy is a great with her and is such a laid back bunny when you pick him up so she was fine with him and she was loving it. So glad she´s enjoying spending time with them and she does talk to them all the time and follow them around.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Snowy is the only one who rarely binkies but he´s just a little sweetie. He sat with mom again this morning and was licking her face and she loves it. She was talking to them all this morning so she gave them a craisin each and they love her now haha. 

I love seeing that she´s enjoying the buns and it´s lovely to see her making a fuss of them.


----------



## whitelop

I love the picture of Snowy with your mom! He looks so happy with his ears back, enjoying being loved on! haha. 
Its so funny that she likes them so much, thats a good thing though. You have such good boys, they're the perfect rabbits to get to know when you're older! 

Ellie binkies and popcorns like 2 feet in the air, its so funny!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Love the pic of Snowy and your mother!!!!  So cute! Good job Snowy too! You were so good and still!


----------



## lyndym

Chris, the video of Houdini escaping and rocketing away is just like Doc! Doc has a talent for never giving away his intentions and all of a sudden being on top of or over something he shouldn't be. Just the other day he was out and just standing around for awhile spacing out.. then he immediately made one giant leap on top of the cage. Where did that come from??


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lyndy, he is always looking and studying things and then he just goes for it when your back is turned. Another twice today as I keep forgetting to put the cardboard up against that one side. 

Let them both out for quite a while today and they were getting on famously, at one point they were sitting side by side but they did have a little set too but nothing bad and then I put one away. Favourite place of all of them now is under the dining room table on the chairs....all fascinated so as long as they do not damage, I´m OK with that.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, I got a little video this morning of mom and Snowy. He is such a good little boy and he let her pet him for a while and didn´t move. Oh, he is such a sweetie and she just loved it. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Are57ynuBR8[/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, Snowy is such a sweet little cuddlebun.  He looks like he liked being petted. And it looks like your mom is a bunny convert.


----------



## whitelop

Omg! Snowy looks so happy! Your mom is adorable! I laughed when she said "oh, you're going already?" Haha. I think a well mannered bun like Snowy would be such a good therapy animal for elderly people.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He is such a calm little boy and he will sit still for ages and he loves being petted and fussed over and he loves licking faces. 

She is so liking him and the others and I hope she comes back to see the boys again. She´s only got a couple of days left, she goes back to England on Wednesday.


----------



## lyndym

What a cute video! I giggled because of how we're sometimes comparing Snowy with Doc, but if your mom was holding Doc instead, he'd probably be sprawled out from her tummy to her chin, he's so huge!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lyndy, I know, I called Doc Snowy´s big brother. Snowy is really small, I forget sometimes how small he is in comparison to all of yours but he´s the ideal size for my mom to handle and he behaves himself so well....he´s my good little bunny with humans but not so good sometimes with his buddy buns hahaha, he is a little dominant bun at heart despite his size. I do laugh when he chases Bandy sometimes and Bandy jumps on top of the cage to get away, it is so funny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, yes I imagine Aggie is a cool bunny like that, I can see her loving being stroked and made a fuss of and she has such a lovely coat to boot. I´d love to sit and stroke Bandy but he´s always off like a shot...he does not like having to sit on my knee for long.


----------



## lyndym

Please get a video of Snowy chasing Bandy and Bandy escaping to the top of the cage! What a riot. It's funny how the littlest buns have the biggest personalities, it was definitely like that with Dora, who was 3 pounds.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lyndy, I definitely will and yes it is so funny as Bandy is about twice his size but still runs...he is a big bun living in a very small bunny body haha.


----------



## PaGal

Awwww can I come over and snuggle with Snowy too?Pleaseee.

Your Mom and Snowy together is too cute!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, yes, you should get a video of Snowy chasing Bandy. That would be too funny to see. 

Snowy is such a sweet snugglebun, he kind of reminds me of Ash, Ash is really snuggly too.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Snowy would be happy to have snuggles with all of you and he loves nose licks. 

Haven't managed to get the video of Snowy and Bandy yet, no chasing today but I did get one of those moments where you think...where´s that bunny. I´d done their enclosure this morning and had put them back and about half an hour later, I couldn´t see Bandy and I had that moment of panic...lo and behold, he´s hidden in the little house in the small cage under where their food bowl is...I didn´t even think he´d fit . Anyway, I took a couple of photos as it made me laugh as he kept then popping his head out...they are so funny at times. 





I also laughed at the two boys in their own little houses...they did look very comfy.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

They both look so cute in their tiny hideyplaces. He looks like he has a beard going on, like Gandolf. Lol, that's one if Buster's nickname bc my step brother thinks he looks like gandolf lol!!!!


----------



## lyndym

Aww, Bandy peeping out of his hidey house! I totally know what you mean about "where's the bun" moments.. Once I actually had a real one with Dora. D&D were out with me and my roommate in the living room, then it was time for bed and for buns to go back. I went to get something from the hall closet first, and came back to put them away. No Dora, just Doc. I looked under the couch, behind the couch, behind the blinds, no Dora! There was no way she could have gotten out of the living room because I section it off. I was so confused. After several frantic minutes, I went back to the closet and opened it. There she was, staring right at me! "Mommm, why did you shut me in here??" She must have darted in during the split second it took me to get whatever I wanted. So quiet and sneaky! I miss her so much, she always made me laugh.

I can't really tell from your pictures, but I'm curious - what exactly is the boys' living situation? I feel like their enclosure has a few cages in it, just not sure which bun bunks with which!


----------



## whitelop

Oh my goodness, they are so cute! I just Bandy! I was going to say that maybe I had a favorite of yours, but I don't think I can choose one! They all have different qualities that I really LOVE! haha. And they're not even my rabbits! hahaha


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, Bandy has like whiskers that men used to have in the 19th century, he´s got great whiskers, he´s grown into them. Snowy loves his little wooden house but that´s the first time I´ve seen Bandy in that little hidey hole, he´s obviously getting to like it. 

Lyndy, there are two cages and an xpen round them. Bandy and Snowy live in the xpen/small cage where Bandy was hiding and Houdini lives in a larger cage on his own. They get as much time out of their cages as I can let them when I´m in the house which is usually more in the winter and less in the summer as I´m busier. 

Lisa, yes Bandy has a brown ring and a black one, I´ve sort of got so used to them but they do suit him and when he looks straight at you, he´s got such a cute face.

Morgan, I don´t really have a favourite, some days it´s one and another day it´s another but I adore all three and couldn´t choose one above another. They are all so different and have definite personalities...who says bunnies are boring lol. 

Left mom in on her own this afternoon with the buns loose. I was a bit nervous but when I got back they were all sleeping....I had to laugh, good job I didn´t let Houdini out or he might have caused havoc....all´s well that ends well lol.


----------



## JBun

It's so funny to see the two boys hiding in their houses. It does't even seem like Snowy should be able to fit through that little hole, even with how tiny he is.

I would have been a little nervous too, leaving my buns out with someone else, and me not around, but everyone survived  I can't imagine that would have been the case with Houdini loose. Could you imagine the fun (and trouble) Houdini would manage to get into with just your mom there and you gone. That boy would take full advantage and think it's party time, haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, they are so adorable! I love the picture of Snowy's cute little face peeping from the box. And yes, I agree, I didn't know Bandy's other eye had brown fur around it. I thought both were black. They are so cute!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

When you say whiskers I automatically think of Frank Kennedy from Gone with the wind. Except Bandy's whiskers are white. I like to think Franks would be too as he got older. And maybe if his whiskers were longer they would look like twins


----------



## lyndym

So cute your mom and the buns shared a nap! My mom is my bunny sitter. She loves them. She and Dad just met Rory the other day! She told me she refuses to sit for them until the are bonded because she will not deal with two litter boxes, hahaha, but I hope she changes her mind when I go out of town in a few weeks for my audition..


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, just love that picture, I loved North and South and had forgotten about Frank Kennedy and his whiskers....that was exactly what I meant, what a laugh. 

I was nervous leaving her alone with the buns but Snowy and Bandy are really good and hardly ever get up to mischief. On the other hand, Houdini gets up to mischief even when he´s locked up, he is such a little chancer....whenever he gets a chance he´ll take it. Jenny, I was laughing at what you said, yes he would have started a real party and mom wouldn´t have even woken up haha.


----------



## JBun

I could just see you coming home, your mom's asleep, Snowy and Bandy are asleep, and you look around and there's stuff knocked over, and hay and shredded paper scattered everywhere, like a hurricane just blew through. And Houdini is in his cage sitting up, looking at you innocently, with this look like 'It wasn't me', hahaha! Some buns are just born troublemakers. Toby's mine. That boy is sooo busy 

Yeah, I'm going to have to start eating healthy like all you guys. After I down this bag of pepperidge farm brussels cookies  Two of my boys are getting neutered at this moment, so I'm stress eating.


----------



## whitelop

I wish I could stress eat! haha. Steamed veggies only go so far, there is pudding in my fridge that has been taunting me for days! Every time I open my fridge there is it is, all mockingly, its like "oh it's just me, chocolate pudding. Just hanging out in the fridge. As it huffs on his fingernails and rubs them against its pudding cup shirt" LMAO Thats how I see it when I open the fridge.


----------



## JBun

I would either have to throw that pudding cup in the garbage so that it is unretrievable(has to be dumped out of the cup or I may go dumpster diving if really desperate), or I would have to make someone else eat it before I did. 

When you decide to take Ellie in for her spay, I think you are allowed to stress eat. In fact, I'm pretty sure it's a requirement for having a spay or neuter done on your pet, to be able to eat any junk you want, guilt free  Just two more hours and I pick them up. Poor Riley was so scared. I had to just sit there and snuggle with him to help him to feel better, before they took him and Toby into the back room.


----------



## whitelop

Uhh chances are when I get Ellie spayed, I'll be sitting in the waiting room of the vets office waiting for her to get out. I'll get a baby sitter for the day and sit there. And eat cookies and pudding. LOL 

The pudding is actually for my son, I give him one as a treat every few days because they're obviously not great for you! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh guys that is so funny as I was in the supermarket today looking for goldfish. Luckily, they´d sold out so I can´t buy them and eat them incessantly until they´re all gone, I just love them, the cheddar cheese ones. That´s the easy thing about living alone, you just don´t buy the stuff you shouldn´t be eating so there´s no temptation so for me it has to be no savoury snacks or nuts as I could just eat them all in one go. 

Jenny, you are so right, I bet Houdini would be capable of getting out and back into his enclosure and look at you as though butter wouldn´t melt in his mouth....the little devil. Actually, thinking back I remember when they were little, Houdini and Bandy did get out during the night and when I came in the living room in the morning, it looked as though a tornado has passed through....lamp tipped on the floor, hay and paper everywhere, I nearly had a heart attack, it was so funny and both of them looking so innocent and poor Snowy still locked up.


----------



## JBun

OH NO!!! Us Americans are corrupting you Chris! First it's goldfish. Who knows what's next?

Haha, so those boys HAVE done that before. I bet it was a shock to walk into that room. And poor little Snowy got left out of all the fun.

So Toby and Riley both survived and are back home in their cages resting. And not wanting anything to do with me  It's almost like they know that I somehow had something to do with why they are feeling crappy right now. Poor little guys.

Morgan, I was tempted to stay there with them too.

Edited to add: Oh, and I did finish off that WHOLE package of cookies, by myself


----------



## lyndym

At the store a couple of weeks ago, Goldfish were on sale for 2-for-1. So I bought two bags. I ate them in maybe three days, hahaha. Goldfish are so good. There are different flavors, but cheddar is the best. I like to try and get the really puffy ones to break in half in my mouth, hahaha.

Doc has gotten out of things before, too. Once Luke and I were both out of the apartment, and Luke got back first to find Doc sitting on the outside of his pen next to a bag of hay with a huge hole ripped in it. 

Jenny, hope they are feeling a bit better by now! I felt so bad for D&D when they came home after getting fixed. Little Doc looked so weary and sad when he came out of their carrier. They'll perk up soon, though.


----------



## JBun

Hahahahahaha! Ok, I forgot who's blog I clicked on and totally read that wrong. Everyone's been talking about their pet fish lately, so I was like, 'oh that's nice, she got a couple of fish', then I was like 'WHAT! She ATE them!' . Yeah, I get it. I'm so stupid, haha. What can I say, it 's been a stressful day. I have two boy buns that still haven't eaten after their neuter. It really hasn't been that long, but it's hard to rest easy til they are happily eating away. I did give metacam a couple hours ago, so I'm hoping they'll take a few nibbles of their dinner when I go out to feed in a few minutes. Ugh! I hate going through the aftermath of spays/neuters. Sooo stressful.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lmfao Jenny!!! Glad your boys did good at their neuter!

Yay for Frank Kennedy! I love that movie. My mom is starting a book club and that's their first assignment...Gone With The Wind lol. Her favorite. Hence my name Katie. After Katie Scarlett O'Hara...but my dad talked her out of my original middle name: Scarlett. So it's Katrina, like the hurricane! Oh yeahhhh!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, yes the edible goldfish, I just love them so it´s probably a good job there aren´t any left. Hope the boys are back to their normal selves pretty soon, can we have a pic of them, would love to see these two. 
Yes, it was a shock walking in the room and devastation...that was before their neuters and there had been a massive poop war as well so they were everywhere. I could just imagine Houdini getting out and standing there helping Bandy to get over the fence...and encouraging him.
By the way, I always feel really guilt when I finish a whole packet of anything.

I love Gone with the Wind, it´s really good when you have a story like that where you were named after a book or film character. 

Just back from the airport and mom has left until the next time. She´s had a great time, had her last cuddles with Snowy this morning and is now on her way home. She´s definitely a bunny convert and they´ll miss her slipping them their craisin....she´s loved it.


----------



## PaGal

You all are making me crave the goldfish. I prefer the pizza flavored but the original not the extreme flavor ones. I'm lucky if I can find them at the store five times out of the year. It's not fair that Chris can find goldfish in Spain but I can't get what I like here. 

Jenny...I'm sure they will be fine and I am sure you are prepared for if they would need a little help getting back to wanting to eat.

Chris...I hope your mom has a safe trip. I bet it's going to seem quiet there after your mom and sis visit.


----------



## whitelop

lyndym said:


> I like to try and get the really puffy ones to break in half in my mouth, hahaha.


Lyndy, I do the same thing! hahaha. Thats so funny. We get a lot of goldfish because they're good snacks for my son, he loves them! haha. So what happens is, the first few days he'll get some handfuls in the day time, then I'll get REALLY hungry and eat like half a bag in one sitting and then they're all gone. ahaha. 
Now, we have generic Whales, they're shaped like whales! They're pretty good, they don't taste exactly like goldfish, but still pretty good. 

Jenny, I hope the boys are okay! Hopefully they've started eating.

Katie, before I found out I was having a boy, we started talking about girl names too, I wanted to name her Scarlett. Not necessarily for Gone With the Wind, but because I like that name and I really loved Vivien Leigh. She was just so beautiful.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m making everyone crave goldfish, I hope they stock them again. I hate it when they bring something over and then they stop stocking them, it makes me so mad but they are so tasty. They only had the cheddar flavour so I had to make do with those but I love cheesy things. 

Just waiting for my sister to call to let me know she arrived OK but I will miss them both although I do like having my own space back....that´s the problem with living alone, it´s nice having people over but so good to get back to having my space to myself and the buns. Is that awful or what ???


----------



## whitelop

Nope, not awful. Its like going on holiday, its nice to get away but SO nice to get home. How long is the flight from Spain to the UK? 

I wonder if you could order goldfish? I could ship you a really big box of them. Its like $6 for the box and shipping might not be that bad? LOL


----------



## lyndym

Yeah, you could probably order Goldfish on Amazon? They'd probably ship from the US though and it'd be really expensive. And yes, anything cheesey is delicious. Cheese is the main reason why I am fine being a vegetarian, but veganism is definitely not for me. I love basically any type of cheese!

Glad you had a good visit with your mom! It is nice to get your house back, though, don't feel bad! Everyone likes their space.

Morgan - Are the cheddar whales from Target?? If so, I've totally had them before. Also, is anyone familiar with the brand Annie's? You know, the bunny-shaped mac n cheese? They also make other snacks, including cheddar bunnies.


----------



## whitelop

I LOVE Annie's! The chocolate bunny grahams, the cheddar ones, all of them! They're all so good and they're organic I think and I think they're not that bad for you.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

You know what sounds good? Pizza flavored goldfish on this pizza I'm eating right now. Yum
My mom wants me to name my future daughter Scarlett. Lol. I told her maybe but of course we all know that we may never have kids and if we do...Leo gets a say in the name and he won't like that one lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I had home made mini pizzas tonight...now I want to try the pizza goldfish. I like Scarlett as a name but I suppose you´ll have to let Leo have a say in this haha.

Just going to make myself a cuppa so I´ll now be looking for goodies in the cupboard to have with it....and I know I have no biscuits in the house so I´ll be doing the usual and looking in cupboards knowing I´ll not find anything


----------



## whitelop

I would really love some biscuits right now, but nope; I have baby carrots. They don't go well with tea though!


----------



## Chrisdoc

haha, carrots and tea definitely don´t go...now carrot cake and tea, yes please. Maybe tomorrow, I´ll make one :nod


----------



## JBun

I don't think I could do a veggie only diet. I'm sure I would feel like I was starving to death. But that's great that you're sticking with it Morgan. It's not easy to do.

And more with the goldfish.... I think we have a goldfish addiction going on here. All this talk about them, I think I'm going to have to go dig some out of the pantry now. I'm sure they are horrible and stale. And I'm sure I'll eat them anyways, haha.

So the boys are doing better. It's taken Riley longer to get over the nausea from the meds. He finally started pooping again after a whole day, and is eating a little better. Toby surprisingly, has recovered more quickly, despite his megacolon problems. This pic is from them this morning. I brought Riley in to keep an eye on his eating, and I brought Toby in for moral support for Riley. Even with hormones not completely gone, these boys still like each other. Their cages are next to each other, so they are pretty used to being near one another, plus they have playtime together. I don't think bonding will be a problem for them


----------



## whitelop

Jenny, those two are precious! Oh my. I just want to get in the middle of them and snuggle them! 

I have found that I basically like anything that is pizza flavored, pringles, goldfish, pizza, whatever. haha. I wonder why that powdery coating is so good? haha. I've had the sharks too and they're just like the whales, not "quite the same" but still pretty good. I love the colored goldfish, my son likes them too. I think its funny for him to eat them. I got the baby goldfish once and they were TINY, I didn't like them and thought they were sort of a choking hazard for AJ so I ate them all to solve the problem. LOL. I like all of the goldfish though, pretty much all flavors. I just like crackers and stuff in general, like cheese-its, those are my favorite; any flavor! haha.


----------



## PaGal

We go through a lot of cheez -its in this house. The girls will pack them as a snack for school. I eat them too. half the time they are my lunch. For a while I bought the ones with letters because the girls liked them. We have had the whales as well. If it's a snack cracker we have probably had it. Mostly we stick with the regular cheez -its because the girls don't seem to like any of the others. 

There is nothing wrong with wanting your space back. We have company come over a lot some of who are racers from out of state and of course since their friends and wonderful people we have them stay here but I do enjoy when we have the house back. I tend to be at least a little tense with other people around and can only really relax when it's just us. 

I could never be a vegetarian. I used to do martial arts, boxed, etc and boy did I crave meat. I could put away some steak and it just proved to me that we need the protein. Actually when I was in the best shape during that time I craved steak and potatoes and really wasn't interested in sweets so much.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, those two are just gorgeous and they look so comfy together. 

Just up and this talk of food again and I´m heading for the kitchen to raid the cupboards. I´m a savoury fiend as well, love anything cheesy or salty. I don´t think I could be a vegetarian, by choice, either. I don´t really eat that much meat but do love a steak now and again and I definitely find it difficult to eat fruit even though I know I should eat more. I was reading about another diet yesterday where you eat normally for 5 days and then reduce to 500-600 calories for the other two days. One of the presenters on UK tv is doing it and he´s already lost 9lbs in a couple of weeks. 

Really weird waking up this morning without mom, she´ll be back in her own bed. She´ll be back in the summer again.


----------



## whitelop

500-600 calories is NOTHING! You would be starving. haha. Yesterday I finally broke down and ate 2 oranges, I haven't been eating them because I was afraid they would give me heartburn or they wouldn't be good, because no one likes a bad orange. But I ate them and omg they were so good! Its been the best fruit other than the apples that I ate, since I started this whole thing. I get to eat meat tomorrow and Saturday! YAY! haha. I can't wait. I could barely pick up a 50 lb bag of chicken feed at the store yesterday, I need the animal protein. 
But in all of this, I've found that I don't like fruit that much. Ugh, its hard to find stuff I like. I like cooked fruit like peach cobblers and cherry pies and apple turnovers and stuffed baked apples, but raw fruit isn't as good! If you notice all those cooked fruit things are terrible for you! hahaha. Thats just how I like to eat! As does everyone else, but I just can't anymore. There are probably healthier alternatives and I'm going to find them! 
Maybe I'll start sharing the healthier recipes that I find.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Lisa, yeah you say you love Gone Woth The Wind now, just imagine going to my moms house and sharing that bit of info with her! She would light up and say YAY CONE SEE MY GWTW ROOM!!!  then you would see her room of plates and all kinds of posters and decor, then she would say lets play trivia!!!! And she would win bc I *THINK* that she studies the cards in between playing the game lol. Then she has a trivia book too lol. One time she invited Leo and I over and we watche the movie (Leo thought it was over at intermission haha), then she's like let's play trivia! And she spanked us!!!!!

I also like chicken in a biscuit...I want goldfish so bad now you guys! Or cheez it's! I'm sad.
Congrats to your boys Jenny!  love the pic they are too adorable!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lisa, that´s right it´s the 5-2 diet, if you eat loads of veggies and fruit on your 2 days then you can probably do it and if it´s only two days, you can make up your calories on the other. They say that the days you eat little, your body starts to use up the fat supplies. I was thinking of having a go to see how it feels. I could do with losing a few pounds as well. 

Katie, I was scouring the shelves at that supermarket today and there are absolutely no goldfish...I am gutted and am missing them. They did have some Pepperidge farm cookies but I didn´t get them...they were 144 calories per cookie....wow, that is just tooo much so I´ll pass for now. They did look really good though.


----------



## JBun

Yeah Chris, and I ate a whole bag of those cookies waiting to pick up my boys from their neuter!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh Jenny, I think you had a good excuse. They did look gorgeous and I´m not a great biscuit fan but I´m sure I´d have had to eat more than one so if I don´t have them in the house, I can´t give in to temptation. then again, when I go back to their store, I may look again haha.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I feel like I could definitely do the 5-2 diet, after the cleanse I've been doing this week! I don't know how many calories I've been eating each day, I've actually been scared to count because its on the low low end. 
But its shocking to the system when you're used to eating a regular 2000 calorie a day diet, not that I ate that anyway. But even as bad as my eating habits are, I've been SO hungry this week I guess because I'm having to eat more so my metabolism has been boosted and I've cut out processed sugar and soda and coffee creamer which is like food. haha. And most of the food I've been eating has been filler free so its like eating nothing with a side of nothing and water. haha. 

I would love a big fat cookie! hahaha. Seriously though, can someone give me a cookie?


----------



## JBun

It is easier to not have certain foods around. There are some foods that I like so much that I just can't have them around. Cadbury mini eggs, these raspberry chocolate covered jelly sticks, Lindt milk chocolate truffles, 3 musketeers mint and dark chocolate candy bars, if I have any of these around, I'll eat them til I'm sick, which is why I almost never buy them. Notice the chocolate theme. Yes I LOVE chocolate 

Edited to add: Keep this in mind when only eating veggies. My 4 oz baby bunny ate a whole head of green leaf lettuce a day. THAT'S how much of it is just water. So basically with most veggies, you are having lots of water with a little bit of nutrition.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, like most of those although I´m not a chocaholic and can eat a little bit and then put away but I do love Cadbury´s crème eggs and I also like Yorkie buttons and Wispa bits. I love savoury, I bought a packet of hot and chilli peanuts today and they are absolutely gorgeous, I have to stop myself eating the whole bag haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Houdini is getting more adventurous, if that´s possible, and now spends loads of time jumping up and down off the sofa. He is just so funny as I have to stop him digging and pulling, he did that with my t shirt the other night and I now have ventilation at the front lol. But he will let me pet him and touch him without running away so that´s real progress. 

He also goes mad for craisins...when I get the bag out he is climbing up my leg to get hold of it...although they all come running for their treat.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I bought a lot of goldfish at the store! I was munching on them on the way home! They were so good! 
Wow, Houdini is so adventurero!!!!!
I need to buy some craisins for these buns over here, doubt Phoebe will like them though, she doesn't like apple, carrot, banana!!! CRAZY RABBIT!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Still can´t get hold of the goldfish and I´m really missing them. 

Yes, try Phoebe on the craisins, I´m sure she´ll like them. That is so weird her not liking banana, I thought all buns liked bananas...mine don´t like carrot that much or apple but they all adore their craisins.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I sure will. I hope she isn't going to be a picky eater, so far she loves most veggies she has tasted!  how are the buns doing this weekend?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty's a weirdo. She doesn't like the orange part of carrot, zucchini, or cucumber. Not that I think she NEEDS to like those, it's just stuff I have little extra bits of that she could have instead of us throwing it away, but she doesn't like them  She gladly disposes of the "butts" of lettuces, dandelion bunches, and kale ribs. I love that we can add some things to her salad instead of throwing so much away.

She has definitely taken a liking to apples finally.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie doesn't like carrots. Not in the least. If I put carrots in her dish, she will ignore it until it gets wrinkly. haha. She likes apples enough, but she likes strawberries more. I always split my strawberries butts up between her and the chickens.


----------



## PaGal

Thumper would not touch his carrot bits until one day I gave him some grated carrot. Then he started eating carrot.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, thinking about it, Bandy and snowy will eat a little bit of grated carrot, I usually give them the bits left over when I make a carrot cake. I try and sprinkle it over their veggies like cheese. They aren´t too picky but they may eat a bit of apple or pear but they don´t go crazy over it like they do with banana. I´ve tried them on strawberries but Bandy ate a little bit but the other two not interested. 

I suppose they are just like us, just some things they don´t take to. 

Caught Snowy nearly helping himself to the craisins earlier. Luckily, I caught him just in time. 





This is just one fluffy butt.





And Houdini taking a look out of the window...he could the kids playing outside.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ash loves carrots! He ate a piece the first time he sniffed it. He would probably eat 10 of them if he could . But there are some vegetables he doesn't like. He doesn't like broccoli or collard greens. So yes, I agree, bunnies are kind of like us, they eat some foods and others they don't.

I loved the new pics! The one of Snowy helping himself with crasiens is too funny! Its lucky you caught him in time! Naughty bunny!

Bandy's fluffy butt is so funny! He is so fluffy. He is a lamb chop. 

Haha, Houdini looking out the window is funny. He's probably thinking, why can't I go out there and play too? lol.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Yeah I have yet to figure out what Tucker likes as far as treats go... GusGus will rip craisins out of my hands but Tucker isn't too crazy for them. He had eaten one or two but it had to sit there for him to take it.. And ontop of that he left one there for a while so I am assuming they aren't his thing... Even bits of carrot he isn't too crazy over. Though he'll nom up carrots when I cut them up and give him them. I have given him the top of strawberry and he ate it but it took him a while. He wasn't crazy about it.. It's hard because I'd love to find a treat he likes so I can train him. I haven't tried him with much fruit, just the strawberry top.. GusGus so far is a piggy who will eat anything. I did make homemade bunny treats and Tucker is a sucker for those! Like rips them out of my hand but they're too big for training.. Next time I'm gunna make them tiny for him haha too hard to break up. 

Your boys are so adorable! I love the fluffy butts!! How old are they all now?


----------



## lyndym

We really need to stop all this food talk, I've been really good about not snacking lately, but then I come on here and want snacks after reading about goldfish crackers and chocolates and spicy peanuts! Luckily, or unluckily, I have no snacky foods in my kitchen at the moment. I made myself only use a basket instead of a cart last time at the store, really cut down on items I don't really need. But I could go for a snack right now, hahaha.

I'm glad to hear Houdini is coming out of his shell a bit more! So funny about your shirt with "ventilation," hahaha. I would be super mad if one of the buns ruined some of my clothes! Dora ruined a zippered hoodie I have by nibbling holes in the front, but now it's just my general rabbit sweater. And I kind of like the holes because they remind me of how much she liked chewing the zipper on that darn thing!


----------



## JBun

Yeah, No Kidding! I finally had to pick up a bag of pizza flavored goldfish and give them a try, haha.

I think there is something rabbits have with sweatshirts. I've had several over the years, with little bunny holes chewed into them. Always seems to be the sweatshirts :?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Danielle, Snowy and Houdini are a year and 4 months and Bandy was 1 on 14th April. 

I always wear old clothes in the house as I know that when they jump up and start digging my clothes, I generally end up with holes in them so I´m usually prepared. Yes, mine like chewing the zips and cords as well, funny buns eh lol.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Wow! They're all still very young! For some reason I thought they were a little older.. awe the little cuties xoxo

I also picked up goldfish at the grocery store last night.. when usually I don't even think twice! Thanks guys!!


----------



## PaGal

The buns are so adorable!

I know buns don't need to have carrots but thought Thumper would like to chew them since he's a chewer and carrots are the hardest veggie I can think of. Plus we are talking carrots fresh from our garden. They have sooo much more flavor then store bought. It's really amazing how much more flavor. 

The store did not have pizza goldfish again. I guess I need to try a different chain of store. maybe we should just talk about veggies and fruit so then that's what we'll crave instead of the not so good for you snacks.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh yes, veggies and fruit. I was at the market yesterday buying my supplies for the boys, basil, dill and coriander and the bloke gave me some carrot tops and beetroot leaves for free. I bought (for me) some lovely straweberries, blackberries and raspberries and two packs of asparagus which I love. I´m going to do a nice warm salad tomorrow with the asparagus and cauliflower, salad greens, Caesar dressing and parmesan cheese. I might grill some chicken to throw in there as well. 

they are still quite young but I feel as though I've had them for much longer. I do laugh at them, just laughing at Houdini trying to get Bandy to groom him earlier and it worked and have just watched Bandy stick his head under Snowy and got his groom. Never a dull moment with them.


----------



## bunny007

Love Love Love the 3 Musketeers!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks so much and glad you like my three boys bunny 007, that is so weird I am watching a James Bond film at the moment. 

I´ve been trying to upload a video onto youtube of Houdini and Snowy grooming, it is so funny but it´s giving me problems. I will get it there and put on here so you can all laugh too. 

I will catch up on all the news over the weekend, I´ve just been snowed under with work this week....roll on Sunday lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I am just getting so **** fed up with computers and internet connections and posting things which then disappear into thin air.....just spend about half an hour uploading photos, resizing them and writing and it´s gone...aaarrrggghhhhh

I was just saying how sometimes we do complicate things and look for the hard route rather than looking for the obvious. 

It was getting dark so I went to put on the lamp but it wouldn´t work. I noticed that the cord was a bit chewed and thought one of them had managed to reach it. I cut the cord in two and got a plastic connecter and set about fixing it. It wouldn´t work so I tried it without the connecter and then I tried used another fitting but it still wouldn´t work so I thought....another new lamp :bawl: I brought the reading lamp in from the bedroom to use and plugged it in and that wouldn´t work either.....LIGHT GOING ON IN BRAIN....why didn't you check to make sure that some little furry rascal hasn´t pulled the plug of the extension cord from the wall again......YEAHHH, easy isn´t it. 

Here are a couple of photos I´d taken as I´m still trying to upload the video....

Bandy in his favourite place when he escapes from Snowy.





And here´s the little rascal who pulls plugs out of the wall.


----------



## whitelop

Pulling plugs out of the wall is better than chewing through a refrigerator cord. 
I'm glad your lamp wasn't ruined! 

Those boys are adorable! I just want to squeeze them! Does Snowy not jump on the top of the cage?


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

Soo cute!! So you kind of ruined the lamp all on your own? That sucks, haha!


----------



## JBun

I can't believe Houdini can just pull out plugs on his own. Little rascal!

It drives me crazy when I do that! Go through a bunch of effort to try and fix something, especially something really difficult, then realize that wasn't the problem and that it was actually something really simple. I've done that so many times. But I am pretty impressed that you know how to fix an electrical cord.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, he´s certainly gifted. He plays with the plastic tubing around the cord and eventually managed to pull the plug out. He does the same, sometimes, with the TV aerial as well. I´m quite the handyman, so to speak. I usually have a go at fixing most things as I don´t have a man around to do them for me so you just have to learn. 

Morgan, snowy does jump on top of the cage, he prefers to jump on top of Houdini´s cage and tease him and then he poops on the cardboard....sometimes they are just too funny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Had a bad day with both the computer and the internet, it´s been going off more than it´s been on today so of posts of done so far, I´ve lost most of them so I´m hoping it´s sorted itself out. 

Morgan, here´s the photo of the sardine festival. It´s a great day and the queue you can see if everyone waiting for their free portion of the sardines and a free drink. We usually go down every year although last year, they cancelled it due to budget cuts but I´m hoping that this year, it will be back. It´s so funny as you can spend anything from half an hour to two hours queuing depending on the time but you still do it and they taste so good. 





And here are a couple of Bandy, he´s just too darn cute, one sitting on his favourite box and the other sitting on his cushion looking at me.









And here´s my own little rascal....who me ???





Sending this quick just in case :tonguewiggle


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

The sardine festival looks awesome! I love sardines.

I loved all the new pictures. Especially the one of Bandy sitting on his favorite box. He is just to adorable! I love his furry little face! And I love the picture of Houdini and his cute little paws on the bars.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, the sardine festival is just great. It´s the way they cook them and the type of wood they use that makes them taste so good. It´s one of the best things about the summer here is that sardines are so fresh and so cheap and I could eat kilos of them. It´s worth the wait in that queue just to get them hot off the wood and with a cool beer and just sit and enjoy. 

Bandy has such a funny face sometimes and Houdini is just Houdini, how can you get mad at that little face.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Mmm, those sardines sound good. I wish there were a sardine festival here. I would definitely go. It sounds really fun. We get them at the store here and they are really good. So I can't imagine how they would taste over where you live. 

Bandy is a real cutie! His furry face just makes me want to pet him. And Houdini is so adorable, yes, how could you get mad at that adorable little face.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus

I'm not a huge fan of sardines, but I'm definitely a huge fan of your buns!! haha, how come no pics of Mr. Snowy??  

I hope you are having a great day!! and a great weekend!!


----------



## whitelop

Those buns are adorable! I think the picture of Bandy on the box is my new favorite picture of him! His face is so funny! haha 

The sardine festival looks like a blast and I bet it was SO delicious! Thats on my list of things to do if I ever make it to Spain. I'll make sure to make it so I'm there around the time of the sardine fest and eat sardines to my hearts content! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, you´re all invited to the sardine festival or we can hire a boat on the beat for bbqíng and have our own sardine festival. It would be a real blast I am sure. We could sit on the beach all day eating sardines, drinking beer and getting a suntan....how good would that be haha.

Bandy is my little funny face, that pic of him is really good.

Danielle, I will get some photos of Snowy to put on he, it´s just that he´s less of a poser than the other two. I´ve just taken some so cutie photos of him and Bandy cuddling after dinner. I must upload them and post. I have just got a Bandy flop, he´s not a big flopper so it´s hard to catch him but I´ve done it. 

Feel bad about leaving them so long the last few weeks as I´ve really busy at work but they do seems really happy so I shouldn´t worry so much. I´m hoping I´ll have an easier week this work but once May starts and the summer is on the horizon, it is always so crazy.


----------



## JBun

Cute pics of the boys!!! Houdini behind bars is so fitting, haha. I just love that little trouble maker 

I'm not big on sardines, but your festival sounds fun, and you're making it sound so good, I'm even a little bit tempted.


----------



## PaGal

The only sardines I have ever had are ones in the can which I like but I can only eat a few at a time so I bet I would like the sardines there. They have shad planking about 15 minutes from us. I need to find out when they will have it this year so we can go. I know they always have it the same weekend in the same month but I can't remember the date. 

Those three are such characters and so handsome!

Issues with computers and internet drive me crazy as well. Especially since I have bad luck with them. One of my college courses was a computer course and the first day the instructor went on for quite some time about how we should not be afraid of problems and that there was no way for us to "break" the computers. Well a few weeks later as I was doing my work I had trouble. I messed around a while trying to figure it out myself and couldn't. So then asked help from some other students, after a while they gave up so as a last resort I got my instructor. He messed around for some time and finally looked at me and said "you broke it".


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, I´m quick handy with computers but sometimes they just do my head in....like youtube..I´ve been trying to upload a video for days and it´s so slow and not doing it...hate looking at it when says there are 1940 minutes to go, doesn´t that just make you feel like giving up. 

Having a bad week, complications with work and long days so haven´t been on here as much and miss it. Boys are fine though which is one less worry. Saw a lovely little black and white bunny at the pet shop today, haven´t been there in ages, I had to walk away quickly, hate seeing them there but just hope someone sees it and falls in love. 

Will still try to upload the video, you never know you might get to see it before the end of the month lol.


----------



## whitelop

Its Friday, so have a nice glass of wine tonight and enjoy the evening with the bunnies! 

I haven't tried to upload a video onto youtube, but if its anything like what you're saying then I probably won't. My computer is google though and google made youtube, so maybe it would be better for me. Who knows though?! haha. I have no patience for waiting for stuff to upload! 

I can't wait to see the video though of the boys! They're so cute when they're hopping and popcorning and binkying around.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...Aaawww, sorry you have had a tough week. At least it's Friday so hopefully you can enjoy the weekend and recuperate!

I have no patience when it comes to computers, probably because they are always causing problems.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

It usually takes like half an hour to upload a 2 minute video, and I thought it was slow for me!

I'm sorry you are having a bad week. Its good that its Friday so enjoy the weekend. I know what you mean about seeing pet store bunnies, you just really want to get them.

I can't wait to see the video of the boys. They are so adorable and I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m uploading right now. I think it´s cos it was in AVI format so I´ve changed it to MP4 so it´s going quicker. 

Houdini has been a little devil today for want of calling him something worse. He knocked the brush over which knocked a couple of DVD´s on the floor and I didn´t realise and he´s had a nibble at one of the boxes and they´re not mine so I need to do a cosmetic job on the box...sometimes, I could just put him out to fend for himself...no I´m only joking although sometimes I think he wouldn´t do so bad lol. 

He´s teaching Bandy bad habits, they´ve both taken to climbing on the spare cage now and looking what´s on the coffee table. I have a nice corner missing off my diary....I tell you they certainly keep you on your toes. I shall to rearrange the furniture a little. 

Friday night and seeing my friend in about an hour for a very late dinner. Unfortunately, I will be working tomorrow so no rest for the wicked...as my mom says, you have to earn a crust lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, here´s the first video. I laughed at Houdini trying to get Bandy to groom him, they are just so funny.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW_lRRxkFTM[/ame]


----------



## whitelop

They're so cute! I love the way Bandy looks up at you like "what? Nothing to see here." 

Hahaha. Sometimes I think that Ellie would do fine on her own too! Sometimes I have those moments as well, its okay. I would never do that! But you know, the thought passes my mind from time to time with all my animals though. LOL

Have a good late dinner tonight!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I "aww"ed out loud when Bandy finally groomed Houdini!


----------



## Chrisdoc

He was a very late starter at grooming but he now does do it back and he´s actually really cute when he does. 

Morgan, he´s always looking at me with that face..hey, what are you looking at lol.

Had another really long day yesterday but didn't go to bed until really late cos I was watching the Eurovision Song contest. Worst is the voting which takes ages but we always know we won´t win so it´s never a great disappointment. At least the boys enjoyed it as they were out until after 1. 

Sunday as usual with cage cleaning this morning, took a really good photo of Bandy and Houdini in the little cage where they go while I´m cleaning the enclosure and they were grooming and cuddling. I cut both Snowys and Houdinis nails this morning and groomed Bandy but need to cut his nails tomorrow. He was such a good boy this morning while I groomed, hardly moved and just let me turn him and comb. just laughing as he´s now back up on his favourite box resting. will probably post some pics later.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, I´ve now sussed out youtube and am uploading a few videos that I´ve had for a while...quite short ones but I like them. 

I also have some photos I´ve taken over the last week of all of them. Houdini is such a little rascal and he´s now teaching his had habits to the other two lol.

Here is the little rascal who´s now found his way to the things on the coffee table. The corner of my diary is now missing ssd:




A big fluffy Bandy flop





My two little white buns having a cuddle at bedtime


----------



## whitelop

Haha. I couldn't imagine Ellie being loose in the living room, she would eat her way through everything! 

Snowy and Bandy are so cute! I just love them.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Now for a video, it´s only a short one and not much going on but you can see my two little white buns and that cute fluffy butt haha.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtpJr8T05n4[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, it´s the only space I can let them out in and they are quite good in general as there´s now not that much that they can eat or that they try to eat. They are (touch wood) good with the furniture and spend quite a lot of the day just sitting on their rug in front of the window sleeping. 

As I don´t usually get Snowy on film as he´s not such a poser as the other two, here´s a cute video of him with me on the sofa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCevPzxYdQU[/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I loved the pictures. Especially the one of Bandy and Snowy cuddling together. They are such sweeties and they are so adorable.

I loved the first video of Bandy and Snowy cuddling. My favorite part was when you were taping them from above. You could see Bandy's big fluffy butt. It was so funny, haha.

I loved the last video of Snowy. He is so cute! And he looks so soft and furry. What a sweetie. Haha, it was funny at the end when he was shoving his nose in the camera. Ash does that too.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, thanks for that, there wasn´t much happening with Snowy and Bandy cuddling but you can see so much better all the fluff on his behind. Snowy is such a sweetie and he has such a cute little face and he loves spending time with anyone. I love it when they just stuff their face in front of the camera, they are just so funny. Funniest thing was he was trying to eat the cord, the little devil.


----------



## Chrisdoc

More videos this time of Bandy the flash. I was sitting on the sofa with Houdini and Bandy raced first one way and then the other, I think you can hear me laughing and Houdini looking as though he´s thinking WTF was that....you´ll see what I mean :hyper:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvNt2jOuqA4[/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, what a funny video! I love Houdini's startled reaction, haha. Great video!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Well that video was just too cute! Bandy looks so big! Oh and I liked when Bandy groomed the front then wanted to go groom the back end and Houdini was like NO not my hiney!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, he certainly is a fast one, he just flashed past us both ways. Too hard to follow him but I think it was funnier cos Houdini was up on the sofa with me and he was more startled than I was by the performance. How funny are our bunnies, don´t you just love them :happybunny:


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Oh ok I seen the rest of the videos now! Ah theyre all great! Loved the last one too! You turned the camera back and what do ya know?! Houdini has disappeared!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, that´s his biggest trick the little devil. Always have to keep your eye on him, he can get up to mischief in 10 seconds lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

A couple more photos...I just love this of my two little white buns.





Took a photo of my friend´s dogs today...Winnie, Ben and Timmy





And this one is Cherry, she´s a Spanish hunting dog called a Podenco.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Bandy and Snowy are just so cute! They are both handsome little bunnies.

I loved the pictures of your friend's dogs. They are so cute! Benny is my favorite he looks so furry and soft. I love dogs and I'd like to get one some day.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Bandy is like the abominable snowman, I just thought of that! BIG AND FLUFFY! Lol! 
Cool dog I have never heard of a Podenco before!


----------



## whitelop

I love those dogs! I like scruffy dogs like that. I really like Cherry the Podenco too, she's pretty! 
And as always those boys are so handsome! haha. They're so cute and white!


----------



## lyndym

Great videos and pics! I can't get over the video of you and Snowy - he is so much like Doc. Doc will also just get right in my face whenever I'm filming him. I "awwed" when he was climbing up your leg, time to say hi to mom!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Her dogs are a real variety, mostly mongrels but I love those shaggy dogs. Cherry is so cute but I call her Tigger cos when you go to the house, she bounces everywhere, she has so much energy. 

Haha Katie, the abominable snowman, I just love it when he stretches out cos all that fur sticks up and there is so much. I was combing him this morning and I literally has fur stuck to my arms cos I was sweating...I had to go outside to clean myself. 

Lyndy, I just love Snowy when he´s up on the sofa with me, he´s the one who doesn´t mind you petting or touching or picking him up and will come right in your face to see what you´re doing. He´s my little Doc, same here when I see Doc, I always think of Snowy.

Just watching them all tucking into their dinner, all their faves tonight, Basil, Bill, Cauliflower leaves and endives...ñom ñom lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s been a busy few days. 

I was at my friend´s today for lunch again and her French friend was there. How hard is it trying to remember French I learned at school after all these years. My memory is not as bad as I though and I did quite well considering. 

On the way there, I stopped at the local shop which also supplies farms so they do feed and other stuff. I asked about hay and they said they stocked it at 4.50 so I gave them a 30 litre bag to put it in. After about 10 minutes, a young lad reappeared with a trolley and a massive bag on it and we went to the car. the bale of hay is enormous and when I got home, I´ve separated it into six 30 l.itre bags and 1 20 litre bag. This is going to last them for months. What is the best way to store it as I have it in big plastic bags right now as I needed to break down the bale. I´ve put it down and they are loving it. of course, the strands are much longer so I´ll probably have to cut them but they do like the longer strands as well. 

Anyone love cheese on here. They´ve opened a new little shop in the indoor market and they sell local cheeses as well as Spanish and foreign cheese. I absolutely adore cheese, although I stopped eating it for a while when I was trying to cut back on fats. At this shop, they do tasters, they have a lovely gouda with green pesto which is fantastic and I bought a little round French type camembert today which was superb. I could honestly live on cheese alone, the smellier the better lol..


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

The hay sounds great, especially since it was so cheap. 

I LOVE cheese. I love most kinds of cheese. Its just SO good, haha. I bought a huge wheel of gouda cheese a couple months ago and it as SO delicious. Its already gone though, so I just ordered another one a couple days ago. I love cheese and I like how many different flavors and different textures of cheese you can get.


----------



## whitelop

To store the hay, you might want to try to find a plastic bin for it to go in, but put some small holes in the bin to let the air ventilate the hay. But I think it should be okay in the bags as long as the hay can breathe. haha. It needs to breathe! LOL I just keep my bale of hay in the shed uncovered. I was using it until my barn cat decided that he needed to sleep on it at night, so no more bale hay for Ellie! 

I was talking to a lady yesterday who was pretty well traveled with Europe and we were talking about Spain. My grandmother in law and her boyfriend just got back from a cruise to Spain. So this lady was telling me how much she loved it there, and how pretty it was. Then she started talking about Gibraltar and how its only like 96 km away from Africa, like Morocco. And I was thinking "I know someone who lives near there!" hahah. But she was saying that there is a place, like a church or something thats one of the most beautiful places you can go in Spain. Its inspired by Moroccan design with the tiles are all that really beautiful mosaic. I can't remember what she said the same was it was it was like Ja---something. haha. Talking to her about it, really made me long to go to Spain! I really want to go. I need to talk my husband into letting us go. 
Moroccan design is probably one of my most favorite looks. The bright mosaics, the beautiful tiles, the blues! Just the variety of blues they use is amazing. I want to do my whole house in a Moroccan theme. LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, Morocco is only 11km from Spain at the shortest distance and only 14km on the boat from the Spanish enclave of Ceuta. I´ve often stood at the looking point which is between Algeciras and Tarifa and is opposite the point where the two seas meet...Atlantic and Mediterranean. It looks so close you feel you could swim there. I do have photos somewhere so I must find them and post cos it´s amazing. 

There are so many places with Arabic features as the Moors were in Spain for nearly 800 years. There is the Mezquita in Cordoba which is now a church and the Alhambra in Granada which is fantastic. There are loads of fortifications still standing called Alcazaba, there´s one near here in Malaga. Tiling and decoration is still inspired by the moors, our pool is blue and white tiled and my bathrooms are similar to that as well and moroccan style fountains are a big feature as well. 

I´ve left the hay in bags for the moment and it´s in a storeroom but I may change it in the next few weeks. I still believe how much there is and how cheap it was. I filled six 120 litre bags not 30 litre so it should last for months.


----------



## whitelop

I want to come to Spain. Seriously, it just sounds like my kind of place.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm with Morgan, I'm definitely coming to Spain sometime, there's no doubt about that.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I bought the 50 lbs hay bale from oxbow and they barely put a dent into it!
I want to go to Spain too!!!!  BUt we have special plans to go to Italy next


----------



## JBun

This is why we all like the big bales. Sooo much cheaper! But it can sometimes be hard to find good quality. 

It's humid where you are isn't it? I would suggest storing it in breathable containers, so the moisture won't get trapped and cause mold to grow. Cardboard boxes with some air holes, or you could use an old duvet cover or pillow cases, to store the hay in.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I knew you´d give me some good ideas. I have to find the boxes as I have it stored at the moment in bags in a store room as there is just too much to store at home. I still can´t believe how big it was and how much there is...it will take them months to get through it but they love it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

My bale is so big that I left it all in the plastic, in the box, and the plastic isn't sealed, and the box is not airtight so it gets air. Then I got as much as I could fit into one of those storage containers and go from there. 
Chris, I can't believe you get beer in your Burger King, Pizza Hut, and other places! Do you have to sit down to eat for that? Is there a limit??


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, you can have a beer at Burger King, MacDonalds and KFC with your menu and if you want to pay for more, you can do. YOu can also get it to take away if you prefer. And if you order Pizza, I suppose they´ll bring you as much beer as you ask for. 

There´s a pet shop near the outdoor fruit and veg market and I went past today cos they have meerkats and they´ve had babies. They are just so gorgeous, I want one. This is not a great photo but you can see mom, dad and three kids all together.





Here´s one of the little ones periscoping..





They also had loads of cute baby bunnies....I hate looking at them and leaving them all behind..


----------



## whitelop

Holy crap, those meerkats are ADORABLE! I love them! I would totally have all of them. haha. 

There are 3 little bunnies that look like Houdini, kind of. That pet store has pretty big enclosures, much bigger and better than the ones I've seen before in other pet stores. 
They're all really cute though!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I just love going past that shop just to look at them, they are so cute. They´re about a month now, I saw them the first week when their eyes were closed but now they´re so darn cute. We laughed cos the girl went in the cage to check on them and they were hiding under one of the big logs. She picked one of the babies up and put it down and when she picked the second one up, the mom poked her head out and snatched it back with her mouth and hid again. We laughed so much, I wish I´d caught it on video, it was just so funny like....hey, that´s mine, I´ll have it back. 

The bunnes are in a big area so have lots of space to move and run and as they´re all really young, they´re OK. there were a couple like Houdini and there were two little white lops with one ear up and one ear down....I tell you, if I had a house with lots of land, I´d be overrun with them lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG! Those meerkats are SOOOOO cute! I would love to have them! 

Those bunnies are so cute! Like Morgan said, they have a pretty big space. I haven't seen any pet stores give their animals that much space ever. 

Funny what you said about the meerkat mom. They sound so funny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Aren´t they just so adorable...I really do want one but haven´t anywhere to keep it. 

The bunnies looked pretty well looked after and they have plenty of space to run and binky and lots of company and they all looked well. I hope they don´t get bought on a whim though as they were really cheap only 15 euros each which is nothing. Hate to think of them going to a home for them to end up on the street in a couple of weeks. 

I forgot to post my pics from last week of my lunch on the beach with friends over from the UK. We were literally sitting at a table on the sand and enjoying fresh bbq sardines and little fried whitebait with lemon...it was fabulous, I do love really fresh fish. 

Sorry, I took the pic after I´d started to eat the first sardine...yes, I just couldn´t wait lol. All washed down with a lovely cold beer mmmmm.


----------



## whitelop

Chris, I'm drooling right now, just looking at those sardines! I just want to jump right on that plate and eat them! They look SO good. 

Now I'm really hungry.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I agree with Morgan! Those sardines look SO tasty! I would love to go and eat them. Makes me hungry too.


----------



## Chrisdoc

They cook them on special wood on bamboo skewers on the beach. I just love the smell as you pass all the beach bars and it´s my absolute favourite thing during the summer months...we once had a bbq and bought the sardines coming off the boats in the morning. Our friend who was cooking just kept them coming and we all kept eating. I have never been so full with sardines, I must have eaten 20 or more. It was so funny cos there was meat to follow and everyone was so full from sardines, we couldn´t eat it.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Those sardines are big! I have never ate sardines. Are they very fishy tasting?
Wow if I told Leo about this he would definitely want to move to Spain so he can get beer from all the fast food joints and pizza huts lol 
Aww baby meerkats! They do have A LOT of room I am impressed!


----------



## whitelop

I want to move there because I want to be able to get a beer with a big mac. LOL 
My husband would love it too!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Spain is the place to get fast food and beer lol.

I have seen everything now. I´ve heard of bunnies getting out of their cages but tonight Snowy got into the locked enclosure and I swear I haven´t got a clue how he did it. All the boys were out together and as Houdini and Snowy were a bit nippy especially when Snowy goes into the enclosure and Houdini´s outside, I decided to close the gate so they couldn´t get in. I called my friend and was talking on the phone and couldn't´see where they all were and started looking and couldn´t find Snowy and when I looked over, he was there in Houdini´s cage...I haven´t got a clue how he got in there. Will have to do the same tomorrow and see if he manages to do it again. 

Am just waiting for my friend to come and pick me up to go for something to eat, yes it´s 11.45pm but I´m starving haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, I can't believe he managed to get in to Houdini's pen. Maybe he learned magic when he was with a magician.


----------



## whitelop

Thats so funny that Snowy got into Houdini's pen. 
They're all so sneaky! Ellie is super sneaky too. 

I can't believe you're eating at 11:45! Thats so late. I was already in bed! haha. The way of life in Europe is so different and SO much later than here. Especially where I am, out in the country everything shuts down by midnight. And the streets are quiet by then too. haha. But I do like to go get milkshakes at like 9pm, thats normal for me. LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, when he´s working in the summer, we often go out to eat after midnight, the place we go to doesn´t close until around 1am although there are places open until 2 or 3 in the morning and bars open until around 4 not that I´m out at those times...... 

Still haven´t figured out how he did it but he hasn´t done it again today. Isn´t that just typical, they do things when you´re not watching and when you´re looking at everything they do, they behave lol. 

Getting hot now so have to prepare the iced bottles and ice cubes, I´ve got a nice big fan for them as well which I´ll get out over the weekend.


----------



## whitelop

Everything closes early here. In Charlotte, which is the bigger city nearest to me, the bars stay open late and theres much more to do. But out where I am...nothing. haha. 
BUT they're building a new bar/restaurant near my house! Its like 15 minutes away and I'm SO EXCITED about it. haha. I can not wait for it to open. That way we don't have to drive 30 minutes or more into town to go eat at a restaurant we can just go there and eat and drink! I love when things like that happen. And because we're not near a college or anything like the other town, it will be people in my age group or older and thats AWESOME! Because who wants to sit and eat and drink with a bunch of 21 year olds who are getting trashed! 
So I will sit with the 30-40 somethings and have a nice time! LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

busy few days here and saw a new client today and it looks really positive...I feel so good that I got home and have celebrated with a couple of glasses of wine...I´ve also got a new lead for the weekend so that maybe another client as well...I am feeling so good as it´s really hard to attract new business so I am so pleased. 

Bunnies have been out together tonight and although no real fights a little bit of nippiness with Houdini and Snowy but they´ve pulled through so really pleased. 

I am downloading a video of the buns with Snowy yawning...that´s a first for me,l..... I just love them. have quite a few more which I´ll download over the next few days. 

Very hot here, just wish I had time to get a sun tan lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

What is your job? I didn't know you were taking in clients.

That's good that they did well with no fights.

Can't wait to see the video. They are so cute! I love bunny yawns, funny thing is Ash yawned like 3 times yesterday. Usually he doesn't yawn that much, he must have been tired.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, I look after people´s properties when they´re not here. There are lots of people who buy in Spain as holiday homes and they only spend part of the year here or let them out to others and I take care of all that. I also help people do paperwork here as well, translating for them where they need it. I´m always really busy as it comes into the summer as that´s the main season. 

As promised a Snowy yawn. I didn´t get him from the front so you can´t see those little teeth but it´s the first one I´ve managed to video so I was quite pleased. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb1u4lp1-Bo[/ame]


----------



## whitelop

Ellie stretches and yawns like that, the flops over! How cute! I love when they yawn then flop, it must mean they're SO comfortable with us!

Do any of yours yawn more than others? Because I've seen Ellie yawn more than Foo ever did! haha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, how cute! When Ash yawns he does the exact same thing he stretches his front paws out and yawns at the same time. I think its SO cute! I love how Snowy is stretching his cute little paws out and yawing! I see a cute Bandy fluff ball sitting in the corner, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love it when they yawn. They are all yawners but Snowy is the champion. Sometimes he sort of stretches like that and then stretches his back legs and drags them, sounds awful but it´s like a mega yawn. I just love seeing those little front teeth sticking out but have never managed to get that close to catch them. Bunny yawns are the best.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie does the same thing with her back legs! She drags them and really stretches those hips out! LOL. Its so funny to watch, I love it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ash does the same thing! It seems like all of our bunnies do the same things. LOL!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m sure they all do but I love watching them when they really stretch. It´s like when they flop straight down and just lie there. I love Snowy when he flops, he loves cleaning his front paws while he´s flopped, he´s such a funny little thing.


----------



## PaGal

I have seen Thumper stretch his front legs out and yawn but only one time I saw him stretch his front legs like Snowy but then he also stretched out his back ones as he yawned.
I actually before getting Thumper didn't like the look of a bunny yawning but now I do. I guess maybe it just looked so odd at first.

Morgan...lucky you getting a restaurant nearby. We have to go 30 min. as well. I so wish they would put in something closer. We live not too far from a major road many use on their way to Virginia Beach although it's so sleepy here you would never guess but a restaurant here would do well because they would get locals plus some travelers.


----------



## Chrisdoc

A busy few days for me. I have a day off tomorrow, yippee. Well, I say a day off although I´ll be bunny cleaning and house cleaning. I must see if I can follow Morgan´s cleaning routine and see how quick I can finish. 

Boys have not been out quite as much as they´re used to this week as I´ve been getting home later but they seem fine with it. They´re enjoying their new fan which seems to be keeping them cool.


----------



## JBun

It's so funny. You see this big fluffball of a bun, Bandy, then you see these tiny white ears sticking up behind him, and that's Snowy hiding somewhere behind all that fluff


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That's good that you have the day off for cleaning. I should really start cleaning this place too. Yes, I'd try Morgan's cleaning schedule too. I hope it works for you.

Wow, I love your fan! I must get one of those for Ash. Like Jenny said you can see a fluffy Bandy and Houdini's little ears sticking up behind them. I guess Snowy's just hiding somewhere in the middle of all that! LOL.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I know, I never really notice a big difference in size until I see them sitting huddled together and then Snowy looks so small. It is funny when you can just see those little ears. That fan is great, it moves from side to side so they don´t get the cool air blowing on them constantly. They are definitely liking it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That's good that they like their fan! My father went to Walmart today and he's supposed to come back with a fan! I'm sure Ash will love it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Good to be back. have been really busy the last week and very tired. The heat this year is really getting to me and to the boys. They are loving their fan but I´ve noticed they´re more lethargic and not as active so I suppose they´re feeling it too.

Trying to organise another visit from my mom so she can spend another month with me with my sister coming for the first two weeks so she can travel with her. I´m really looking forward to it so hope they´ll be here soon once we´ve found her passport...she´s put it away so safely again, she can´t find it lol. 

Got some photos to post and some videos if I can manage to download them so I´ll do it over the weekend. 

Summer is here with temperatures forecast over the weekend reaching the high 90´s, that´s what I call hot.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Chris, good seeing you on again! Hope you and the boys are doing well. I don't like Summer very much, 90 is hot! Its usually around 80-85 degrees here. Last year it was in the hundreds! For some reason it was extra hot then. Of course it had to be the Summer I had Ash. He was fine though. I know what you mean about them acting lethargic in the hot weather. Ash has been laying around most of the time. He will allow me to put a frozen water bottle near him as long as its either wrapped in a towel or put in a sock. He doesn't like the water condensing and wetting him. I'm happy he will at least let me put it near him. But he wont actually seek it out to snuggle with.

Hope your mom can come over. Its always nice to have family over. I hope she can find her passport. That would be bad if she couldn't ever find it. The have been a few times when I couldn't find my passport too, lol.

Hope to see the videos soon, your buns are always such starts in them, lol.

that is pretty hot where you guys are. Here its only like 80-85 degrees, not as hot as where you are but still hot. Stay cool!


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. We just found my husbands passport, it expired in 2005. LOL I think its a little old now! 

I hope your sister and mom get down there soon! I bet that will be good and fun! 

Ellie lays around like a fat loaf too during the day now because its warmer. She just stretches out in the floor and lays there. Or lays in her cabinet because its bare now and its cooler in there. haha. Fat.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I miss you guys but it´s been a busy week and my mom has finally arrived. My sister couldn´t make it with her this time but we´ll be OK on our own. We´ve been clothes shopping for her for new t-shirts and summer capri pants and she´s looking good. 

Don´t have the energy to do anything at the moment, it is sooooo hot and humid, I much prefer the spring sunshine, so much more bearable. The boys are well and coping, they´ve got their frozen bottles and their fan but they are much quieter and less active but I suppose that´s normal. 

Work is really busy as the tourists have now all arrived. Traffic and parking is terrible as usual in July and my nerves are shot already. I must admit we need tourists but it´s a real pain in the neck sometimes in the shops, on the roads and just generally getting around. 

A couple of photos to be going on with....mom looking lovely as usual and the boys are just the boys. Here they are enjoying their new tunnel. They will get an extension in September when my sister comes over lol. Probably get lots of other treats too as she´s been looking in the Pets at Home over there and is now hooked. 





Snowy chilling out




Snowy in his new tunnel




Houdini, Bandy & Snowy trying to keep cool with their frozen bottles





]


----------



## JBun

Is there a Snowy bunny somewhere under all of Bandy's fur?  I'm glad you and your crew are doing well and hopefully staying cool. I know I'm ready for this summer heat to be over. I'm getting up early just to make sure to cool down the house enough that the bunny room doesn't get hot during the day. What we won't do for our little critters 

Your mom is as cute as ever! That's really nice that you get to spend some time with her again. That's too bad your sister couldn't come as well. That's pretty funny that she is looking for things for the bunnies. She must have been won over by their overwhelming cuteness, on her last visit 

I love Snowy's head popping out of that tunnel!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your mom looks awesome! That is so great that she came over to spend time with you again. I'm sorry your sister couldn't come. That is funny that she's looking for stuff for them. She's hooked to their cuteness! lol. Maybe She'll get a bunny someday.

Love the pics of your boys. Bandy is such a fluffy adorable little guy. That's good that you and the boys are doing well.  I know what you mean about this heat. Its been so hot here all Summer. Can't wait for Fall when it'll be nice and cool for me and Ash and the rest of us.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Jenny and Elise. I really laughed when that little head popped out of the hole in the middle, looks more like a meerkat than a bunny. Snowy loves the tunnel. When he comes out now he heads to it just to run through it. I´m hoping my sister will bring some more out as you can Velcro it all together to make it bigger and more interesting for them. 

How fluffy is that butt, Snowy just cuddles up and all you can see are his ears. 

Houdini is getting adventurous tonight with mom, he´s jumped up to see her twice already. I think he thinks she´s got more craisins as she gave him one this morning. He´s just popped by to say hello yet again. 

Jenny, I´m the same, I´ve got their bottles in there but still like to leave the fan on when I´m out asI do think it cools them down and they do seem to sit just under it. So glad my friend's daughter gave it to me, it´s been just great. I keep worrying about how much electricity I´m using but hey, they´re my bunnies and they deserve it lol. 

My sis will probably be here in September. I tell you, how could you not resist all that cuteness, she´s a fan now haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Laughed at Houdini last night, he´s getting more cheeky every day. He decided he wanted to have a look on the dining room table and got up there himself. There´s the remains of a basil plant up there so it must still look appetising. 

Here is is investigating...




Snowy snuggling his iced bottled, just his size lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Houdini is so funny! Love the pics! Snowy looks so small compared to that ice bottle. Houdini looks so funny up on that table. Silly bun!


----------



## JBun

Well look at all that fun stuff to check out and explore. How could he resist


----------



## whitelop

Look at him on the table! What a cheeky bunny! I laughed at that picture, he's like hesitant but can't resist the goodies on the table. hahaha. So funny. 

You're mom is just the cutest little lady! Hopefully your sister will make it down. But its good your mom made it down to stay a stretch. 

I was talking about you today with my husband. We were talking about coffee and buying it from the store versus buying it from the coffee shops. We were talking about the prices and stuff and about how some other countries drink more tea than coffee. Like China drinks mostly tea because they grow it well over there and how the UK drinks a lot of tea, more than coffee. Then I told him how people from the UK call tea a "cuppa" and we laughed at the way it sounds and I told him that you call it that and only pay like 1.20 euros for coffee from the shop and thats a really good price! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I am here laughing as me and my mom have just had a nice cuppa. I do love my tea but love having my coffee out in the morning and even better if it´s cheap to get. 

He´s a little scoundrel, when I get up and tell him off, he jumps off and runs off but 5 minutes later, he´s back up there doing the same thing. We would call him a chancer lol. I suppose I love him because of that, he´s such a fearless little bunny and always so inquisitive, one of these days, it will get him into trouble. 

Elise that´s a 1.25 litre bottle so he is small, they love lying by them in this hot weather. 

Jenny there is loads on that table, I really should clear it. The little monkey had nibbled on my camera case as well...nothing lasts in this house lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, a new supply of food has arrived for them from the UK so they´ve got enough to last them for the next 3 or 4 months. Cost me more this time as they´ve stopped sending stuff free so had to pay the postage but I don't want to have to change their food again as they love the stuff they eat right now. So, I have a house full of stuff for them between the food, pellets and hay, I really do need a spare room for them and all their things lol. 

Another lovely sunny morning, must admit that I always feel better in the summer with all this light and the sun shining. We sat out yesterday as the sun was going down and it was lovely to watch and such a great temperature. 

Not working today so we are going to take it easy and have a trip towards Malaga and just enjoy wandering round the shops, I can also look for the netting for the balcony for the boys so that I can let them out for a run out there and we´ll have lunch out today as well. 

Happy Friday to all !!!!


----------



## whitelop

It sounds like you're going to have a good day today! Its already late in the day there for you now, since its mid morning here. So I guess I should say that it sounds like you guys had a great day! 

I know what you mean about needing a spare room for the animals. You only have the buns, I have cats and dog and chickens. So they all come with a lot of food and junk. I need a huge walk in closet for all their stuff. 

Hope you had a good day!


----------



## Jwcily

I wish Lily and Houdini could be friends! Today i was on my laptop when i heard a little scuttering and i turned to find that Lily had somehow gotten herself up onto the table top. She couldn't get down after that and i had to come to her rescue! Haha, it's funny what bunnies get themselves into sometimes.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I like the 70 degree days we've been getting where its not too cool and not too hot. Its a nice temperature right now. Glad you are enjoying the summer. 

I'm sure the boys will love to run around on the balcony.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Tried to post yesterday but my computer is not co-operating. 

So here goes. A busy weekend working and was exhausted by last night. Found a wasps nest in a chair at one of the apartments and had to get rid of that which for me is really stressful as they terrify me. They had built a nest underneath a garden chair which was on the apartment terrace and I ended up throwing the chair over the balcony (first floor), made sure I wouldn´t hurt anyone or damage anything else but then I was paranoid about them returning. Amazing how our imaginations run away with us. 

The boys have new flooring which we bought on Saturday. It´s the foam tiles which fit together and although they´ve had a nibble outside on the jagged bits, the inside is still intact...let´s see how long it lasts. 

Friday didn´t go as planned with our visit to the tax office taking over 2 hours so we never got to Malaga but we had a great night at the karaoke with some friends who we haven´t seen in a long time so it ended well. 

Started a busy week and hope I get a rest at some time, Thursday looks good but something always crops up. 

Few photos of the boys lazing about: 

Here´s the new floor, I was going to cut off the jagged edges but thought I´d leave them as if they want to nibble, would prefer them to nibble them lol





Here´s Snowy enjoying his new tunnel


----------



## whitelop

Snowy looks to be enjoying the tunnel behind the couch! He's got such a sweet little face. 
The floor looks cool, but Ellie would eat that in no time flat. haha. 

I don't like wasps either. They're so aggressive and I hate being stung by anything. At least you got rid of them. 
Going to karaoke sounds pretty fun, I bet you guys had a blast!


----------



## PaGal

It's so great you are close with your mom like that and that you still have fun together. 

I like the flooring but know none of the buns here would let it be.


----------



## Chrisdoc

As I said, not sure how long it will last, those little teeth have been nibbling the jagged edges already but I am determined, the interior will stay intact...watch this space lol.

Have to make the time we spend together great for both of us as she´s not getting any younger and who knows how long she´ll be able to continue to come over here and spend time. I am packing in as many memories as I can for both of us. She´ll be 87 this year and although her health in general is good, her memory is absolutely terrible. We went shopping yesterday for a few things in the supermarket down the road from me. I picked up some greens for the boys, some milk, mushrooms, bread and a few other things and some bananas which mom was carrying. When we´d paid at the till and were walking out, I was moaning about how they put one price in the store and then overcharge you as it´s coming up on the till as something else but as it was only a few cents, I couldn't be bothered to go back in. Then mom says "did they charge you for the bananas"...yes, she hadn´t put them on the conveyor belt and walked through with them hanging over her arm...I laughed so much. 

My friend Moses does the karaoke so I do go now and again and have my songs which I can sing fairly well. My mom sings as well, her fave is "the wonder of you" by Elvis and she does really well. Of course, everyone cheers her, amazing what age can do. But she does enjoy it and last week, one of my friends was there and she loves to talk so she had a great time. Must download the photos and put a couple on here. 

All the boys were out together again tonight. I laugh at Houdini and Snowy as they jump over each other, it is so comical. I didn´t have my camera so missed the video but will be letting them all out together again tomorrow. I think that they are finally getting back to normal, it´s been a long haul. 

By the way, I bet Houdini could teach Lily a few tricks, he´s Mr Trouble himself lol.


----------



## JBun

I'm so glad your boys are doing well together now. I'm sure that's a relief for you. It did take quite a while, didn't it. I guess better late than never. Stubborn little buns 

That's so nice your having a nice time with your mom. That's funny about the bananas. I could see that happening with me, but unfortunately I don't have old age as an excuse.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, it´s seems like sooo long but they´ve had some days out together where they end up getting a bit hyper with each other which leads to nippiness and fur flying but other times they seem to be much better. Today, they chased and circled but no real aggression and there were a few times when they stretched out close together which is a really good sign. I tend to think sometimes that they can´t live with each other but they can´t live without each other either. They just have to find a happy medium. I will be letting them out together again tomorrow and keeping my eye on them but, fingers crossed, they´ll be ok. 

I do laugh with her sometimes, she though my computer mouse which is on the coffee table in the living room as I use it for the TV, was a torch, probably the red light on the underneath. When I told her it was a mouse, she said it didn´t look like one...what do you do, technology is definitely not her thing lol.


----------



## JBun

Yeah, my mom's the same way about this new fangled technology. She hates it. She's about 75, and we've been trying to get her to switch to a smartphone, but no go. I think she finds new technology a bit intimidating and confusing.


----------



## Chrisdoc

We gave up trying to get mom to use a mobile years ago. She used to hear a message coming in and try and answer the phone and now, she couldn´t hear it anyway lol. When I think about how many new things have appeared and how much things have changed since she was a girl, I´m not surprised that it´s all a bit too much at times.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Funny, buns. Hopefully they wont nibble that whole piece of wood to hard. Snowy seems to really be enjoying his tunnel, I bet Ash would like a tunnel like that. I can see him running around through the tunnel right now. 

Good thing you are getting to spend time with your mom. Funny about the bananas. I usually don't forget things like that but than again I am a lot younger than her.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Another very hot day and boys have been very quiet even when out. Snowy has been sitting on the sofa with mam all afternoon, he seemed really happy in his little corner and jumped on her a couple of times trying to groom her nose, he is just such a cute little bun. 

They are still having a little nibble outside but the floor inside is still good, I am so crossing my fingers that it lasts as it will be so much easier to clean. 

Been watching the news today about the terrible train crash in the north of Spain with over 80 people killed. Watching the footage of the train derailing, you do realise that life can change in seconds and we should enjoy every single minute with those we love. Thoughts with all those who lost someone.

We were going to go to the cinema yesterday afternoon to see Despicable Me 2 but when we got home, mom promptly fell asleep on the sofa so I didn´t have the heart to wake her up and left her there and we didn´t go, next week maybe.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, I am so excited today, I´ve just heard Wendell´s coming to visit Spain, I´ll have to think of lots of exciting things for him to do and take loads of pictures. Trying to explain to my mom that a crocheted bunny is coming to visit has been quite hard even though I showed her the photos.

A few pics I downloaded at the weekend of the boys relaxing, nothing exciting but they are sometimes just so funny:

Here´s Snowy relaxing under the TV unit




I just love this one of Snowy and Bandy, they are just so white haha.





Saw this on facebook the other day, I want all my tomatoes to look like this 




Couldn´t forget Houdini


----------



## whitelop

Houdini is so cute, cleaning his wittle face! He's so adorable. Snowy and Bandy are really white! 

Maybe your mom will understand when Wendell gets there. LOL. I bet it would be hard to explain to people.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I know, I´m sure most people will think I´m nuts carrying this crocheted bunny about and taking photos. I´m going to try and contact the local press to see if they would be interested in running a story on him, that would be totally awesome to see him in the press. I can´t wait for him to arrive, he´ll be having his own adventures here in Spain. I do hope more people sign up to host him, I just think it´s great.

Houdini is a little rascal but such a lovable one. All boys have been out today all afternoon and there´s been a bit of playful scuffling but nothing serious and I get a bit nervous when everything is so quiet. I bought a baby gate today for the door out on to the balcony so they can see out and it´s easier to go in and out instead of having the board there. However, it won´t close so I´m taking it back tomorrow to change it. I also want to get the netting this week to cover the balcony rails so I can let them out there. It is so nice and cool in the evening and i¨m sure they´d love it. I´ll take photos when I get it all sorted.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Snowy and Bandy and Houdini are so cute! I love them! Love Houdini cleaning his little paws and Snowys feet sticking out, lol.

I bet you can't wait for Wendell to get there. Yes, bet she'll understand when Wendell gets there, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Countdown to Wendell´s arrival, I can´t wait. 

Just noticed that Houdini has a tear in his ear. Not sure how he´s done it as although him and Snowy face off time to time, if he´d been bitten there´d be blood but it´s a clean tear. I had one of the sides of their enclosure behind the sofa and I´m wondering if he´s been chasing through there and caught himself on it. I´ll keep my eye on him but it doesn´t look sore and it´s not bothering him.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just thought I´d post a pic of Houdini´s torn ear...don´t think I should worry ??


----------



## whitelop

It looks like its already healed. I think if its not bothering him, it probably isn't a big deal anymore. I wonder what happened?! Poor boy, but he seems to be doing alright. haha.


----------



## JBun

Looks healed to me too. If it is, probably don't need to worry about it. It always seems like the rowdy ones are the most prone to injury. They're just waaayyy too adventurous for their own good 

I love that picture of Snowys bunny butt sticking out. So cute!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks for that, just needed some reassuring but I can´t believe I only noticed it today but he´s racing around like a mad bun so it´s not bothering him. He´s just been up to see me on the sofa checking out the computer, he´s just into everything. I thought maybe him and Snowy had been in a little tussle but I´m sure it wasn´t that now. I had one of the gates from their enclosure behind the sofa which I´d forgotten about so maybe he got caught in it when he was racing round. With these buns, there´s always something.

I love seeing their little legs stretched out, they all do it all the time, just makes me feel good that they´re so comfortable in their environment.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m back. Had my laptop in the repair shop and have just got it back today. Had a loose wire inside so they had to take it apart to get to it. Have I missed it, I really can´t work with just a phone and a tablet, too difficult to type on them. 

Boys are doing great, have had the portable aircon on in the living room and what a difference. Had them all out together the last few days and they´ve been really good, I´m hoping that they´re now OK. Am probably going to go back to the UK for a few days in October as my mom is moving house and I want to see the new place and bring some stuff back with me. I have been planning a bunny sitter and I´ve asked a neighbour if he´ll come up to feed them and check on them. I´m going to buy another enclosure and make a bigger area to leave them in so they have plenty of room. Now I´ve decided, I´m really looking forward to it. 

Just had the news that Wendell is now on his way and should be here by the end of next week. Can´t wait to show him some of the great places here in Spain. Definitely be taking him to the beach and to see my friend in the country. I would take him to Gibraltar but with things as they are at the moment, that might not come off but we´ll find lots of things to do. I think he also might be having a go at karaoke, I wonder if he can sing lol. 

Just off to let them out for the afternoon, I´m a happy bunny this afternoon with my laptop in front of me. 

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## whitelop

Its good you got your laptop back! I don't know what I would do without mine. LOL 

I can't wait to see the pictures of Wendell when he gets there! I bet it will be nice for you to go back to the UK for a little holiday. Take pictures when you go back!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, it´s been driving me nuts all week, I just can´t work with these tiny keyboards on the phone or tablet, it takes me ages to write anything. 

Got to look at flights now and plan with my sister as my mom will be coming out again September so I want to fly back with her. I haven´t been back there for about 3 years so I´m really looking forward to it. 

Just about to go to yours to see how my little miss Ellie is doing, god knows what she´s been up to the week I´ve been away lol.


----------



## JBun

We are so reliant on our wonderful technology. It kind of throws us for a loop when it's not working. I'm really slow at using my tablet too. Takes me FOREVER to type anything out.

I'm glad all the boys are doing good and getting along. I'm sure they're loving the AC. I've had to keep ours going for the last month too, cause it's been so hot. Can't let my poor little fluffballs get too warm . Your trip back home sounds fun. I would love to go back to the UK one day. I really loved it there.

Yeah, isn't it amazing what Ellie manages to get up to in a week. Even not being on here for one day, you can miss loads of her misadventures


----------



## PaGal

I have missed a bit. I've been pretty busy this week and I guess missed noticing that there was more added to your blog. 

The boys are looking as handsome as ever!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, I finished the work on my terrace so that the boys can go out there and they had their first taste of fresh air this afternoon. As it´s neutral territory, looks like it´s brought Snowy and Houdini closer, they were grooming each other quite a few times...how good is that and then I put Bandy out as well and they all sat together taking grooming turns. I think they like it but now I can sit with the door open and they can go out when they feel like it. I´ve got pics and videos to download so they´ll probably go on here tomorrow.

Great to have the laptop back, amazing how much we rely on these things.


----------



## PaGal

Lucky buns! Wish I had a balcony. Years ago when I lived in Germany our apartment was on the 8th floor and we had one. Loved being able to open the door first thing in the morning and enjoy the fresh air coming in. Too hot here anyway for any bun to be outside right now though.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, it´s great to put it to good use now. They seem to be loving it and right now, as the ´night comes, it´s lovely and cool out there. It is very hot during the day, around 35ºC but with the awnings down, it´s in the shade so not so hot and I leave the door open so they can go back inside if they want. I´ll let out there while the weather stays dry which will be to around the end of October and in the winter when we have good days.


----------



## whitelop

I wish I had a terrace too! We can barely even go outside now because of the bugs. They're so bad this year, since its been so wet. I'm sure Ellie would love to go back outside, but not until fall or even winter! haha. 

Can't wait to see the videos and pictures. 

I'm really glad that the neutral territory of your terrace made Snowy and Houdini closer together, thats really nice! I hope they stay like that in the house too!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well another peaceful day with them and I caught Snowy grooming Houdini again in the house. They haven´t been out much but it was great being able to put them out there this morning while I cleaned out their area. Love seeing them all together again, it´s been a long journey back but well worth it and patience does win through in the end. 

Here are the three of them at the far end having a rest and a cuddle:




Snowy in his little play basket and the other two looking on:




Love this one:





This is their area looking from the living room door:







My hay tastes better out here.




Houdini and Snowy grooming:




Hope you like them, will try and download the videos later and get them on here.


----------



## JBun

They sure look like they are enjoying being out there. I love seeing all three snuggled together.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I can tell you I was happy to see them all snuggled up and grooming each other, it´s been a long 7 months. I´m hoping they´ve sorted themselves out this time. With more space, I think that they should be OK and I just love seeing them going in and out to explore and it´s so good that they´re getting some fresh air.


----------



## holtzchick

Hi Chris! 

LOVE the bunnies, they look so good and the terrace certainly does suit them well  
As always you've gone above and beyond to care for them. 
Hopefully houdini and snowy have patched things up for the most part! 
I will try to go through what I've missed and hopefully it hasn't been too drastic. I'm really looking forward to keeping track of your blog again.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Michelle, have just posted on your blog, it´s really so good to see you back, I´ve been wondering about you the last few months. Just glad it´s cos work is going so well and if the bunnies are living separate lives now, as long as they´re happy, that´s all that matters. 

Mine are doing really well. I´ve been worried about them this summer as it´s been so hot but I´m doing my best to keep them cool. I thought it would be nice to let them out in the fresh air so had been working to cover the terrace bars and gate it at one end to give them more space and they were out for the first time on Saturday. They´re still a bit scared of being outside but I just leave the door open now and they hop in and out of the living room. It´s been great cos the first day on neutral territory, Snowy and Houdini have finally sorted themselves out and were grooming each other. I was back home about an hour ago and let them out and I caught Snowy grooming Houdini again behind the sofa. You can´t imagine how great it feels to see them happy with each other again. It´s been such a long wait but well worth it to see them like that. 

Hope we´ll get some new pics of both buns and good to have you back.


----------



## holtzchick

I definitely have some pictures of Phoenix but not many of Hippo, I find he's odd. As of recently, it seems like he doesn't want interaction, I'm thinking he does miss Phoenix being next to him, but he's so aggressive with her


----------



## whitelop

Chris, the boys are so adorable! I think my favorite picture is the one of Snowy in the box! He's so cute! Your terrace seems perfect for them and they really seem to enjoy it. They seem pretty comfortable out there too, where they nervous at all when you first put them out? 

Is your mom still there? How is she doing?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, thanks, I think they´re gorgeous as well. Snowy loves that little basket, it´s full of shredded paper and they love just eating it like spaghetti lol. They were nervous when I put them out there, low to the ground and very cautious but they liked it. They are still a bit cautious about going out but I´m letting them take their time and I leave the door open all the time now so they can go out when they want. It´s just great to see them all together again. 

Mom went back mid last week as she had to sign for her new flat. My sister is now getting things ready for her so she should be moving in a few weeks. THen in September, she´ll be back here for another month again and I´ll probably go back with her for a few days mid October. Houdini was getting real friendly with her at the end, he was jumping on the sofa to see her nearly every night, aren´t they just so funny. 

Michelle, can´t wait for the photos. I´m downloading a couple of videos at the moment of them outside but it just takes so long.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just been looking at Denise´s pics of her kitty who´s gorgeous and I thought I´d post the one my sister sent me so I could look at my mom´s new carpet. I thought it was a lovely pic of Cleo her cat, she´s 18 and still looking well.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, here´s the first video of them out on my balcony. They´re still getting used to it but enjoying the space. We´re in today with the aircon on as I´ve had to do loads of washing and it´s where I dry it so can´t let little mischievous bunnies out there who may decide that they like the tasty things hanging on the dryer haha.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QcsVNe_C3Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QcsVNe_C3Y[/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, she's pretty! You can never tell how old an animal is just by looking at it. At my friends house they have a dog who's so lively always jumping up and barking at things, not like a slow old dog, you know? I asked my friend how old she was and she said her dog was 14! I was impressed! I would have thought the dog was a 2-6 yr old dog.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I didn't see your new post. I must have posted at the same time you did. I can't see the video because of my slow internet but I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m always doing that where I write on someone´s blog and when I post, they´ve posted something at the same time. It´s actually quite weird to think that we´re both sitting thousands of miles away from each other, in front of our computer and posting at exactly the same time.

Hope you like the video, I think they are just so funny and just watch Bandy nearly squashing poor Snowy and Houdini helping himself to his own personal supply of fresh basil.


----------



## whitelop

I never noticed that Bandy has little patches of dark fur on the backs of his ears. haha. He is SO fluffy! I love that Snowy was like "whatever, I'm just in my box doing my own thing" and the other two were checking everything out. LOL Then Bandy jumps in and totally dwarfs Snowy with his furry body! I laughed. 
They're so cute and they seem to really enjoy it out there.


----------



## whitelop

Haha. We posted at the same time! Its strange that you wrote about that, then we did it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I know, to think that you´re in your house and I´m in mine miles away. Yes, Bandy has really cute ears with little dark patches. He is just such a softy but it made me laugh as well when he just jumps in there and walks all over Snowy and he doesn´t really care. 

I´m just uploading a couple more as I went a bit mad with the video but I was just so excited that they liked it out there and wanted to catch them exploring and just being bunnies.


----------



## PaGal

I love them all and if I wasn't afraid to fly and ever came to S[pain I would have to come squeeze and cuddle them all. Ha!

I love the balcony and I'm sure they like having the extra space and fresh air. I would love to be able to do that for Thump as I'm so afraid of him eating something that could give him issues or him getting some kind of parasite.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, thanks, I cuddle them as much as they´ll let me haha. I like that about the balcony as well, they get fresh air but little chance of them catching anything. 

I´d love to give yours a big cuddle as well, Thump looks to have such thick fur and I love the dewlap on your brown bun. They seem to have really settled down.


----------



## holtzchick

They really are an amazing trio!! I love watching them interact together and yes, Morgan is right, I thought it was hilarious how Bandy just jumped into the box and Snowy was kind of like... oh... okay.. I can share... LOL


----------



## whitelop

I keep trying to talk my husband into going to Spain, but he's such a difficult human. hahaha. Maybe one day! 

Can't wait to see the new pictures, I love your boys. They're all so handsome!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, if you ever get him to agree, you´re welcome to come. 



Here´s another video of the three of them, this was on Sunday morning after I´d finished cleaning their cages, by the way Denise, you can see where Houdini´s sprayed on the corner of the sofa cover:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at8zXSq3bEA[/ame]


----------



## holtzchick

Hahaha, Bandy is just taking his sweet time getting in! I don't know your buns seem MUCH cleaner than Phoenix...Maybe its all the freedom they have?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Michelle, they do keep each other clean and they´re always grooming, maybe I´m just lucky. Apart from Bandy, they are short haired so don´t shed too much compared to fluffy butt, he makes up for the other two. I do love a white bun who´s really white.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Had to post this pic of Bandy cleaning, I just love those legs in the air. 





And here´s Houdini with his favourite food


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love how Houdini flops down for more....you have to love them lol.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAP0SE8dHNM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAP0SE8dHNM[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just had to tell you that the boys are getting so very good at going in for bed. I can now call them all individually and in they go. They are such clever little buns. I do laugh cos Houdini sometimes does his "I´m a rascal and I´m having another run before I go to bed" so off he goes racing round the room and hiding behind the sofa before just going in for the night. Who says buns aren´t smart lol.


----------



## whitelop

Oh they're so smart! Ellie and I do the same thing every night. I give her two blueberries, she gets one to lure her in the cage and one in her bowl. So sometimes if she doesn't want to go in her cage, she goes straight for her bowl and I have to make sure that the bowl is already in the cage! haha. If its not in the cage, she runs off. 

I saw on Kaley's blog you were asking about Rice Crispy treats? Here is a link to the recipe! They're SO good! http://www.ricekrispies.com/recipes/the-original-treats


----------



## PaGal

I love the videos! Bandy was coming in and when you called him like my dog does, ever so slowly and at his own pace when he decides. Ha! Loved the little Houdini flop as well.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I don´t even have to put their food out to lure them in now, I just call them and in they go. How smart are bunnies. 

Bandy is such a gentle soul and I just love how Houdini asks for his grooms, he does such great flops, who could resist him.


----------



## whitelop

I never watched the videos. I meant to watch them, but forgot until now. You sound like Mary Poppins! I LOVE IT! Its so funny. I like hearing how people talk. 

Plus, its so nice to see your boys in 'real life'. Like moving around! They're all so cute and it really looks like they love the terrace! 

I like your drying rack, I need to get one of those!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, thanks for the recipe, completely different from the ones my mom made. We add the rice krispies to melted chocolate, put them in bun cases and let them go hard. I still love them but I must try making these.

I did laugh, never been called Mary Poppins before. I´d forgotten I was talking to them on it, I talk to them quite a lot and sometimes they even take notice lol. 

They do love the terrace, they like to go out there at night when it gets dark and just chill out together. It´s the best thing I´ve done for them is making that space available to them. 

That is my only clothes dryer as I don´t have anywhere else to hang the washing. It´s a pain but luckily, it dries really quickly here in the summer in the hot weather. The buns also love running behind it when it´s folded up, I just lean it against the shed.


----------



## Troller

I can't get my rabbits to work like that, kudos to you. Then again I've been focusing evertyhing on bonding them. Maybe training them will come after, you've inspired me.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks, Michael, they are quite well behaved bunnies now, most of the time. I so want Conan and Xena to get to the stage where they´re like mine, happy to be together but happy to spend time on their own as well. As I said, the rebond of my smaller two took over 7 months and it seemed like forever so you´re not doing so bad and there were times I felt like throwing in the towel as they were being so stubborn but I knew that they could be OK and would be OK and it finally worked out. I will be rooting for these two whatever happens.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, it´s been a really good Thursday for me. I had sort of day off today but was just planning to catch up on some admin and chill out as well. 

My friend rang me this morning as she was spending the morning by the pool and then breaking for lunch and she asked me if I fancied some chill out time. Of course, I got up there in record time and we had a great day. I sat out in the sun for the first time nearly this summer, had a swim and a lovely lunch with her husband and parents, dogs and cats, etc. 

To top it all, I went home with bagfuls of fruit and veg and twigs for the boys. I took quite a few photos as I remembered Elise and her water melons, ´my friends are fantastic but I brought green beans, apples, avocados, figs, onions, garlic, water melon, melon and pumpkin. I could hardly carry everything. I just love seeing all that stuff growing there, she has so much space. 

Here goes anyway:

Her pumpkin is enormous:




She even has a banana plant:




This is me in the pool, the views are spectacular




I forgot about the grapes:




These are Rafael´s climbing watermelons, that´s my friend´s husband:




Another watermelon, they are quite big:




And here are the boys enjoying their apple twigs, yummy:


----------



## whitelop

I want some avocados grown with love! I'm so jealous of all your good stuff! It sounds like you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, it was unplanned but a lovely, relaxing day with good food and lots of goodies to bring home. 

Their avocado tree was heaving, loads of them and I just love them. 

It´s just lovely being in the countryside, it was so peaceful. And we had lunch on the terrace, in the shade and there was a lovely breeze so a good day had by all.


----------



## whitelop

I love avocados. I eat at least one a day, but I'm out right now.  I eat them for breakfast on a toasted english muffin, that is a good way to start the morning! And they're really good with a fried egg on top! They're like my favorite food. 

Sounds lovely. Sometimes its nice to have a little break from life and enjoy the breeze!


----------



## Chrisdoc

You´re right Morgan, summer is such a mega busy time for me that I only get the odd day off to spend with friends, today was unexpected but thoroughly enjoyable. 

I've got enough avocados to last a good few days but they need to ripen so by next week, I´ll be on one a day. I just love them on their own with a little bit of olive oil, salt and pepper...just delicious. I love their creamy texture.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm happy you had a good day! Wow, those fruits look big! The pumpkin and the watermelons look awesome! I wish I had a Banana plant, I could grow one in a greenhouse. My biggest watermelon is only about 2 inches long. The watermelon in that picture looks so much better! It must be nice to swim and see such wonderful views!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Elise, I so thought of you when I was looking at the watermelons. The pumpkins were enormous and it is just so good to pick the fruit from the tree, I picked the figs and the apples myself, I even ate some of the figs as I was picking them. They are so lucky having all that space and being able to grow nearly all their own fruit and veg. 

It was wonderful in the pool, the water was actually quite cool so nice to cool off, I do know how lucky we are to be able to do this.


----------



## PaGal

I am glad you had a good time. Sounds like such an enjoyable relaxing day. I so need a pool so I can just lay on a float and relax looking at the view and jump in to cool off a bit. 

All the food looks delicious.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I could do with another day like them and fairly soon. 

It´ll take me ages to eat all that food but I will get through it. 

It´s so nice having a pool like that, really don´t use ours enough but sometimes you just feel that you want to be indoors as it´s cooler and it´s been so very hot the last couple of weeks, probably over 100. I´ll be glad when we get into September and it cools down a bit.


----------



## whitelop

I think if I lived in Spain I wouldn't mind the heat so much. But I say that because I've never lived there! haha. I like summer and the heat, so it doesn't bother me too much. The only thing I don't like about summer where I am is the giant mosquitoes. We can't even walk outside without being attacked, so thats really hindered us doing too much in the yard this summer. Plus I'm allergic to the bug spray! haha. 

Maybe by next summer I will have talked my husband into going to Spain. So I can experience the Spanish heat! LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

It´s very hot and very humid but we haven´t had that many mosquitos this year which is great. Having said that, I was up the other night at 5am with a buzzing in my air and had to go and find the spray so I could get back to sleep.

You´d love Spain Morgan, great food and you can drink beer or wine or any other alcohol for that matter when you want. I was sitting having my breakfast the other day and a couple sitting on the next table were drinking beer and last week I was having a coffee at 10.30 and a young girl ordered a Bacardi and coke. I must admit that would be too early for me lol.


----------



## whitelop

Yeah 10:30 is a little early for me too! I think like noon on the weekend is okay here, but I don't go to many cafes or anything here. LOL My husband and I were just talking about it, in the city day drinking is different than in the country. In the city, is a business lunch in a cafe and you can have a beer then go back to work. But in the country, if you're drinking in the afternoon, chances are you don't have a job and you're a redneck. hahaha. 

Hopefully next summer I'll make it across the pond!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I must admit, midday is about the cut off time for me although I did try a stiff drink with my coffee one morning at 7am and it was not good. I always see loads of older tourists drinking coffee and brandy at 10.30 am, just too early and I´m not keen on Brandy anyway. 

I´m off to lunch tomorrow with clients. It´s quite funny cos they suggested we meet at 12.15pm, in Spain, we don´t usually eat lunch till about 3 and dinner around 10 so it´ll be like a late breakfast lol. I will think about you when I´m having my very cold beer and Spanish omelette.. bliss :yeahthat:


----------



## Chrisdoc

well, I´m still here anxiously waiting the arrival of Wendell. I have so much planned and the only thing missing is my bunny guest. I think I´m going to go down to the sorting office on Monday to see if they can tell me anything, its seems to have taken far longer than it should. Wendell.....did you fancy a stop over in some exotic place on the way. Bet he hopped off in Singapore on the way lol. 

Boys are doing well and out today earlier. They´re not doing much but they do like having all the extra space. It´s still very hot so they sit in the door way and just enjoy the breeze. Things are still going well with all three, it´s so nice not having to sit supervising them all the time. 

I had to laugh last night as I got home late from work and was absolutely exhausted but I let them out and then was drifting in and out of sleep on the sofa. I woke up as I felt something touch me and both Houdini and Snowy were on the sofa with me having a good look at what was happening. I just let get on with it but it was lovely having them so interested in me.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Market day today so off I went to buy the greens for the boys. I ended up buying four plants as well, lavender, 2 basil and rosemary. I had a planter which I don´t use, so I´ve planted them all in there and put it out on the balcony for the boys to eat when they feel like it. It looks really nice, I hope it lasts. 





Also got a cute pic of Bandy and Houdini chilling out together


----------



## whitelop

Wow, thats a great picture of Bandy and Houdini! They look so comfortable. 

I hope your greens last and are able to grow well, even with bunnies nibbling on them! They look nice in the pot though.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Boys are doing great and my plants are a big success so I´ll probably buy more on Tuesday. 

Bought some lovely old Spanish cheese today and it absolutely fabulous. That´s what you get when the bar you go to for coffee has a cheese stall right next to it. I love how she always has some of the cheese to taste, I could stand there and eat it all but that would be rude wouldn´t it :spintongue

I went to the big supermarket near Malaga yesterday and couldn´t resist looking in the pet shop. There was a gorgeous little brown bunny all on its own and I was so tempted to get it but know that I don´t have the room and I don´t think I´d be able to do a quartet. I was still thinking about it this morning. Must remember not to go down there again for a while. 

They also had a really nice cage but will have to think about it as it didn´t have bars around the side or back and Houdini loves to look out at everything so don´t think he´d like it. Will have to keep looking. I really need another xpen now to start preparing for my little trip to England. I need to expand their area so that they don´t need to be let out when I´m away.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I was just looking through some old stuff and found this adorable video of two little baby buns cuddling and grooming....I tell you they are just so gorgeous.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5bF4cw52z8


----------



## PaGal

Sounds like you have been busy but things have been going well. I can't wait to hear of your adventures with Wendell. I want to sign up to have him visit but am so afraid he'll show up when things are crazy with school or that and we won't get a chance to take him out. 

I would love to grow some herbs inside but I keep putting it off. It depresses me when plants die inside. I have so much more luck growing outside.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, I´m a bit afraid Wendell might not arrive. Doing everything I can to find him but it´s been so long since Becs sent him from Australia and I was so excited about him coming. 

Love the herbs outside and they seem to be doing well. That is something for me as I definitely do not have green fingers. I´m going to try with a few more as the boys love nibbling on them when they´re outside and it´s much cheaper than buying cut. 

Just finished cleaning their cages and having a little rest and a cup of tea, how English is that lol. Now I have to start on the serious stuff in the rest of the house....kitchen and then bathroom. 

Happy Sunday to ya all :big wink:


----------



## whitelop

I enjoy a cup of tea after I do stuff too. Do you drink your tea with anything, like milk or sugar or honey? I'm a plain tea drinker, just the way it is. Sometimes if I'm feeling feisty, I'll throw a lemon slice and a mint sprig in there. Sometimes, if I have it on hand, I like a little honey too. But just like a little dollop, so its not too sweet. 

I'm so jealous of your cheeses! I really hope that one day I make it to Spain, to eat the cheeses. I'm still trying to talk my husband into it. LOL 

I can't ever get herbs to grow! Inside or outside. I planted a window box of herbs and the only thing that grew was the greek basil. haha. I should feed it to Ellie before it gets cold and it dies. I hope your herbs do well. The boys probably help it by eating it a little bit at a time.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I saw that on Wendell's blog. It is a shame. I used to work at the post office but not for it. There were several times I found letters that had fallen and slid under tables that no one had noticed but never a package. 

I used to drink tea instead of coffee. Coffee upsets my stomach but then I discovered creamer and with the flavored ones I can now drink coffee again. Now and then I make a cup though. Hubby likes it as well.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love my tea, I drink Earl Grey with milk and sugar. I´m trying to change to sweetener at the moment, there´s a new one which has stevia which is a natural plant but I´m still finding it hard, it just doesn´t taste like sugar. I can use it in my coffee, the taste of it is masked more. I like my coffee out and drink tea at home. 

Just been out and have noticed that one of the basil plants is missing all the leaves so it´s been popular. There´s still another there for them to munch on. I was watching them this afternoon relaxing indoors and Houdini and Snowy were snuggled up. It makes me feels so good that they´re happy together again. 

I went to the Post office yesterday but the sorting office isn´t open on Saturday so I was going to go again tomorrow but I´ve just realised it´s a local holiday so it will have to be Tuesday. I am hoping that he´s just misplaced and not lost :nerves1


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just love this app..just sitting in town having a coffee and catching up on here...photo I took yesterday, they were out when I was cleaning



Sent from my GT-I8160P using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Katielovesleo3

It truly is awesome. I love it. 
Aww it's like "count the bunnies" ha! What's the temps like over there?


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Cute pic Chris! The boys certainly seem to be enjoying themselves!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, still quite hot, probably around 28-30ºC still although a bit cooler at night now. Haha, they do love spending time together, it´s great being able to let them all out at once. I´m sure Buster and Feebs will be back to normal quite soon. 

Elise, they love it out there, usually go out when it gets darker but love sitting in the doorway as well catching the bit of breeze, One of the best things I´ve done and will be able to keep them out there until the rains come.


----------



## Troller

Aww, its why me and the wife so badly wanted to buy a house so our buns can get some out time. We'll probably move eventually to a place with a balfony for the same reason...


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mine are loving it and I love that they're getting some fresh air and hearing all those outdoor noises...hope I can use it most of the year.

Sent from my GT-I8160P using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## PaGal

I worry about taking the buns outside due to parasites and pests such as fleas but you have given me an idea for the future. Right now we have a very small front porch. Eventually we want to build a larger one and I will definitely keep in mind bunny proofing it so they can go out there to enjoy the fresh air and it's the only area with trees so it's shady.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, I worry about the same thing which is why I don´t take them into the gardens but having that space for them now is great cos they still get the feel of being outside with none of the threats. It took a bit of proofing but was still well worth it for just seeing them out there.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well I´m really getting into these plants, bought some more today and another planter and they´re loving them. I bought a smaller basil plant and then worried whether it was edible or not. I´ve been googling for a couple of hours and I´m certain it´s OK. The lady as the stall said it´s the one they use to keep mosquitos away but it does smell quite like the normal basil plants I get so it´s out there with a bigger basil plant and some thyme. I bought a larger rosemary plant to put at the other end in front of the gate to stop them eating it. I´ve also replanted the other two basil plants they´d eaten so I´m hoping they´ll flower again. 

I was laughing today as I bought some flat shoes during the week and decided to wear them today as it looked as though it might rain and I hate wearing sandals in the rain as it ruins them. I ended up having to go home to change them as the right one was rubbing my heel so put on a pair of sandals I haven´t worn all summer. I then went to the supermarket to get some stuff and my shoe felt weird when I was walking. When I looked down, the shoe had literally disintegrated and I had to hobble round the supermarket and to the car. I laughed when I got home as half of the sole of the shoe was on the floor. 

By the way for all you Downton Abbey fans, I can´t wait for the 22nd September when the new series starts. They´ve been putting trailers on for a couple of days now and it´s looking really good. 

Still looking for an xpen for when I go away. I found one on ebay exactly the same as the one I already have and it was quite cheap but it´s in Germany and the postage costs the same as the xpen so I´ll probably try and find something closer to home. They do have one in the pet shop I bought one of the cages from. It´s really nice, much sturdier than the one I have and quite a bit taller but it´s a bit more expensive than I was wanting to pay...77 Euros but if I don´t find anything else I may get it if I´m stuck. I´m still a bit nervous about leaving them but I´m sure they´ll be OK and I´ll make sure that I leave really good instructions for my sitter.


----------



## whitelop

LOL I had to laugh at your shoe story! I could see that happening to me. Hahaha. 

I hope you find your xpen for cheap. I think they're about the same amount of money there that they are here. 

I'm glad you're getting into your plants. I need to go out and take care of my plants! All my beds are over taken with weeds right now, and it looks horrible. I'll get to it soon enough, the weather started to cool down here. Well, maybe its not as much cooler, as the humidity is down to nothing!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, it was definitely a bad shoe day lol but I did laugh at the amount of my shoe left in the car. 

Got my friend looking for an xpen for me as well, she says that there´s a pet shop near her which might stock them...fingers crossed.


----------



## PaGal

Ha! The shoe story is funny. Not that I'm happy your shoe fell apart or anything but little problems like that you're better off laughing at than crying over.

I have hear to rub yourself with basil to keep mosquitos away but have never heard of using a particular type.

Good luck finding an Xpen. It's ridiculous at times what they charge for some things just because it is for a pet.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Actually, the shoe episode actually made me smile all day, it could happen to me lol. 

I´d never seen this type of basil before, it´s got really tiny leaves and the smell is not as strong but it does smell of basil. I just love the smell of basil, it is so fragrant. 

My search for an xpen continues, I just wish I could get the one from Germany but without the massive postage cost.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Been having a rethink about the xpen as I met with a friend of mine yesterday for a drink and was telling her about the one in Germany and she says that if it´s the one I want, I should just pay for the postage rather than pay, more or less the same for one that I don´t really like. So, I´m probably going to order it as it will fit exactly with the one I already have. 

I was laughing at Houdini this morning as I mixed their current food with some really high fibre nuggets I bought here a while ago but which they weren´t that keen on. Turns out that Houdini quite likes them now but because they´re so big, he had to hold them in his front paws to eat bit by bit. I noticed the noise he was making yesterday and he´s just been doing it again now. Obviously, the first thing he´s picked out of his pellets this morning. 

I got a call the other day from a game show in Spain to take part. I took part in another of their game shows about a year and a half ago and didn´t win anything but there´s a better chance in this show if we get through. I hadn´t even called to take part in this one but hey, they asked me a bunch of questions, I answered and they said you´ve passed so I´m not gonna turn it down. You have to take part with another person so I´m going with my best friend Moses. We have to go to take part in the selection process on Monday and I´m crossing my fingers that we get picked. You can win up to 200.000 Euros and the show is taped in Barcelona. We had dinner last night and were talking about it and we´re quite excited now, I just hope we get through. By the way, it's called Atrapa un Millon, you used to be able to win a million euros but obviously times are hard so they´ve reduced the prize money. In England it´s called The Million Pound Drop, they must be doing better there as you can still win a million lol.


----------



## PaGal

You might as well get the pen you really want. It may cost more but you will have it forever basically so hopefully many more years of use out of it.

You definitely need to get video of that. I am sure it is too cute to stand.

Good luck with the game show. I bet it would be very fun to be on one.


----------



## Chrisdoc

You´re right Denise as is my friend that it´s going to last me years so I might as well buy the one I like. I´ll probably order it next week. 

I´ll try and catch Houdini nibbling on his giant nuggets tonight. Isn´t it just typical, when you only give them, they´re not interested but mixed with the others, it´s the first thing they pick. 

I´m looking forward to the quiz audition, I really hope we do well, could do with the extra cash :agree


----------



## Azerane

Best of luck with the quiz audition! Would be awesome to have the chance to win some extra cash!

Houdini sounds adorable, the way you describe him holding his pellets in his paws while he eats them. Would love to see a photo


----------



## Chrisdoc

He is adorable. I will definitely try and get a pic of the little smartie pants lol.

Just picked my car up as had to have 2 new tyres and a full service which has cost me nearly 400 eurios. Have to take it in next week as problem with one of steering parts so another big bill. Really need to get on this show and win some cash 

Sent from my GT-I8160P using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, we went to the audition yesterday but they only filmed a short video of us both talking about ourselves which will now be assessed to see if we have what it takes. There were two other couples there as well but I assume they will do quite a few during the whole of the day. They will let us know by 4th October so fingers crossed. 

Car is back into the garage tomorrow to have one of the steering parts replaced so that will be another chunk out of my savings, I tell you it never rains but it pours. 

My mom is arriving again tomorrow and she´s really looking forward to it. We´ll get back into our usual routine for the weeks she´s here and then I´ll be going back to the UK with her on 16th for just 5 days, all I can manage to get away from work and even then I panic in case something happens while I´m gone. 

Downton Abbey started again on Sunday night. I have so missed it and loved the opening episode after all the shocks of the last series. Looks like it will be really good with some new characters and interesting stories. I won´t give anything away for those of you who are waiting for it to start over there in January. By that time, the series will have finished in the UK as it always ends with the Christmas special.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just thought I´d post some photos as I have taken loads over the last week, trying to catch one of the those yawning moments or action shots but just seem to catch them resting, sleeping or flopping. 





Such funny faces in this one





Snowy loves falling asleep against his frozen bottle




How I love seeing these two happy together again.




Snowy and Houdini facing off, he doesn´t like it when Houdini comes into his space when he´s there




Love watching Houdini grooming




Sleep head




Haha looks as though they only have one head and one set of ears, Houdini missing it all fast asleep





Don´t want to bore you with too many lol.


----------



## PaGal

I love the pics and so many different looks. There is no way you could bore us with pics. I love seeing your boys.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Denise, I take loads of them, I always have the camera on hand just in case they do something really unusual or naughty or too cute for words. I am still trying to get the real bunny yawn, I just am never quick enough. 

Still have my car, thought they were going to keep it this morning but when I got there, he´d forgotten and had a couple of cars waiting for spares so no room. He suggested next week but not good for me so I´m going to take it when I´m in the Uk and leave it. 

Got to do a bit of tidying up this afternoon for mom coming. Lots of junk again in the spare room so will have to find some space for it somewhere else. How do we accumulate so much junk, saving things for a rainy day. I know that as I throw something out, I´ll then need it lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I forgot about his video I uploaded yesterday. I was laughing about the big pellets I bought ages ago as an inbetween and they didn´t seem to like them as they were really big. However, Houdini is getting a taste for them now and spend quite a while getting through one. he place it in between his front paws and then breaks it up and eats it bit by bit. Here he is nicking Bandy´s pellets as he doesn´t seem to be eating them. I just love that concentration. By the way, after I turned off he did lean it, pick up another one and drop it between his lickle paws.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CMenHhaGVU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CMenHhaGVU[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, a good relaxing Sunday with mom and the boys. Cleaned their enclosure, I left them in the house with me with access to the terrace but they were fascinated exploring their area without the cages or with only half the cage there. I did laugh at them going in and out of the covers as well which I´d left in the living room. Why do these things fascinate them, I ask you ???

They then spent the rest of the afternoon napping in their favourite spots and are now just reappearing and will be chasing about the rest of the night. 

Just admiring the beautiful sky tonight, it´s red so should be good weather tomorrow. 

Got this little video of Houdini the other day again, I shot a bunny yawn...yeah at last, not great light but it´s there.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdEzT4NBXV0[/ame]

And I love this one of his chomping on his favourite basil.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83J85JsMiMw[/ame]


By the way, sorry for the background tv, must have been Corrie night lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well another week has gone by and mom is enjoying herself and the boys. It was cleaning day today but I had to go to work after so I left he boys out with mom looking after them. Got back after a couple of hours and they were all getting on famously, they do behave for her. They´re all chilling out now resting, must be hard work being a bun. 

Waiting for my new enclosure to arrive in time for me going back to the UK for a short visit. I´m sure it will be here but I worry just in case. It´s exactly the same as my other one so i´ll be able to make a really big enclosure for them while I´m away so the only thing my neighbour will have to do is feed them and make sure they´re all OK, they should have enough space to run about in the area I leave them in. I am so worried as it´s the first time I´ve every left them, I suppose we´re all like that. 

Can´t wait to go to the massive pet store over there and buy lots of new things for them, there´s hardly anything for rabbits in the stores over here so I´ll probably go mad. 

Don´t think we got picked for the TV quiz show, they were supposed to ring before the 4th so I suppose that´s it.. A bit disappointed but that´s life. Just have to keep doing the lottery lol. 

Had friends over last week, it was so good to see them and we went out to dinner a few times with mom and with their daughter who came with them as well. They are genuinely nice people, generous and caring and I love spending time with them, they treat my mom like one of the family and I love them for that. Their daughter lives and works in Leeds which is near to where my mom lives so we´re planning to meet up when I go over there the week after next. 

Really need to go on a health and fitness trip. Have put on a bit of weight in the summer and just need to get back into a healthier mode. I think it will probably have to wait until I´ve got over my UK visit and then start as soon as I come back. Healthier food, no alcohol and more exercise. Time to reorganise my cupboard and fridge and get rid of all the food I shouldn´t be eating.


----------



## Azerane

I'm sure your bunns will be fine while you're away, I know it's easy to worry about that. I'm going away soon and I'm getting someone to come by once a day to feed Bandit etc, she's owned rabbits and is a wildlife carer so I know it'll be fine, but I'm still worried, lol.



Chrisdoc said:


> Really need to go on a health and fitness trip. Have put on a bit of weight in the summer and just need to get back into a healthier mode. I think it will probably have to wait until I´ve got over my UK visit and then start as soon as I come back. Healthier food, no alcohol and more exercise. Time to reorganise my cupboard and fridge and get rid of all the food I shouldn´t be eating.



Ahh, my fiance is like the little devil on my shoulder when it comes to willpower with food etc. When he's not around I can be in the supermarket and say to myself "hey, chocolate is on special, man it would be so nice to have some" but then just keep walking and not buy any. If my fiance is with me, he'll say something like "it's ok, you can have some chocolate" or "if you want some, you should just get some, it'll be delicious" It's hopeless! lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I know but we always worry, it´s the first time I´ve left them with anyone. He´s used to bunnies and he will only have to feed them and I´ll make sure I organise all their stuff so it´s easy to feed them. 

It is fairly easy to avoid all the stuff I shouldn´t eat as I live on my own normally so I just don´t buy the stuff I shouldn´t be eating but I´ve just been eating so badly over the summer as I´ve been mega busy with work and just snacking during the day and even when I get home so it´s not good. When I get back from the UK it´s going to be really strict and no treats.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well only two days until the big day and I´m off for 6 days to the UK. I´m getting a bit nervous now about leaving my boys and I´ll miss them terribly but I´m hoping they´ll be Ok and that my neighbour will come in twice a day to feed them. I´ve got to set up their new enclosure tomorrow afternoon so that they have enough room to take a run without him having to let them out. I ended up buying the xpen from ebay and it´s exactly the same as the one I have so I can fit them together easier. I´ve got to move the dining room table and chairs to make room but I´ll manage somehow. I´ll take some photos when it´s all completed, I´m hoping they´ll be ok and like it although I´m sure Houdini will miss hanging out with Snowy and Bandy as they´ll be separated. I´m sure Snowy and Bandy will miss nicking Houdini´s food, they´ve been at it again today, it does make me laugh. 

I´m not looking forward to the colder weather either. It´s still really hot here and the forecast is for the same the rest of the week, around 26ºC and it´ll only be around 10/12ºC in the UK and probably raining. I´m making sure I take plenty of warm clothes, I´m sure the difference will be noticeable. It´ll be nice to do some shopping over there and see the family, I haven´t been back for about 3 or 4 years, I can never take the time off. 

So here´s a catch up over the last week, the boys hanging out and doing what they usually do. I brought some apple twigs back from my friend´s house on Saturday, there were even apples on some of them which the boys tucked in to. They really do love the green leaves.


----------



## whitelop

Such great pictures! 

I hope you have fun in the UK, I'm sure it will be so nice to get back there! Remember to take lots of pictures! I want to see everything. 

I'm sure the boys will be fine, but its always so hard to leave them.


----------



## JBun

It's so nice to see all your boys happy together. I'm sure they'll miss you when you're gone, but they should be just fine. I always worry about my buns too, if I have to be away at all. I hope your mom had a nice time with you there. The cooler weather in the UK will be a bit of a shock. It's cooler here as well. I pretty much freeze until summer comes back round again.

Have a great time in the UK! Take pics


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well here´s the new enclosure while I¨m away. I´ve extended it as they won´t be getting any time out while I´m not there, I´ve got a neighbour going in to feed and water them so they should be OK. I sent the photo to my friend and she says that I´ll be sleeping in the street soon if I give them any more space lol.

I really like it but it does take up a lot of room but they have loads of space. What do you think, I hope they´ll be happy. 






I´ve just got to pack now although I´m exhausted from putting that together but I don´t want to leave it until the last minute as we´re leaving mid morning. I can sleep on the plane :yes:


----------



## JBun

It's kind of funny how these fluffballs take over our lives. And houses


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, that is so true but I wanted to make sure they had lots of room. I´ve just locked them up for the night and they´re exploring and eating. I´ve put water down in a bowl as well as in their bottles as I´ve had to move them and wanted to make sure they had plenty of water. It´s so funny as I´ve put their food bowls side by side on opposite sides of the fence and they´re eating in unison lol. 

I´ve tried to spot all the places they could get out and have blocked so I´ll watch them for a few hours just to make sure it´s Houdini proof haha. 

I´m all packed now so will be up early to finish things off, get some fresh bread to make sandwiches for the plane and off we go...unfortunately rain forecast all day tomorrow in Leeds and quite cold....I don´t want to leave my sunshine behind, it was 26ºC today 

Will take loads of photos and will miss my boys terribly. I spoke too soon, Snowy has just managed to jump my big hurdle and get into Houdini´s cage...I´ll have to put my thinking cap on again.


----------



## Chrisdoc

So glad to be home and so glad to see my boys, I´ve so missed them and am just relieved they are so well. They were so glad to come out and have been binkying like mad and chasing each other so they´re glad to be back to normal as well.

I took loads of photos in the UK but unfortunately, my mum took a fall on Friday evening when we were in town and has fractured a bone in her upper arm so I´ve been looking after here at the weekend so didn´t get out much more. Bunnies fault, we´d walked up to the big pet store to have a look and were coming out of there to go for the bus when she fell crossing the road. Anyway, she´s doing well but I was so sad I couldn´t bring her back with me.

Didn´t get much from the store as things were too big but bought some hay cubes for them to try, some herby grass so at least they have something. 

I´ll download the photos over the next few days. Missed catching up on here so will be going through everything. Glad to be back.


----------



## JBun

I'm glad your boys were ok while you were gone. I bet it was fun to watch them be so happy at your return. I always love watching my buns zipping around and having fun playing.

Sorry about your mom getting hurt. I hope she is doing ok. Did they end up having to do surgery or were they able to cast it? Can they even cast an upper arm fracture?

Well I'm glad you were able to get to the pet store, and I'm sure your boys were glad too since they got some tasty things to nibble on


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, yes, it was great to get back and see them and such a relief to see them so well. 

Mom is doing well but I still worry about her when I´m not there, I´m hoping that she can come over again mid November to finish her recovery. They couldn´t put a cast on as it´s the upper arm so they´ve just cuffed and collared her as it´s called to immobilise it and she has to do as little as possible. 

They are enjoying the hay cubes and the forage mix so I´m glad about that. It´s such a shame couldn´t bring any of the bigger things but maybe one day if I take the car. 

I´m taking them to the vets tomorrow to be vaccinated. I have found a new vet surgery just down the road and I was quite impressed as the receptionist was quite knowledgeable and the food and hay they are selling is really good quality, Oxbow actually but quite expensive but she did say she could provide the web address I wanted to order online. She also asked about other things and about if they were vaccinated. The vet who did their neuters told me it wasn´t necessary but I´ve always wondered as his receptionist also told me to fast them from the day before the op which I didn´t do. So, I´m taking them tomorrow for their myxi jab and see what the new vet says. Just wondered if there were any after effects which I´d need to know about.


----------



## JBun

I'm glad your mom is alright. Hopefully it heals quickly. I know how you feel about worrying about your mom with you not there. My mom recently had eye surgery when I wasn't around, and I was worried that I wasn't there to make sure she would be ok, even though she had my other sister right down the street to look after her.

That's great that you found a decent rabbit vet. I'm sure that in certain parts of the world where rabbits aren't a common pet, that can be quite the challenge. Even here in the US where rabbits are fairly common, it can be hard to find a decent vet.

I'm not sure about the vaccinations. Since we don't have myxi here, I haven't become very familiar with it. I'm sure you could find lots of info on it doing a search, especially on UK sites. There's this bit in our library section, don't know if it is helpful at all though.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f22/myxomatosis-21116/

I can just see you coming back from your next vacation in the UK, with your car jam packed full of fun rabbit stuff for your boys


----------



## Chrisdoc

Since I asked the question on another thread, I´ve had a read about it and it talks about the vaccination in the UK which has very little after effect but they may use a different kind in Europe so I´ve noted down the names to discuss before I decide. I have been worried as it´s carried by mosquitoes and we do have quite a number over here, I was chasing one last night. I think I´ll feel better if they have it done but want to know the risks before I make up my mind. 

As I´m taking them to the vets, I had to buy a second carrier yesterday as well as I have a small one but want to put them separate. I have got a really big one but don´t like them having too much space when they´re travelling. I´m still not comfortable putting all three in one carrier just in case they start to nip and I can´t get to them. It wasn´t really expensive (17 Euros) and it´s a decent size for Bandy and Snowy. Houdini´s in one that I bought at the car boot sale a couple of months ago for 3 Euros, that was a real bargain. 

I´m leaving their new larger enclosure as it is for the moment as I don´t know if I might go back again for a few days in November. Now that I know my neighbour has looked after them well, I feel better about leaving them for a short time. 

I´ve always wanted to drive back to the UK but haven´t really had the time before and don´t know if I´d have it now with having the boys but if I could talk my friend into it, it could be quite an adventure driving through France and we could share the driving to make the journey quicker. Something to think about. I know what he´d have the car full of anyway....yes, chocolate haha.


----------



## JBun

A car full of chocolate and bunny stuff.... How could it get any better than that! Lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, it does sound weird. I came back this time with a suitcase full of chocolate and pills. Things like paracetamols, flu remedies and cough mixture are so much cheaper in the UK so I buy loads and bring it back with me. I also bought some perfume as it´s also so much cheaper and if I buy a couple of bottles, it lasts for ages. I did see a lovely wooden hutch when I was there and so much cheaper than here...No, I would never have fitted that in my suitcase haha.


----------



## PaGal

I don't know how as I try to do a quick run through RO at least every other day when I'm busy but I missed your whole trip. 

I'm glad you got to enjoy some of your trip although very sorry for your mothers fall and the resulting injury.

Glad the boys were fine. I always worry like crazy and I haven't left the buns for too long. I so wish I could just take them along with us but they would not be happy.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, yes a lot of things happened. My mom is doing fine, she´s recovering well and she´s now got someone going in 4 times a day to help her get in and out of bed, dress, shower and eat. I still worry about her but talk to her two or three times a day. 

Buns were fine although I did worry and they´ve been to the new vet today for their vaccinations which I hadn´t done because the other vet said they didn´t need them but I found this new vet who specialises in exotics and she said they definitely do as they have cases of myxi in this area. She was really good with them, she weighed them, checked their teeth and nails and their hearts and gave them a clear bill of health. They were really well behaved for the jab and they´ve been fine since they came home. I discussed quite a few things with her although she was impressed with how much I knew...thanks to everyone on here...but I still had more questions for her. I came away with a bag of oxbow critical care and some metacam so I was well impressed. She also gave me the website to order oxbow online in Spain and also gave me a code to get 10% discount on any orders so I might have a look and see if it´s worth while, I have heard good reviews of Oxbow on here. 

All in all, I now have a vet which is within walking distance of where I live, easy parking as I parked in supermarket car park which is just across the road. Can´t believe I hadn't noticed this place before.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, just an update on the boys, all doing really well and keeping me busy. First time I´d really done a thorough clean of their enclosure today and it was hard work. I don´t really want to take it all apart as it would take me hours so I just too the cover off and cleaned all the stray hay and poops, vacuumed the rest and put everything back together. I was tempted to make it slightly smaller but I decided against it, I like them having the extra space and I´ve got used to it taking up nearly half the room now lol. I exaggerate, it only takes up about a third. 

A few photos of the boys first, so glad I bought the extra enclosure which came with the wooden house, Houdini loves it. 





I love this photo, whatever is Bandy doing 





I laughed at Snowy, his legs are sort of up in the air, I woke him up as I was scared there was something wrong with him





Houdini tucking into his favourite herbs




My lovely little Snowy, I was just checking him out and couldn´t resist that cute face




And Houdi in his little house




And now some photos from the UK. This is the town where my mom and sister live. An old mill by the river 





I miss seeing sheep in the fields in Spain and such green fields




I took this ás I haven´t seen mole hills for years, it just made me laugh





This is the bridge over the river. It´s done so that you feel as though you´re on a ship with the water rushing by, I really like it





http://s1254.photobucket.com/user/chrisdoc17/media/20131017_152702_zpsc699329d.jpg.html

Will post the rest of the pics separately, I took quite a few in Leeds when we went there with friends


----------



## Chrisdoc

I did have a great time even though we had the unfortunate incident of my mom´s fall, she is doing great by the way and recovering well. We had managed to meet friends earlier in the day and we had lunch together, a long chat and a good laugh, just the end to the day that sucked. 

Here we all are in A&E at the end of that very long day. Here´s my mom and sister waiting for the taxi to take us home.




This is the church just across the road from my sister´s house, I love old churches. That´s the war memorial just in the foreground.





http://s1254.photobucket.com/user/chrisdoc17/media/20131017_152702_zpsc699329d.jpg.html

Here is our majestic Town Hall in Leeds




This is my mom and sister on the right and my two friends on the left who came down from Newcastle. In the new shopping centre, they´ve got an area where they serve street food with loads of different types food and live music, it´s great





This is the entrance to Leeds Kirkgate market, the largest indoor market in Europe. 





This is the new Trinity Shopping Centre. I love the church spire you can see through the roof and the horse sculpture. Looks great at night as all the glass panels have a small light in each corner. 





This is for Kaley, locally they call this building the Dalek, you can see the shape but my nephew says it looks better if you take it looking up to it. Maybe next time !!




This is Leeds Parish Church; mom, sister and nephew 




Saw these sheep in a shop window. Loved the knitted hats, scarves and leg warmers. 




THe statue of the Black Prince in the City Square. The lovely building with the clock tower behind it used to the the Central Post Office.


----------



## Azerane

Good to hear from you again, looks like they're very at home in that set-up 

Love all the photos from your trip, those mole hills are so funny


----------



## Troller

Glad your mom and your buns are well. Also glad you made the best of it and had a good time.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Becs and Michael. 

I took the photo of the mole hills as I´ve never seen one where I live in Spain and there were just so many. Really disappointed I didn't see a mole though lol. 

I had a great first few days shopping and seeing friends. Shame about the last two as I had to stay home looking after mom and hated having to leave her but still enjoyed spending time in the UK. I am hoping to go back in November or December for another few days just to do everything I missed out on the last time.


----------



## whitelop

Those are such great pictures! I'm glad your mom is doing okay! 
It looks lovely there, like a place I would like to visit!


----------



## Chrisdoc

You should visit Yorkshire, it´s been voted the third best place in the world to visit after Antarctica and Brazil, how cool is that, I am so proud but it is a fantastic place and the people are just so welcoming...well, what can I say, they say it´s God´s earth. 

It is a wonderful place to visit, so much to see, such fantastic countryside and the best people you could wish to meet. I want to go back soon.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG, I totally missed your whole trip. 

I hope you had a lovely time! The pictures look great!
And I'm so sorry about your mom, I hope she's healing quickly.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I tell you time passes so quickly, I can´t keep up either. 

Had a great time in spite of everything and want to go back for another few days quite soon. 

Mom is doing really well, sometimes she´s just too independent for her own good. 

Boys are same as always, keeping me busy lol. 

I popped in the vet´s office today just to ask about worming and they had a little dutch rabbit, black and white with a cute little dewlap. She has head tilt, poor little lassie and she had a bit of a runny bum as well. The vet assistant was syringe feeding her and her little face was so gorgeous. I felt so awful and when I left I was quite upset. I´ve never seen such a sick bunny before and it broke my heart, I really hope she makes it.


----------



## kirbyultra

Honestly, I don't know how I've managed to miss the big blog you have over here, Chris. I used to be able to pick out member names in the old format of RO and figure out which threads were theirs but since the switch I've yet to find my bearings on the site still. I'm glad I stumbled on to the blog! I loved seeing so many pictures of your handsome fluffy creatures. They're adorable! The sleeping pics are the best. So, so sweet. I am glad to hear your mom's doing better as well.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Chrisdoc

Glad you´ve caught up with us. They really are three great little guys. They´ve had their ups and downs and their fallings out but they are doing really well together and they really do love each other. I love catching the Snowy and Houdini when they are hiding out and grooming. One minute they´re chasing each other round the room and fur is flying and the next they´re cosying up and cleaning each other. Used to worry about their high spirits but I think it´s just brotherly playing; they lived with each other since birth, don´t know if they were from the same litter.


----------



## JBun

I just loved seeing the pictures of your trip! If it's possible to feel homesick for somewhere you've never lived but just visited, that's almost how I feel. I just love the UK. I hope I get to go back there one day. I'm glad you had a nice time with your mom and sister. It looks like you got to do quite a bit despite your mom getting injured.

Your boys are as cute as ever. Snowy flopped with his feet in the air is just too funny. I used to have little bunnies that would do that. They would flop completely onto their backs, feet sticking up, and sleep like that. 

It's good to hear your mom is recovering from her injury. It can be difficult when they're older, but it doesn't sound like she is letting it hold her back any


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, thanks it´s funny but when you look at somewhere you lived, you never really notice the lovely architecture and the great features until you start taking photos. Leeds has changed tremendously in the last 20 years for the better and I just love going back and enjoying everything it now has to offer. 

Mam is the same as ever, she is quite stubborn in some ways and will do stuff you tell her not to but there´s no stopping her. 

The boys never cease to make me smile. I did laugh when I saw him like that as you think it must be uncomfortable but he seemed quite happy. They are all getting on so well, I often catch Snowy and Houdini cuddled up in front of the telly now and it does make me so happy to see them like that. Hope yours are all doing well, it´s ages since you´ve posted pics of them and I do so love seeing your ever so cute buns :big kiss:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well haven´t been on my blog for a while but wanted to just catch up with everyone. Boys are doing great although Snowy and Houdini are getting used to being together again, I was away over the weekend and they don´t seem to like not being together for a few days so have a bit of head butting when I get back and let them out. I´m sure it will sort itself out. Bandy is wondering what the heck is going on. 

Houdini has suddenly discovered he loves digging and his mission in life is to make as much mess as possible on the terrace by digging up the plant pots and the planter. I suppose it´s their nature so if he´s happy, who I am I to stop him. 

I´ve taken some cute photos of all three and a great video of my little digger which I´ll probably download over the weekend. I now have a new computer which I just can´t get used to...Windows 8 sucks, give me back my Windows 7. I have to download photobucket on this so I´ll get with it and update in the next few days. 

Mam arrives tomorrow for the Christmas holidays, she´s so looking forward to it and to seeing the boys again. 

I´ll catch up with everyone over the next few days, good to be back 

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## Imbrium

I'm way behind on catching up with everyone too, so you're not the only one! Good to see you around again 

Sorry the boys are being little buttheads, but I'm sure they'll settle back in before you know it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jennifer, good to see you on here. Just watched your video of Nala and Gaz on another post and really loved seeing them, such cute bunnies. 

Yes, the two of them are doing my head in. They´ll sit quietly for ages grooming next to each other and then suddenly off they go again. The worst thing is Houdini is pooping everywhere, I call him my little poop dispenser. I just wish they´d just get over this and back to normal. They will but I want them to stop NOWWWW. 

Funny thing is they are so smart and when they are about to run towards each other, I just have to shout their names and they immediately run in the other direction. And Bandy was chewing the wall tonight under the table and I just shouted his name and didn´t even get up and he stopped. How good is that, I have three beautifully trained bunnies, mostly trained to stop doing things they shouldn´t be lol. 

My mom arrived today and she´s still fascinated by them and they came over to see here and have a sniff. I´m sure in the next few days, they´ll be jumping on the sofa to say hello.


----------



## JBun

Lol! That's better than my buns. Jake starts digging and pulling on the carpet, I yell at him to stop and he just keeps on going ullhair:

It's great to hear things are going well with you, and _mostly_ ok with your boys. Silly rabbits  I can just picture them trying to have a go at each other, then running the other way when they hear your voice. Somehow I picture Houdini feeling like he is the one in the most trouble 

Glad your mom got there safe. I hope she has a great time.... And nice weather won't go unappreciated as well I'm sure 

I meant to post some pics of my buns for you, but then I forgot after I started looking around on my different devices trying to decide which to transfer and post. Oops, sorry  So I have some I can post for you. I don't know if you want me invading your blog. Keep in mind there will be quite a few pics, as I have 11 rabbits now.... Ooor, I suppose I could break down and start my own blog onder: 

Looking forward to seeing pics of the boys, and your adorable mum


----------



## whitelop

You're lucky to have good rabbits! When Ellie is doing something bad, I yell at her to stop, she looks up at me and then continues to do what she was doing. LOL I have to threaten her with never getting out of her cage again for her to stop being bad, thats pretty bad. 

I hope your mum enjoys the stay! I bet the weather is a little bit better there than it is in the UK!


----------



## Imbrium

I agree, you're **** lucky! My bunnies (Nala, especially) will stare me right in the eyes and continue to do whatever it is I'm yelling at them to stop doing. No shame, no fear of consequences and their moral compass always points towards "naughty."


----------



## Azerane

Lol, yep. Bandit is exactly the same. Most times I have to physically push him away with my hand to get him to stop from being naughty. He has no morals my boy.

I hope they can get over their altercation soon, I can understand it must be frustrating when you know they can get along.


----------



## Chrisdoc

My naughty little boy, he is just like the Duracell bunny, he goes on and on and on......his energy has no bounds. 

Jenny, feel free to put your bun´s photos on here, I´d love to see them, they are all so cute. 

They do take notice of me most of the time but they do do the opposite sometimes just to show me that they can if they want...sort of I´m the bunny and I call the shots lol. 

They seem to be nearly back to normal today so that´s a relief although I caught them boxing through the bars, I do laugh at that like, what is going on. 

Mom is loving the buns an it keeps her occupied checking to see where they are. 

I went to the thrift shop today where I haven´t been for a while and the lady who runs it said she´d been keeping something for me. She gave me some tiny little candles which are porcelain rabbits, they are just so cute. How good is it of her to remember me. She asked me how the boys were and I, of course, showed her the latest photos. 

I also saw a toy in the big department store. It was so cute, a little furry bunny that hops over to you and makes cute noises...goodness knows who decided on what noises but I´ve never heard my three make any of them. 

Took my old laptop to get fixed today but probably won´t get it back until the new year. I´m now getting used to the new one, still have to download some stuff on it but it´s getting easier now. I was also so pleased as I was talking to the IT guy and he said I got a bargain with my new small laptop so I was even more pleased. I must get some photos on there and post, have some good video as well...watch this space :yes:


----------



## PaGal

I really must start going to your blog. Somehow I keep missing all of this posting on your blog. Granted I usually just go to today's posts but yours never seems to be highlighted.

You are ever so lucky that the boys listen to you. Thumper has gotten lazy as he has gotten older so he no longer does things he shouldn't but my those girls drive me bonkers. The other day while trying to finish their new shelf and all Laverne kept attacking the carpet. It doesn't matter what noise I make whether hollering or clapping or banging something. those two ignore it. So I had to keep leaving my work every few minutes to chase Laverne away. She waits till I'm almost on top of her and then would run off binking as she went past me. I'm sure she was laughing an evil little laugh as well.

I'm glad your mom gets to visit with you again.

I agree with you that windows 8 sucks! I spend more time on my laptop dealing with issues with windows 8 then I do what I come on here for.


----------



## whitelop

Haha. I'm pretty sure that AJ had a toy that made rabbit noises and it made weird sounds that I've never heard a rabbit make. They don't really make any sounds, other than the occasional grunting. LOL 

Glad your mum is enjoying the boys! I bet they love having extra hands to love on them. 

Good for you being able to fix your old laptop and getting a deal on the new one! Thats pretty good! 

And how nice of the lady at the thrift shop to remember you! I like getting bunny related items!


----------



## JBun

I'm glad your boys are settling back down. How have they liked having your mom there? How's her visit going?

That was sure sweet of the thrift shop lady. You need to post pics of them! They sound cute!

Ok Chris. I finally did it! I gave in and started my own blog. So no more invading other people's with my pics. Thanks for always letting me do it before though 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f18/eight-enough-78450/#post1015760


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yay, Jenny has a blog. I´ve just gone over there, couldn´t resist and I just love it. Great photos and love the stories of how each one ended up with you. 

My boys are doing fine, I caught Snowy grooming Houdini just now.....looks like they may have sorted themselves out at last. 

Am so tired as I was up at 5.15am this morning as had to pick someone up to go to the airport and then I was working until 4 so am ready to sleep but it´s a bit late now so I´m going to try and stay awake now. 

Jenny, I took a photo of the little ornaments so I need to upload them and post. I have a new laptop so am still getting used to it. 

My mom loves the buns and they love going up to see her. She recognises each one now although she says Houdini is brown and white when I keep telling her he´s grey and white. 

Do all your buns get into a routine. It always makes me laugh how when I let them out, Houdini is straight through the door but Snowy always races to the other end of the cage and then comes back and Bandy is always the last one out. They are just so funny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wishing everyone on here a very merry Christmas. Hope you´re all having a great day, we´re now well into the evening and am here enjoying the TV waiting for Dr Who to start. 

Bit disastrous this morning. Had all the meat ready to put in the oven and the darned thing wouldn´t work. I felt like either crying my eyes out or screaming like a banshee. I rang my friend and she let me do it in her oven, well she did it for me. Good job she´s Spanish as they had their big night last night so she was eating leftovers today. However, I ended up having to do the roast potatoes in a frying pan as well as the sausage wrapped in bacon and the stuffing. But we got it all done and it was lovely, we all enjoyed it. 

Got some lovely things from all my friends and have had a lovely day. 

Also my birthday although now I try and let it pass without too much fanfare. The years are flying by now. 

Happy Christmas to you all


----------



## Imbrium

Chrisdoc said:


> I rang my friend and she let me do it in her oven, well she did it for me.



That sounds like a win to me! 

Happy birthday! Mine's tomorrow. I was supposed to have been born around my mom's birthday (the 14th) but I was significantly late - I've always asserted that my birthday is proof I've never been a fan of Christmas, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jennifer, I was late as well, my mom´s birthday is the 10th and I was due around then but arrived at Christmas, the only time I´ve been late. I was laughing yesterday with my mom and saying that on my tombstone it will say "She was always there first". I always have to wait for everyone.


----------



## PaGal

Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas!

I'm sorry your stove wasn't working but glad you got everything cooked after all. It all sounds delicious. I remember years ago cooking a big Christmas meal and losing power during. I got lucky that it didn't stay off long but we didn't get to eat dinner till 9pm so about four hours late.

I'm sure you will enjoy your Kindle Fire. Hubby got me mine for my birthday earlier this month. I have used it a little but the girls have used it more than me. They have more free time than I do though.


----------



## zombiesue

ohh my God 102 pages it's going to take me forever to catch up


----------



## JBun

Merry Christmas and Happy Birthday!!!

I'm so glad you were able to work something out for your food and it all came out ok. That would have thrown me into a panic. Nothing like losing a major appliance to just remind us how dependent we are on them. I know how at a loss I feel when the power goes out for just a few hours 

Just 10 more days til the next Downton Abbey season starts for us. I don't know whether to be excited or not, especially after the last season. BUT, at least now you'll be able to talk to us here in the states, about it. Did you happen to watch the bbc series The Paradise. We just finished watching that, and I really liked it?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Zombiesue, welcome to my world, hope you get through it all, I can´t believe it´s got so big in this last year. 

Jenny, just watched the Christmas special of Downton Abbey last night which means that´s the end of the series that you are just about to start watching, I do love it and so will you. 

I watched some of the Paradise and really liked it, I also like Mr Selfridge which is about to start again over here. I really like the period dramas. 

Denise, just getting my head around the Kindle fire although I¨m getting a bit frustrated as it´s not letting me download some of the apps due to geographical differences...what the heck does that mean. I will figure it out though. 

Happy Boxing Day to all, I´m just chilling out and watching TV in my pijamas, not much going on in my household today. Left overs from yesterday and the buns will love being out all day today.


----------



## zombiesue

Oh, your birthday was yesterday? ¡Feliz cumpliaños (atrasado)!

My beeeest friend in the whole world is also a Christmas baby (she's a Muslim, though). It was fate that I should find this blog *.*


----------



## lovelops

What store was this in Spain you saw the rabbit toy? El Corte Ingles? Or another? My sister in law lives in Madrid and I might ask her to pick it up for me! I've been there in 2011 and 2010 to visit and had a great time visiting her and going out and about...


----------



## PaGal

Chris...good question. The only thing I would think would be different would be whether or not the apps are in English or Spanish, geographically speaking.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, I think it´s because I´m registered on Amazon in the UK cos I buy my stuff off the UK site but my IP is in Spain and although I have a VPN, it doesn´t work on the Kindle Fire so as we say in my lingo, I´m stuffed lol.

Lovelops, I saw the rabbit toy in the Hipercor which is the big supermarket in the Corte Ingles. It was so cute and made some really funny noises. I was really tempted to take it out of the box to see if it hopped over to me. I took a photo so I´ll see if I can download it and post on here so you can see. One of my best friends is originally from Madrid and her son lives there as he´s in the armed forces. I haven´t been for years but it´s somewhere I would love to revisit, I want to go there on the high speed train which only takes 2 and a half hours from Malaga.

Zombiesue thanks for the birthday wishes, hope your friend had a great day as well, we Christmas babies must stick together lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Lovelops, can´t find the photo, it´s on my other laptop which is being repaired and I deleted it from my phone. But is was so cute. 

I am getting lazy, I must download some pics of these boys and get them on here. Will do it definitely over the weekend, they are just too darn cute at the moment.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, I finally downloaded a few pics of both the boys, the little bunny figurines the charity shop lady gave me and also a plate I bought today which I just love. I also need to take some pics of the hole they´ve made in the cardboard box I put behind the sofa and which I thought was blocking part of the path from behind the sofa to the middle of the living room. It now has a gaping hole in it which they use to get through and under the china cabinet and chew on the bottom of that. I had heard them chewing the cardboard but didn´t realise how big the hole had gotten. They are in cahoots trying to drive me insane lol. 

So here are the bunny figurines, aren´t they so cute





And here´s the plate I bought this morning, I just fell in love with it.





This is my mom in front of the nativity scene set up in the square of the town where my friend lives.





This is the whole set of those little bunny miniature candles





Here is Bandy, as furry as ever, tucking into his favourite salad, caught with dill in his mouth





And here are my two little pals back together again





Don´t you just love those little bunny feet 





More photos tomorrow, I really should be in bed at this time :spintongue


----------



## JBun

The plate and figurines are sooo cute! And I love the picture of your mom. She looks so stylish  I hope she's had a nice time being there.

I'm glad your little rascals have decided to be nice to each other again. These buns can be such trouble sometimes. I think they do it just to torment us 

That pic of Bandy and Houdini is great! It's like that corner is the treasured spot and Bandy has snagged it, but Houdini wants to be there too but can't get Bandy to move, so he's shoved his head in there as far as he can. Silly buns!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, aren´t they just so funny. I laugh at Snowy and Houdini when they´re grooming and they take turns to stick their head under each others. Houdini is the worst, he´ll groom for a few seconds and then wants grooming back and yet with Bandy, he´ll groom him for ages. 

They do have their favourite spots, they all like to sit in front of the TV or behind the sofa just in front of the window. And they do spend a good while in each other´s cages just having a nosey lol. 

I was so pleased to come across the plate, I think it is beautiful, it´s from the Royal Worcester collection and was produced by the RSPCA. 

My mom is a grand old age but I love her in her jeans and boots, can´t imagine here dressed like the Queen even though she´s the same age. 

Here is Houdini helping himself to basil, it´s his favourite, it´s out of season right now so he´s not a happy bunny haha.





And here are Snowy and Houdini in the favourite spot. As usual Houdini is begging for a bit of TLC





And I love this one of Bandy fast asleep in their little wooden house. 





WHo´s out there ?? Snowy in your face





They do like their greens....


----------



## Troller

I generally read the last page and go back as necessary. Then again I check up weekly. Glad the buns are backing to grooming each other again.

Oops, just noticed I'm a victim of posting after a post a page back. Heh heh, those pics are so cute though...


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, so am I although they are still pulling fur now and again, as you, I find the evidence afterwards lol. 

I do love seeing them all enjoying time together though and if I can manage to take some cute photos, I must have thousands, even the buns are wondering what´s going on lol.


----------



## PaGal

The girls have been tussling a bit lately as well. 

I love seeing the boys. They are all so handsome and yet different.

Have you ever tried growing basil? We grow it every year in the garden. Seems to be a hardy herb and if we let it go we find little basil plants all over.

I am glad for you and your mom that you get to visit with each other and that you seem to have a wonderful relationship.


----------



## PaGal

Doh! I'm so forgetful at times. 

I do like the plate and the bunny candles are adorable.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise I buy the plants and just leave it when they've eaten it to grow again, do that with all of their plants now.

I try and spend as much time with her as possible as she's not getting any younger and I want to be with her while she can still do things and enjoy herself. 

The boys are just hilarious sometimes Snowy and Houdini have their occasional scuffle, I think it' because they've always had each other, just like sibling rivalry but then you see them cuddling and grooming and it makes me smile.

I love my bunny trinkets and am always looking for new things.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Happy New Year to all from me and the boys. Hope it will bring for everyone everything they would wish for but mostly health, good fortune and enough money to get by. Winning the lottery would be great but I´m not holding my breath lol. 

Boys were on their own last night as we had dinner at my Spanish friend´s house with all her family. I managed to finish all twelve grapes again but we were home quite early as mom was getting a bit tired. I had left the house as if we were there with the TV on, heating and all the Christmas lights. I was scared the fireworks would scare them as there were loud bangs all through the night. However, they were totally unfazed even when I watched the whole of the display from London on the TV with all the bangs and flashing. I looked over and they were all grooming themselves.

A quiet day today on our own watching TV. My mom is loving it and the boys have been to visit on the sofa today, she´s always amazed when they hop up there from the floor and walk all over her. 

Back to normal tomorrow for a few days as we still have the three kings celebration on the 6th.


----------



## JBun

Happy New Year to you, your mom, and the boys! I'm glad the festivities didn't upset them at all. A few of my buns perked up their ears when they heard some pans being clanged on, but otherwise it was relatively quiet here.

It sounds like you have a nice relaxing day ahead, as long as the buns don't cause too much trouble  I always love it when my buns come for a visit on the couch. They don't usually stick around long though. It's more just a quick check to see what I'm up to, then they're off playing again


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, that´s just what they do, pop up for a quick look and then they´re off again but mom loved it. They actually seem to be much better lately with being held. I can now pick up all three and they don´t struggle and are desperate to get away. It´s lovely cuddling a bunny and stroking them especially when they´re really enjoying it.


----------



## Imbrium

It really is! I'm used to bunns that pretend to hate those snuggles even though we all know they secretly love it. This new bunny gets really insistent about his cuddles - he expects to get cuddled regularly! Yesterday, I laid in bed snuggling with him for over an hour... TWICE... and he was so happy both times. He licks the crap out of me sometimes; other times he settles into loaf position and seems to sort of doze off .


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m just loving all those bunny snuggles now, they are so feel good and it´s difficult to put them down lol. Snowy is a face licker and Houdini is a hand licker. Bandy feels that licking is beneath him, I still have to get a bunny lick from him.


----------



## JBun

Roo NEVER licks me, or any bun for that matter. But she sure does like her head rubs and to be groomed by the other buns. And it's not even like she's the dominant bun either, Toby is and he loves LOVES licking the other buns.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mine seem to be mellowing with age. I forgot that it was Snowy and Houdini´s 2nd birthday more or less around Christmas, I got them at the end of January and they were around 4 weeks old, so tiny and cuddly. Can´t believe I´ve had them that long, seems like yesterday. 

Just ordered more food for them today from amazon. Can you believe they have discontinued the food they have been eating and love. I emailed them yesterday as they have another similar one on the site but just wanted to know if they still sold the other. I was impressed as they replied really quickly and told me that they no long produce it and that the other is similar but not the same. So, in the end, I´ve gone for their excel adult nuggets which seems to be a really good food with a high fibre content. I am hoping the boys will like it and I have about another three weeks of their other food and this should arrive mid next week so I have time to transition. It did impress me in their email that, at the end, they said not to forget to make changes gradually. This is the new food http://www.burgesspetcare.co.uk/excelfeedingplan/about-the-feeding-plan/tasty-nuggets.html

I am hoping they like them as I´ve bought 20 kgs :thumbup

They suddenly have a really good appetite as they always left some for later and now they seem to gobble it down straight away. 

I also bought some of the excel hay cubes as I brought a box back from the UK and they like them although Houdini is a messy little rascal as he takes it our of his litter tray and spreads it all over the floor. He just likes rearranging things lol.


----------



## PaGal

As sweet as Thumper is and always has been he is not a licker. I can count on one hand the number of times he has licked me since I brought him home. He does however, like to lay his head on my lap and if he was just drinking I get a nice wet spot. Ha!

It's nice that your mom likes the buns and they visit with her. I'm looking forward to the day when Thumper can again jump up on the couch with me. He is so all about being petted now so it will be nice when he can sit next to me in the evening and get plenty of pets while I unwind before bed.

It sounds like you had an enjoyable New Years.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hehe, just imagining Thumper licking you, it´d be like a small dog. 

Mom sits and watches them all day when they´re out, I know where they are every minute lol. THey spend more time on the sofa with her than with me now. 

Just watching my poor Bandy, he´s out near the entrance again, he´s been periscoping, think he wants to go out but I can´t let him. 

Houdini is driving me nuts, he´s been thumping and periscoping for the last hour. I think he can hear my mom, she´s just been up to the loo and she makes quite a bit of noise at night. For such as small bun, he´s got a really loud thump.


----------



## JBun

You may want to let him out for a bit. It will be good for him to have a run around.

Some things to remember when buns are sick. Their body temp usually drops, so you need to keep them warm(with a snugglesafe if you have one) especially before giving food and water. And also encouraging running around can help, as well as gentle tummy massages. And keep an eye out for bloating, which is an emergency. Don't want you worrying any more than you already are, just something to keep a close eye on. If you are giving massages, that will help you know if there are any changes with his belly.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just scared that if I let him out, I won´t be able to see him or catch him if I need to. 

I´ll see if he´ll sit with me for a while and keep him warm, don´t have a snugglesafe but have a hot water bottle in a cover, would that do if I keep my eye on him. His tummy always seems spongy but it doesn´t seem bloated right now. 

I doubt I´ll sleep tonight and I´ll get him down to the vet as soon as they open in the morning.


----------



## JBun

Well, if you let him out and he is fast enough to make it hard to catch him, then that could mean he's feeling a bit better. Just the fact that he is periscoping and wanting to come out, is a good sign that he may be feeling a little better. Usually when a rabbit isn't feeling good, the last thing they want is to be hopping around. They usually just want to sit in a corner not moving.

Hot water bottle would be fine. You can usually tell when they are cold, as their ears and body feel pretty cool. And there would be no mistaking bloat. The stomach would be hard and distended.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I´ve just been holding him and massaging his tummy and it´s not hard at all, quite soft and squigy. I´ve just let him down and he´s raced off and has settled in his usual spot under the dining room table, that´s what he normally does when he´s out. Looks as though all three of them will be out all night now. 

His ears are cool but his body is warm. 

Thanks to everyone for keeping me company, don´t know what I´d have done without you. I´ve still a few hours but I´m hoping he´ll be back to his normal self by the morning.


----------



## JBun

Maybe being out with his buddies, it will help perk him up some. If he doesn't just sit under the table and actually will hop about, that would be really good. 

It sounds like he might not be cold, but you may still want to offer the warm bottle with a towel over, just so he has the option of warming up.

Hang in there, almost morning. I hope you don't have too much going on tomorrow, and can rest once Bandy's doing better.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think I'll try and tempt him to venture out from under his hiding place. Supposed to be going to lunch at a friend's house so will have to wait for that rest.


----------



## JBun

Yeah, encourage some hopping around. Though I know there is only so much you can do if they don't want to do it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha you are right there...they are all pretty quiet now.


----------



## Imbrium

Exercise is definitely good for GI issues! Another option for a warming source is to fill a sock with uncooked rice, tie it off and microwave it until it's hot enough - makes a nice warming pad .

I hope Bandy feels better soon!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, we´ve got through the night and Bandy has just eaten a bunch of dill, it´s his absolute favourite and he didn´t want it at the beginning of the night but has just eaten some of it. He´s also started to groom himself which I think is a good sign and he looks much perkier now than he has been all night. 

I managed to get a couple of hours sleep on and off but well worth staying up the night to look after my big fluff ball and see the improvement this morning. 

Once again, thanks to all who´ve been with me most of the night. Couldn´t have done it without you guys.


----------



## Imbrium

I remember the time Gazzles didn't seem to have much of an appetite... I tried simethicone, then metacam, then finally BeneBac... she'd eat a smidge each time I gave her something, but then go back to not seeming interested in food (practically unheard of for that little piggy!); finally the BeneBac worked for good. The way she'd eat pretty much *right* after being given something made it seem almost like she was just doing it for the attention, lol. I was SO relieved when she was finally eating normally again!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jennifer, put a big plate of salad down this morning and he´s been eating like a champ, I am so relieved. 

I did go down to the vet´s surgery but the vet is not in this morning as it´s a bank holiday on Monday. I spoke to the receptionist who I found a bit agressive. Told her what I´d given him and she went mad cos I gave him metacam but I just kept quiet, couldn´t be bothered arguing as I was too tired. In any case, I trust the advice you and Jenny gave me and it seems to have worked, I was just so grateful having someone there, it all does seem much worse when you´re on your own. She was also going on about his temperature but he seems fine and doesn´t look uncomfortable this morning and I don´t have a thermometer, that´s the next thing on my list. She told me to keep feeding him critical care but he´s now eating greens and he´s had a bit of hay and a few pellets so I don´t think he needs it. I still have some left from last night so if I see he´s off his food again, I´ll get some down him later. 

I have to go to my friend´s house for lunch so that will be a few hours, I was a bit worried about leaving him but I think he should be OK. 

If I am really worried later, I have the vet´s number so I´ll call her.


----------



## Imbrium

Pfft, tell the receptionist to come back with a veterinary degree if she wants to tell you off . Jenny and I combined probably know a LOT more about stasis than most receptionists do!

Pellets are usually the last thing they start eating again after they go off their food for whatever reason, so if he's eating veggies, hay AND pellets then you're probably in the clear. The one thing to watch for is going to be tonight, since the metacam lasts 24h - you'll want to make sure he continues eating after it wears off. If his appetite drops again, I'd give him another dose; repeat each night only if needed until you can get him in to see the actual vet (which would be Tuesday, it sounds like?). As long as the metacam gets him eating on his own, I don't think an emergency vet is needed... however, if you continue having to give it then you'll obviously need to see the vet to determine the underlying cause of the pain/discomfort, since metacam only treats the symptoms and continuing to have to give it would mean that the problem hasn't resolved itself.


----------



## Imbrium

Btw, since you seemed a little sure on the dosage last night... metacam dosage for rabbits is 0.1-0.2 mg/kg (up to 1.5 mg/kg if needed) according to medirabbit (it's listed as meloxicam there - they're the same thing). I assume the "up to 1.5 mg/kg" bit is for *very* severe pain issues - I would definitely stick to the 0.1-0.2 mg/kg dosing unless a vet specifically prescribes a higher dosage.

To give some perspective, when my girls got spayed their metacam dosage was 0.1 cc (1.5 mg/ml suspension). I don't remember their exact weights, but I know they both weighed at least 2.5 lbs and no more than 3 lbs, which would make the dose of metacam they were given equivalent to around 0.11-0.14 mg/kg. In other words, 0.1-0.15 mg/kg should be more than enough for tummy troubles if it was enough for bunnies recovering from major surgery.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think the problem we had with the dosage is that the syringe was in kg. I must actually buy a supply of different size syringes for any eventuality. 

I am absolutely sure the two of you know more than she will ever know about buns. As he was considerably better this morning I wasn't too worried about not seeing the vet but I will keep an eye on him to make sure he continues to eat, poop and be his normal fluffy self


----------



## zombiesue

I'm glad he's gotten better.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Zombiesue, here is a photo from midday today of him tucking into his greens with Snowy. I pushed Houdini´s plate to the bars and Bandy took all his dill as well, he´s so funny at times. 





Just wanted to post this of Houdini. He was driving me mad during the night with his thumping; he´d thump and then periscope like this. I couldn´t hear anything, goodness knows what he could hear





I´ve converted Houdini´s old cage which is still in his part of the enclosure to a digging box. I´ve filled it with the hay/straw I still have left from the bale and he loves spending time in there digging and eating. 





And this is the famous cardboard box which they´ve now chewed a hole through and use it as an entrance to under the chest next to the wall. They should have been in the Great Escape lol.


----------



## JBun

Lol, they're so funny! I do wonder too, what starts the unending thumping they do. I know they get alerted or bugged by something, but you would think after a few minutes of nothing bad happening, that they would stop because everything is ok. But they don't do they.... Hmm, maybe you had a critter on the deck?

That digging cage looks like bunny heaven  I can see why Houdini would love it in there.

Jennifer, I think that dosage info is starting to be a little outdated. From what I've read, higher and more frequent doses are now being used in some places. In the UK, it sounds like the average dose now given to rabbits in pain, is closer to 0.3mg/kg, up to twice a day, and some vets go higher than that. I think they were finding that because of the fast metabolism that rabbits have, that lower once a day doses, just weren't providing adequate pain management. I certainly wouldn't go any lower than 0.2mg/kg. I think it's considered a very low dose now. I'll have to see if I can find a vet based article with this info, and post the link, though most of those things cost $ to access.


----------



## Imbrium

Hmm, good to know... lemme know if you find anything more recent!


----------



## JBun

Here are a few references, and even these are a few years old. I'm sure if I were a vet, I could access much more info on it. You can find discussions of what vets have prescribed to peoples rabbits, but that's not exactly a reference I can post.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16521861
http://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00Chem/ChComplex/Meloxicam.htm

ETA: Found this, pg. 28(WARNING: link contains medical related photos).
http://www.rabbit.org/vets/RabbitCare.pdf


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thumping is so funny to watch. I think maybe he could hear my mom as she does talk and make noise when she sleeps and she's in the the room next door to them. He is a really noisy thumper though for such a little guy. 

He loves his cage and he is my champ digger and hay eater. Snowy and Bandy visit there again. 

You two are my encyclopedia britanica on rabbits, so much info you have there for us novices. I look at my fluff ball tonight and what a difference 24hours makes. I owe you big time


----------



## JBun

Haha, sorry. We kind of have this side discussion on metacam going now.

It's so nice when it's over and they're feeling better, isn't it. Even with what I've learned about rabbits, I still have that panic moment too, when I see one of them not eating. Then I have to remember what it is I'm supposed to do. Let me tell you, it's much easier typing it out for other people, then actually going through it yourself.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Pressed the wrong button and it´s disappeared :?

I find the discussions about metacam so interesting, just shows that thinking changes really quickly and will be interesting to see what else is out there so feel free to continue the discussion on here girls. 

It is amazing how much info is out there, must have a look myself tomorrow when I will be back to normal after my zombie state today although I felt better than I thought I would. Lack of sleep caught up with me about 5 this afternoon; falling asleep on the sofa in company while watching someone´s holiday video; I laughed with my friend and said it was because I hadn´t been to bed not because the video was boring lol. 

I did come home with greens for the boys, they love the enormous leaves from the cabbage patch and I love fresh lemons and avocadoes.


----------



## PaGal

Poor Chris. I'm glad you felt better than you thought you would. What we go through for our sick buns. 

Maybe he did hear your mom and that's why he was thumping or maybe because he heard noise coming from somewhere he's not used to hearing noise from if you don't use that room much. I had Shirley thumping earlier today because I let the destroyers out to play for a while and went to sit there and bunnysit with my laptop. It's the first time I have taken my laptop in there with me so I guess she felt it was a threat.

Socks filled with rice make wonderful warmers and they are inexpensive. I always buy knee high socks, I look for ones with really bright colors or crazy patterns. I then fill them with rice and sew the opening shut. I have even given them as gifts and will be making one in the next few days to send my son. Put them in the microwave along with a cup of water which keeps the rice from drying out too much and catching fire. For a human you would microwave for three minutes depending on your microwave. They are great for placing on your neck but really can work anywhere. I am sure for a bun though you would want to microwave it less not to make it too hot.


----------



## whitelop

My goodness! I disappear for like a week and I miss so much! I just had to catch up like 4 pages! 
I am so glad that Bandy is doing better! I sort of saw the other thread that you posted, but I guess I didn't put two and two together until I read it on here. I would have been worried sick, just like you, but thankfully he is doing well! 

They're so cute! Ellie thumps a lot too, she just makes all sorts of noise in the kitchen. Sometimes I think its just to say, hey I'm here. And sometimes its to get the old cats attention. 
She also licks me ALL the time. My clothes, my skin. LOL She licks my toes! 

I also love rice warmers! I made Ellie one last year when she was tiny, she liked it a lot. Now I'm worried that she may eat it, so I have to find a real heating pad for her. But I love rice warmers for me too. I made like an 8 lb on for the chickens last winter, when the hen was laying on eggs. I put it in the micro for like 10 minutes, it stayed hot all night. 

Glad I got to catch up! Hope you guys are enjoying life! Looks like I missed your birthday! Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## zombiesue

I find myself wishing that these photos were larger. =(


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I did miss you but with all this drama I forgot to ask if you´d been kidnapped lol. I noticed you hadn´t been on for a couple of days. I´m missing pics of Ellie, you must taste really good for her to lick you that much:headflick:

Yes, you missed all my drama but I am so happy to say he´s back to his old self. I´ve just been grooming him which he tolerates but is not so keen and straight after than Houdini was grooming him. 

I must try the rice warmers, he didn´t like the hot water bottle and although it 
doesn´t get really cold in the living room, we´ve still got temperatures of around 18 centigrade, I´m sure they´d enjoy a bit of heat. 

Been catching up on sleep today and missed doing the buns cages as we went out to meet a friend at lunchtime. Tomorrow is a bank holiday in Spain, three kings festival when all the kids get their presents so I can stay in all day in my pj´s and clean the buns and the living room; they are messy boys just lately. 

Zombiesue: if you double click on the photos, it should take you to my page and you can see them in all their glory lol. 

Denise, I am still watching over him like a hawk even though I know he´s been eating like a horse today lol. I am thankful that I know them so well now so it was easy to spot something was wrong straight away and do something about it. I´m sure we´re all the same and that can make all the difference.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, I am literally going bunny mad. I now have two bunny jumpers, bunny slippers and bunny pj´s. Couldn´t resist a jumper I saw today in the sales and I bought it even though it was more than I wanted to pay. There were actually two and I had trouble deciding which one but I might keep looking to see if they reduce the price of the second one. 

I think my mom is a bear in disguise, I really think she´d hibernate if she could, I´ve never seen anyone sleep so much, maybe she´s got narcolepsia, who knows.


----------



## JBun

Yeah, it's a slippery slope, this bunny obsession. One day we'll be known as the crazy bunny ladies... if we aren't already 

Were you able to figure out what may have caused Bandy to get sick? The few times it's happened with my buns, I think it had to do with them getting a bad weed in their hay.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It was probably something he ate although not sure what. He is the original dustbin, he will eat anything. I did notice that the giant box theyhave been eating a hole through had some packing tape left on it and wondered if he could have eaten some of that. The box isstill therebut I've checked and removed all of it now. He seems fine since, eating for England again haha. Here heis tucking in and just thought this one of Snowy is cute, sitting in one bowl of food to get to the plant.


----------



## whitelop

They're just such handsome boys !

This is the funniest Lauren skit I've seen. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oxSwK7iJwk[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, that was so funny. She has quite a few very funny sketches, I must find the one with the french teacher. 

Just been grooming Bandy tonight, the amount of fur he sheds is amazing. But he is so good now and sits still while I comb him and then jumps down and goes and grooms himself, obviously doesn´t like how I leave it. 

Had a bit of a panic at lunchtime. We got back (mom and I) and I went in the kitchen to start lunch, had said hello to the boys but hadn´t really looked. I´d nearly finished preparing everything and leaned over the shelf between the kitchen and living room to check on the boys and noticed one was missing. Panic central as I had all the doors open. When I checked, I´d forgotten to zip tie the doors to the enclosure and Houdini had obviously remember how to lift it up to get out. I found him happily lounging behind the sofa. That bun is such a sly one, just glad he didn´t realise it wasn´t zipped shut when we were out.


----------



## PaGal

That was funny. I love British comedy, so much funnier than American for the most part.

As much as buns can enjoy being groomed by another bun and pets from us I guess over time they might come to see it as enjoyable when they are brushed.

I'm so glad he hadn't escaped. I'm sure it takes some time off our lives every time an animal scares us like that.


----------



## whitelop

She does have so many funny ones! My favorite is her as Nan, the old lady. Shes hilarious! 

I'm glad that no one escaped! How scary! There have been a few mornings when I come down to find my baby gate has been knocked over by a cat and I'm afraid that Ellie has gotten out in the rest of the house! Its a terrible feeling! 

Ellie doesn't like to be groomed. She's such a grump. LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

Seen her as nan and she is so funny. 

I was cleaning out their enclosure this morning and I took a video of them getting under my feet and exploring everything I remove from there. They just make me laugh so much. I took it sort of their perspective, me behind bars and them outside. Love it when Houdini jumps on Snowy's house and he nips him to say, hey you off there that's mine lol. Will post as soon as I upload which could be a while


----------



## Chrisdoc

New herb plants today, bought the large rosemary as they love it, also got a flat leaf parsley. Bought tgeir usual dill and some basil from my usual market stall and she gave me the whole bottom part of the cauluflower she had sold and all the carrot tops off a bunch as well. I have so much stuff at the moment they will be spoilt. Thought I'd lost a bun this morning. After food, Bandy and Snowy always have a rest, all that energy they use up scoffing lol. Looking from where I was, looked like only one bun, Snowy had flopped behind him and was completely hidden, panic over haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well time for photos.

This is Snowy hiding behind Bandy, fro where I sat opposite, looked like it haha

My new plants, wonder how long these will last

The three of them hanging out together after supper last night

That's all for now folks !!!


----------



## JBun

They do like to put the panic into us. Snowy looks like a little baby bun laying next to Bandy 

Those plants look really nice... at least until the buns devour them


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, it always makes me laugh by the size difference but Snowy is definitely the boss lol. 

They have already started on the plants, I love watching them climbing up to eat the leaves. 

As promised, the video of the boys getting under my feet at cleaning time. Sometimes, I feel like putting them outside until I finish but I do love their inquisitive nature and their unending nosiness. :wink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHjpp5-VFY8[/ame]


----------



## Aubrisita

Your boys are adorable.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Aubrey, I think they´re adorable little rascals sometimes as well haha. I never tire of taking photos of them or videoing them, I love it when they are totally relaxed or snuggling together grooming. I think I do it cos I know that this way, they´ll always be with me. I will be looking at their photos at the weekend when I´m away. I´m going Saturday and back Tuesday, my neighbour is looking after them again but I always worry and miss them like mad so I look at their photos and their videos and I feel better.


----------



## Azerane

Haha, they're so cute  I think bunnies are some of the nosiest animals there are, because Bandit is just the same. If I'm using a dustpan and brush in there he has to come right over and nose at it, and push things around, sit in the pile of sweepings, dig through it just in case there's any tasty morsels etc. They always have to be up in your business. 

I can certainly see why you needed to get new plants


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, here we are back again after 4 days in the UK and the two boys are at it again. I let them out last night but had to call them in after an hour as they were driving me mad with their antics. They do get quite agressive but never hurt each other and I would be fascinated to know why. That short period of not being together doesn´t break the bond but they it creates issues which they take a few days to work through every time. I´ve been keeping my eye on them today and have had to shout at them a few times and separate them once but they will work it out, they have done the last two times. The only thing I am thinking of doing is maybe trying to house the three of them together again which should stop this. Obviously I would have to do it supervised and ensure I have easy access if anything breaks out. I was thinking that eventually it would allow me to take out the centre separation and make it into a square rather than the arrow shape it´s in at the moment. I might start this weekend and put them in together in the morning to see how it goes. 

On another note, had a great time in the UK again settling my mum at home after her 6 week visit here, she is sure missing the boys. Weather wasn´t great and very cold but it was nice to spend time with family but good to get back to my lads, I do miss them and always worry if they´ll be OK when I get back and they were. My friend Santiago who looked after them says that they are eating loads but says that the little one who´s on his own eats more pellets and hay and the other two prefer their greens. Isn´t it funny how he´s getting to know them. 

Starting transitioning the pellets tomorrow as I don´t have too many of their old ones left. I gave them a couple of the new ones this morning from my hand and they all ate them so looks like it will be OK. 

I also bought quite a bit of stuff for them over there, mixed hay and grass speciality bags and more hay food cubes which they really enjoy. Would have bought more stuff but just can´t fit it in the suitcase. When I went in Pets at Home, they had such cute bunnies but also some pairs which were up for adoption. Also loved the Degus, they have such cute faces.


----------



## Troller

Sorry to hear your buns are having tiffs again but you seem pretty confident in handling it. My buns seem to have flare ups when they're hungry, sometimes in the morning. It's like they think food will come if they battle the little weirdo's. Glad your holiday went well though however the weather was, lets face it that can never really he planned for.


----------



## Chrisdoc

They just drive me mad for a few days until they sort things out, so strange why the separation makes them fall out, strange little buns. Still nippy today but more quiet moments than noisy and shouting at them does work. Poor Bandy is keeping well out of things. Talking of him,I managed to ctch him to cut his nails and groom. He has tooooo much hair lol. This is only a small pile of what comes off that boy nd the other two are shedding like mad as well. 

By the way, this is Houdini checking out my new slippers.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well it´s been a up and down week. THe boys are still having the odd tiff but are much better, the pooping still hasn´t settled down and I am so fed up sweeping up Houdini poops from all over the living room. I was laughing cos there´s an add on the TV with the meerkats and they leave a baby one on the door step and the older one says in the morning that he´s a eating and pooping machine...haha it reminds me of someone in my house ullhair:

I was watching them eat on Saturday night and I was just fascinated by Bandy chomping on all those greens that I had to take a video. I¨ve tried to improve the picture but never sure if it works. Anyway here goes, this is one boy who loves his herbs :nod


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWlhy-0iPAE[/ame]


----------



## Aubrisita

I love watching rabbits eat. Lol, makes me smile every time. You have very cute bunnies.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I do too and Bandy is such an enthusiastic diner. Love all that movement and getting to see those lickle teeth lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

By the ways thanks for the cute bunnies...I do love white bunnies, Luna included, always wonder how the stay so clean


----------



## JBun

Those boys! Tell them they are supposed to behave themselves. Bandy's the smart one to steer clear of it all. I'm glad they are at least settling down a little now. Maybe this all has to do with not splitting up bonded pairs. You know how you are always supposed to keep bonded pairs together for vet visits, etc. Well I'm sure your boys are bonded to you, so when you're gone, the group dynamic gets messed up and throws Snowy and Houdini's bond off. I know not much can be done about it, but it might explain it a little. They're just such rascals 

I'll bet it was a bit sad to have your mom leave. But that was a nice long visit for the both of you to spend time together. And that's pretty sweet that she misses the boys. Of course, how could you not  I'm glad she made it home safe and sound, and you got to spend a nice few days there, with no emergency room visits 

I LOVE watching them nomming away. So cute! Bandy seems very into his veggies. It was funny to watch Snowy. He looked like he wanted Bandy to come play. He kept coming back over to see if Bandy had finished yet and finally gave in and ate some more herbs, when Bandy wouldn't stop eating. Such cute boys 

Sooo... Sherlock just finished here. What did you think of it? I liked it, and really love the actress playing Watson's wife. What a shocker there in the last show! Never expected that! I felt like the stories weren't quite as interesting as the first two seasons though. My expectations were up, so maybe that was the problem. Still loved it though.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, I constantly shout at them to stop what they´re doing and they do understand me I know. Sometimes when one of them is at the entrance to the enclosure and is thinking about going in, if I tell them not to they turn round and head off the other way, it´s so funny. 

I know that it´s the fact that they have no close contact those few days tat sets them off and I am seriously thinking of moving the three of them in together. I will wait another couple of weeks until they get back to normal and then I´m going to attempt to get them in the same place and see how it goes, obviously supervised as I know that I will be leaving them again at some point and I need them to learn to live together. Just means I can then increase the space for all three so they have more than enough space when they´re not out. 

It was quite sad to leave her back in the UK on her own. I laughed and said my sister should get her a house bun. She does love seeing them and following them and she was feeding them treats as well so they always jumped on the sofa with her to see if she had anything else. She´ll be back over around easter time so it won´t be long. 

Bandy is a so funny to watch when he eats. He has such a wide nose and a cute mouth and he so loves his veggies...well, he loves all food which is why it´s so easy to spot when he´s not feeling too well. He never turns down food. Snowy is funny too although sometimes he does bully him, nothing funnier than seeing a small bun chase off his big buddy and he just lets him. 

I loved the series but was a bit surprised as well but we´ll see what happens in the next one. I really liked the three of them together and Sherlock´s interaction with John´s wife as well, it was really well played. It must be difficult to keep up the quality episode after episode but they are doing a really well.


----------



## Mariah

So I didn't read through your whole blog, since its telling me it's 110 pages... Lol But from what I did read, your bunnies are hilarious!! I loves the post about them escaping in the night & trashing your living room haha

I had that happen one night with Kiwi- that little money girl. Her & Papayas xpen is two NIC cubes high. She jumped out sometime in the night, & the SO woke me up at around 5am, saying Kiwi was running around the living room. Ha. Poor papaya was still stuck inside. Now, there pen is three NiC cubes high in most parts. She hasent tried it again since.


----------



## PaGal

Those boys! Hopefully you'll be able to eventually get them all to stay together and for it to be easier when you have to leave them. It would be so much easier if we could just explain the situation to them and reason with them.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise had missed you, good to see you're all well and you've found a devoted slave to look after all your animals. Sounds like he's getting into it, he may end up adopting a bunny himself lol. Wish I could sit them down and read them the riot act but they are much better the last few days, just the odd face off. 

Mariah, I do remember that night and the state of the living room. I am always so careful and it's ages since they have been able to jump over but Houdini nearly scales the bars for a craisin and I always wonder if he'll figure out how to crawl up and over. They have figured out how to lift and open the door if I forget to zip tie it


----------



## kmaben

Curious. Do you yell at them in spanish or in english?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Both, I remember my dad used to laugh and say I had bilingual pets, my dog could understand both as well, crazy eh


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, we´re all here keeping warm inside. Terrible weather at the weekend with loads of rain and very high winds. I laughed at Snowy and Bandy huddled together in front of the window looking out yesterday and probably glad they were inside. All are doing fine and the scuffles seem to have gone again so I´ll leave it a few weeks and may attempt to get them all living together which should solve the problem if I go away again. It means I can rearrange their living quarters and can probably gain a little space back for my stuff lol. 

I have now nearly finished transitioning their pellets. Only a few left of the old so by Wednesday or Thursday, they will be completely on the new. They seem to like them and I have noticed that Houdini´s poops are much greener, don´t know if it´s the new pellets which have a higher fibre content, they´re the Excel Tasty nuggets. I also bought some mixed flowers and dandelion and they seem to love it. I think they sell the same kind of thing in the new pet shop so I´ll buy them now and again as something special, I am now officially spending more on food for them than for me lol. 

I am always amazed at how they can tell the time. Bandy went to lie down in his xpen last night at just after 11, they all did that the other night and I just put the doors on. I told the other two who were sitting in front of the telly that it was bedtime and in they went. Sometimes, they are just such good boys. Well, they know that as soon as the door closes, it´s feeding time. Who´s got who trained :yes:

onder:


----------



## PaGal

Pooh! to the nasty weather. I know I am tired of it myself although ours is the cold and snow. I pictured the 2 of them lying together looking out like two kids watching the rain and wishing it would stop because they are bored inside.

Well you could save yourself some money and help your plants grow by using their poops as fertilizer. 

I am really hoping for your sake and theirs that they can all live together peacefully.

They are funny critters aren't they and so smart!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, the weather is mad at the moment. Woke up this morning to blue skies and sunshine. It was cold so wore my parka and bunny scarf. Lunchtime and in car, it was so hot, coat off and as soon as stopped, coat back on. Who knows what it will be like tomorrow.
Yes, they did look like two kids looking out of the window and wondering what it's like in that big place downstairs. 
With all the poops Houdini does,I could grow giant plants, my little poop dispenser. But I will be watching the other two to see if their poop goes lighter. At least, they are enjoying the new pellets, so worried I'd bought 20kilos and they'd hate them


----------



## JBun

I'm sure it will be great to have them all together. I know I can't wait till I finish bonding Penny with Dakota and Flopsy.

Pretty crappy weather here too. Cold and rainy, but also slushy with the snow still on the ground. Can't wait for spring 

Yes, all our buns have trained us well


----------



## PaGal

We are preparing for what could be a major snow/ice storm starting tomorrow. Usually we only get a decent amount of snow once a winter but this will be the third time. Plus every time it has it has been on a Wednesday. Weird.

You sound like me with the hot flashes. Right now with the winter I'm either cold and it feels like 10 degrees out or I'm burning up and it feels like 110 out.

Maybe theirs will change as well. I opened a new bag of hay the other day and for the past two Thumpers has been a lot lighter. I'm not sure if it's the hay or maybe that he is eating a bit more than usual which he does sometimes. I have always assumed he liked the taste of the new bag more than the last like if he had a bag that is the thicker, harder hay and then I open a bag that is more grassy he'll go nuts for the first few days since he prefers the grassier hay.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sorry it´s been a few days, have been going on via the app but I find it so much easier to write on the laptop. I had a few problems with connecting via the WIFI so I´ve had the telephone company sorting it and they brought me a new router yesterday. Could connect fine with the tablet, phone and TV but not with the laptop which was showing a limited connection so not working. I tried a few things yesterday but have just put the troubleshooting error on google and found a thread which said that cos I´d updated to Windows 8.1, it had installed a windows driver which wouldn´t work with the router. I´ve just installed the same driver not from windows and it´s fixed. Do you know I always feel great when I manage to figure something out and sort it on the computer...yippee, I´m back up and running. 

I saw the news at lunchtime today and the weather over your way looks terrible as does the weather in southern England, I think they may have to build an ark quite soon. 

We here are blessed with mild temperatures, some lovely sunshine today which the boys have enjoyed and at nearly 7, I am still sitting with the door open. 

Boys are just exploring and resting and not much else. Their poops are much lighter so I am assuming it must be the new pellets, they are liking them. They are also chomping on the hay cubes a lot of the day so that´s probably helping as well. 

I downloaded a couple of photos which I have to upload to photobucket so I´ll probably do that tonight.


----------



## PaGal

I am really looking forward to milder weather. We got lucky and although we did get snow and ice we did not get too much and then also rain which helped to melt everything. The kids did miss two days of school and hubby didn't go in to work on Thursday which was nice especially as it was our anniversary so nice having the day together. It is supposed to get warm this week and today is sunny finally so I'm enjoying it.

Probably is the new pellets changing the color of their poo. I wouldn't worry at all as long as they are eating and pooping like normal.

I can't wait to see the pics. I do enjoy seeing the boys so much.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, I remember years ago if it really snowed and the bus couldn´t get up the hill, it used to turn round and we´d go home, we loved it having a little holiday because of the weather. Glad though that you didn´t get too much of it. 

I´m actually really pleased with the new pellets and they really like them so I´m just hoping that they keep selling them, think they will as it´s one of the major brands in the UK so fingers crossed. I would hate to have to change yet again. 

Here are a couple of photos, I might post a few later from my kindle as I have quite a number on there that I took on the phone. Here is my fluffy butt, he is the sweetest rabbit that you could imagine.





And here they are all together, Snowy grooming Houdini, that´s good news





Snowy and Bandy chilling out at bedtime. I just love Snowy´s little tail when he´s relaxing, quite big compared to him lol





Bandy and Houdini napping in the afternoon





And the three of them together at bedtime, I would love to get rid of that barrier between them...let´s see :bunnieskiss


----------



## Aubrisita

Your boys are adorable! Bandy is so fluffy, I love it! How much grooming does he require? 

The weather here in NY is not so nice. In the past three days we have gotten almost 2 feet of snow. There is talk of even more this week. We could use some milder weather, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks for your lovely comments. When he was really tiny, I never realised he was going to be this fluffy. Of course, I never intended to end up with three rabbits but that´s life and you just get on with it. I groom him about 3 times a week, he´s better now with it than he used to be and will sit still while I comb his hair out for abouthalf an hour. I find it quite therapeutic now so don´t mind. You would not believe the amount of hair that comes off this rabbit, I could have knitted a sweater or a couple of them by now lol. He has the most sweet nature you could imagine, the other two are much more hyper and spend a lot of the time chasing each other as well as grooming but I love the three of them to bits. 

I saw the terrible snowfalls in parts of the US, nature surprises us all and the weather at the moment everywhere is just so weird. Hope you´re managing to keep warm.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Aubrey I also love Bandy's thumpers, they are so fluffy, also love the size difference with Bandy & Snowy.


----------



## Aubrisita

They are SUCH a cute pair. Bandy looks so soft and cuddly. Snowy looks so plush, I love his little ears.


----------



## Azerane

So fluffy!!


----------



## PaGal

I soooo want to cuddle your buns! Ha...that really does not sound right.

Snowy looks amazingly soft and plush and that fluffy tail of his really is big compared to the rest of him.

I think Bandy is the handsomest long haired fluffy bun I have ever seen!

I am sure Houdini would keep things interesting. He's a cutie patootie as well.

I would go crazy if I had to switch pellets like you have had to. Hopefully you won't have to again. 

We had freezing rain this morning. Just certain items were covered like my front steps and the vehicles. The sidewalk and such were clear. The rest of the week will be in the 30's in the morning but it will be warm later, even into the 70's. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Denise, they love a nice compliment. Snowy and Houdini.have very soft fur, they love being stroked from head to tail. Bandy's fur is fine and so fluffy. When I groom him, I get absolutely covered. I am taking out shares in a,company that makes those lint removing rollers, I go through loads. Only way I can groom him is if he sits on me but he is a good boy. He has such a sweet face, lovely ears and that big wide nose. Snowy sometimes bullies him but they always end up snuggled together


----------



## JBun

I just LOVE seeing your boys! Bandy's this adorable fluff monster, and Snowy looks so tiny and petite laying next to him. And not to forget the mischief maker. I'm sure he's up to all sorts of trouble  

Your weather sounds so nice! It's actually not too bad here now. It's finally warming up a bit and has been it the 50's for the last week, so most of the snow in our neighborhood has finally melted. Yay for spring! The east coast has really been pounded. I have a brother over there that sent pics of the snow. But he loves snow, so I'm sure isn't minding it a bit. I hope you guys get some nice weather this week, Denise.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Houdini always has a plan lol. I love seeing my two white furry boys together, they are the odd couple. Talking of Houdini just heard a bang and he has rushed out of their enclosure like a bullet, just rushed to check him and he's fine, goodness knows what happened. Weather here has been lovely today, I could have sat out at lunchtime in a short sleeved t-shirt. Hope you guys keep safe and warm, I love thecsnow but am admiring from afar now


----------



## PaGal

It is 66 outside right now...WooHoo! It's been raining a little but I don't mind rain when it's warm enough to get wet. In fact I have been known to take walks in the pouring rain and when my kids were young we'd all go out in the summer to play in the rain. It is very windy as well but nothing new here. Chicago may be the windy city but we are the windy county. I thought maybe it had to do with how flat it is here in VA since I'm from hilly PA but hubby will talk to me from work in a different area and it won't be windy there but crazy windy here. yes, we all have a kite.

Glad he didn't hurt himself. Buns do keep you on your toes. Between the three of them I have to check on noises several times a day. The girls though will freeze most times when they hear me coming and I don't get to know what they were up to. They give me that "we are up to nothing look".


----------



## pani

Bandy and Snowy snuggling!! :love:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, I know that look very well lol. Just seen about your tornado warnings...I would be terrified. I do hate high winds as they can do so much damage so I don't know how I'd cope. No pantries or basements here to hide in 
These two are super snugglers, never tire of them huddled up together


----------



## PaGal

I tend to feel panicked especially when I'm home alone. First time for having to hide in the closet though. I would feel so much better if I had a basement.

I wish I was someones pet bun. At least those on here, they have it made and such comfy lives.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha Denise, I always said I wouldn't mind being a dog but as long as I was the owner or one of my friends...good food, lots of walkies, live like a king. I agree, wouldn't mind being a bun as long as one of us was the owner. Does make me think of so many animals abandoned, mistreated and killed. I was reading on facebook today about a woman who microwaved her kitchen who'd tried to eat the goldfish. Upset me all day as I scrolled down and saw the picture. That poor little kitty and how sick are some people.


----------



## PaGal

I have heard too man horror stories myself. I can kind of understand some people that don't take care of pets the way we do as some people don't see animals as pets the way we do but I just can not understand those that are cruel.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise have been over and posted the photos on yours, there are some great houses, ramps, hay racks and enclosures. I wish I had someone who could work with wood, there are some great ideas. 

I too realise that not everyone treats their pets like we do, everyone does what they can and what they can afford to do but just taking on an animal implies some responsibility to keep it safe and well cared for. I just do not understand how anyone could put a small kitten in a microwave and put it on for 5 minutes and stand and watch it suffer. I was absolutely horrified and so upset thinking how that poor baby suffered. I see photos everyday of animal cruelty, heck we see cases everyday of child cruelty. How can people live with themselves.


----------



## PaGal

Great, from here I'll go check it out.

I don't understand it myself. I think they need to make the laws against it stronger and the punishment steeper because I don't think someone can be right and still do something like that. At the same time though I know too many Child Protective Service off ices that are just terrible at their jobs.


----------



## Aubrisita

Oh my, poor poor kitty. That made me tear up. I actually had to quit my job at the SPCA after working there for years, I couldn't stand to see animals suffering anymore. 

The weather has been so weird lately. It was 50 here over the weekend....heat wave! Sending safe thoughts to anyone who needs them.. ..tornados scare the tar out of me.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I don't think I could work at a rescue, sure that some of the animals coming in would break my heart.

Have video which I'll have to upload on youtube but here are the boys nomming on their veggies.


----------



## PaGal

Our county shelter is not too far from us and I have thought over and over of volunteering there but I really don't think I could volunteer at any place unless it was no kill. I would want to bring them all home and we have more than we should now.


Your boys look so cuddly. They just beg to be cuddled and smooshed and loved on. How do you ever leave home?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, I had a go at sleeping in the room with them last night. Heck, they are very noisy. Houdini was racing up and down and jumping in and out of his cage and the other two were digging in the litter box and chewing up and moving around their cardboard box. In the end, I had to sleep in the bedroom or I'd have been awake all night. But Snowy is a clever bun, he obviously spent all night putting their veggie bowl in the cardboard box, it's a perfect fit, he is one smart bunny. Just added Bandy tipping up the bowl to get everything. The three musketeers together and a Snowy yawn nearly haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sorry they´re all sideways folks, when I look to post they´re the right way up, it´s the app that turns them round


----------



## PaGal

I'm sure I could have warned you that trying to sleep in a room with the buns would have been impossible  Even though the girls are in the other room I still hear them enough to keep me up at times. Thumper has mostly been a good boy and would settle down for sleep when we go to bed. He'll get up to munch on hay or drink some water but he's quite about it.

Amazing Snowy! You should try him with one of those kids toys that come with different shaped pieces like circle, star, square and have a hollow block that comes with that has corresponding shapes cut out of it so kids have to match the star shape to the star shaped cut out in the side of the block to put it in. If you have any idea what I just rambled on about.

I just flip my lap top on it's side.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes Denise I remember you saying your girls are noisy. I don't remember mine being that noisy before but they sure are. 

I can imagine Snowy moving the box and the bowl till the bowl went inside. It is quite a feat as the bowl is much bigger than he is. I bought one of those toys for dogs but they weren't interested, they obviously like doing their own thing haha.


----------



## PaGal

Maybe they were just extra excited to have a sleep over with you. 

I have bought quite a few toys for all the buns. So far it has turned out to be a waste of money. The only thing we have spent money on that they like is the concrete form. Everything else is card board or boxes. Even the girls ignore the apple branches I got.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think they know when you're in the room, the little devils haha. 

I gave up with the toys, they are much happier with a cardboard box and some toilet rolls although they do love fresh apple twigs when I can get them.


----------



## PaGal

I plan on planting some black berries this years so will have to see how they like the branches eventually. Even the dried pinecones nobody seems to care for.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mine must be weird bunnies, Houdini also loves throwing about and occasionally chewing his pine cone. Then again, he loves chewing anything  I love blackberries, reminds me of mom's great pies all those years ago.


----------



## PaGal

I love blackberries. I can eat them right off the bush and love them in pies. Also as cobbler. I even like the look of the bushes, just makes me think of childhood summers. I also want to plant grapes. I so like seeing a grape arbor. I'm sure the girls would like to be able to go out and pick some grapes. 

I'll have to look into making blackberry jam as well.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Been so busy with Bandy's abscess I haven't had time to post on here. Been a stressful week but we're getting into a routine with his treatment and I'm getting more used to handling him. Hate that he's not with Snowy but they can see each other so hope that when the treatment is finished they will be ok. I managed to drain some of the pus and fill it with honey so I must be doing something right. Have to do it again later and give him his jab. I suppose I just want to get back to normal. I was laughing at the vets yesterday as they have an african grey parrot and ot was whistling a selection of tunes including la cucaracha, it was so funny. I felt like asking if he took requests. A variety of pets this morning; cats, hamster, tortoise and ferret. There was an enormous albino python there yesterday, it's never dull lol. Some photos to finish.
Bandy and Houdini
If you look carefully, you can see the top of the absess under the fur
Banana time
Snowy in his new little temporary house, knew that box from the safe we fitted the other day would come in handy lol.
Just love my little Snowy.
I laughed at this as I was watching one of my soaps and looks as though the character was checking ou Houdini up to no good 
My three cuddling up together


----------



## Chrisdoc

This was missing


----------



## Aubrisita

Oooh, poor sweetie! Glad to hear that it is getting better. Luna and I are sending lots of healing vibes your way.....get better soon!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks from Bandy. He is being a real trouper, we just have to be patient and brave. He has his two little pals to keep him company and gets extra hugs now. He also lovesvthat he's getting extra treats


----------



## Azerane

Haha, he's going to keep pretending to be sick now so that he can continue to get extra treats  The others are going to get jealous!

I thought of you and your trio when I came across this today: http://www.therabbithouse.com/blog/2012/06/09/mini-rabbit-garden/ it's about protecting plants from bunnies while still allowing them to nibble


----------



## Troller

Poor little guy, but sounds like he's good loving help to speed along recovery. Hope things go back to normal soon.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just getting reading to go down to the vets this morning. He´s had another good night which is always good news. The other two are getting used to their new sleeping arrangements although Houdini is the noisiest bunny I know. Woke me up this morning at seven rearranging everything. 

Becs that´s so funny, I sometimes buy plants that have the plastic thing round them which keeps them upright and the buns can´t dig up the roots, sorry that would be Houdini can´t dig up the roots lol. 

They´ve all had a treat this morning so they are happy buns. 

Don´t know whether she´ll do the xray this morning, depends how he copes with her draining the wound again. I will let everyone know when I´m back later. 

Thanks everyone for the support, it really does help at these times :thumbup:thumbup


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well she did do the xray and it has touched bone but it could be much worse. She packed it with honey again and I have done it twice at home and it does get easier with practice. Just have to do his jab before bed. Have just put Houdini and Snowy away and let Bandy out for a run. I can't believe how good he is. All this back and forth to the vet and being handled must be stressful for him but he is doing so well. Might have a go at rearranging the cage again at the weekend as now I have to pick Houdini up to let him out and chase him to put him away which is not the easiest thing; there's no door in his part of the enclosure so a rethink


----------



## PaGal

Glad to hear everyone is doing well especially Bandy.

Oh no, I'm sure Houdini is the worst to catch and put away!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Bandy is happily staying out in the living room tonight, he's not the one to get up to mischief.
Houdini on the other hand is my little rascal. I have to think up new ways to tempt him to come close enough so I can get hold of him, he is an expert of escape manoeuvres


----------



## Troller

Houdini is properly named then isn't he


----------



## Chrisdoc

He certainly is Michael, he is such a lovable rascal but he is so smart it sometimes surprises me. He does get bored quickly as well so have to think up lots of ways to keep him occupied. He is quite wearing at times but I just love him to bits. The other two are much more laid back and obedient lol.


----------



## PaGal

The trouble makers are something else to deal with. I'm sure Houdini keeps you on your toes like Laverne and Shirley keep me on mine. Well mostly it seems to be Laverne. Shirley goes nuts with the hormones but Laverne is destructo bun. Shirlei is really skittish. She'll come near but mostly runs when you start to pet but Laverne will come up to me and will stay for pets although she doesn't melt into the floor like Thump.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He certainly does Denise but I wouldn´t change him. He is just my duracell bunny...he goes on and on and on........never tires. He is very noisy as well but such a big personality for a very small bunny. Mine are better now with pets but still are a bit skittish and race off sometimes. The bunny in the vets surgery is just gorgeous. She comes over and practically begs for you to pet her and stroke her. Then she follows anyone who comes in by their heels. She is such a cutie. I must try and get a better photo of her as she is just so cute. A bit like a little Bandy but with less fur and some black markings but she is just lovely. She also has an abscess but on her side so they will operate on that eventually as it is much easier to extract all of it. Problem with jaw abscessed is they affect the bone and they can´t remove everything. Anyway we will see how the treatment goes. He´s just had his second filling of honey by me today, honestly he must be so sick of it now and I hate having to put him through it but she said that is really important so his last one will be before bed along with his injection. They were all out together this afternoon for a while as he went to sit on his favourite chair under the dining room table so I let the other two out. Poor Houdini jumped up to groom him and say hello and I had to just shoo him away poor thing. I will leave him out again all night, he was out all last night and he is fine no problems. Don´t you sometimes wish you had a magic wand, I certainly do right now. I might ask her to shave a bit more of his hair tomorrow, I noticed a bit was stuck to the abscess, must try and loosen it with some warmish water later.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well a stressful few days with visits and decisions to be made but he is still eating really well in spite of everything and is taking all the handling and poking like a little champ. I am growing to love my little fluff ball more every day. 

We had a real night last night with pus free flowing everywhere and me trying to carry a bunny and get hold of all the stuff at the same time. We were both covered by the time we finished but got lots of it drained off the abscess and both cleaned up. It was so nice to sit with him on my knee for a good hour, I think that must be the first time he´s sat so long with me ever, he seemed happy and he was obviously enjoying the warm heat blowing on us both. 

I have tried to open it again this afternoon to see if I could drain more but it there was just pink liquid coming out obviously blood stained so I let him rest for a while and may have another go before we go to bed. He is staying out with me all night now and is such a good boy. I still hate that I can´t let him out with the other two, I know he is missing his little pals and they are missing him. I will post photos later via my kindle as it´s easier.


----------



## Chrisdoc

As promised some pics. I have noticed that since Bandy is not in the group the dynamics have changed. I miss seeing them huddled together and grooming. Bandy I ave realised is the calming influence between Houdini and Snowy and they miss that. I put them together yesterday evening and all night and it went quite well so we will repeat tonight. They both have their little house and Houdini will chill out in his play cage, I closed him in there for a few hours today when I went out as I am still not 100% sure if I can leave them all day and the last thing I need now is another vet bill. 

I miss my trio and hope that the separation won't affect them too much. Still don't know how long we have to go yet.

Here are the pics. Bandy eating this afternoon, who can resist that face
I picked up that box and have filled with shredded paper, they love it.
He has become obsessed with cleaning himself but you can see the abscess here.
Here are the other two hidden away lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well am feeling good today after leaving Snowy and Houdini alone together today while I went to work and after 7 hours, I go home and no blood or cuts not even any fluff. They have been together since the weekend but this is the first day I've left them together in the same space without supervision. I hope this is it now as that means that when Bandy is better, I should be able to house them all together again. 

Bandy still doing well, still eating and keeping himself sper clean. I will be glad though to get him checked again at the vet tomorrow.


----------



## whitelop

How good is that, that Houdini and Snowy are getting along! Its like they know something is wrong and don't want to put anymore stress on Bandy or you! What good boys you have. I hope they all get along and can live together again after everything is all over. 

Yay that Bandy is still eating on his own, such a strong lad. 

Sorry to hear that you guys got covered in stinky pus, but its better out than in! 
Hopefully all is well at the vet tomorrow!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I am so pleased they are back together although I am holding off on jumping for joy until they have been together with no problem for a couple of weeks but they have been good boys. 

Bandy is a little star. I was going to try and drain some more today but by the time I got back this afternoon, it has scabbed over and I find it really difficult to get the head off as scared of hurting him so I'm gonna leave it until I go to the vet tomorrow.

He has eaten about 100g of basil today (he loves it) apart from the rest of his veggies and his dried dandelion mix and some hay so haven't given him any critical care. 

Find out tomorrow details of what will happen Friday.


----------



## PaGal

I hope the vet visit goes well. The abscess still looks big in the pic. I had a ferret once that would have issues with her bottom similar to abscesses. Luckily for us all it took was the vet doing some draining and then two meds per day for a while and one of the meds she would come running for. I'm not sure if it's the same with the buns and their abscesses but usually when you got the pinkish fluid coming out it was a good sign that a lot of the pus was gone. Of course, the less puss the better the meds and the body can work at destroying the infection.

He is such a handsome boy. The more I see of him the more handsome he seems. It's nice that the two of you are feeling closer. Although some of it may be that he is missing his buddies I am sure that he realizes you are taking good care of him.

I hope Houdini and Snowy continue to behave themselves and get along.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks Denise, I hope we can maybe continue with the penicilin to see how he goes. I can't believe how much he is eating. He finished his veggies from earlier this afternoon so I filled his bowl up again when I fed the other two; carrot tops, celery leaves, endive, parsley, basil & dill and he' already finished half of it and has had another nibble on his dandelion. I am crossing my fingers he will continue as it's not easy getting the critical care down him. The other two miss him. He was sitting in his usual place on the chair earlier and both of them jumped up to see him and I had to gently push Snowy away, they don't understand. Took some video so will upload and then post.


----------



## Chrisdoc

So back to the vet today and the abscess has decreased in size considerably so for the time being, we will continue with the penicilin and drain and pack again with honey. You can feel the difference now and the vet said he looked much more alert and his eyes looked happier. I have more syringes but am now quite ok with giving him the injections and he is now so much better with being handled and lets me pet him, doesn't race off like he used to do. I know the process will still be lengthy but I can now see some light at the end of that tunnel.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just caught Bandy doing a dbf, he is so adorable with all that fluff. That's the second time he's done it so he must be feeling OK. I am so in love with my little fella that I feel like an awful bunny momma for neglecting the other too. Must give them extra cuddles and kisses today


----------



## Aubrisita

I am so glad to hear that Bandy is doing better. Yay for dbf, they are the greatest. Sending some more healing vibes Bandys way.


----------



## whitelop

Yay for the abscess going down in size! Thats really really good! I hope he continues to improve, that strong little boy!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thanks for the good vibes, he still needs them. It is amazing how much it has shrunk and I am assuming that is down to the penicilin. He is such a strong, brave boy and takes everything you throw at him. He has been amazing throughout and I would tell anyone who has a bunny with this type of problem to go for treatment before operating , it is so much better for them and if you had told me a week ago that it would be less than half the size, I would have found it hard to believe but it does happen, he is the proof. I am so tired between bunny vet, treatment and work but it has all been so worth it


----------



## PaGal

Yay, for bandy and for you!!:woohoo I am so glad to hear that it is smaller. His salad is really making me hungry for a good one. Ha! I'm glad he's eating so well and seems comfy. I would think since he is eating so well now that he will continue to. 

I'm sure if the boys don't understand why you are not spending as much time with them that at least if they could understand they would be fine with it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, it is so good that it´s getting smaller. I have drained it a little twice today and put honey in but it´s oozing out so just clean and leave. However, he seems to be off his food today, hardly eaten any of his salad from this morning and have tried tempting him with some dried dandelion which he loves but not having it either. He hasn´t even eaten his craisin I gave him for being such a good boy so I will probably have to give him some critical care tonight and hate the thought that I have to force him to do something he doesn´t like again. I was really getting excited cos his poops are getting bigger as well but I´ll just have to keep my eye on him. He was sitting in the small litter box inside his cage earlier just staring at the wall. I really hope he is OK, I´d hate for him to take a down turn when he´s been doing so well. Need to give him the penicilin yesterday and just have to check if I need to take it out of the fridge to warm up before I inject it, I forgot to ask that yesterday. 

The other two are doing OK, they´ve been out about an hour now and are very quiet. They´re happy as long as I´m putting food their way lol. I really do hope that when Bandy is fully recovered, I can put them all together, that would be the best.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yahhh, Bandy is eating his pellets., I have just noticed as he raced into the cage where his bowl is. Thatvis so good, means he must be feeling much better and here was I thinking I would have to critical care down him tonight. What a good end to a Saturday


----------



## JBun

Good boy Bandy  I'm so happy to hear he's improving and the abscess is looking better. Hopefully he'll get to be back with his buddies soon, but I'm glad you both get to have this bonding time too. Sometimes when a bun has been sick, with all of the handling they come to realize that snuggle time is actually kind of nice  It's what happened with my bun Zeus. When I first got him he was terrified of people. After he got sick and I had to constantly handle him, he became the sweetest boy and loves for me to hold and pet on him now.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He is getting more cuddly and doesn't dash off no as soon as I approach him, sometimes even runs up to me to see what I've got for him. He does have such a sweet nature. I haven't discussed yet how long it may take for the abscess to reduce completely but I don't really think the vet will know that either. If it continues to shrink, I will be happy but I do realise there is a possibility it may return at some time. Happy start to Sunday although we lose an hour tonight, summer is a coming


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well I was dreading giving him the Pen injection but it was OK after all. Took me three attempts as didn't expect the needle for the metacam and the Pen to be so different. Now I know what they were taking about when they mentioned the bevelled edge. It was hard to get in but not so bad to discharge. He is ok but quiet but will perk up later I am sure. Other two were banished to the terrace this morning but didn't like it, they are now in their enclosure and happier. I think I will take him to the vet in the morning though unscheduled just so I feel ok. I did check his abscess this morning but honey just oozed out so want to make sure everything is ok, she did say to bring hm down whenever and she would see him. He is such a champ, takes everything in his stride, I just love this fluffball so much


----------



## JBun

I'm happy you didn't have any trouble with the injection. And Bandy sounds like he's continuing to be a good patient  So are you not getting anymore puss out of it?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Only a tiny bit this morning but I got a bit more honey in it. It is so much smaller but I will be repeating the process in a little while. He is so good, couldn't have a better patient.


----------



## PaGal

I am relieved to hear he did start eating his pellets. I wonder if maybe he had a little gas. 

I can only imagine he's being so good since he knows you are helping him to get well.

By the time it's all said and done he may just turn into a complete snuggle bun.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise,I thik he was finding it difficult to eat the pellets because of the abscess andI think he had problems chewing them so he must be feeling better.

Yes, he does know I won't hurt him but he stll doesn't like it but puts up with it. Just been stroking his nose and ears while he is in his xpen, he would have run a mile a few weeks ago. He is becoming a little cuddle bun for sure


----------



## Chrisdoc

Photo time just been taking some today. 

Bandy tucking into his pellets
Nice clean xpen, won't stay like that for long. Have only put one litter tray in now for Houdini and Snowy but I must find another small box for Snowy as Houdini is eating his hidey house.
Poop photo. Bandy's poops are now looking more normal, left was last week and right today.


----------



## Chrisdoc

More phoros. Bandy is flopping quite a bit, it is lovely to see all that fluff flopped out
This is the pregnant kitty at the vets. She is just gorgeous.
This is Rosita, the little bunny at the vets who also has an abscess on her side. The are operating on it this week. Her little face reminds me of Bandy
My other two little boys hanging out.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well a busy weekend with Bandy but Houdini and Snowy are getting on so well I am so glad I moved them in together. Still hate having to keep Bandy separated from them, I know he misses them and they miss him. He is still doing so well putting up with me poking and squeezing his abscess and he is still eating well. He doesn't have to go back to the vet until Tuesday for his next jab so he will be glad the when the carrier doesn't come out tomorrow. 

I went to a friend's house yesterday for drinks and had far too many. I was walking so I got home OK. However, she posted some photos on facebook and that was the wake up call. Wow, I have put on weight so my cut back has started today and alcohol is off the menu. I will follow the boy's example and eat loads of greens lol.


----------



## PaGal

I love all of the pics!

Glad you got to visit with friends. I'm sure the break after all the extra care and worry was nice.

Bandy can still be near the boys through the X pen, right? I'm sure that's much better than being away, away from them.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sorry it's been a while, this week has been mad with work and with vet visits as well, I haven't had a minute. Bandy is doing really well and I had the OK to let them all out together yesterday and they all seem much happier. Houdini has been grooming Bandy and Snowy has been chilling out with him and sharing his food. I think they are all happier, I can see it and they have so missed that time together. I will probably wait a few weeks before reorganising the xpen and moving them all in together as Bandy is still undergoing treatment so I will see what the vet suggests.

Glad you liked the photos Denise. I have more which I need to upload. The vet kitty had her kittens on Monday afternoon and they are adorable. I held one on Tuesday, I have never seen such a small kitten, it was so gorgeous. They are determined that I will be taking the mother when the kittens are weaned and she is spayed. I am so tempted, she is such a cuddly kitty and already used to rabbits. I am seriously thinking of it sort of but not sure how she'd do in an apartment...am I mad to think about it ???!!! 

A tiring week and still tomorrow to go although it should be shorter. I will certainly be glad to have a rest at the weekend. My friend has invited me to lunch Sunday but I just want to stay home with the boys and relax. I just have no energy right now, I must be getting old


----------



## PaGal

I am ever so glad to hear that he is still improving. That's fantastic that they get to spend some time together. I am sure they have missed being near each other. 

I'm looking forward to seeing more pics. She is a very pretty kitty and why not give her a home. She sounds perfect and I'm sure she would be fine in an apartment. Most cats seem to adjust well to all sorts of living conditions. 

Join the club then. I'm feeling like you and I was supposed to have it nice and relaxed here this week.


----------



## Aubrisita

Yay, I am glad that Bandy is continuing to improve and that the three musketeers get to spend some time together.


----------



## JBun

Bandy is just this giant ball of fluff! Such a cute guy  I'm so happy that he is continuing to do well and improve, and so glad to hear the boys are back together again. I felt so sad for poor Bandy being separated. I'm sure it was really cute to see them reunited 

The kitty sounds sweet  I'm sure whatever you decide will be for the best. One thing to keep in mind when deciding on the kitty, is that it could possibly upset things with your boys. Sorry  That's just the practical side of my brain overanalyzing things again.

Your not the only one getting old  It's amazing how fast our bodies seem to go downhill.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny they seem so much happier being together, they were all chilling out in front of the telly. I don't know whether to hold off changing their xpen until after I have spoken to the vet or do it on Sunday. It was funny the first night they were all out as Bandy spent the first hour checking out their space and chinning everything, eating their food and lying in Houdini's hidey house. I did laugh, just like Goldilocks lol. Houdini did the same in Bandy's space and then all three of them chilled out together inside. 

Although I love that little kitty, I am still not sure as I don't think I have enough space to accomodate all, would be ideal if I lived in a house and could let her out but don't think it will work with them all indoors.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just a couple of photos of the three of them together again. Thinking of reorganising their living space on Sunday.

And her is the kitty and her babies.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well another busy week, it's getting quite hot now so will have to think about freezing bottles again as seems summer has arrived early. The boys had their myxi shots at the beginning of the week and Johanna the vet gave them a check and said they are all doing great. They were so well behaved, I was amazed but she is really good with them and I think they feel secure and safe with her. Bandy is continuing to do well and his abscess is now really small but we will continue treatment until Johanna is happy that he is clear. I made some balls from loo rolls today and have been laughing so much watching them get craisins out of them. 

All happy together so things are just fine. Bought a tunnel for cats last week in the big store but it was smaller than I expected. However, it has now become Snowy's favourite place for an afternoon nap. More photos of the boys


----------



## Pepper

Very cute and loveable rabbits. I think rabbits are good pets


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just adore rabbits. They are smart, sometimes naughty, have very complex personalities and every one of them is different. Some are cuddle buns and some not so much but all of them bring so much to our lives.


----------



## Aubrisita

I agree, they are awesome pets. The pictures of Snowy in the tunnel are precious! So glad that Bandy is continuing to heal, sending some more healing vibes.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Now I realise it was a great buy, I love the pics too, he just looks so laid back and relaxed. Thanks for the good vibes, he sends some back for Luna, hope she is Ok. Bunnies are just such awesome pets, I can't imagine life without them


----------



## PaGal

Love him in the tunnel. Makes me wish I could sleep as peacefully as he looks. 

It kills me during the week when I'm so tired from being up early and never sleeping well and as I go through the house cleaning and all I get to see all of the critters peacefully sleeping which makes me feel even more tired. 

I am so very glad to hear Bandy continues to do well and improve.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Always amazes me the places they choose to sleep, he always looks so happy when he sleeps and he just loves his new tunnel. I am sometimes so tired but never sleep like he does !!!

Bandy is my little soldier, he will take anything and never complain, he has such a sweet personality. 

By the way, he will have company in a few weeks. My mom is back for a holiday and my sister will be visiting as well. They will love that.


----------



## PaGal

Yay, for you getting a visit and the buns.


----------



## pani

I love that photo of them all flopped out and sleeping together. It's so cute!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well a tiring few days trying to find out who has the UTI/bladder infection. I had to separate them yesterday but waiting for them to pee....well, when I went to bed last night none of them had done anything. This morning I was able to strike Snowy from the list and a little later Houdini so it is Bandy who's the one with yet something else. I feel sorry for my poor little soul. I still haven't managed to collect any but I'm hoping tonight I will be luckier. The funny thing was when I removed the litter trays, they still did their pees and poops where it was and then when I put them back with no litter in it, they peed and pooped in the tray anyway. However their feet have never been so dirty as they kept going in their and stepped in everything. I am sure they will be busy cleaning themselves. 

Proves to me yet again how clever my little boys are and cheeky chappies as well


----------



## PaGal

Aaw poor Bandy. I wonder if it is from antibiotics like with women, kill the good bacteria and the bad take over. 

I'm sorry you also have more to deal with medically.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Johanna,did say that it could be from the bicilin but at least we can treat it now I know who it is. He doesn't seem uncomfortable or in pain so that's good at least.


----------



## kala83

pani said:


> I love that photo of them all flopped out and sleeping together. It's so cute!



I totally agree I want a lil hot tot so badly they such sweet cute lil guys


----------



## Chrisdoc

All doing really well. Just laughing now as Houdini is exploring the table, the little devil. He always finds a way into everything. They are all happy and enjoying being together. Bandy has a new abscess but is realatively well and eating as normal, he has put on a bit of weight.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well it´s been a while with work and Bandy´s vet visits and Mom coming, there´s not been much time for anything else. 

Bandy is still doing fine, the second abscess has grown but is under control and we´ve got another vet visit tomorrow to see how he´s doing and how the abscess is. He´s still his usual laid back self, eating well, enjoying being with his buddies and doing what he always does. I am taking eat day as it comes with his treatment and I know that we can get through this with patience and faith. The vet has been so good with him and she´s now one of his biggest fans. he is just so sweet and well behaved on his visits, who couldn´t fall in love with him.

Houdini and Snowy are also doing well. Houdini is his usual cheeky self. He is now getting quite bold jumping on the sofa with us and him and Snowy still chase eat other but in a good way, it´s good to see them all so happy together. Not so good on my budget but heck, I didn´t really want those new shoes, bed, TV, holiday......you don´t miss what you don´t have lol. 

Mom is settling in well and is loving the boys. She passes the time watching them and checking them out and just loves them. They love her as well and regularly visit her on the sofa. 

Work is hectic at the moment and I´m a bit knackered to be quite honest, working most weekends now so not much time for leisure but I have to take advantage of the busy months. My sister and nephew are over next week so even busier but it will be good to spend time together. I´ll now catch up with everyone else. :rabbithop


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, sister and nephew have been an gone and mom has also left so on my own again with the boys. Work has been hectic and not much time for anything else, I am so tired and it´s only the beginning of the summer. 

They will all be back at the end of August so I´m hoping I´ll have more time to spend with them. 

Boys are doing fine and Bandy is still undergoing treatment. Not much change, another vet visit tomorrow so we´ll see how the new lump is doing and see if we can open it. He´s still doing famously, eating well and doing his own thing. I do love seeing them all together, had to separate them again for a week but back together now. Houdini is as cheeky as ever, he got over the enclosure again the other day, he´s been working on it for weeks. I laughed cos when I give them their treats in the morning, he stands on top of his house and stretches to the very top of the bars. My mom kept saying "he´ll get out you know". Of course, I knew he would, just wondered how long it would take him to plan his escape. He ran around a few times and then let me catch him. You can´t help but love that little face. I have now had to up the height with extra panels I have and I am hoping that he can´t get over now but you never know with him. You can see his brain working. Snowy is his usual sweet but bossy self, I just love cuddling him whenever I can. 

I had tests done over the past few months to see if I had coeliac disease. Hadn´t been feeling well for some time and my sister has is so thought I´d have the tests. Went for the result at the end of May and I am now on a gluten free diet. I must admit I feel so much better but am still struggling sometimes with the food especially when I have to eat out. Breakfast out is the worst, well it´s normally either toast or sandwiches which I can´t have. I am so sick of seeing eggs as I´ve mostly be eating Spanish tortilla which I love but not most days. Food at home is no problem and I´m gettting used to eating without bread although I do buy gf bread but don´t eat it very often. At least when my sister was here, we could sympathise together. It is awkward when you eat out asking so many questions. You can however get most of the stuff at MacDonalds on gf buns so there is one place I can eat. 

I need to pass the photos from phone to laptop so I´ll post some in next few days. Seems ages since I´ve put the boys on here.


----------



## JBun

Houdini, that rascal  Some buns are just too clever for their own good. Sounds like your mom is getting to know Houdini's personality and antics pretty well if she's predicting when he's going to get up to trouble 

I can feel for your gf woes. I tried going off gluten several years ago and it's quite the challenge. Eating out was hard. I ended up eating LOTS of salads  I hope you start to see an improvement in how you feel. Nothing more frustrating with knowing there's something off but not knowing what or how to fix it.

Sounds like you've got a busy summer. I'm glad you and the buns are still doing well, and that Bandy is doing alright. Hopefully your vet can figure out something to get that boy completely better again. I'm sure your both tired of the medicating and treatment.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I don't eat out much anymore because of gluten. If I can't get a body on the phone to assure me they can find something to make for me, or if their website doesn't offer some info on their gluten free offerings, I don't go there. Plain and simple, been through enough pain that I'd rather go hungry than risk it on someone else's ignorance.

I cook for myself a lot more now than I ever did before, and really feel like it saves a ton of money and feel good doing it. I use corn tortillas in place of bread and don't bother with gfree bread from the store. If you ever need to commiserate about it or have questions about how I've coped, feel free to shoot me a message here or Facebook


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, yes mom loves my little boys now and she takes good care of them. She also knows Houdini so well and knows when he´s up to something. 

Work is busiest for me in summer and drops off in the winter so I have a very long, busy summer and a quiet winter but the money has to last he whole year !!

Going gf has been a big change in some things. I do feel so much better but eating out is now so complicated. As you say Missy, you can´t trust most places and you have to ask so many questions it just becomes a pain in the neck so I will be eating out much less now and cooking at home. Having said that I found a place that does a fab dessert with fruits and merengue which is absolutely gorgeous, I could live on that. The same place is also really accomodating with other food. The other day they did some chips for me in fresh oil so there was no cross contamination from other food and they do an english breakfast to order for us. I have also found two restaurants locally who do gluten free items on their menu so I will be trying them when my sister is over again. I don´t find it difficult to find things to eat at home and although I do eat gf bread, I eat very little now and you do get used to it. 

I may take you up on your offer, sometimes it´s good to have a moan to someone who knows how it is. 

Bandy is back at the vet this morning, we will see how he´s doing and I am hoping we can move forward towards getting rid of his abscess. Yes, the medication and treatment are wearing us down now and the cost of them even more :nod


----------



## Chrisdoc

Not been on here in ages, just so busy with work and the boys. Bandy still doing fine, treating one of the secondary abscesses but is not affecting his appetite or his play time. He's back on penicilin again and we're hoping that it will move and soften so we can lance and put the antibiotic beads again, they have worked wonderfully on the previous ones. I feel like part of the family at the surgery now, it's been four months now so he's well used to going there and is the model patient. Love seeing the variety of animals she treats as well. Have seen parrots, canaries, guinea pigs, hamsters, lizards, snakes, a peacock, tortoises all shapes and sizes, lots of other bunnies and the odd dog and cat. Never a dull moment. The other two are as cheeky as ever. Houdini's favourite spot now is sitting on my laptop and Snowy is keeping both of them in their place.A few photos of them.


----------



## Aubrisita

Glad to hear that Bandy, while still having abscess, is doing well. Your boys are as cute as always.


----------



## Troller

Glad to hear the trio is doing well and the pics are adorable.


----------



## JBun

How can anyone resist a floofy bunny butt  They look so chilled and comfy.

Wow! I can't believe he's been on his meds that long. Wish it would just clear up for you two, but at least it is staying under control.


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are all really suffering from the heat, so am I. Been really hot the last few days so have their fan running nearly 24/7 and their frozen water bottles. 

Have now managed to get their food on a Spanish website as postage is free, have also ordered the dried dandelion which they love as well. I need to go back on there to see if they have good quality hay. Here's Houdini helping himself


----------



## Troller

Thats great, the bun at the bucket. Dried dandelions, hmm...I gotta try that sometime.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Ages since I posted, a mad summer, working 7 days a week , juggling visitors and fitting in vets visits. Boys are doing great, Bandy still has his abscess but he is doing well and is a little star patient. Work just starting to slow down now so hoping to spend more time on here. Sad to hear some favourite buns have gone and see there are new ones. Will make a longer post over weekend but glad to be back


----------



## pani

So nice to see an update from you and your boys. I was hoping Bandy's abscess would have cleared up by now, but I'm glad to hear that it's still manageable.


----------



## Chrisdoc

We're coping and have really nice people and some lovely animals over the months I have been going there. We have just drained another and he has one remaining which we are hoping will be ready to pop next week. I didn't want to go the surgery route unless absolutely necessary as it still isn' t a guaranteed cure. I hope that onevof these days, we will have cleared the last one.


----------



## JBun

CHRIS! Welcome back!!! 

I've been meaning to post here to ask if your busy summer had let up yet, and how you and the boys are. You beat me to it  I'm glad you get a bit of a break now. You must be a bit worn out. Time for your vacation  

I can't believe Bandy's abscess still hasn't cleared up. Well, I guess I'm not overly surprised, with how difficult jaw abscesses can be to get rid of, but I was hoping for the news that it was gone. Darn . These abscesses can be such tricky things. I know of one girl that has been battling her buns jaw abscess for more than 8 mo. The vet finally implanted some abx beads and it is looking like this may be working. Hopefully Bandy's will start clearing up too. Is he still his happy self despite it all?

Well, glad to have you back! Haven't missed too much(been pretty quite) besides a few more buns gone to rainbow bridge  Oh, and I finally managed to bond my little buns together. It's so fun to see them all snuggled up now. I'm glad to see all your boys doing well and still happily bonded together


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jen so good to see you here. It's been a tough summer but am happy as first time am going into winter without money worries. I joke I could have had a luxury holiday with what I've spent on Bandy but he's worth every penny. He's had the beads in his but that one clears and another one pops up. It's so difficult as they grow in compartments but he's still my big bun and never stopped eating and has maintained his weight. It's now been 7 months since his first visit but we are patient and hope that one day he will be clear. When she drains the current one, I want to video it as it's amazing how much crap comes out of it. He's back on Friday so we will see if it's ready. And I haven't had to separate them too much. He's also met a little girl bunny at the vets who he likes, we'll prbably bump into her again this week. 

Other two are fine. Had Snowy on antibiotics for a couple of weeks as he was sneezing but no nasty mucus so just precautionary. Houdini never changes my little rascal. 

I saw yours have finally bonded, such good news and I bet much easier for you. 

I did see a few had gone to the bridge. A friend of mines went suddenly a few weeks ago but they have another cutie already. Makes me worry about mine sometimes and get a bit paranoid. 

Anyway, great to see you again so to speak and will post some more photos this week.


----------



## Azerane

I'm always wishing the best for Bandy, the poor guy, he must be such a good patient, putting up with all the draining etc. It's good to have you back around the place too


----------

